# The "Happy Birthday Opera Artist" thread



## BalloinMaschera

[Moderator's note: This thread is the result of the merger of similar Happy Birthday threads to celebrate opera artists, and the merger was done with the approval of the original poster BalloinMaschera, as a housekeeping move to decrease the number of threads on the front page]

Happy Birthday Ghena Dimitrova!

...the late powerhouse soprano would have been 70 today.

She will always be remembered as being among the most engaging Abigaille, Gioconda, Lady Macbeth, and Amneris of the 1970/80's. Many consider her Turandot to be unmatched (even by Nilsson!).

I wonder what her Ortrud would have been like, had she ever essayed the role...

http://www.ghenadimitrova.com/


----------



## classidaho

I feel as tho I really missed out on some great stuff. Thanx much for the heads-up post.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*Happy Birthday Richard Lewis*

the late Welsh Tenor would have been 97 today.

He is perhaps best known for his rendition of Mahler's "Das Lied von der Erde", which he recorded 4 (!) times.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Lewis_(tenor)

http://www.richardlewis-tenor.co.uk/

He is immortalized at the Royal Academy of Music, where there is a rehearsal room, named after him.


----------



## MAuer

He's always been one of my favorites. I have two versions of Glyndebourne's 1960s production of "_Idomeneo_" with him in the title role, as well as a couple recordings of "_Messiah_" and one of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis with him as tenor soloist. A lovely, warm lyric voice.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*Birthday- JM!*

Happy birthday Jules Massenet... b. 1842

he has given us a few of the most quintessentially French operas of the standard repertoire!


----------



## mamascarlatti

Manon - bliiisss.


----------



## sospiro

and to celebrate, something a bit different which I was delighted to find as an 'extra' on a recent purchase






the recent purchase being another version of Don Quichotte


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*Happy Birthday Ferrucio*

Ferrucio Furlanetto; born today, 1949

http://www.ferrucciofurlanetto.com/


----------



## sabrina

Oh, I love Ferrucio! Happy birthday, maestro!
I discovered and loved him with his amazing Don Basilio in the Glyndebourne production (with Maria Ewing, John Rawnsley).


----------



## DarkAngel

Best king ever in Verdi Don Carlo.......especially the Karajan version of 1980s


----------



## sospiro

DarkAngel said:


> Best king ever in Verdi Don Carlo.......especially the Karajan version of 1980s


Happy Birthday Ferrucio! Good in the Keenlyside/Villazón Don Carlo as well.


----------



## Sieglinde

One of the best Filippo and Leporello ever. I always want to hug his Filippo. <3


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*Happy Birthday La Nillson!!*

Birgit would have been 93, today!

Was she the greatest Wagnerian Soprano? She must rank up there, with Flagstad.

Her Turandot, is of course still regarded as peerless, by many.

One of the many ways that her legacy lives on is via the BN prize

http://www.birgitnilssonprize.org/

(Incidentally, she shares her birthdate with the wonderful Gabriel Bacquier)

PS: yes- I realize that I mistyped her name in the thread title- apologies!!


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*Happy Birthday CR!!*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cavalleria_rusticana

Cavalleria - the one act bon-bon about love (and revenge), that has no love duet...performed for the first time, today (1890)

what is your favorite recording of the opera? or Cav memory from inside an opera house? do you prefer a mezzo or soprano Santuzza? Do you want your Turridu to be full of histrionic sobs? or not?

do tell!!


----------



## BalloinMaschera

May 18
today is the birthday of two great operatic basses

Ezio Pinza (1892) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ezio_Pinza

He was a stalwart, during what many now call the golden age of opera

also on this day... Boris Chrisoff (1914)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Christoff

His instantly recognizable quality, made him a memorable King Philip and Boris.


----------



## sospiro

I have a great recording of Boris Christoff as Don Chisciotte (Italian version of Don Quichotte)

He's amazing.


----------



## Sieglinde

Oh, Birgit <3 And not only the voice, the humour too.

I especially liked her Salome. I've only heard it on redording, and in _voice_ she was exactly the 16-years-old-Princess with "Isoldenstimme".


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*May 20*

*Beniamino Gigli* * 1890- golden toned, he is undoubtedly one of the greats- no question.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beniamino_Gigli

*Hans Hermann Nissen* * 1893 - a Wagnerian par excellence- we'd feel lucky to have anyone with a voice like his around, today

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans-Hermann_Nissen

*Erich Kunz * * 1909 - Equaly endearing and engaing portayals in the Vienesse vein make him memorable

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erich_Kunz


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*May 23*

*Ingeborg Hallstein* * 1936 - gotta love her vocal charm and acrobatics!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ingeborg_Hallstein

*Ilva Ligabue* * 1932 - she would have been 79, today
at her peak, she owned the role of Alice, in Verdi's Falstaff, and indeed many consider her portrayal to be definitive

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ilva_Ligabue


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*May 24*

*Giuseppe Valdengo* * 1914 - Toscanini's favorite baritone!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giuseppe_Valdengo

*Joan Hammond* * 1912 - a lovely lyric voice from down-under...and a terrific golfer!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joan_Hammond

*Mara Zampieri* * 1941 - Her steely (and vitually vibratoless) vocal projection is to some an acquired taste, but from the later 70's and into the 90's she owned Verdi's Lady MacBeth

http://www.marazampieri.com/biography.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mara_Zampieri


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*May 25*

*Franco Bonisolli * * 1938 (he would have been 73, today)- many consider him to be a Franco Corelli / Mario del Monaco wannabe- in the 1960's and 70's he was a favorite for dramatic roles of the Italian repertoire

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franco_Bonisolli

*Berverly Sills* * 1929 - America's Queen of Opera- woud have been 82 today *sigh*

http://www.beverlysillsonline.com/


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*26 May*

*Teresa Stratas* * 1938- this waify singer grew up in poverty in the backstreets of Toronto. She is a true singing-actress; to those who were not lucky to see her on stage, she is probably best known for her Zeffirelli Traviata film, opposite Domingo & MacNeil, under Levine and her astonishing Lulu recording with Boulez


----------



## mamascarlatti

BalloinMaschera said:


> *26 May*
> 
> *Teresa Stratas* * 1938- this waify singer grew up in poverty in the backstreets of Toronto. She is a true singing-actress; to those who were not lucky to see her on stage, she is probably best known for her Zeffirelli Traviata film, opposite Domingo & MacNeil, under Levine and her astonishing Lulu recording with Boulez


Don't forget her depraved Salome.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*May 27*

*Fromental Halévy* * 1799- _La Juive_, of course being his grandest of operatic offerings

http://www.nndb.com/people/985/000103676/

*Lina Pagliughi * * 1907- Delicate of tone and flexible in extension- this lovely soprano was hailed by none other than Tetrazzini as her successor

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lina_Pagliughi

*Elizabeth Harwood* * 1938 - a lovely lyric soprano, whose voice is fortunately kept for posterity in her terrific Merry Widow recording and fiesty Musetta, both under von Karajan, who championed during her brief career, before she sadly succumbed to cancer

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elizabeth_Harwood

*Thomas Moser* * 1945 -stentorian in voice, most probably think this tenor to be German, as most of his repertoire is. His biggest successes are Strauss's fiendishly difficult Emperor, the ungrateful role of Bachus in Ariadne, Palestrina, and Florestan

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Moser-Thomas.htm


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*31 May*

*Frances Alda* * 1879 - if you think Te Kanawa , lovely and gifted though she may be, is New Zealand's best ever operatic import, think again!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frances_Alda

*Shirley Verrett* * 1931 - still missed, sinced last year, by anyone who appreciates opera; one of a kind, she was!

http://www.shirleyverrett.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shirley_Verrett

*Alfred Muff* * 1949- a solid bass-baritone

http://www.musinfo.ch/index.php?content=maske_personen&pers_id=761&setLanguage=en


----------



## Almaviva

Yes, I remember when Shirley Verrett died, her passing didn't get as much press which I thought was sad.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*1 June*

*Edo de Waart* - * 1941- Probably the best Dutch maestro of our times!

http://www.harrisonparrott.com/artist/conductor/edo-de-waart
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edo_de_Waart

*Frederica Von Stade* * 1945 - "Flicka" one of America's operatic treasures... so many memorable portrayals... a class act, she is!

http://www.fredericavonstade.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederica_von_Stade

*John Dew * * 1945 - love him or loathe him- controversy aside, his productions are never boring... I remember him fondly from a production that I sang in at the opera in Bielefeld, years ago... very interesting to watch him work...

http://ebn24.com/index.php?id=35865&L=1


----------



## Almaviva

BalloinMaschera said:


> I remember him fondly from a production that I sang in at the opera in Bielefeld, years ago...


Are you an opera singer, Ballo? Impressive! Tell us more about it, please. Still in activity?


----------



## World Violist

I'm gearing up for Rossini's birthday next year! I don't even like his music, but I figure he deserves whatever birthdays he actually gets.

Nevermind that it happens to be mine as well, and I intend to do something moderately big for my own birthday.

I just hope this thread stays up that long. Some of these other birthday threads don't last.


----------



## mamascarlatti

World Violist said:


> I just hope this thread stays up that long. Some of these other birthday threads don't last.


I reckon Ballo will keep us going!


----------



## sospiro

mamascarlatti said:


> I reckon Ballo will keep us going!


And if we're all still going, 2013 will be a year worth celebrating.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Almaviva said:


> Are you an opera singer, Ballo? Impressive! Tell us more about it, please. Still in activity?


oh no, certainly not active... I sang a couple of seasons at the Bielefeld opera in the theatre's children's chorus, when I was still in school ... I did take voice lessons as well... with Joyce Barker... she was *wonderful*...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Barker

http://saoperasingers.homestead.com/Joyce_Barker.html

but this is all going back many moons!


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*2 June*

*Josef Metternich * * 1915 - He had such a powerful and manly voice- a real tour de force baritone... one of the few German singers who succeeded at the MET in italian repertoire; one of my favorites

http://www.cantabile-subito.de/Baritones/Metternich__Josef/metternich__josef.html

*Inga Nielsen* * 1946 - Once married to bariton Robert Hale (an oddly sexy man) - she had a wide repertoire, ranging from Adele, and Michaela to Salome and the Empress. Unfortunately she was under-recorded for posterity

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inga_Nielsen

*Eduardo Gimenez * * 1940 - A graceful and very musical tenor from Spain.

http://www.lastfm.es/music/Eduardo+Giménez/+wiki

*Mark Elder * * 1947 - Maestro Sir ranks among the best pit holders we have today; he reigned supreme at the ENO for 14 years; when he's at the helm, musically, you're in for good night at the opera
http://www.ingpen.co.uk/artist_detail.php?aid=55

*Neil Shicoff * * 1949- Always ardent in delivery, his instantly recognizable voice has proved popular among the recording labels; in the 90's he was desevedly the best new tenor kid on the block; he is very popular on the European continent

http://www.shicoff.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_Shicoff


----------



## BalloinMaschera

mamascarlatti said:


> I reckon Ballo will keep us going!


I shall try... the only small problem, is that I unfortunately do not have interent access on the weekends, so dates/birthdays that fall between Fri and Mon, get skipped.


----------



## mamascarlatti

BalloinMaschera said:


> I shall try... the only small problem, is that I unfortunately do not have interent access on the weekends, so dates/birthdays that fall between Fri and Mon, get skipped.


So how do you find the information?


----------



## BalloinMaschera

mamascarlatti said:


> So how do you find the information?


I have my sources  Maybe I can do a retrospective weekend birthday roll call on Mondays...


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*3 June*

*Jan Peerce* * 1904 - Richard Tucker's brother-in-law had his own splendid career- not least because he was Toscanini's favorite tenor; fortunately there are a number of recordings to remember him by

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jan_Peerce
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Peerce-Jan.htm

*Ina Souez* * 1908 - a favorite of Glyndebourne's ; many still consider her Donna Anna as definitve

http://www.operapronto.info/exhibitions/exh_colo/exh_colo.html#Ina_Souez
Her obituary: http://www.nytimes.com/1992/12/10/arts/ina-souez-89-singer-in-opera-and-comedy.html

*Valerie Masterson* * 1937 - a charming singer with a lovely high-lyric voice; probably most remembered for her Engish language Traviata, and G&S recordings

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valerie_Masterson

*Lynne Dawson * * 1956 - most will remember her for her _Libera _rendition at princess Diana's funeral; well known both for her operatic roles and oratorio performances/recordings

http://www.lynnedawson.co.uk/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lynne_Dawson


----------



## mamascarlatti

BalloinMaschera said:


> *Valerie Masterson* * 1937 - a charming singer with a lovely high-lyric voice; probably most remembered for her Engish language Traviata, and G&S recordings


She is quite charming in Nicholas Hytner's ENO Xerxes:


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*6 June*

*Klaus Tennstedt * * 1926 - I suppose he is most associated with his tenure at the London Phil Orch (particularly Mahler), but he also did some terrific operatic work from the pit and the recording studio

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Klaus_Tennstedt
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/obituaries/obituary-klaus-tennstedt-1138414.html

*Paul Esswood** 1942- along with James Bowman (who recently gave his London farewell recital) and Alfred Deller, he is co-repsonsible for the revival of the countertenor in modern times, leading the way for the likes of M Chance, DL Ragin, P Jaroussky, B Asawa, D Daniels, A Scholl, D Minter, M Chance and J Kowalski. He has a huge operatic and oratorio discography.

http://www.esswood.co.uk/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Esswood


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*7 June*

*Margaret Ritchie* * 1903- a favorite soprano of Benjamin Britten's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Ritchie_(opera_singer)

*Mario Filippeschi* * 1907 - He pretty much exclusively sang the Italian rep, and was a frequent partner of Callas'. Today, he'd be a superstar.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_Filippeschi
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2007/Jan07/Filippeschi_89671.htm

*Margherita Carosio * * 1908 - her light coloratura made her indespensible to the important opera houses, particularly La Scala- in the 30's and 40's. A lovely and pure voice, with terrific instincts.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margherita_Carosio
http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/2005/jan/20/guardianobituaries.italy

*Roberto Alagna* * 1963 - Love him or not, Mr Gheorghiu will certainly one day be remembered as one of the finest tenors of his generation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roberto_Alagna


----------



## sospiro

BalloinMaschera said:


> *7 June*
> 
> *Roberto Alagna* * 1963 - Love him or not, Mr Gheorghiu will certainly one day be remembered as one of the finest tenors of his generation.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roberto_Alagna


Aww, Happy Birthday Robert. Hope all is well now in your personal life (but you did sing better during the estrangement )


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*8 June*

*Robert Schumann* * 1810- he left us the lovely romantic opera _Genoveva_

http://www.mfiles.co.uk/composers/Robert-Schumann.htm

*Robert Kerns* * 1933 - He died quite young, but had an illustrious career, particularly in Vienna, Salzburg and Aix en Provence. Many consider him to be the finest _Sharpless_ of his generation. He was also a fine actor.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Kerns


----------



## Almaviva

Well I like Roberto Alagna as a person - he's a funny little guy - but find his performances uneven - sometimes great, some other times not so good.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*9 June *

*Otto Nicolai* * 1810- His operas were once very popular in Italy; today, only _Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor_ (one of my favorite operas) remains in the rep. He also composed a lovely fantasy on melodies from Bellini's _Norma_, for piano & orchestra. Most importantly, he founded the Vienna Phil.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_Nicolai
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/otto-nicolai-q7779

*Carl Nielsen* * 1865- Denmark's composer supreme, left us _Maskerade_, a very funny opera which should be performed more often!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carl_Nielsen
http://carlnielsen.dk/

*Jennie Tourel* * 1900 - One of the Old Met's favorite mezzos. Her best known student is Barbara Hendricks.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennie_Tourel
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/jennie-tourel-q57173/biography

*Ileana Cotrubas * * 1939- One of Romania's best operatic imports. A frequent partner of Domingo's, some consider her _Traviata_ to be definitive. In the 70's she was one of the most popular operatic recording artists of the studios. Her voice was flexible, feminine, and filled with yearning.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ileana_Cotrubaş
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/ileana-cotrubas-q18921/biography


----------



## Almaviva

BalloinMaschera said:


> *9 June *
> 
> *Otto Nicolai* * 1810- His operas were once very popular in Italy; today, only _Die Lustigen Weiber von Windsor_ (one of my favorite operas) remains in the rep. He also composed a lovely fantasy on melodies from Bellini's _Norma_, for piano & orchestra. Most importantly, he founded the Vienna Phil.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Otto_Nicolai
> http://www.allmusic.com/artist/otto-nicolai-q7779


I like Il Templario too.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Almaviva said:


> I like Il Templario too.


yes, there is a good cpo recording of Il Templario, another Sir Water Scott based opera (Ivanhoe).


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*June 10*

*Bruno Bartoletti* * 1926- a terrific conductor, often associated with his long tenure at the Chicago Lyric. He has a very elegant conducting style. His studio recordings include Trovatore, Ballo, Trittico, Barbiere, Manon Lescaut, and Gioconda.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bruno_Bartoletti
*
Eduardo Alvarez* * 1947- this Brazilian tenor was quite popular on the European circuit, famously being Mirella Freni's tenor of choice for a joint recital in Munich , 1971. I believe that he later graduated from the standard Italian rep to Wagnerian roles, like Siegmund

*June 11*

*Richard Strauss* * 1864 - no comment will do justice.

*Carlyle Floyd* * 1926- This interesting composer has left us with _Susannah_ , _Wuthering Heights _, and _Of Mice and Men_- all three are important contributions to post WWII opera.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlisle_Floyd
http://www.boosey.com/pages/cr/comp...poserid=2810&ttype=BIOGRAPHY&ttitle=Biography

*Risë Stevens* * 1913- Met's leading Mezzo of the 40's and 50's. For some reason, the studios often over-looked her, and her recorded legacy is not representative of her successes on stage.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Risë_Stevens

*Marina Krilovici * * 1942 - One time wife of Kostas Paskalis, she studied with Maria Caniglia and Arta Florescu. This Romanian (later German) soprano sang the Italian rep in virtually every major opera house (save for La Scala), including the MET.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marina_Krilovici
http://my.operanb.ro/content/view/493/5/lang,en/


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*13 June*

*Oliviero De Fabritiis* * 1902- an excellent maestro, particularly associated with Verona. He was a favorite of Gigli's, conducting his legendary recording os Madam Butterfly, Andrea Chenier, and Tosca. He later also took the pit at Edinburgh and Covent Garden. He also left us Callas's Mexico City Aida, plus a terrific studio recording of Mefistofele with Ghiaurov , Freni, Caballe and Pavarotti.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliviero_De_Fabritiis

*Gwynne Howell* * 1938 - This Welsh bass was most active in the UK, particularly ENO, WNO and Covent Garden. He will be known to most from his recordings of Count Walter in Luisa Miller, opposite Riciarelli and Domingo, as well as Capulet in Muti's I Capuleti E I Montecchi from CG. His sonorous yet supply tone also allowed him to venture into the Wagnerian Rep.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwynne_Howell
http://www.colbertartists.com/ArtistBio.asp?ID=16

*Kurt Equiluz* * 1929 - well known for his oratorio work, Equiluz also performed on the operatic stage quite a bit, particularly in Vienna where he was their most reliable roster tenor of the "Spieltenor" fach

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_Equiluz
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Equiluz-Kurt.htm


----------



## MAuer

BalloinMaschera said:


> *13 June*
> 
> *Gwynne Howell* * 1938 - This Welsh bass was most active in the UK, particularly ENO, WNO and Covent Garden. He will be known to most from his recordings of Count Walter in Luisa Miller, opposite Riciarelli and Domingo, as well as Capulet in Muti's I Capuleti E I Montecchi from CG. His sonorous yet supply tone also allowed him to venture into the Wagnerian Rep.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gwynne_Howell
> http://www.colbertartists.com/ArtistBio.asp?ID=16
> 
> One of my very favorite basses -- and apparently still performing. Unfortunately, I was only able to hear him "live" once, as Fasolt in a Chicago Symphony concert performance of "_Das Rheingold_" under Solti.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*14 June*

*Beno Blachut* * 1913- A legend in his native Czech Republic, his performances of Dalibor are definitive. He sang mstly in Prague. At the height of his career, he sang at the Vienna State Theatre. FOr lack of a better description, I would say that his voice always sounded "honest", with very engaging delivery.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beno_Blachut
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/beno-blachut-q13480

*Heddle Nash* * 1894- together with Joan Hammond, he formed the English "traumpaar", in the 40's and 50's. He was very popular in the UK. His voice was graceful yet heroic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heddle_Nash
http://www.gramophone.net/Issue/Page/January 1962/116/772077/

*Rudolf Kempe * * 1910- This handsome maestro is one of the greats. Closely tied to the RPO, Kempe was also very successful in the opera house. He conducted in Vienna, MET, Covent Garden, Dresden, Bayreuth, and of course Munich.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudolf_Kempe
http://www.rudolfkempesociety.org/rudolf-kempe.html
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/rudolf-kempe-q33013

*Bernd Aldenhoff * * 1908 - this big voiced tenor was a favorite Bayreuth tenor of the 50's. He was also a chilling Herodes. He died way too young.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernd_Aldenhoff


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*June 15*

*Adele Leigh* * 1928 - this lovely soprano felt most comfortable in operettas. She was the first ever vocal adviser the the Peter Moore's foundation's voice scholarships. She had a bright and flexible voice. She later became a diplomats wife.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/obituaries/article435220.ece

*Max Rudolf* * 1908 - He was arguably one of the best operatic conductors of the post war era. He also had a long relationship with the Cincy Symph. He is particularly well remembered for his grasp of the Don Giovanni score, which her recorded for Cetra. He was born in Germany, but later became an American citizen.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_Rudolf_(conductor)
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Rudolf-Max.htm


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*June 16*

*Willi Boskovsky*- * 1909 - one of the best J Strauss & Lehar operetta conductors to grace Vienna. He was also an accomplished violinist. He left us a very good Fledermaus recordig (EMI).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Willi_Boskovsky
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/willi-boskovsky-q14260

*Jerry Hadley* *1952 - this American lyric tenor posessed a sweet voice with exceptional musicianship. His was a world-class voice. He was Bernstein's Rodolfo of choice, and his recorded Faust is (to my ears) the best of the modern era. Sorely missed of course, since his untimely suicide.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Hadley
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/18/arts/music/18cnd-hadley.html

*Gladys Kuchta* * 1923 - this American dramatic soprano was the real deal. She must have had enormous lungs.

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/obituary-gladys-kuchta-1183767.html


----------



## mamascarlatti

BalloinMaschera said:


> *June 16*
> *Jerry Hadley* *1952 - this American lyric tenor posessed a sweet voice with exceptional musicianship. His was a world-class voice. He was Bernstein's Rodolfo of choice, and his recorded Faust is (to my ears) the best of the modern era. Sorely missed of course, since his untimely suicide.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerry_Hadley
> http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/18/arts/music/18cnd-hadley.html


I just discovered Jerry Hadley from watching his masterly performance as Tom Rakewell in The Rake's Progress. He really brought out the vulnerability of the character in the latter part. I'll have to check out his other stuff. What a pity about his suicide - expecially as he seemed to be making a comeback.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*June 18*

*Charles-François Gounod* * 1818- Alongside Bizet and Massenet, Gounod must rank as one of France's best operatic composers. He left us R&J, Faust, Sapho and Mireille.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Gounod
http://www.charles-gounod.com/

*Mignon Dunn* * 1931 - perhaps the last real dramatic mezzo we have heard. She displayed pure fireworks and magnatism, on stage. Today, we'd be hard-pressed to find a mezzo like her who could perform successfully alongside someone like Nilsson.

http://www.msmnyc.edu/catalog/facbio.asp?fid=1008173088

*Sir Edward Downes* * 1924 - He went by "Ted" and had a long association with the ROH. He did not perform much in concert halls, as his big love was operatic conducting. He last made headlines in two years ago, when he and his wife ended their lives, mutually at an assisted suicide clinic in Switzerland.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Downes
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obi...sic-obituaries/5828289/Sir-Edward-Downes.html

*Derek Lee Ragin * * 1958 - one of the best counter-tenors, much in the David Daniels vein, but less feisty in tone.

http://www.derekleeragin.net/
http://www.colbertartists.com/ArtistBio.asp?ID=9


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*20 June*

apologies for not posting yesterday... it was Jacques Offenbach's birthday! * 1819 - of course, he gave us The Tales of Hoffmann, La Belle Helene and Orpheus in the Underworld...


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*21 June*

*Judith Raskin* * 1928 - a favorite in America, this soprano also had great acting talent. Her voice was lovely and lively, without being brittle.

http://www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org/jsource/biography/Raskin.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judith_Raskin

*Lucy Peacock * * 1947 - an American who defected to the Deutsche Oper Berlin, where she became a fixture in the 80's and 90's. Her career peeked when she sang Valentine opposite Richard Leech in Les Huguenots.

*Jennifer Larmore * * 1958 - alongside Cecilia Bartoli, Larmore must rank as the mezzo coloratura of the last turn of the century. She graced the MET stage again last year as Gertrude in Thomas's Hamlet, alongside Keenlyside.

http://www.jenniferlarmoremezzo.com/
http://www.imgartists.com/?page=artist&id=112
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jennifer_Larmore


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*22 June*

*Sir Peter Pears * * 1910 - we'd be hardpressed to find a tenor for whom more roles were written. His was a cultured voice, not always brilliant or graceful, but with great urgency and a very British delivery. He and his partner BB, changed the operatic landscape, and produced some of the most beautiful heartwrenching situations in all of opera. What a team they were! He was also a great oratorio singer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Pears
http://www.brittenpears.org/?page=pears
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/cultur...ittens-lover-and-mouthpiece-on-his-centenary/


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*23 June*

*Sylvia McNair* * 1956 - for a while she was the sweetheart of American opera... but she decided to leave the opera stage to focus on her love for songs, jazz and other more lighfare music... A lovely vocal instrument...

http://sylviamcnair.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvia_McNair

*Livia Budai* * 1950 - big voiced and iwith a plummy voice- she graced most world class opera stages- and was one of the leading mezzos of the 80s.

http://www.liviabudai.com/

*Kim Begley* * 1952- An excellent actor- this tenor carved a niche for himself, as the leading exponent of more "off the wall" tenor roles like Laca, Herodes, Loge and Captain Verei-instead of Alfredo, Rodolfo, Edgardo and co... I once heard him as Laca at the MET and he was terrific...

http://www.harrisonparrott.com/artist/singer/kim-begley

*James Levine* * 1943- what is there to say? a living legend... We wish him good health!


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*24 June*

*Heinrich Hollreiser* * 1913 - A first class conductor with particular ties to the opera in Munich & Vienna. He left us the only available studio recording of Wagner's Rienzi (EMI)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/obituaries/article621031.ece
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heinrich_Hollreiser

*Sylvia Lindenstrand * * 1941- this Swedish mezzo was/is well known for her Carmen, Rosina & Dorabella.

*Angeles Ottein ** 1895- this high soprano was a favorite partner of Tito Schipas; most remembered for her Lucia and Gilda. Her most prominent student was Pilar Lorengar. She was a sister of the dramatic soprano Ofelia Nieto and inverted the letters of her surname to avoid confusion with her sister.

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/cult...eles/Ottein/elpepicul/19810313elpepicul_3/Tes

*Ionel Tudoran* * 1913- we would have heard a lot more from this gifted Romanan tenor, had it not been for the Iron Curtain. Fortunately some of his performances were preserved by Electrecord.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*27 June*

*Tino Pattiera* * 1890 - this tenor with a stentorian voice, was Meta Seinmeyer's favorite tenor, and is remembered for his stentorian voice. Many consider him to be the vocal prequel to the likes of Franco Corelli, both in vocal and looks department.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tino_Pattiera

*Toti Dal Monte * * 1893- she had an astonishingly youthful voice yet able to imbue great emotional pallet. She was a great verista, who reigned supreme at la Scala, and too my ears, her characterization and delivery of Madama Butterfly, opposite Gigli remains unmatched (EMI).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toti_Dal_Monte

Here is a 1928 review of her Marie: http://www.redfernclinic.com/opera/critique/blog/2006/07/grand-opera-toti-dal-montes-success.php4

*Emile Belcourt * * 1926 - this Canadian tenor had considerable successes in Europe; his voice thickened nicely and he graduated from lighter/character roles to Wagnerian parts, like Tristan and Siegmund. I think he sounded somewhat like Robert Gambill.

http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE&Params=u1ARTU0000256

*Anna Moffo * * 1932- She needs no introduction. We still miss her.

Here is her NY Times Obiturary.
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/03/11/arts/music/11moffo.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anna_Moffo

*Nancy Gustafson * * 1956- this American soprano can sing just about anything... from J Strauss to Wagner! Her enthusiasm is contagious on stage and beyond the footlights.

http://www.laphil.com/philpedia/artist-detail.cfm?id=3340


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*28 June*

*Richard Rodgers* * 1902 - with _South Pacific_, RR gave us one of the most operatic of musicals, if you like that sort of thing...

*Thomas Hampson* * 1955- now just past his peak, TH must surely be regarded as one of the pre-eminent and most influential baritones of our times, who has secured his place in the operatic firmament.

http://www.hampsong.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Hampson_(baritone)


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Please note that I will not be at a pc again until 6/6/11- so please excuse the opera birthday roll call void until then!!

*29 June*

*Mathieu Ahlersmeyer* * 1896- This baritone was hugely polular in Germany; he was also an actor in plays. Hitler was a big fan of his, poor guy.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathieu_Ahlersmeyer

*Rafael Kubelík * * 1914 - This first class maestro not only defected and voiced his disdain for the Nazi sentiment, but later also championed anti Soviet movements. He must have been very political and outspoken. His operatic conducting took him to Chicago, NY MET, Covent Garden. He even dabbled in opera composition himself.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rafael_Kubelík
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/rafael-kubelik-q8264

*Lilian Sukis * * 1939 - this Canadian soprano had a lovely lyric voice and was very successful at most European opera houses, particularly Munich. She also sang at the MET and Bayreuth. The recording studios have ignored her, for some reason.

http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE&Params=U1ARTU0003336
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lilian_Sukis


----------



## BalloinMaschera

opera roll call is back after a brief respite!

*July 7*

*Gustav Mahler* * 1860- perhaps Austria's most moving composer- (yes, in some ways even more romantic than Mozart) ; he composed some lovely pieces for voice and orchestra- He was also quite an active operatic conductor, and took to the pit at Vienna, NY MET, Prague, and Hamburg.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gustav_Mahler

http://www.mfiles.co.uk/composers/Gustav-Mahler.htm

*Gian Carlo Menotti* * 1911 (would have been 100 years old!) - librettist (Vanessa) and composer ; he must be given a nod as one of the most significant contributors of post-war opera. Amelia Goes to the Ball, The Saint of Bleecker Street The Telephone, The Consul and The Medium are all highly regarded. He also championed opera for children: Amahl and the Night Visitors and Help, Help, the Globolinks! He also founded the Spoleto Festival.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/02/02/arts/music/02menotti.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gian_Carlo_Menotti

*Georgine von Milinkovič* * 1913- She was a favorite mezzo in Bayreuth, in the period following WWII. She was also popular in Strauss roles.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georgine_von_Milinkovič

*Yelena Obraztsova* * 1939 - she was famous for her Italian and Russian mezzo renditions. A large voice, delivered with aplomb Following her retirement she became closely associated with the Mikhailovsky. 
Her voice was widely recorded in the 70's and 80's.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elena_Obraztsova

*Matti Salminen* * 1945 - while a tad past his prime today, he must surely rank among one of - if not, the- best Wagnerian bass of the modern era.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matti_Salminen
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Salminen-Matti.htm


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*July 8*

*Christel Goltz * * 1912- a terrific dramatic soprano- she recorded Salome three times! Her Wozzek Marie , Elektra, and Faerberin (Frau Ohne Schatten) were also first rate. She is considered by many to be (with Lluba Welitsch) the best Salome to grace the opera firmament.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christel_Goltz

*Matthias Hölle * * 1951- A popular Wagnerian bass, whose prime unfortunately did not last long.


----------



## MAuer

Guess who's celebrating his 42nd birthday today??


----------



## sospiro

MAuer said:


> Guess who's celebrating his 42nd birthday today??


For some reason this isn't showing up on my PC but I have entered the url & can see it that way.


----------



## FragendeFrau

I'm not seeing it on my Mac either. Maybe it is not-linkable?

That's a particularly shaggy view!

Happy Birthday to the man who single-handedly (-voicedly?) got me interested in opera again! All best wishes and blessings. I know I'm looking forward to many years of delight in following his career. (ps Happy Birthday also to John Simm one of the best actors in Britain today!!)


----------



## FragendeFrau

Hey, I think we need a little more celebration around here! It's a very special day!! :cheers: How about this snippet (an encore?) from a recital for the Sehnsucht CD. (There are two clips up now from the "mezzo" broadcast that are much better quality than the currently available concert from "arte". I'm keeping my fingers crossed and Daumen halte) that more of this recital will appear in the "good" version!






PS I think it was an encore, because the concert was for Sehnsucht but he encored one of his Verismo Arias tunes...if that makes sense.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

thanks for the weekend mention of one German tenor ... keep in mind that I do not post over the weekends... which I suppose seems unfair to singers/composers who were born on a weekend day 2011, but c'est la vie

*11 July*

*Antônio Carlos Gomes * * 1836 - Schooled in Milan, Gomes was hugely popular in his day; this Brazilian composer wrote much in the Italian opera vein. Il Guarany, his best known opera is a terrific piece, and is often considered to be Brazil's National Opera. Together with Villa-Lobos, he must rank as Brazil's best composer. He wrote at least eight operas.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antônio_Carlos_Gomes
http://www.psg.com/~walter/gomes.html

*Ludmila Dvořáková * * 1923 - This soprano also sang mezzo parts in Milan, London CG, Berlin , NY MET, Buenos Aires and Bayreuth. She had a large voice; besides the Italian (Tosca et al) and Czech canon, she was also a formidable Strauss singer and Wagnerian (Bayreuth: 1965-71).

http://michal.pekarek.sweb.cz/ld/index.htm

*Mattiwilda Dobbs * * 1925 - she paved the way for the likes of Reri Grist. She had a light and agile soprano, with terrific upward extension. She was the first black singer to be offered a long-term contract by the Met.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mattiwilda_Dobbs
http://www.operanews.com/operanews/templates/content.aspx?id=5893

*Nicolai Gedda * * 1925 - A Karajan discovery, this tenor is one of the most popular and versatile of the post WWII era. We don't want for more recordings of his; apparently he is the most recorded tenor in history. A first-class artist.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolai_Gedda
http://www.emiclassics.com/artistbiography.php?aid=118

*Hermann Prey* * 1929 - DF Dieskau's only real competition (and in some ways the better singer), Prey was immensely popular. His renditions were always engaging, highly musical, and alluring ; he wisely never really ventured outside his fach. He also did quite a bit of operetta recording. He was an attractive presence, on stage.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Prey
http://www.bruceduffie.com/prey.html

*Alastair Miles * * 1961- this highly sought-after bass is 50 today! I'm sure most of us have recordings that feature his voice.

http://www.alastairmiles.com/
http://www.hazardchase.co.uk/artists/alastair_miles


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*12 July*

*Mario Basiola* * 1892 - a popular baritone who had quite the international career. He sang pretty much all of the Italian roles. He sang in Chicago, Barcelona, the MET, La Scala , Vienna, and Covent Garden. He is admired among singers for his exceptional technique. Audophiles will know him as Sharpless opposite Toti Dal Monte's Butterfly. His son (same names) was also a successful baritone in his own right.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_Basiola
http://www.cantabile-subito.de/Baritones/Three_Italian_Baritones/three_italian_baritones.html
http://arts.jrank.org/pages/7572/Mario-Basiola.html

*Kirsten Flagstad * * 1895- what to say?!

http://www.kirsten-flagstad.no/English/tabid/4221/language/en-GB/Default.aspx

*Albert Lance * * 1925 - Australia's most important tenor export of the post war era. He primarily sang the Italian and French rep. He was particularly popular in France (he sang in Paris for over 20 years) , and became a French citoyen in 1967. For some reason, the recording companies never really gravitated to him. In 1967, Life magazine classed him as among the eight top tenors, "if not the greatest living tenor". He sang Manrico opposite Callas for her 1958 Paris debut. While he did sing in San Francisco, Los Angeles and Philadelphia, he never sang at the MET. He was honored at the Paris Opera House two months ago, at a gala dinner with 450 guests.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Albert_Lance
http://www.albertlance.com/

*Sylvia Sass* * 1951- to some, this soprano's steely qualities are an acquired taste. She sang in Salzburg, Covent Garden, the MET, Vienna and Munich. In the early 70's, some thought she would be the next Maria Callas. However, her voice frayed quite early. That said, she must have been quite engaging on stage. Many of her roles have been recorded. Lenny Bernstein arranged for Sass and Callas to meet; you can read about Sass's memories of that meeting, here: 
http://grhomeboy.wordpress.com/2007...-her-five-hours-with-greek-diva-maria-callas/

She has become quite the painter... you can see her paintings here: http://sylvia-sass.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvia_Sass

*Yoko Watanabe * * 1953- typecast as Madam Butterfly- she sang the role splendidly at all the major houses, including the the MET and the Chicago Lyric. She died way too young, falling to cancer, aged 51.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yoko_Watanabe
http://www.nytimes.com/2004/07/24/obituaries/24watanabe.html


----------



## GoneBaroque

BalloinMaschera said:


> thanks for the weekend mention of one German tenor ... keep in mind that I do not post over the weekends... which I suppose seems unfair to singers/composers who were born on a weekend day 2011, but c'est la vie
> 
> *Nicolai Gedda * * 1925 - A Karajan discovery, this tenor is one of the most popular and versatile of the post WWII era. We don't want for more recordings of his; apparently he is the most recorded tenor in history. A first-class artist.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolai_Gedda
> http://www.emiclassics.com/artistbiography.php?aid=118


I had intended to post for the 86th birthday of Nicolai Gedda yesterday but it got away from me. Guess the mind is going.

Here are two excerpts from a concert in Helsinki in 2005 where he served at the Tenor Soloist at the age of 80. To the best of my knowledge they have never been commercially issued. Sounds good for a man of 80.











Happy Birthday Nicolai

He was actually discovered by Walter Legge who sent him to VK, which started his glorious career.

Rob


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*13 July*

*Carlo Bergonzi* * 1924- arguably the best Verdi tenor of the post WWII era. Immensely stylish and in many ways incomparable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlo_Bergonzi
http://themusicstories.com/Stories/carlo-bergonzi/carlo-bergonzi-2.html


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*14 July*

*Francis Egerton* *1930- alongside Charles Anthony and and Piero de Palma, Egerton completes the triumvirate of most successful and reliable tenor comprimarios.

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-e...l-gets-to-sing-with-the-big-boys-1434944.html


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*15 July*

*Sir Harrison Paul Birtwistle* * 1934- He has given us Punch & Judy, among seven other operas. His compositions are quite unique, while arguably in the Goehr and Maxwell Davies vein, and perhaps the most dramatic of the three. No spring chicken any more, we hope he will still be around for a while, and perhaps gracing us with more music. He is also an accomplished clarinetist, in his own right.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harrison_Birtwistle

*Charles Anthony* * 1929 - Yesterday was Francis Egerton's birthday, today is CA's. As per yesterday's comment, together with FE and Piero de Palma, Anthony completes the triumvirate of most successful and reliable tenor comprimarios. He retired from the MET, last year. What a career he had!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Anthony_(tenor)
http://cityroom.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/01/27/tenor-post/


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*18 July*

*Kurt Masur ** 1927- I suppose he is best known for his conducting of German romantic music. In that vein, his Fidelio recording is one of the best.

http://www.kurtmasur.com/
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Masur-Kurt.htm

*Carlo Franci * * 1927- this maestro had a stellar career, while he never really got the recognition or apppoinments he deserved. He was an excellent pitmaster in the Italian rep, and conducted at la Scala, of course holy grail of the Italian canon.

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlo_Franci

*Yury (or Yuri) Mazurok* * 1930- often mistaken as Russian, this great baritone is actually Ukranian. He recorded Eugen Onegin more than once; this was his trump card role. He also recorded Trovatore, and was well-liked in Italian roles.
(Renato, Covent Garden/ Germont, MET / Scarpia /Wiesbaden)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yuri_Mazurok

*Vessalina Kasarova * * 1965- known for her cerebral characterizations, VK remains one of today's most sought after mezzos. Her career took flight when she replaced M Horne as Semiramide, due to indisposition. Fortunately the recording companies have captured many of her interpretations for posterity.

http://www.kasarova.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vesselina_Kasarova


----------



## Operafocus

GoneBaroque said:


> Here are two excerpts from a concert in Helsinki in 2005 where he served at the Tenor Soloist at the age of 80. To the best of my knowledge they have never been commercially issued. Sounds good for a man of 80.


Gedda is just a phenomenon! My partner saw him live in London when he was 72 in St John's Smith Square and he performed in eight different languages. There's recent clips of him on Youtube where he's teaching some young tenor and he sings a bit now and then. Although I'm not sure he's the best teacher (...) he sure is one of the best high, lyric tenors we've had. He makes a high C (and higher) sound easy.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*July 19*

*Aldo Protti* * 1920- a favorite Verdi baritone of the 50's and 60's. He was a frequent partner of del Monaco and Tebaldi's. His was an empassioned voice, sometimes raw around the edges, but unmistakenly Italian. He was a popular choice for London/Decca recordings.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldo_Protti
http://www.prottiassolirica.it/inglese/default.htm

*Yasuko Hayashi * * 1948- this soprano has defied typecasting as one japanese geisha with suicidal tendencies, and has also been successful in roles like La Juive, Bianca (Bellini's Bianca e Fernando), Trovatore Leonora, Ponchielli's I Lutani, and Norma.

*Amy Shuard* * 1924 - they don't make dramatic sopranos like her anymore...pity she never made it to Bayreuth...she was also sadly largely neglected by the recording studios

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amy_Shuard


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*20 July*

*Anny Helm* * 1903- Taught by Marie Gutheil-Schoder and Gertrude Förstel in Vienna and Ernst Grenzebach in Berlin. She made her début (1924) at Magdeburg. Berlin Staatsoper (1927). Bayreuth (1927-1931) as Brangäne and Venus. In 1933 she married (1933) Giuseppe Sbisà, director of the Trieste Opera, and continued her career as Anny Helm-Sbisà. Sang at La Scala, Verona, Convent Garden in the 1930s.

*Hermann Uhde* * 1914 - an excellent Wagnerian bass-baritone, with a dark hue to his voice that lent itself to the Wagner baddy-roles. He was quite a versatile singer, and did not restrict himself to Bayreuth; he also sang non-Wagnerian parts at Munich, Salzburg, MET and Paris. There is quite an array of live recordings of his extant. His relationship with Hotter was good, and they even sang together at times.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermann_Uhde
http://www.cantabile-subito.de/Bass-Baritones/Uhde__Hermann/uhde__hermann.html

*Gregory Dempsey* * 1931- this Australian tenor was popular with Reginald Goodall, especially for roles like David (Meistersinger) and Mime.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*21 July*

*Annelies Kupper* * 1906 - This lyric soprano was much admired by Strauss. She also sang the jungendlich Wagner roles, as well as some Verdi (Desdemona / Aida) and Mozart (Contessa) .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Annelies_Kupper
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Kupper-Annelies.htm

*Ursula Schröder-Feinen * * 1936- A dramatic soprano whose renditions were always imbued with characterization. She was particularly attached the the DO am Rhein. She also sang in Milan and NY. She was a particularly good Fidelio Leonere, Sieglinde, Elektra, Faerberin. Sadly her vocal chords had a crisis and never recovered; she retired aged only 43. Myto records has released a live Parsifal from Rome; her Kundy is altogether disarming.

*Jonathan Miller * * 1934- love him- hate him- he's the UK's most widely known living operatic director.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonathan_Miller


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday to Russian basso *Grigory Soloviov*. Born 22/07/80. Still a baby for a bass but I'm sure he'll be a super star one day.

Official site


----------



## BalloinMaschera

apologies for not posting since last Thurs!

*25 July*

*Maureen Forrester * * 1930- this rich voiced mezzo is probably one of the best Mahler (particularly Das Lied von der Erde) artists to date. She was also a harrowing Pique Dame Countess.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maureen_Forrester
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obi...sic-obituaries/7841892/Maureen-Forrester.html

*Maria Zamboni* * 1895- this great Puccini soprano, also forayed into the Wagner rep. While she was extremely popular in Italy, she also nurtured a rewarding relationship with the Buenos Aires Teatro Colon. Her voice was had plenty of morbidezza and yearning in her voice, which sometimes resulted in a bit of a bleat, but that was all the rage, back then.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Zamboni


----------



## GoneBaroque

sospiro said:


> Happy Birthday to Russian basso *Grigory Soloviov*. Born 22/07/80. Still a baby for a bass but I'm sure he'll be a super star one day.
> 
> Official site


Thank you Annie, always happy and excited to find a promising new bass. Soloviov is certainly one to watch. The song of the Viking Guest from Sadko is high among my favorites. You made my day!


----------



## sospiro

GoneBaroque said:


> Thank you Annie, always happy and excited to find a promising new bass. Soloviov is certainly one to watch. The song of the Viking Guest from Sadko is high among my favorites. You made my day!


You're welcome 

He's an awesome Polyphemus in this stream of Acis & Galatea


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*26 July*

*Rodney Milnes* * 1936- this journalist and opera critic, is a stalwart in the opera scene, particularly in the UK. His views were sometimes controversial, but never boring. His writing was almost always engaging, well researched, and thought-provoking.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodney_Milnes


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*27 July*

*Mario del Monaco* * 1915- what to say? mostly loud, lacrymose, and viril/exciting!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_Del_Monaco

http://www.mariodelmonaco.net/lang1/

*Carol Vaness* - this formidable, ruby toned soprano, graduated from Mozart roles to become an excellent Verdian, as well as ( I think) last decade's best Tosca.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carol_Vaness
http://www.allmusic.com/artist/carol-vaness-q58305

*Alan Blyth* * 1929- one of the most erudite operatic critics and champions of his time.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/2007/aug/16/guardianobituaries.media
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Blyth

*Belated to 25 July*

*Gianandrea Gavazzeni * * 1909- Though perhaps not globally; in Italy he was a conductor super-star. He loved opera, and it showed. His studio discography includes L'Amico Fritz, Rigoletto, Butterfly, Andrea Chenier, and Il Pirata. Incidentally, I heard/saw his wife, Denia sing Violetta & Maria Stuarda about 20 years ago in Pretoria, South Africa- Cavalleria, he was tremendous.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gianandrea_Gavazzeni

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/gianandrea-gavazzeni-q25347


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*28 July*

*Gottlob Frick* *1906- the pre-cursor to the likes of Karl Ridderbusch & Kurt Moll, this bass with a cavernous voice was an extraordinary bass talent. He sang buffo and Mozart roles, but also ventured successfully into Wagner. He was a close friend of the Windgassen family.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gottlob_Frick
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/obituary-gottlob-frick-1442043.html

*Riccardo Muti * * 1941- some love him; others loathe him... undeniably, he is one of the last 3 decades driving forces in operatic conducting.

http://www.riccardomuti.com/cover.aspx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Riccardo_Muti

*Deon van der Walt * * 1958 - A Solti favorite, this tenor excelled in Mozart and light Italian roles. He was also an exciting Tonio (Fille). He often sang alongside Gruberova. His life ended in tragedy. Real tragedy. Like an opera; life immitating art. So sad. A beautiful voice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deon_van_der_Walt
http://www.news24.com/SouthAfrica/News/Damn-farm-cost-Deon-his-life-20051130
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/1504480/Deon-van-der-Walt.html


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*29 July*

*Ludwig Weber * * 1899 - A terrific bass, with an imposing voice, who sang at CG, Vienna, Munich and Buenos Aires. He was admired in Wagner roles. He originally wanted to be a painter.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludwig_Weber

*Peter Schreier * * 1935- a communist-Germany tenorial import, his voice was somewhat dry, but had an engaging intelligence to it. He was once a choir boy, in Dresden. He was hugely popular, without replacing memories of Wunderlich. He is also a successful conductor in his own right.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Schreier
http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Schreier-Peter.htm

*Bernd Weikl* * 1942- this Austrian baritone has proved his versatility by singing Mozart & Rossini to Wagner (where his voice eventually settled) . He has been pretty widely recorded, so we have his voice for posterity.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bernd_Weikl
http://www.wagneropera.net/RW-Performers/Bernd-Weikl.htm

*Alessandra Marc* * 1957- Her deliveries are generally grand and regal. One of the best dramatic sopranos of her generation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alessandra_Marc
http://www.alessandramarc.com/

*Olga Borodina * * 1963- today's leading non-Wagner dramatic mezzo. A powerhouse, who sometimes sings with real grace.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olga_Borodina
http://www.mariinsky.ru/en/company/opera/mezzo_soprano/borodina/


----------



## FragendeFrau

sospiro said:


> Happy Birthday to Russian basso *Grigory Soloviov*. Born 22/07/80. Still a baby for a bass but I'm sure he'll be a super star one day.
> 
> Official site


Thanks so much! He sounds wonderful! (I followed "him" on twitter and the dear followed me back! as he gets more popular, he (or whoever may be doing his tweets for him--is that REALLY Erwin Schrott who tweets so much? *wink*--I don't think he'll be doing that!)


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*1 Aug*

*Lili Chookasian * * 1921- This rich voiced mezzo was celebrated on the opera stage (particularly the MET) as well as the concert stage. Her Mahler renditions are among the best. She currently teaches voice at Yale. She was very close to Rosa Ponselle.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lili_Chookasian

*Theo Adam* * 1926- This German bass-baritone excelled in everything from Bach to Wagner. His Wotan is one of the most sincere portrayals of the mega-part. Bayreuth (1952- 1980) adored him. Fortunately, his discography is quite extensive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theo_Adam

*Elinor Ross* * 1932- This dramatic soprano, was particularly associated with the Italian Rep- she had a steely voice that had reserves for real warmth too; in the 70's, was probably the only soprano who could really hold a candle to Nilsson's Turandot. The record companies never gravitated toward her, and she didn't make a single recording. When she sang Aida in Verona, the audience demanded she encore both arias.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elinor_Ross
http://elinorross.org/

*Claes Håkan Ahnsjö * * 1942- I love this guy's voice. It's not large, but sweet and flexible and delivered with emotion, and an inviting openess. I think that in many ways, he was ignored. Sometimes his voice even reminds me of Wunderlich. Indeed, I prefer his Fenton to Wunderlich's in their respective Lustigen Weiber von Windsor recordings. He graduated from Mozart roles to sing Thais opposite Sills. He later also sang Des Grieux and David.

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Ahnsjo-Claes.htm


----------



## GoneBaroque

Happy 85 Birthday to Theo Adam

Here he sings Boris's Monologue in German






And also a Happy Birthday to one of my favorite tenors Claes Håkan Ahnsjö singing with The Drottningholm Court Baroque Ensemble in the Quartetto con coro from The Funeral Music for King Gustav III of Sweden by Joseph Martin Kraus


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*2 August*

*John Dexter * * 1925 - This English director made a successful transition from film/tv/theater to broadway and opera, where he finally came into his stride. His stagigs were for the most part cerebral and he never used pagentry, just for the sake of pagentry.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Dexter

*Gundula Janowitz* * 1937- Silvertoned and lyric; hers is one of the most beautiful voices of the 50/60/70s. She sang at all the major houses. Her portrayals were often quite restrained and cool, but the voice had a distinct sound that oozed femininity. She was taught by Hubert Thony. Most of her big roles have been recorded.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gundula_Janowitz

*Hannelore Bode* * 1941- Once a chorister at Bayreuth- she later returned to the same stage as Elsa, Sieglinde and Eva. Ria Schmitz-Gohr and Fred Husler were her vocal coaches.


----------



## sospiro

*Happy Birthday Simon Keenlyside*

Simon Keenlyside born 03/08/1959

A nice little biog from his info site

Interview






Tribute






Some of my own photos.



With Julius Drake at Temple Church recital, October 2010



With Natalie Dessay, Pelléas et Mélisande, Barbican April 2011

 

Stage Door after Macbeth ROH May 2011


----------



## mamascarlatti

sospiro said:


> Simon Keenlyside born 03/08/1959
> 
> A nice little biog from his info site
> 
> Interview


Happy birthday Simon.



> Tribute


I've been trying to find that clip because of the migrating martini colour at 0.51. Sound engineers are very clever.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

thanks Annie & Natalie for the contributions! 

*3 Aug*

*Simon Keenlyside* * 1959- 'nuff said!

*Richard Holm* * 1912- although this fine-voiced German tenor was an wonderful Mozartarian, he is probably best known for his Max recording, opposite Seefried's Agathe (Jochum/ DG / Freischutz), where he supplies able and sensitive-toned Bohemian heroism. He sang at most major opera houses. Particularly his Belmonte was of world-class level. His Creation (Haydn) recording (again opposite Seefried, with Borg) is also excellent.

*Barseg Tumanyan * * 1958- this deep voiced Armenian singer is equally popular on the recitalist circuit as the opera stage. He studied with Yevgeny Nesterenko, which you can hear in his delivery. It's dark hued, but not "rumbly" (is that a word?). He was a hit with his appearances with the Red Army Choir.

http://www.barseg.com/

** on a sad note... today also marks the 5th anniversary of Elisabeth Schwarzkopf's passing **


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*4 Aug*

*Italo Montemezzi* * 1875 - He is most remembered, for giving us _L'amore dei tre re _

*Jess Thomas* * 1927- This American tenor conquered Bayreuth, where he was their leading tenor of the 60's & 70s. He also specialized in Strauss and was a formidable Emperor & Bachus. He has left us some outstanding recordings, that showcase his memorable renditions. He had rare ability to sound consistently both youthful and heroic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jess_Thomas
http://www.nytimes.com/1993/10/13/o...can-tenor-who-specialized-in-wagner-dies.html

*Gabriella Tucci * * 1929- A true Italian Spinto, she excelled in almost the entire Italian canon. While she never really reached the heights of Tebaldi, Callas, or even Stella; today, she would be a superstar. We only have two studio recordings of hers. Unfortanately neither of them capture her at her best.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gabriella_Tucci
http://www.gabriellatucci.it/

*Götz Friedrich* * 1930- If you attended opera in the 70's /80's in Europe, chances are high that you would have seen a GF production at some time. He was particularly associated with the DOB, where he is most fondly remembered. He also enjoyed directing for film production. He was at one time married to soprano Karan Armstrong. He was not always without controversy in his approach.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Götz_Friedrich
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/1378350/Gotz-Friedrich.html

*Victor Braun * * 1935- An impressive baritone who sang Mozart to Wagner. His son, Russell, also became an opera singer (they sang together in Salzburg). His Wolfram is recorded for posterity. One of his best roles was Golaud in Pelléas et Mélisande.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Braun
http://www.thecanadianencyclopedia.com/index.cfm?PgNm=TCE&Params=U1ARTU0000423

*Peter Knapp* * 1947- his career took place for the most part in the UK (Glynebourne, ENO, Opera North, WNO). He was suave baritone who sang roles like Eugene Onegin, Don Giovanni , and Almaviva. Today, he teaches at Trinity College Laban. He was instrumental in establishing the British Youth Opera.

*Alicia Nafé * * 1947- Once a winner of the Lauri-Volpi prize, her signature role was Carmen, which took her to all major opera houses- but she also enjoyed acclaim at two Bayreuth seasons. Abour her recorded Cherubino, Stanley Sadie comments in Grammophone: "The Cherubino of Alicia Nafé is direct and musical, charming and shapely in "Voi che sapete", over which she is not encouraged to linger. Some might prefer a more boyish timbre but I do not find the femininity at all inappropriate."

*Guy De Mey * *1955- One of the most reliable comprimario tenors of our times. One of his teachers was Eric Tappy, whose influence is clearly audible. He's also a terrific recitalist and oratorio singer.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guy_de_Mey


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*5 Aug*

Apologies, I am pressed for time today... but here (in brief) is your birthday roll-call, for today:

*Erich Kleiber* * 1890
*Ambroise Thomas* * bicentennary 1811


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*8 Aug*

*Sonja Frisell* * 1937- I don't think there is an opera house where she has not directed. She learned her craft under the tutelage of JP Ponelle.

*József Gregor * * 1940- This Hungarian bass originally studied to be a violinist. Sarastro, Osmin, Falstaff, Don Pasquale, Dulcamara, Don Basilio, Don Bartolo, Don Magnifico, Boris Godunov, Varlaam, Philip II, and Bluebeard are among his best creations. He was reasonably often recorded by the label Hungaroton. Five years ago, he sadlyfell victim to cancer.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*9 Aug*

Sorry all- I am pressed for time, again today... here is today's abridged birthday roll-call:

*Ferenc Fricsay* * 1914
*Rolf Gérard* * 1909
*Geoffrey Chard* * 1930


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*10 Aug*

*Renate Holm* * 1931- this German canary was inspired by Maria Cebotari to become a singer. She was very popular for her operetta renditions (often opposite Schock, Wunderlich, Prey and Rothenberger). She was also a great Aenchen, Adele, and Blonde. She also did quite a bit of cinema- particularly German "Heimatfilme"- (Nostalgically romantic Lassie-type movies for good German folk)... Von Karajan was a big fan of hers; she studied with the great Maria Ivogun. Her grandfather was Karl von Bülow.

*Ashley Putnam * * 1952- Having one the Metropolitan Opera National Council Auditions, her high-flying voice took her to Vienna, Covent Garden, Berlin, La Fenice, SF, and Chicago. Oddly, the record companies have ignored her, for the most part.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

BalloinMaschera said:


> *10 Aug*
> 
> *Renate Holm* * 1931- this German canary was inspired by Maria Cebotari to become a singer. She was very popular for her operetta renditions (often opposite Schock, Wunderlich, Prey and Rothenberger). She was also a great Aenchen, Adele, and Blonde. She also did quite a bit of cinema- particularly German "Heimatfilme"- (Nostalgically romantic Lassie-type movies for good German folk)... Von Karajan was a big fan of hers; she studied with the great Maria Ivogun. Her grandfather was Karl von Bülow.
> 
> *Ashley Putnam * * 1952- Having one the Metropolitan Opera National Council Auditions, her high-flying voice took her to Vienna, Covent Garden, Berlin, La Fenice, SF, and Chicago. Oddly, the record companies have ignored her, for the most part.


oh dear- just to be clear... I do know the difference between "one" and "won"... oops


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*11 Aug*

*Raymond Leppard* * 1927- this English maestro is known for his detail, and innovative approach to baroque opera. His divided his time is divided between concert hall and opera houses (NY , SF, Covent Garden, Paris, Glyndebourne, Hamburg, Santa Fe, Stockholm, Geneva). He is particularly associated with the BBC Northern Symph Orch. He's very friendly, and always seems to be smiling.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raymond_Leppard

*Cora Canne Meijer* * 1929- She made her debut about 1950 at the "Nederlandse Opera" and this was the starting point of a long career. She performed roles as Rosina (Il Barbiere de Siviglia), Charlotte ( Werther), Carmen, Mignon, and performed in modern works as lieder singer. She sang in Geneva in two premieres: Monsieur de Pourceaugnac ( 1963, Martin) and La Mère Coupable ( 1966, Milhaud). Appearances in the "Holland Festival" and inside and outside of Europe. Also in Geneva she was celebrated as Eboli Amneris, Dalila, Ariadne Composer and Octavian. I am not sure that she still teaches, but in 2007, she was.


----------



## amfortas

BalloinMaschera said:


> oh dear- just to be clear... I do know the difference between "one" and "won"... oops


I understood you perfectly, Ballo. She won, so she was number one! 



BalloinMaschera said:


> *Raymond Leppard* * 1927- this English maestro is known for his detail, and innovative approach to baroque opera. His divided his time is divided between concert hall and opera houses (NY , SF, Covent Garden, Paris, Glyndebourne, Hamburg, Santa Fe, Stockholm, Geneva). He is particularly associated with the BBC Northern Symph Orch. He's very friendly, and always seems to be smiling.


Sadly, he lost his hearing, then formed a rock band with a one-armed drummer.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*12 Aug*

*Antonio Cortis * * 1891- One of the most impressive tenors of inter-war period. He bagan singing comprimario roles, and even sang Arlechino, next to Caruso's Canio. Particularly his verismo performances are of note. He is by many regarded as the pre-cursor to P Domingo.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antonio_Cortis

*Maria Olszewska* * 1892- This dramatic mezzo sang Wagnerian and Italian roles on both sides of the Atlantic. Apparently she was quite popular among men, and had many suitors.

http://www.opera-gems.com/reflections/Historicaloperamezzocontralto-MariaOlszewska.htm

*Trude Eipperle * * 1910- This German soprano was popular in Salzburg and Bayreuth, and also made appearances in Milan and London. However, she was most associated with Munich. Her fach was jugendlich -dramatisch, with occasional nods to lyric roles like Pamina.

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Eipperle-Trude.htm

*Harry Kupfer * * 1935- Some love him, many don't. In Berlin and Bayreuth he is legendary.

*Huguette Tourangeau* * 1938- Having won the MET opera council auditions, this oboe-toned mezzo had a very successful career, particularly as under the tutelage of Richard Bonynge. Together with Horne, she was Sutherland's mezzo of choice.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Huguette_Tourangeau

*Melanie Holliday * * 1951- The Germans and Austrians love this American soprano, where she has pop-star like status. She is somewhat of the pre-cursor to Eva Lind, but in a lyric version. She was particularly successful in operetta, and was often the partner of Rene Kollo when he had his forays into the genre. She originally wanted to be a ballerina.

http://melanieholliday.com/


----------



## amfortas

BalloinMaschera said:


> She originally wanted to be a ballerina.


Sigh . . . didn't we all?


----------



## BalloinMaschera

sorry guys, I was too busy, yesterday to do the birthday roll call- but here's today's

*16 Aug*

*Heinrich August Marschner * * 1795- He was once extremely popular and is today too often ignored, he gave us Hans Heilig, Der Vampyr, Der Templer and Die Juedin. He did not get along with von Weber, but was quite close to both Beethoven & Mendelssohn. Stylistically, he is somewhere between v Weber & Wagner.

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/heinrich-august-marschner-q4036

*Osie Hawkins * * 1913- One of the MET's most reliable comprimario baritones. He later graduated to major roles, like Wotan.

http://www.nytimes.com/1993/07/15/obituaries/osie-hawkins-is-dead-met-opera-stalwart-79.html

*Janis Martin* * 1939- originally a mezzo, this great American soprano sang at Bayreuth for almost 3 (!) decades. She had a big voice, which could at times be a tad unruly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janis_Martin_(soprano)

*Sharon Sweet * * 1951- She's a big girl, with a lovely spinto/dramatic voice. Now past her peak, together with Millo, she should be considered America's best soprano vocal import of the last decades, for the Italian canon. Her Wagner assumptions were also highly regarded.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sharon_Sweet

*Gianna Rolandi * * 1952- also known as Mrs Andrew Davis, she not only had a very successful soubrettish/coloratura career, but also became a successful operatic administrator (Chicago). The recording companies ignored her,for the most part- only a few studio recordings were made (including a Nozze Susanna)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gianna_Rolandi

*Alexandru Agache* * 1955- Romania has produced some terrific voices, and Agache leads the way, today- and folllows in Herlea's footsteps. The voice is suave yet potent and very intelligently applied. While now already 56, he has to be considered as one of today's best baritones.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexandru_Agache


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*17 Aug*

*Georges Sébastian* * 1903- This very talented maestro conducted opera at all major houses. He began under the tutelage of Bruno Walter. Particularly his Wagner interpretations (few of which were recorded) were of note. From the pit, he led the likes of Callas Flagstad, and Tebladi. His Lakme recording with Mado Robin is particularly valuable as stylistically totally on the mark.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_Sébastian

*Nikola Gyuzelev / Ghiuselev * * 1936 - This bass had a rich and sepulcre voice, quite slavic in tone, that was ideal for much of the Russian Rep, as well as Italians (Philip II, Attila, Silva (Ernani) and Fiesco (Simon Boccanegra). He was also successful as the villains of the Tales of Hoffmann. For decades, he was the Met's Ramfis of choice. He sang at La Scala, the Paris Opéra, the Vienna Staatsoper and Covent Garden. There is a rare recording of his Wotan Walkuere farewell- not quite idiomatic, but still very convincing.

*Linda Zoghby* * 1949- after a sensational MET debut as Mimi , her career took place in the States, for the most part. However, she never really became a house-hold name. She now teaches in Alabama.

http://sites.google.com/site/usadepartmentofmusic/faculty/linda-zoghby


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Sorry folks, I am really busy today at work... so here's your abridged birthday roll call for today...

*18 Aug*

*Antonio Salieri * * 1750 Composer
*Bela Rudenko* * 1933 Coloratura Sop
*Michelangelo Veltri* * 1940 Maestro
*Barry Busse* * 1946 Tenor


----------



## amfortas

BalloinMaschera said:


> Here's your *abridged birthday roll call* for today...
> 
> *Antonio Salieri * * 1750 Composer












"Years of torture. Years . . . of slowly watching myself become extinct. My music . . . growing fainter. All the time fainter . . . till no one plays it at all."


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*19 Aug*

*George Enescu* * 1881- quite a versatile Romanian composer, he gave us Œdipe. He was also an excellent Violinist, whose students included Yehudi Menuhin, Christian Ferras, Ivry Gitlis, Arthur Grumiaux, Ida Haendel and Joan Field.

http://www.enescusociety.org/georgeenescu.php
*
Robert Heger * * 1886- This talented conductor also left us 5 operas. At the time of his birth, Strasbourg, where he was born belonged to Germany, and he is therefore German (Reichsland Elsaß-Lothringen). While he conducted almost exclusively in Germany, he was also a frequent guest conductor at Covent Garden.

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/robert-heger-q28965


----------



## amfortas

BalloinMaschera said:


> *19 Aug*
> 
> *George Enescu* * 1881- quite a versatile Romanian composer, he gave us Œdipe.


Ah, yes! Surely one of the two hundred greatest operas of all time! (Hint hint.)


----------



## Grosse Fugue

Jacopo Peri-1561-composed Dafne the earliest known opera and Euridice the earliest known operatic score still in existence.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*22 Aug*

*Claude Debussy* * 1862- He gave us one of the most impressionistic and enigmatic of operas, P&M. Many of his melodies (french artsongs) are also lovely and a measure of his gift.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claude_Debussy

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/claude-debussy-q7223

*Raffaele Ariè* * 1922- an important member of the great Bulgarian bass tradition, he sang at most major European houses. The sound was quite dark and suited to the Russian canon, but he also refined his Italian rep deliveries under the instruction of Riccardo Stracciari, Apollo Granforte and Carlo Tagliabue. He is probably best knownfor his Raimondo in the EMI Serafin/Callas Lucia recording.

*Karlheinz Stockhausen * * 1928- He's too complex to explain in a few words!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karlheinz_Stockhausen
http://www.stockhausen.org/

*Robert Hale* * 1943- this handsome American bass/baritone won the MET Auditions excelled in Wagnerian and some Strauss roles, which he took to all major stages. Unfortunately the Christoph von Dohnanyi Ring Cycle recordings in which he was Wotan/Wanderer was never completed, and only Rhinegold and the Walkuere made the catalog. He was briefly married to Marina Poplavskaya; they remain friends. He studied with Boris Goldovsky, in NY.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Hale_(bass-baritone)


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*23 Aug*

*Stella Roman* * 1904- She studied with Hariclea Darclée, who created the role of Tosca. She was the favorite partner of Giacomo Lauri-Volpi. She was very popular at the NY MET, where she sang almost the entire Italian canon. The radiance and warmth of her voice was also highly suited to the music of R Strauss. Many of her MET performances were recorded, but she was never very active in the studio.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stella_Roman

*Raimund Herincx * * 1927- this bass-baritone wasa much admired Wotan/Wanderer. He was also a champion of the English art-song.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raimund_Herincx

*Franz Ferdinand Nentwig* * 1929- This baritone was very successful in Wagnerian and Strauss roles. He was an excellent Ariadne Music Master. His Telramund was also particularly successful, as he had both lyric and dramatic/declamatory gifts.

*Celestina Casapietra* *1939- This lyric/dramatic soprano had a successful career even beyond the confines of Eastern Germany. She was married for a while to Herbert Kegel, with whom she had a son- Björn Casapietra, who today is an extremely popular cross over artist, not least because of his good looks (his voice is on the weak side). She sang at all the major German houses, as well as Moscow, Milan, Genoa, Vienna and Salzburg. At the height of her career, she sang Madalena, opposite Franco Corelli's Chenier. Her studio recording of Cosi fan Tutte, does not show off her gifts- her contribution there is on the verge of disastrous- it's that bad.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*24 Aug*

*Felix Mottl* * 1856- This great Wagnerian conductor led from London, NY and Bayreuth pits. He collapsed in Munich, 1911 while conducting the 100th performanceof T & I. His wife / mistress, Zdenka Fassbender was on the stage as Isolde.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Felix_Mottl

*Irma Beilke* * 1904- This charming soubrette sang mostly in Germany (Munich/Berlin) and Vienna. She had a voice quality that laid somewhere somewhere between Seefried and Lisa Otto. She created the role of Italian Singer in Capriccio. She also made guest appearances in London and at Glyndebourne.

*Francesca Zambello * * 1956- she's one of today's most sought after directors. Chances are high, that you've seen something that she originated.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesca_Zambello
http://www.francescazambello.com/


----------



## BalloinMaschera

hi guys- please note that I am going on a little vacation and will not be at a pc again until Aug 31- in the meantime, you all are welcome to post/mention any birthday boys and girls that you know of! 

*Aug 25*

*King Ludwig II * * 1845- We would not have much of the Wagner canon (The Ring and Parsifal) had it not been for this eccentric and wonderfully troubled monarch. His own life story is worthy of an opera.

*Robert Stolz * * 1880- this maestro and composer is strongly associated with Vienna and operetta. He was the grand-nephew of Teresa Stolz.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Stolz

*Leonard Bernstein* * 1918- Poor dear Lenny- what to say? We miss him.

*José Van Dam * * 1940 - Though no longer quite in his prime, this Belgian bass-baritone boasts one of the most successful operatic careers of the past half century. His accomplishments are many, and he has graced all major stages of the world. He was created Baron in 1988, by the Belgian King. Many of his best roles have been recorded for posterity.

http://www.colbertartists.com/ArtistBio.asp?ID=jose-van-dam

*Ruth Ann Swenson* * 1959- This American lyric-coloratura is particularly associated with the MET, where she burst onto the stage as Zerlina, two years before she was the 1993 Richard Tucker award recipient. While some of her performances have been flawed, she was one of the star sopranos of the MET for almost 2 decades. She suffered a breast cancer scare around 2006, but survived and returned to the stage only a year later. In the last 3/4 years her relationship with Peter Gelb has been strained, but also over publicized in the media.


----------



## GoneBaroque

BalloinMaschera said:


> *King Ludwig II * * 1845- We would not have much of the Wagner canon (The Ring and Parsifal) had it not been for this eccentric and wonderfully troubled monarch. His own life story is worthy of an opera.


I have in my library a copy of "The Dream King" by Wilfred Blunt. This biography of Ludwig II of Bavaria, published by Penguin Books in 1973 is highlighted by a selection of beautiful illustrations a large number of them in color. It is a fascinating read about a fascinating individual (all be it Mad) his relationship with Wagner and the illustrations of his numerous castles alone are worth the cost of the book.


----------



## GoneBaroque

AUG 28

Paul PlisKa (1941) American Bass
John Shirley-Quirk (1931) English Bass-Baritone
Christina Deutekom (1931) Dutch Soprao
Richard Tucker (1913-1975) American Tenor
Umberto Giordano (1867-1948) Italian composer
Lucia Valentini-Terrani (1948-1998) Italian Coloratura Mezzo-Soprano


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*31 Aug*

*Amilcare Ponchielli * * 1834- He wrote 12 operas; only La Gioconda survives today. It's a difficult opera to cast, as there are essentially 6 leads; but a great opera. His greater legacy is perhaps measured in that Puccini (and Mascagni) were both students of his.

http://opera.stanford.edu/Ponchielli/
http://www.evermore.com/azo/c_bios/ponchielli.php3

*Winifred Cecil * * 1907- she was especially well known for her Lieder interpretations. She studied under both Marcella Sembrich and Elena Gerhardt. Many consider her "Der Hirt auf dem Felsen" to still be unmatched, today. She later taught a lot herself, and co-founded an organization called "Joy in Singing", which mentors young singers , as well as holds competitions.

http://site.joyinsinging.com/Home.html
http://www.nytimes.com/1985/09/14/arts/winifred-cecil-is-dead-at-78.html

*Ramón Vinay * * 1911- This tenor (he later also starred in Baritone roles) was one of post WWII's most prominent Wagnerians. He sang at Bayreuth for 6 seasons. He was also a first-rate Otello. Incidentally, he began as a baritone, so really came full circle. He forged a close artistic relationship with both Toscanini and Furtwängler.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramón_Vinay

*Leif Roar * * 1937- This Danish baritone was one of the great Kurwenal and Telramund's of his generation. He sang both roles (plus Parsifal's Klingsor) at Bayreuth to great acclaim. He was also a great Pizzaro, a role which he sang at the MET, to Shirley Verret's (!!!) Leonore.

*Neil Archer* * 1961- This English has quite a versatile voice. He has a particular affinity for English 20th Century music.

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Archer-Neill.htm


----------



## amfortas

Welcome back, Ballo!


----------



## BalloinMaschera

amfortas said:


> Welcome back, Ballo!


aaaaw... shucks  thanks, amfortas !


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Sorry folks- I am super busy today- however, here is your abridged birthday roll call (there are a lot of birthdays today!):

*1 Sept*

*Emanuel Schikaneder* * 1751

*Engelbert Humperdinck* * 1854

*Tullio Serafin* * 1878

*Aksel Schiøtz* * 1906

*Michel Roux* * 1924

*Kostas Paskalis* * 1929

*Orianna Santunione* * 1934

*Seiji Ozawa* * 1935

*Roger Soyer* * 1939

*Julia Varady* * 1941


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*2 Sept*

*Rosetta Pampanini * * 1896- This Italian soprano studied with none other than Lorenzo Molajoli and his wife, Emma. She was a favorite of both Toscanini and Mascagni's. She was the best Butterfly of her era. She later graduated to Forza Lenora and Aida.
Most of her career was at La Scala, but she made guest appearances in London, Berlin, Vienna, and Chicago. She also nurtured a very close relationship with the BA Teatro Colon. She also taught; her best known student was Amy Shuard.

http://www.cantabile-subito.de/Sopranos/Pampanini__Rosetta/pampanini__rosetta.html

*Wilhelm Strienz * * 1900- This German bass was very popular- and best known for his Sarastro recording. His political choices are not as admirable as his voice- he was closely associated with the Nazis.

*Set Svanholm* * 1904 - This Swedish tenor followed Melchior into the Wagnerian rep. His pairings with Flagstad and Traubel are in many ways still unmatched, today. He had began his career as a baritone. He was the leading Tristan of his generation. He maintained close relationships with all the major houses. His Siegfried was also exemplary.


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday to *René Pape* born 4th September 1964 in Dresden.

Has been a member of the Berlin State Opera since 1988 but considers the New York Metropolitan Opera as his operatic home from home.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

thanks for the weekend update, Annie!


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*5 Aug*

*Johann Christian Bach* * 1735- the youngest of JSB's many son's, he gave us a lot of operas and incidental music; Temistocle and "Amadis de Gaule" are the only that remain (albeit remotely) in today's rep.

*Giacomo Meyerbeer* * 1791- what do say? His operas are Wagnerian, in the sense that they can be hard work- but boy are they worth it...

www.meyerbeeer.com

*Meta Seinemeyer * * 1895-this Germany lyric/spinto sadly passed away (leukemia) at the Spring stage of her career, aged only 33. The voice was glowing, engaging and beautiful. She excelled in Wagner and Verdi roles (MET, Vienna , Buenos Aires, Berlin, London) Critics are certain that she surely would have become known as one of the finest and most popular singers of her generation.

www.seinemeyer.com

*Karita Mattila * * 1960- This magnetic (and athletic!) Finnish performer won the Cardiff Singer of the World Competition, to become an acclaimed Salzburg Mozartean, and has since developed to be the leading Salome and Leonore (Fiedelio) of her generation. Her Puccini renditions (Manon Lescaut and Tosca) have also been admired by many. Her other major roles have been Arabella, Elisabetta, Jenufa, Eva Tatyana, and Lisa.

http://www.intermusica.co.uk/mattila


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*6 Sept*

*John Charles Thomas * * 1891- This lyric and rich voiced baritone had a tremendous career. He had somewhat of a pop-star following, as he did quite a bit of cross-over. He was also quite athletic.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Charles_Thomas

*Omar Ebrahim * * 1956- this baritone has made a name for himself, by specializing in contemporary rep.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Omar_Ebrahim

*Cynthia Haymon* * 1958- this sweet voiced soprano came to the operatic world's attention in Simon Rattle's Porgy and Bess Glyndebourne production. She soon graduated to be a fine Puccini heroine singer. She is married to tenor Barrington Coleman.

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/cynthia-haymon-q28835/biography


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday to *Angela Gheorghiu* born 7th September 1965

Has a reputation for being 'difficult' but she was a fabulous Tosca in the recent ROH production.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Sorry folks; I'm really busy today- here is your abridged Birthday Roll call for

*7 Sept*

*Joan Cross* - * 1900

*Giuseppe Giacomini * * 1940

*Eirian James * * 1952

*Uwe Heilmann * * 1960

*Angela Gheorghiu* * 1965


----------



## BalloinMaschera

sorry folks; pressed for time, again... here is today's abridged Birthday Roll Call

*8 Sept*

*Antonín Dvořák * * 1841

*Christoph von Dohnányi * * 1929

*Eric Salzman * * 1933

*Peter Maxwell Davies * * 1934

*Veronika Kincses* * 1948


----------



## sospiro

BalloinMaschera said:


> sorry folks; pressed for time, again... here is today's abridged Birthday Roll Call


Please don't worry if you're late. This is such a lovely thing which you do & a great tribute to our favourite stars.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

sospiro said:


> Please don't worry if you're late. This is such a lovely thing which you do & a great tribute to our favourite stars.


 @ Annie


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*Aug 9*

*Vilém Zítek* * 1890- probably the best Czech bass of his generation. Sadly he died quite young. He excelled in the standard Czech and Russian , and Mozart rep , but also essayed Philip in Verdi's Don Carlo and Massenet's Don Quichotte.

http://arts.jrank.org/pages/9189/Vilém-Zítek.html

*Miriam Licette * * 1892- Thomas Beecham's favorite soprano, she sang mostly in the UK. Her voice was rich, beautiful poised, and considerably flexible. Many consider her to be the best Marguerite (Gounod) of her generation.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miriam_Licette

*Sona Cervená* * 1925 - this Czech mezzo had a very successful career, particularly in Germany and San Francisco. As a Wagnerian, she also sang at Bayreuth. She had an enourmous rep. Audiophiles will know her best as Carmen (a German-language recording).

*William Dooley* * 1932- This versatile bass-baritone had a strong association with the DO Berlin. He later also sang at the MET. While he did essay Posa, his vast rep was for the most part non-Italian, particularly Strauss & Wagner.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Dooley

*Ute Vinzing * * 1936- a Wagnerian dramatic soprano par excellence, who studied with none-other than Marta Moedl. She was also a popular Elektra.

*Richard Divall* * 1945 - a stalwart meastro of the Australian opera scene.

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Divall-Richard.htm

*Adam Fischer * * 1949- Not to be confused with his younger brother Iván, AF has his own successful career and has conducted at the MET, Vienna, and Covent Garden, and of course the Hungarian State Opera - where until last year he was Music Director.


----------



## mamascarlatti

BalloinMaschera said:


> *Adam Fischer * * 1949- Not to be confused with his younger brother Iván, AF has his own successful career and has conducted at the MET, Vienna, and Covent Garden, and of course the Hungarian State Opera - where until last year he was Music Director.


I did. That's cleared that one up, thanks Ballo.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

apologies, I've been super busy at work... here is yesterday's roll-call:

*12 Sept*

*Dmitry Shostakovich* * 1906

*Tatiana Troyanos* * 1938

*John Mauceri * * 1945

*Luis Lima* * 1948


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*13 Sept*

*Arnold Schoenberg * * 1874

*Nicolai Ghiaurov * * 1929

*Tamara Milashkina* * 1934

*Werner Hollweg* * 1936

*Arleen Augér* * 1939


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*14 Sept*

*José Mojica* * 1896- this fascinating tenor was discovered by Caruso, and sang with the likes of Mary Garden, Galli-Curci, and Lili Pons. He became a monk (!), following the death of his mother.

*Toni Krämer * * 1935 - He began as a baritone, and soon after became a tenor. His early career roles in Stuttgart were mostly in the Italian canon, but he soon found his calling as a dramatic and Wagnerian tenor: Parsifal, Lohengrin, Florestan, Max, Siegfried, Sotlzing, Froh. He was a regular in Bayreuth from 1979-86, where he was mostly cast in secondary roles.

*Raúl Giménez* * 1950- this Italian tenor is one of the pre-emininent tenorino's of his generation, very much in the Rossinian vein.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raúl_Giménez


----------



## BalloinMaschera

sorry folks- having a busy day; here is your abridged version of the birthday roll call, for today...

*15 Sept*

*Bruno Walter * * 1876

*Paul Schöffler* * 1897

*Pia Tassinari * * 1884

*Hilde Gueden* * 1917

*Erika Köth* * 1927

*Jessye Norman* * 1945


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*16 Sept*

*Hertha Glaz* * 1908- This Austrian-born was a stalwart mezzo at the MET in the 40-50's. She defected to the US, when Hitler invaded.

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/10/arts/music/10glaz.html

*Krisztina Laki* * 1944- This high soprano sang had a wide rep and sang at most of the important houses. Her roles included Sussanna, Blonde, Aminta, Gilda, Oscar, Marcelline, Adele, Zerlina and Pamina. She should also be remembered as a superlative concert/sacred music soloist.

http://www.krisztinalaki.com/

*David & Christopher Alden* * 1949- these identical twins both have had successful (although not without controvesy) careers as operatic directors.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2006/may/26/classicalmusicandopera1


----------



## amfortas

BalloinMaschera said:


> *David & Christopher Alden* * 1949- these identical twins both have had successful (although not without controvesy) careers as operatic directors.


Yes, but which one has the birthday today?


----------



## Almaviva

amfortas said:


> Yes, but which one has the birthday today?


 It's not impossible, if one was born at 11:59 PM and the other one at 12:01 AM.


----------



## Almaviva

*Guess who is 40 today?*

Cue # 1

She is a wonderful lady who came from a humble background and with hard work and commitment made it to the top of the operatic world.

Cue # 2

Her voice is extremely beautiful - oh wow, such a gift!

Cue # 3

Her personality is spectacular. She is simple, playful, and her peers say she's a pleasure to work with.

Cue # 4

She has an adoring husband and her son is a handsome little boy.

Cue # 5

She sets the public on fire every time she is on stage. Productions with her are always special for one reason or another.

Cue # 6

She is beautiful, inside and out.

----

Scroll down for the obvious answer...

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

--

You guessed right.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, ANNA NETREBKO LA BELLISSIMA!:clap::cheers::trp::kiss:

From one of your most appreciative and thankful fans.:tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday Anna Netrebko: La Bellissima

And a mention for her other assets: professionalism and hard work

Have a good one Anna


----------



## Meaghan

I guessed before opening the thread, just by looking at who created it.


----------



## Almaviva

Meaghan said:


> I guessed before opening the thread, just by looking at who created it.


 I'm proud to be recognized as Anna's biggest fan in TC.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

She's so hot. No need speaking about her husband...She's in love with me....LOL

Martin


----------



## Kopachris

I guessed by cue #2. Anna, if you're reading this, Happy Birthday!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Martin, you are far too old to handle Anna (as is Alma). She needs someone young and good-looking, like myself. (Just look at my avatar... a veritable Greco-Roman Adonis.)


----------



## graaf

Cue #1 was enough!
Nice idea to make the thread, and also hb to Anna


----------



## Couchie

In a strange coincidence, this is also 1687th anniversary of the day Constantine the Great decisively defeated Licinius in the Battle of Chrysopolis, establishing Constantine's sole control over the Roman Empire, and ending the Tetrarchy.

Happy Birthday Anna, and congratulations Constantine!


----------



## amfortas

Couchie said:


> In a strange coincidence, this is also 1687th anniversary of the day Constantine the Great decisively defeated Licinius in the Battle of Chrysopolis, establishing Constantine's sole control over the Roman Empire, and ending the Tetrarchy.
> 
> Happy Birthday Anna, and congratulations Constantine!


Coincidence? I don't think so!


----------



## Almaviva

amfortas said:


> Coincidence? I don't think so!


 So is Anna the reincarnation of Constantine the Great and her rise to fame is the first step before world dominance?
I'd like to live in a world dominated by Anna!


----------



## Almaviva

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Martin, you are far too old to handle Anna (as is Alma).


With age comes experience, and lots of knowledge on how to handle a woman.
Besides, she's 40. She doesn't need a young buck, but rather, a masterful veteran man!


----------



## graaf

Almaviva said:


> So is Anna the reincarnation of Constantine the Great and her rise to fame is the first step before world dominance?
> I'd like to live in a world dominated by Anna!


I'd like to _be_ dominated by Anna!


----------



## Almaviva

graaf said:


> I'd like to _be_ dominated by Anna!


 That too. But she said she'll only do it to Almaviva, her most faithful fan.


----------



## Couchie

I should really watch one of her shows, eh? I assume La Traviata is the place to start?


----------



## TresPicos

I'm not really an opera fan, but even I can't deny that Ms Netrebko is someone out of the ordinary. :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

TresPicos said:


> I'm not really an opera fan, but even I can't deny that Ms Netrebko is someone out of the ordinary. :tiphat:


You mean...she's hot! LOL (don't need to like opera for that...n'est-ce pas?)

Marrtin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Martin, you are far too old to handle Anna (as is Alma). She needs someone young and good-looking, like myself. (Just look at my avatar... a veritable Greco-Roman Adonis.)


You Avatar is!!!! Indeed! Are you like that? There is something you have on your upper nose...mmm...Did you have a nose job? LOL

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Martin said:


> I could be her sugar daddy...I won't tell her I'm not rich...If you have seen Lulu...do you remember Schigolch? I think he was her lover for a while...and Dr. Schön wasn't that young either...
> 
> I am young ...in my heart,...and I don't need the blue pill yet...LOL


----------



## rgz

Couchie said:


> I should really watch one of her shows, eh? I assume La Traviata is the place to start?


That generally gets good reviews (although there are some dissenters). Another fine choice would be l'Elisir d'Amore.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Couchie said:


> I should really watch one of her shows, eh? I assume La Traviata is the place to start?


Actually I prefer her in this:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

With age comes experience, and lots of knowledge on how to handle a woman.Besides, she's 40. She doesn't need a young buck, but rather, a masterful veteran man!

A "masterful veteran" with a good supply of Viagra.:devil:

By the way... I'm not quite a "young buck"... although I clearly don't qualify for "veteran" or AARP status either.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I could be her sugar daddy...

I don't know if you could qualify as "Sugar Daddy" when you consider she's certainly worth more than the three of us combined. Of course I have no shame. I could live with Anna as Sugar Mamma and enjoy every moment of it.

At least until the wife got home.:lol:


----------



## Almaviva

Oh well it's all wishful thinking anyway. She seems pretty happy with hubby. For a change, I don't want to engage in this kind of banter / fantasy here (which of course it's all tongue-in-cheek) - it's just a thread that intends to respectfully wish this great lady a happy birthday.


----------



## Sid James

Ms Netrebko shares her birthday (exactly) with cyclist Lance Armstrong, many times winner of the _Tour de France_. I wish a happy birthday and many more to come for both of these high achievers in their respective fields...


----------



## MAnna

*Hello*

Hi all,

Just joined this site. I am an avid opera fan but do not have a musical background. Anyway, I saw Anna perform in San Francisco and scored an autograph after the performance (which hopefully shows up in the Avatar). Anna also happens to have the same birthday as my sister.

Cheers to you all,

Steve


----------



## mamascarlatti

MAnna said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just joined this site. I am an avid opera fan but do not have a musical background. Anyway, I saw Anna perform in San Francisco and scored an autograph after the performance (which hopefully shows up in the Avatar). Anna also happens to have the same birthday as my sister.
> 
> Cheers to you all,
> 
> Steve


Welcome, Steve


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Happy Belated Birthday Anna Netrebko !

@ Almaviva- a few months ago, a Moderator kindly created a The "Happy Birthday Opera Artist" thread 
as the result of the merger of similar Happy Birthday threads to celebrate opera artists, as a housekeeping move to decrease the number of threads on the front page.

Perhaps you could move this thread there? It would certainly make a nice addition.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Please note that I do not own this thread- everyone is welcome to contribute- I am sure that I miss some singer's dates, from time to time- especially weekend contributions are welcome, as I do not turn on my various pc, laptops etc on the weekends 

*19 Sept*

*Blanche Thebom* * 1918- This powerhouse mezzo had a close relationship with the MET. Among her many roles, her Brangäne, in particular is of note. She later became an opera administrator. She was equally well known for her long hair.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/comment/obituaries/article7085884.ece

*Bonaventura Bottone * * 1950- a versatile tenor, known for his extension and comedic timing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonaventura_Bottone
http://www.bonaventurabottone.com/

*Jeffrey Gall * * 1950- one of the most sought-after counter tenors of the last 2 decades.

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Gall-Jeffrey.htm


----------



## sospiro

BalloinMaschera said:


> Please note that I do not own this thread- everyone is welcome to contribute- I am sure that I miss some singer's dates, from time to time- especially weekend contributions are welcome, as I do not turn on my various pc, laptops etc on the weekends


I do try & post when I know them.

Of course I'm still trying to find out the birthday one of my favourites but don't want to contact his management again.


----------



## MAuer

Couchie said:


> I should really watch one of her shows, eh? I assume La Traviata is the place to start?


You may also want to check out the YouTube videos from her Vienna _Anna Bolena_. They are marvelous. (I'm hoping either this performance or her Met Bolena will be released on DVD.) There is also a YouTube clip from the "Summit of the Stars" concert series she's been giving with Erwin Schrott and Jonas Kaufmann, in which she sings Leonora's "D'Amor sull'ali rosee" from _Il __Trovatore_. Again, a fabulous performance.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

40 years!










Do I need to name her?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Almaviva said:


> Oh well it's all wishful thinking anyway. She seems pretty happy with hubby. For a change, I don't want to engage in this kind of banter / fantasy here (which of course it's all tongue-in-cheek) - it's just a thread that intends to respectfully wish this great lady a happy birthday.


"You become respectful when you cannot do anything else".

Martin, the philospher

LOL just in case


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*20 Sept*

*Ildebrando Pizzetti * * 1880- He gave us over 15 operas; "Assassinio nella Cattedrale" is probably his claim to operatic fame. He was one of the members of the elite "Generation of 1880".

http://www.parmaitaly.com/pizzettik.html

*Göran Gentele * *1920 - Bing's successor at the MET- he did not leave to see/hear the opening night of his first season; he was killed tragically in an accident, aged only 55. Earlier, he had been a film actor, before turning to operatic directing and administration.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Göran_Gentele you may notice that Wikipedia says his birthday is the 29th; this is incorrect


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Busy day again; here is your abridged Birthday Roll call for

*21 Sept*

*Gustav Holst * * 1874- he composed 8 operas!

*Vladimir Ruzdjak* * 1922

*Jill Gomez * * 1942

*Gail Gilmore * * 1950

*Alessandro Corbelli* * 1952

*Nina Rautio* * 1957

*Werner Krenn* * 1943 (also known as Mr. Helga Dernesch!)


----------



## MAuer

BalloinMaschera said:


> *Werner Krenn* * 1943 (also known as Mr. Helga Dernesch!)


A former Vienna Choirboy, Krenn had a lovely lyric tenor ideal for Mozart. He made at least a couple of recordings I'm aware of -- the title role in _La Clemenza di Tito _and Don Ottavio in _Don Giovanni_. It has always puzzled me that he never had a greater international career.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

sorry- strapped for time again...

*22 Sept*

*Herbert Janssen * * 1892

*Elisabeth Rethberg * * 1894 - what a voice!

*Nello Santi* * 1931

*Anna Tomowa-Sintow * * 1941- v Karajan's baby 

*John Tomlinson * * 1946- and still going strong!


----------



## BalloinMaschera

MAuer said:


> A former Vienna Choirboy, Krenn had a lovely lyric tenor ideal for Mozart. He made at least a couple of recordings I'm aware of -- the title role in _La Clemenza di Tito _and Don Ottavio in _Don Giovanni_. It has always puzzled me that he never had a greater international career.


yes, he had a lovely voice, and he also features in a _Lucio Silla _recording...however, he really found his comfort zone as an oratorio / concert tenor- genre in which his voice was recorded for posterity, the most...


----------



## BalloinMaschera

abridged version (again!)

*23 Sept*

*Nicola Moscona & Jarmila Novotná* * 1907

*Sándor Kónya * * 1923

*Spas Wenkoff * * 1928

*Kathryn Montgomery-Meissner & William Shimell * * 1952


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*26 Sept*

*George Gershwin* * 1898 - One of his two operas, P&G, is probably the most influential American Opera in the standard rep.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Gershwin
http://www.gershwin.com/

*Fritz Wunderlich* * 1930 - Probably one of *the* most beautiful voices that have ever graced our planet. Sadly he died quite young.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fritz_Wunderlich
http://www.andreas-praefcke.de/wunderlich/

*Dale Duesing * * 1947 - Originally a pianist, he developed into one of the most reliable American baritones of his generation. His voice has not been recorded often enough.

http://www.askonasholt.co.uk/artists/singers/baritone-bass-baritone/dale-duesing

*Deborah Polaski* * 1949- A powerhouse dramatic sop, especially of note in the Wagnerian canon. She has sung mosty in Europe.

http://deborahpolaski.com/

*Gary Lakes * * 1950- This tenor became a favorite MET dramatic in the late 80's & 90's (at first he was a baritone). He originally wanted to be a football player (American Football!). He studied with William Eddy. His big break came when he sang Siegmund to J Norman's Sieglinde in a concert performance led by Barenboim in Paris.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Lakes


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*27 Sept*

*Michael Geliot * * 1933

*Dame Josephine Barstow* * 1940

*Peter Dvorsky * * 1951

*Chris Merritt * * 1952

*Peter Sellars * * 1957


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*28 Sept*

*Charles Lamoureux* * 1834 - He was one of the most important Wagner ambassadors, beyond Bayreuth.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Lamoureux

*Václav Kašlík* * 1917 - He is one of the reasons that Prague still is one of the most colorful and comprehensive operatic cities in Europe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Václav_Kašlík

*Martin Bernheimer* * 1936- one of the most respected opera critics, to date.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Bernheimer

http://artsblog.ocregister.com/2006/09/28/a-chat-with-martin-bernheimer-on-his-70th-birthday/539/

*Hans Peter Blochwitz * * 1949- While primarly a Mozart tenor, this tenor has also excelled in concert and lieder renditions.

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Blochwitz-Hans-Peter.htm

*Janice Hall * * 1953 - This versatile American soprano has sung in Europe, for the most part.

http://www.neaudition.org/singers/hall.html


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*29 Sept*

*Enrico Bevignani* * 1841- one of operas most active and prolific maestros in the pre- WWI era.
His relationship with the ROH Covent Garden lasted 25 years. He was also the first conductor of Evgenii Onegin at the Bolshoi Moscow. He must have understood Russian, as letters to him from Tchaikovsky were in Russian.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enrico_Bevignani

*Leopoldo Mugnone* * 1858- A favorite conductor of Verdi's, he also led the world premier of Tosca and Cavalleria. He was also very popular in Buenos Aires.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leopoldo_Mugnone

*Franco Capuana* * 1894- another great Italian meastro- He is perhaps most remembered for his recordings of Aida and Fanciulla del West. He died on the podium, mid performance.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franco_Capuana

http://www.fondazionefrancocapuana.it/

*Josef Traxel * * 1916- this high tenor excelled in Mozart roles, and was popular in Salzburg.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Josef_Traxel

*Martin Turnovský* * 1928- A protege of George Szell's; beyond opera, he was also a gifted symphonic maestro.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Turnovský

*Richard Bonynge * * 1930- Mr Sutherland has not retired yet; his

*Lella Cuberli * * 1945- Until the mid 90's she was one of the world top belcantatrices.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lella_Cuberli


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*30 Sept*

*Jacques Aubert* * 1689- while he composed a number of operas, which were successful at the time, they are virtually unknown today. He was a virtuosic violonist, in his own right.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacques_Aubert

*Jerónimo Francisco de Lima* * 1741- Simlarly this Portuguese composer wrote 7 operas. Beyond Portugal, they are rarely performed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jerónimo_Francisco_de_Lima

*Patricia Neway * * 1919- she was most known for her Broadway soprano-but also sang quite extensively at the NYO. She also did some guest appearances in France. Her repertoire was quite daring, shying away from the standard rep.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patricia_Neway

*Giuseppe Campora * * 1923- A great Italian tenor. He was particularly well known for his Puccini characterizations/renditions. He sang opposites all the greats (Callas, Tebaldi, Sutherland et al ) of his day.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Giuseppe_Campora

*Andrew Shore ** 1952- He will be best known to audiophiles for his recordings with the Chandos label. His graduation to Wagnerian roles (at Bayreuth) has been successful. He is known for being an excellent actor. He cites Geraint Evans the singer who has influenced him the most.

http://www.ingpen.co.uk/artist_detail.php?aid=21


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*3 Oct*

*Ruggero Raimondi * * 1941- 70th! - this popular Bass-baritone has been recorded extensively. His fans have nick-named him "Il Grandissimo". He auditioned for FM Pradelli, aged only 15. He became well known to wider audiences when he was chosen for the title role in Joseph Losey's film version of Don Giovanni. He no longer performs in staged productions, but does sometimes participate in concert performances.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruggero_Raimondi

http://www.answers.com/topic/ruggero-raimondi-classical-musician


----------



## mamascarlatti

Happy birthday dear Ruggero, my favourite singer of all time.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*4 Oct*

*Göta Ljungberg* * 1898 - a terrific Swedish Wagnerian, the pre-cursor to Birgit Nilsson. She was also an outstanding Salome.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Göta_Ljungberg

http://www.cantabile-subito.de/Sopranos/Ljungberg__Gota/ljungberg__gota.html

*Margherita Grandi* * 1894- the real deal Italian sounding soprano. She was extremely popular in Italy, where most never realized that she was actually Australian. To many, she is still the best Lady Macbeth to date.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margherita_Grandi

http://www.smh.com.au/news/music/a-...ver-looked-back/2006/09/20/1158431782418.html

http://adb.anu.edu.au/biography/grandi-margherita-maggie-10341

*Gianni Poggi * * 1921-Italy's first-class, second-class post WWII spinto tenor. He was more effective in the theatre, and his voice was rarely well captured in the studio, where he sometimes tended to sing squarely.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gianni_Poggi

*Anna Reynolds * * 1931- This versatile mezzo sang everthing from Purcell to Wagner (Bayreuth). She was also a noted concert artist.

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Reynolds-Anna.htm

*Alain Lombard** 1940-together with Michel Plasson, this French maestro is one of French Opera style's most consistent and influential ambassadors.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Lombard

*John Aler * * 1949- this sweet toned tenor is particularly well known for his assumption of roles with a high tessitura. He has never sung at the Met. He also is well known for his concert appearances.

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Aler-John.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Aler

*Francisco Araiza* * 1950- One of the best Mozart and Rossini tenors of his generation. He later also ventured into the German and Wagnerian rep. The sound can be quite nasal, but he delivers with charisma and charm. He is particularly popular in German-speaking countries, where he still has a great following.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francisco_Araiza


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*5 Oct*

*Matteo Manguerra * * 1924- This French (Tunisian-born) baritone was one of the 70/80's most reliable Verdian baritones. He was particularly noted for the ability to infuse beautiful singing into malevolent characters- he often sang baddies! He sang 127performances at the MET.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matteo_Manuguerra

http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/obituary-matteo-manuguerra-1169694.html

*Arlene Saunders * * 1935- this American Spinto/Jugendlich Dramatisch soprano had a particularly close relationship with the Hamburg opera, where among her many roles was Elsa, opposite Domingo's first ever run of Lohengrin's. She sang the title role in Alberto Ginastera's ''Beatrix Cenci'' at the opening of the Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts in Washington. She also sang at all other major houses, including the MET, Covent Garden, Vienna and Buenos Aires.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arlene_Saunders


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*7 October*

*Vasile Moldoveanu * * 1935- This Romanian tenor, born in Kostanza, debuted at age 21; then quickly graced opera stages around the world with a solid and very exciting spinto voice. His international breakthrough as a voice to be reckoned with came 1972, as Edgardo in Hamburg. This performance prompted him to be invited to Munich, Berlin, Vienna, Chicago, London, Zurich, Monte Carlo, Rome, Dresden, and the MET. He sang the thankless role of Don Carlo, opposite Renata Scotto's Elisabetta, to immense acclaim. His repertoire of choice was the Italian fach: Turridu, the Duke, Alfredo, Rodolfo, Calaf, Cavaradossi, et al. His recorded aural posterity is scarce; two recital LPs were once available from Intercord, released in 1976 and 1978 respectively. We fortunately also have a terrific Cavalleria of his. DG has recently re-relased MET performances of his Gabriele (Simon Boccanegra) and Luigi (Il Tabarro). He's definitely another one of those singers, of which can pretty safely be said that today (keep in mind, he sang alongside Domingo, Pavarotti, and Carreras), he would be a superstar. Incidentally, Moldoveanu, is also the name of the tallest peak in Romania, amid the Făgăraş Mountains.

*Keith Lewis* * 1950- This Kiwi tenor is best known for his graceful and elegant Mozart assumptions. Not to be confused with Richard Lewis.

http://www.bach-cantatas.com/Bio/Lewis-Keith.htm


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*7 Oct*

*Bryan Drake* * 1925- This Kiwi baritone had a successful career in the UK, particularly Wales (primarily, Verdi). He was also a favorite of Benjamin Britten's. He later became Director of Opera at the Royal College of Music.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/obituaries/bryan-drake-729626.html


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*10 Oct*

*Leyla Gencer* * 1924- This phenomenal and legendary soprano from Turkey, was especially well known as a belcanto singer. Her artistry is often described as having the intensity and yearning of Callas, but with the beauty of tone of Caballe. Her Elisabetta (Roberto Devereux) and Anna Bolena were perhaps her most comprehensive and engaging assumptions, and to many both are still definitive. A nod should also be given to her Aida and Lucrezia Borgia interpretations. During an era when the likes of Maria Callas, Renata Tebaldi, Monserrat Caballé, Joan Sutherland and Beverly Sills made guest appearances in Milan and/or were successful on other stages, Gencer reigned supreme at the Milan alla Scala for 25 years. She was also Madame Lidoine in the premiere of Poulenc's Dialogues des Carmelites. She did not make a single studio recording, and most of her voice is preserved from un-official live recordings. It's pretty safe to say that, if she was around today, all other sopranos in her rep, would have to play second fiddle to her. When she passed away in May 2008, her ashes were scattered over the Bosphorus- as per her wishes. Michel Parouty from Opéra Magazine wrote of her like this: "She was the last diva of the 20th century, an embodiment of perfection."

http://www.belcantosociety.org/pages/gencer.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leyla_Gencer

http://www.leylagencer.org/en/


----------



## mamascarlatti

*10 Oct:*

I think we're missing an important birthday here:

Happy birthday Joe Green!


----------



## amfortas

mamascarlatti said:


> *10 Oct:*
> 
> I think we're missing an important birthday here:
> 
> Happy birthday Joe Green!


Absolutely! Great Hall-of-Fame lineman for the four-time champion Pittsburgh Steelers!

Oh yeah, and I think maybe it's Verdi's birthday, too.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Indeed- apologies folks... I just didn't really know what blurb to write for Verdi... I mean, where do you start?

Natalie's option of simply posting an image, works really well!


----------



## BalloinMaschera

in regard to Leyla Gencer's birthday...

here she is in Trovatore:






and as Anna Bolena:


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*11 Oct*

*Fritz Stiedry* * 1883- after leaving the politicking of Europe and Russia, this gifted maestro finally made it to the US, where he was popular at the Chicago Lyric and the Met.He was also a notable symphonic conductor. Rudolf Bing was a fan of his. He was also the conductor of the world premier of Kurt Weill's _Die Bürgschaft_.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fritz_Stiedry

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/fritz-stiedry-q54890

*Russel Oberlin ** 1928 - This American Counter-tenor was known for his Bach interpretations, as well as Handel renditions. He was also Oberon in the permiere of Benjamin Britten's Midsummer Night's Dream at the ROH in London.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russell_Oberlin

*David Rendall ** 1948 - This tenor has a very decent voice, but (for whatever reasons) has been notorious for polemic situations; he once "stabbed" a fellow performer, when a switchblade malfunctioned (I Pagliacci), and he sued the Royal Danish Opera for impeding his career following an accident on that stage.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Rendall_(tenor)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-law-suit-career-ending-stage-accident.html


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*12 Oct*

*Ralph Vaughan Williams* * 1872- while primarily remembered as a symphonic composer, he also left us 5 operas. His wonderful _Sea Symphony_ calls for 2 operatic soloists (sop & baritone)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ralph_Vaughan_Williams

*Gilda Dalla Rizza* * 1892- she was Puccini's protege'd soprano, who should be credited for introducing a number of major roles to the standard rep. Her voice must have been something else! A complete Fedora was recorded for posterity.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilda_dalla_Rizza

*Herbert Alsen * * 1906 - While he based himself in Vienna, this bass sang at all major houses, primarily in the German or Mozart rep. His forays into Wagnerian territory, were very highly acclaimed.

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/herbert-alsen-q9891/biography

*John Shaw * * 1924- This versatile Australian baritone made his artistic home at the ROH. He was a protege' of both Elsie Morison and Joan Hammond. Her was especially well known for his portrayals of villanous characters (Rance, Ford, Scarpia, Tonio). He also sang some Wagner roles.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Shaw_(baritone)

*Luciano Pavarotti * * 1935 - what to say? He's not my favorite tenor, but his deserved legacy and his stylish manner of singing cannot be denied.

*Bruce Brewer* * 1944- although this high tenor often sang/sings alongside famous names, his own never really became a house-hold name. He is also recognized as being a formidable recitalist.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*13 Oct*

*Boris Khaykin* * 1904- this Russian maestro was particularly noted for his ability to lead the darker/heavier Russian rep. His Khovanshchina and Eugene Onegin recordings are too many still definitive.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boris_Khaykin

*Enzo Dara* * 1938- this basswas primarily known for buffo roles, particuarly Bartolo (Rossini) & D Pasquale. He well be best known to audiophiles as Bartolo, opposite Berganza, Prey, Alva and Montarsolo- under C Abbado.

*Leona Mitchell * * 1949- once considered alongside Millo as the heir apparent to L Price & Martina Arroyo, Mitchell was a true spinto who was successful at all major American houses, particularly the MET. Especially her Bess, Liu and Elvira are of note.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leona_Mitchell

http://www.operanews.com/operanews/templates/content.aspx?id=2120

*Katherine Ciesinski* * 1950- this mezzo is known to have successfully carved herself niche in non-standard rep. Her Ariane (Ariane et Barbe-Bleue) was particularly memorable.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katherine_Ciesinski

*Gregory Yurisich* * 1951- While primarily a Verdian, this Australian-born baritone has a vast rep from Telramund to the 4 Hoffmann villains.

http://www.melbarecordings.com.au/artist/gregory-yurisich


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*14 Oct*

*José Serrano* * 1873- a great champion of Zarzuela operetta.

http://www.zarzuela.net/com/serrano.htm

*Ellen Faull* * 1918- this soprano had a very close relationship with teh NYCO. Her legacy however is most notable in her teaching- many of her students went on to have stellar careers. She was the first Abigail in Jack Beeson's opera, _Lizzie Borden_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellen_Faull

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ellen-Faull-Erich-Wolfgang-Korngold/dp/B00000G50F

*Peter Jonas* * 1946- This influential administrator/director was a protege of Solti's. He is most associated with his tenures at the ENO and Bavarian State Opera.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Jonas_(director)

*Alexander Zemlinsky * * 1871- He left us 8 operas, some of which were once very successful and popular. He was also Schoenberg's teacher. He was an excellent cellist and conductor in his own right. The brief love triangle between himself, the wealthy Alma Schindler and Gustav Mahler would have made for a good opera.

http://www.zemlinsky.at/en/


----------



## schigolch

This is a fragment from "La Dolorosa", the best zarzuela by Maestro Serrano, premiered at Teatro Apolo, in Valencia, the year 1930.






Alfredo Kraus - La roca fría del Calvario


----------



## sospiro

*Happy Birthday Dmitri Hvorostovsky born 16/10/1962*

One gorgeous hunk & a voice to match.

International recognition came when he won the Cardiff World Singer competition in 1989. Allegedly his KGB minders had all sorts of problems keeping him in check. 



Couple of interviews with translation


----------



## BalloinMaschera

thanks Annie for your contribution!  please all keep in mind that I do not own this thread, and that I do not use any of my various internet accessing devices over the weekends, so birthdays that fall on Sat/Sun this calendar year typically do not appear in my compilation ...

I am pretty busy today, so here is today's abridge version:

*17 Oct*

*Dinu Badescu* * 1904

*Arthur Miller* * 1915

*Rolando Panerai* * 1924

*John Pringle* * 1938

*Reiner Goldberg * * 1939

*Maurice Wright* * 1949


----------



## MAuer

In the '80s and early '90s, Reiner Goldberg was among my favorite Heldentenöre. During a 1984 visit to Germany, when I purchased his recital album on the Capriccio label, my mother just shook her head and asked me, "Why do you like all of these people who sing Wagner?" (This was also during the time when I worshipped the ground upon which Siegfried Jerusalem walked.) Although she loved opera, Mom wasn't terribly fond of Wagner, and this was probably her way of saying, "Where did I go wrong . . . ?"

Anyway, Goldberg's voice had more of a pure tenor quality to it, without any baritone shadings. Here is a video of him singing Lohengrin at the age of 63. Not too shabby!


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*18 Oct*

*Lotte Lenya * * 1898- of course particularly associated with K. Weill, some still regard her as the most alluring of singing actresses.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lotte_Lenya

*Otto Ackermann * * 1909- This conductor had quite an affinity for operetta (perhaps through his friendship with Lehar) and was also a favorite of the Legge/Schwarzkopf team, which resulted in some terrific recordings. He died quite young, only 50 years old.

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/otto-ackermann-p182433

*Alexander Young* * 1920- He is best known for his early music, Rossini, and of course Stravinsky characterizations.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/2000/mar/21/guardianobituaries3

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Young_(tenor)

*Camilla Williams* * 1922- she was a trailblazer for black singers. Her Bess is considered by many to be unmatched, still today.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camilla_Williams

*Barry McDaniel* * 1930- this American baritone was most comfortable in the German rep. He was particularly popular in Berlin and Munich. He also sang at Bayreuth and the MET.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barry_McDaniel

*Berit Lindholm * * 1934- this Swedish dramatic sang practically all the roles that call for a large steely voice. At the time she was lauded as successor to Nilsson.

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_features.php?id=7136

*Catarina Ligendza * * 1937- more lyric than Lindholm, she therefore also had the more beautiful voice. She did however later graduate to the great Wagnerian roles, which she sang at Bayreuth (15 runs). Her voice was perhaps more M. Price, than B Nilsson. Unfortunately she did not leave us many recordings.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catarina_Ligendza

*Margarita Castro Alberty* * 1947 - some thought she would be the new Tebaldi- and indeed she did have a successful global career, but it was short-lived. These days, she is head of the voice department at the University of Puerto Rico.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*19 Oct*

*Erna Berger * * 1900 - This coloratura was the German precursor to the likes of Erika Koeth and Rita Streich. She was an excellent Gilda, QotN, Rosina, Zerbinetta, and Sophie. Her recordings of Strauss waltzes are particularly memorable. Among her greatest fans was none other than Beniamino Gigli.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erna_Berger

*Frederick Sharp* * 1911- this baritone sang mostly in the UK and was a champion of 20th century opera and English artsong.

*Stephen Arlen* * 1913- as with most administrators, Arlen was also not without controversy. However, he undoubtedly left his mark on European opera.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Arlen

*Benita Valente * * 1934- this soprano is most known for her chamber vocals. She did sing opera (MET) , but realized that she excelled in and enjoyed the concert stage more. Particularly her Shepherd on the Rock (Schubert) is of note.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Benita_Valente


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Apologies,I was so busy yesterday... here is the roll call for

*20 Oct*

*Lauris Elms ** 1931- this mezzo was popular in the 60-70's at the ROH, but is perhaps most memorable as a formidable recitalist.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lauris_Elms

*Dunja Vejzovic ** 1943- This steely voiced mezzo / soprano was known for her Wagnerian roles. The voice had inconsistencies, but was delivered with conviction and considerable drama. She was popular in Bayreuth and was a darling of Karajan's. Her greatest roles were probably Kundry and Ortrud.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Essential-Dunja-Vejzovic/lm/R2W3OWQROVAFRZ 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunja_Vejzović

*Thomas Pasatieri ** 1945- This composer is best known for his film scores. To date, he has composed about 20 (!) operas. He is also well respected by opera administrators.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Pasatieri

http://www.presser.com/composers/info.cfm?Name=THOMASPASATIERI

*John Elwes ** 1946- this tenor is particularly well known for his very disciplined renditions. His voice is also very well suited for oratorio.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Elwes_(tenor)

*Wolfgang Brendel* * 1947- One of the pre-eminent baritones of his generation, he was considered by many to be the heir to the likes of Prey and Fischer-Dieskau. He has had particularly close relationships with Munich. MET and Vienna. One of my classmates in college was au-pair in his household for a year, and told me that he's a very kind and genuine man.

http://www.wolfgang-brendel.de/


----------



## BalloinMaschera

pressed for time, again, so here is today's abridged version- it was clearly a good day for future librettists...

*Michel Carré* *1822

*Pascual Emilio Arrieta* * 1823

*Giuseppe Giacosa ** 1847

*Joseph Canteloube* * 1879

*Georg Solti* * 1912

*Jarmil Burghauser* * 1921

*Malcolm Arnold ** 1921

*John Alexander ** 1923

*Virginia Zeani ** 1928

*Kenneth Collins ** 1935

*John Deathridge ** 1944


----------



## BalloinMaschera

I'm crazy busy again, so here's today's quick birthday roll call...

*24 Oct*

*Emmerich Kálmán **1882

*Tito Gobbi* * 1913

*Sena Jurinac ** 1921

*Luciano Berio* * 1925

*Cheryl Studer* * 1955


----------



## MAuer

Jurinac was well-known as an interpreter of Mozart's heroines, but also sang a variety of other roles ranging from Madama Butterfly to Leonore. She's left a respectable recorded legacy. Mozart's Contessa Almaviva was one of her best-known roles:


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Sorry folks, I'm pressed for time again, but there are some big names today, so please feel free to contribute any hommages 

*25 Oct*

*Johann Strauss II* * 1825

*Georges Bizet* * 1838

*Galina Vishnevskaya* * 1926

*Anita Välkki* * 1926

*Hana Janků* *1940

*Ortrun Wenkel ** 1942

*Giuliano Ciannella* * 1943


----------



## BalloinMaschera

MAuer said:


> Jurinac was well-known as an interpreter of Mozart's heroines, but also sang a variety of other roles ranging from Madama Butterfly to Leonore. She's left a respectable recorded legacy.


She was also a splendid Octavian. Her Leonore opposite Vickers with Klemperer in the pit at Covent Garden... to my ears remains one of the best Fidelios.

http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=7287


----------



## schigolch

I will indeed contribute to the hommage to Giuliano Ciannella, a good singer a little bit underrated, deceased a few years ago:


----------



## MAuer

BalloinMaschera said:


> She was also a splendid Octavian. Her Leonore opposite Vickers with Klemperer in the pit at Covent Garden... to my ears remains one of the best Fidelios.
> 
> http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=7287


This was the role in which I discovered her -- although on the Knappertsbusch recording with Jan Peerce. She is one of my very favorites in this role.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Sorry folks I have been so busy- here are today and yesterday's brief roll calls:

*26 Oct*

*Hendrik Waelput* * 1845

*Joseph Gregor* * 1888

*Tiana Lemnitz* * 1897

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/obituary-tiana-lemnitz-1393191.html

*27 Oct*

*Dominick Argento* * 1927

*Edda Moser * * 1938

*Charles Brett * * 1941

*Stuart Kale* * 1944


----------



## schigolch

I've always kind of like Argento's _The Aspern Papers_:


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*28 Oct*

*John Thomson * * 1805- This Scottish composer was the first Professor of Music at Edinburgh University. He composed a handful of operas, most are now in oblivion. The overture to Hermann is sometimes performed as a stand-alone concert piece.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Thomson_(composer)

*Ernst Rosmer aka Elsa Bernstein* * 1866- The librettist of Humperdink's Königskinder (she also wrote the originating drama). She wrote using the pen name Ernst Rosmer. Her relationship with the Third Reich was tenuous. Her father was close to Richard Wagner (his conducting assistant). The family converted to Christianity to little avail; Elsa and her sister Gabriela were deported to Terezin Ghetto. Garbriela did not survive and Elsa died in Hamburg 4 years after the liberation.

*Conrado del Campo* * 1878- He wrote a few operas and Zarzuelas- all are very rarely performed.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conrado_del_Campo

*Fritz Wolff* * 1894- a regular at Bayreuth- he was considered the best Loge of his era. His career came to a grinding halt when he lost his eye sight. He also sang at Berlin, Vienna, London, Paris, Prague, Budapest, Chicago and Cleveland Operas.

*Howard Hanson* * 1896 - The composer of _Merry Mount_, was commissioned by the Metropolitan Opera in New York City.

*Giovanni Voyer* * 1901- he was much admired as Pinkerton. He created Uberto in Margherita da Cortona (Recife).

*Claramae Turner* * 1920- one of the lead Met mezzos of the 40's and 50's. She was also known for her Musical Theatre renditions (particularly Rodgers and Hammerstein). She created Madame Flora in Menotti's _Medium_. Her teachers were Armando Angina, Nino Comel, Dick Mazollo, and Giacomo Spadoni.

*Kenneth Montgomery* * 1943- He is most present in concert halls, but occasionally also conducts opera.

http://www.kennethmontgomery.net/

*Alan Titus * * 1945- This suave baritone graduated from roles like Don Giovanni to become one the leading Dutchman and Ford's in the 70- 90's. He studied with Hans Heinz and notably also Aksel Schiotz.

*Ann Monoyios* * 1949- This pure voiced soprano is particularly known for her early music/baroque opera assumptions, as wll as original instrument Mozart productions.

http://www.annmonoyios.com/

*Warren Ellsworth* * 1951- he proved to be one of the best Wagnerian tenors of his generation. He had a particularly close relationship with UK houses.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/obituary-warren-ellsworth-1497724.html

*Alfredo Lattaro* * 1899- this tenor sang most of the Italian rep and was the teacher of Franco Bonisolli.

*Giuseppina Baldassare-Tedeschi* * 1881- This soprano studied with Brambilla Ponchielli and Anna Vestrishe. She specialized in Verismo roles (Iris, Adriana, Fedora, Butterfly and Wally) and later trained the likes of Stella Roman, Pia Tassinari, and Licia Albanese.

*Caroline Unger* * 1803- this mezzo was very popular among major composers of her day. Schubert, Bellini, Beethoven, Rossini, and Donizetti were all admirers of her voice. She created many roles: 
Isoletta in Staniera (Bellini)
Parisina in Parisina (Donizetti)
Antonina in Belisario (Donizetti)
Maria in Maria di Rudenz (Donizetti)
Marietta in Borgomastro di Saardam (Donizetti)
Asteria in Niobe (Pacini)
Ramiro D'Elva in Cavalieri di Valenza (Pacini)
Emilio in Furio Camillo (Pacini)
Alessio in Orfano della Selva (Coccia)
Regina Bianca in Due Illustri Rivali (Mercadante)

It was she who turned the deaf Beethoven around so he could "see" the applause at the end of the premiere of his 9th Symphony.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*31 Oct*

*Božena Ruk-Focič* * 1937- This Croation spinto soprano excelled in the Italian canon.At the height of her career she appeared at Milan and London Covent Garden. I believe (please correct me if it's not so; I'm not 100% certain) that she later also sang Wagnerian roles, notably Eva (under Suitner and Solti) and later Sieglinde opposite Jess Thomas and George London in Seattle.

*Walter Steffens* * 1934- This prolific composer has left us 5 operas so far. He's a bit of a crazy-professor type.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walter_Steffens_(composer)

www.walter-steffens.de

*August Everding* * 1928- Post war opera (especially in Germany) would have been very different had AE not left his mark through his very effective administration and vision. He was also a very vocal president of the Deutschen Bühnenvereins. He loved Wagner and R Strauss, especially. He had particularly strong ties to the Munich opera. In 1984 he was recruited by the MET to be GM, but he declined when it was clear he would not have as much artistic control as he would have wanted.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/August_Everding


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Sorry folks, I'm really busy today- but here is your amended birthday roll-call...

*1 Nov*

*Angelo Anelli* * 1761

*Alessandro Nini* * 1805

*Johan Wagenaar* * 1862

*Eugen Jochum* * 1902

*Bruno Bjelinski* * 1909

*Gillian Knight* * 1909

*Ernest Blanc* * 1923

*Victoria de Los Angeles* * 1923

*Giampietro Mastromei* * 1932

*William Mathias* * 1934


----------



## schigolch

The great Victoria, in one of her best roles:


----------



## BalloinMaschera

The great Victoria

that she was, indeed... I also really like many of her Lieder renditions.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*2 Nov*

*Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf* * 1739

*Auguste Charles Léonard François Vianesi * * 1837

*Giuseppe Lugo* * 1898

*Luchino Visconti * * 1906

*Sigurd Björling * * 1907

*Tefta Tashko-Koço* * 1910

*Vieri Tosatti * * 1920

*Faye Robinson* * 1943

*Patrice Chéreau* * 1944

*Giuseppe Sinopoli & Ruth Falcon * * 1946

*Marie McLaughlin* * 1954


----------



## BalloinMaschera

*3 Nov*

*Victor-Charles-Paul Dourlen * * 1780

*Vincenzo Bellini !!! * * 1801

*Louis Boieldieu* * 1780

*María-Luísa Nache* * 1924

*Ute Trekel-Burckhardt * * 1939


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the birthday of Vincenzo Bellini


----------



## ooopera

Happy birthday to *Bryn Terfel*!


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday Bryn!









Loved your birthday tweets.


----------



## GoneBaroque

December 4

1861 Birth of American soprano Lillian RUSSELL

1866 - Czech tenor Frantisek Pacal

1869 - German baritone Fritz Feinhals

1877 - American soprano Marcia van Dresser

1882 - German bass Otto Helgers

1888 - American mezzo-soprano Emma Zador

1907 - Ukranian tenor Solomon Khromchenko

1928 (1927?) – American tenor Richard Cassily

1937 - German bass Artur Korn

1938 - Australian Mezzo Soprano Yvonne (Fay) MINTON

1944 - Italian soprano Ileana Sinnone

1947 - English soprano Lillian WATSON


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday José Carreras born 05th December 1946. His battle against leukaemia inspired me & introduced me to opera.

A reminder of his younger (& chubbier  ) days


----------



## GoneBaroque

*December 5

1877 - Italian soprano Maria Farneti

1880 - Ukranian mezzo-soprano Elisabeth Petrenko

1898 - American soprano Grace MOORE

1924 - Canadian bass Jean-Pierre Hurteau

1936 - American soprano Jeannette SCOVOTTI

1946 - Spanish tenor Jose CARRERAS

1962 - Argentinian tenor Jose Cura 
*


----------



## MAuer

GoneBaroque -- thanks for picking up this thread. I hope our friend Ballo is okay. We've lost so many of our fathful members lately that I'm rather worried about her.


----------



## GoneBaroque

DECEMBER 6

1889 Birth of Italian tenor Angelo Minghetti - Pupil :- Ragnar Ulfung

1928 Birth of American soprano Marilyn Tyler

1938 Birth of Dutch soprano Wilma Driessen

1941 Birth of American conductor John NELSON


----------



## GoneBaroque

MAuer said:


> GoneBaroque -- thanks for picking up this thread. I hope our friend Ballo is okay. We've lost so many of our fathful members lately that I'm rather worried about her.


Ballo vanished so suddenly with no warning. I wonder if she is ill and if so that it is not serious. Hope we can get some information. In lieu of any word about her I felt someone should jump in an pick up the Birthday thread. I enjoyed seeing it and am sure others did as well. To be honest I was not sure of the members gender or where she lived.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 7

1894 Birth of Austrian soprano Maria Hussa

1906 Birth of German soprano Elisabeth HONGEN

1927 Birth of Welsh contralto Helen WATTS

1935 Birth of American bass Richard Cross

1936 Birth of Yugoslavian soprano Breda Kalef

1948 Birth of American baritone Frederick Burchinal

1950 Birth of American mezzo-soprano Kathleen KUHLMANN

Today also marks the death in 1962 of Soprano Kirsten Flagstad in Oslo, age 67
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 8

1846 First Performance of Hector Berlioz's opera La Damnation de Faust

1849 First Performance of Giuseppe Verdi's opera Luisa Miller

1895 - Spanish mezzo-soprano Conchita Supervia

1903 - German soprano Irene Eisinger

1918 - French baritone Gerard SOUZAY (Gerard Marcel Tisserand)

1934 - American tenor Edward Sooter

1947 - Russian tenor Yuri Marusin

*


----------



## amfortas

MAuer said:


> GoneBaroque -- thanks for picking up this thread. I hope our friend Ballo is okay. We've lost so many of our fathful members lately that I'm rather worried about her.


She did say that she was very busy lately, and had difficulty keeping up this thread and her _La Traviata_ reviews. Maybe she just found herself without enough time to participate here.

I hope it's no more than that.


----------



## GoneBaroque

DECEMBER 9

1610 Birth of Italian castrato Baldassare Ferri

1745 (19th?) Birth of Italian composer Giuseppe GIORDANI

1842 FP of Glinka's opera Russlan and Ludmilla

1847 Birth of English baritone George Grossmith

1850 Birth of American soprano Emma Abbott 

1869 Birth of Swedish soprano Anna Bartels

1887 Birth of French tenor Louis Cazette

1890 Birth of Czech tenor Emil Olsovsky

1891 Birth of German soprano Kathe Herwig

1895 Birth of Spanish Mezzo-Soprano Conchita SUPERVIA

1905 FP of R. Strauss one-act opera Salome

1906 Birth of Dutch soprano Greet Koeman

1908 Birth of American baritone / tenor Emery Darcy

1915 Birth of German soprano Elisabeth SCHWARZKOPF

1917 Birth of Croatian bass / baritone Tomislav Neralic

1927 Birth of Welsh mezzo-soprano Helen Watts

1933 Birth of French tenor Gilbert Py

1933 Birth of Italian tenor Luciano Saldari

1934 Birth of Bulgarian bass Anton Diakov

1938 Birth of American Mezzo-Soprano Tatiana TROYANOS

1953 Birth of Scottish counter-tenor Christopher Robson 

1958 Birth of English soprano Susan Bullock


I have a question to pose to the Forum members. Would there be interest in including the Town or City where the artist was born and/or the role of their debut or any role they created?


----------



## sospiro

GoneBaroque said:


> DECEMBER 9
> 
> I have a question to pose to the Forum members. Would there be interest in including the Town or City where the artist was born and/or the role of their debut or any role they created?


Yes please.  If it's not too much work.


----------



## MAuer

sospiro said:


> Yes please.  If it's not too much work.


I'll second that motion!


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 10

1888 Birth of Russian soprano Oda SLOBODSKAYA, in Vilnius

1895 FP of Rimsky-Korsakov's opera Christmas Eve in St. Petersburg

1896 FP of Modeste Mussorgsky's opera Boris Godunov Orchestrated and completed by Rimsky-Korsakov version, at the Great Hall of the St. Petersburg Conservatory.

1901 Birth of Scottish soprano Noel Eadie in Paisley. Debut as Woglinde in Ring (Wagner)

1909 Birth of Czech baritone Otakar Kraus in Prague. Debut as Amonasro in Aida (Verdi) 1935. Created Nick Shadow in Rake's Progress (Stravinsky) King Fisher in Midsummer Marriage (Tippett) Sheriff in Martin's Lie (Menotti) Tarquinius in Rape of Lucretia (Britten). Among his pupils were: Ian Comboy, Stafford Dean, Clifford Grant, Gwynne Howell, Michael Langdon, Robert Lloyd, Jonathan Summers, John Tomlinson.

1910 FP of Puccini's opera Girl of the Golden West, at the MET in NYC with Toscanini conducting and Caruso, Destinn and Amato.

1919 Birth of Italian baritone Sesto Bruscantini in Civitanova. Debut as Colline in La Boheme (Puccini) 8 Aug 1946.

1922 Birth of Bulgarian tenor Dimiter Uzunov in Stara Zagori, Bulgaria. Debut as Werther in Werther (Massenet) 1947

1928 Birth of Ameican mezzo-soprano Vera Little in Memphis. Debut as Preziosilla in Forza Del Destino (Verdi) 1950 Created Beroe in Bassarids (Henze) Begonia in Junge Lord (Henze)

938 Birth of English bass-baritone Michael Rippon in Coventry. Created Merlin in Lancelot (Hamilton) Blazes in Lighthouse (Maxwell Davies) Antipholus of Ephesus in Errors (Wilson-Dickson) Sang in premiere of Martyrdom of St Magnus (Maxwell Davies).

1952 Birth of American soprano Julianne BAIRD in Stateville NC Debut in Pastor Fido (Handel)

1952 Birth of French mezzo-soprano Martine Dupuy in Marseilles. Debut as Eurydice in Carneval de Venise (Campra)

1959 Debut at MET Opera of Christa Ludwig in Marriage of Figaro*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 11

1803 Birth of French composer Hector BERLIOZ in Cote-Saint-Andre. d-nr Grenoble

1892 Birth of Italian tenor Giacomo LAURI-VOLPI in Rome - Debut as Arturo in Puritani (Bellini) 2 Sept 1919

1906 Birth of Italian soprano Sara Scuderi Soprano Born 11 Dec 1906 Catania, Sicily. Debut as Desdemona in Otello (Verdi)

1926 Birth of Austrian soprano Leonie Rysanek in Vienna, Debut as Agathe in Freischutz (Weber) 1949

1929 Birth of Bulgarian tenor Peter Gougaloff in Welmgrad, Bulgaria. Debut as Turiddu in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni)

1929 Birth of mezzo-soprano Laime Andersone-Silare in Latvia.

1935 First Performance of Alban Berg's Lulu in Vienna

1939 Birth of Japanese soprano Atsuko Azuma in Osaka. Debut as Suzel in Amico Fritz (Mascagni) 1963

1941 Birth of English tenor Jeffrey Lawton in Oldham. Debut as Florestan in Fidelio (Beethoven) 1981

1944 Birth of American tenor Jon Garrison in Higgensville, Mo. Debut as Porter in Death in Venice (Britten) 19 Oct 1974 Created Adonis in Garden of Adonis (Weisgall) Edmund in Holy Blood and Crescent Moon (Copeland) Pedro in Ines de Castro (Macmillan)

1946 Birth of Scottish tenor Neil MACKIE.

1952 First Pay-TV presentation of an opera. At 31 theaters over 70,000 people saw Richard Tucker in Carmen.*


----------



## sospiro

Thanks GB. I really must do some birthday searching so the onus doesn't always fall on you.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 12

1857 Birth of American soprano Lillian NORDICA (Norton) in Farmington, ME

1881 Birth of German soprano Barbara Kemp in Cochem. - Debut as Priestess in Aida (Verdi) 1903

1900 Birth of English tenor Arthur Carron in Swindon.- Debut 1929 - Created Philip Nolan in Man Without a Country (Damrosch)

1902 First Performance of Rimsky-Korsakov s opera Kashchey the Immortal in Moscow

1906 Birth of German tenor Ludwig SUTHAUS.- Debut as Walther in Meistersingers (Wagner) 1928

1910 Birth of Algerian baritone Louis Noguera - Sang in premiere of Jorgen de Danemark (Challen).

1920 FirstPerformance of Wolfgang Korngold's opera Die tote Stadt both in Hamburg and Cologne

1921 Birth of German bass-baritone Toni Blankenheim in Cologne. Debut as Figaro in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) 1945 - Created Katos in Prometheus (Orff) Arden in Arden Must Die (Goehr) Juhani Puntii in Birthday (Aho) Ring Master in Smile at Foot of Ladder (Bibalo) - Sang in premiere of Erben und Sterben (Roth) Kommt Davon (Krenek) Prince von Homburg (Henze) Goldene Bock (Krenek) Zerrissene (Von Einem) Belagerungszustand (Keleman) Candide (Constant) Grune Kakadu (Mohaupt) Prometheus (Orff).

1948 Birth of Scottish baritone Donald MAXWELL in Perth Debut as Morton in Mary Queen of Scot (Musgrave)*

My apologies. I posted this last night but apparently it did not go through. I have no idea what happened. I guess the Gremlins were at work.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 13

1729 First Performance of G. F. Handel's opera Lotario

Birth of Italian baritone Mario Sammarco in Palermo - Debut as Valentin in Faust (Gounod) 1888 - Pupils :- Imre Pallo, Paul Schoeffler, Alexander Sved - Created Gerard in Andrea Chenier (Giordano) Carlo Worms in Germania (Franchetti) Juan Alvardo in Natoma (Herbert) Cascart in Zaza (Leoncavallo) Gaos in Vita Brettone (Mugnone)

1869 Birth of baritone Richard Breitenfeld in Riechenburg, Bohemia. Debut as Di Luna in Trovatore (Verdi) 1897

1898 Birth of Italian soprano Iva Pacetti in Prato. Died 19 Jan 1981, Debut as Aida in Aida (Verdi) 1920

1900 Birth of Polish baritone Andrei Ivanov in Zamoste, Poland.

1900 Birth of Romanian composer and conductor Jonel PERLEA in Ograda, Romania

1906 Birth of Polish mezzo-soprano Stepanka Stepanova Mezzo-Soprano in Bielsko, Poland

1940 Birth of Polish soprano Urszula Koszut in Pszczyna, Poland. Debut as Lucia in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti)

1946 Birth of Yugoslav mezzo-soprano Marjana LIPOVSEK in Ljubljana*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 14

1864 Birth of French soprano Clementine Duchene de Vere in Paris. Died 19 Jan 1954, Debut as Queen in Huguenots (Meyerbeer) 1881

1897 Birth of French tenor Georges Thill in Paris. Died 17 Oct 1894, Debut as Nicias in Thais (Massenet) 24 Feb 1924

1898 Birth of Swedish mezzo-soprano Irma Bjorck in Stockholm. Debut as Nancy in Martha (Flotow) 1925

1915 Birth of English conductor and founder of The NY Opera, Dame Ruth RAILTON. Died - 2001

1918 First Performance of Giacomo Puccini's trilogy Il Trittico of Il Tabarro , Suor Angelica , Gianni Schicchi at the MET in NYC

1922 Birth of German mezzo-soprano Gisela Litz in Hamburg. Debut 1952

1925 First Performance of Alban Berg's Wozzeck with Eric Kleiber conducting, in Berlin. After 137 rehearsals

1930 Birth of Italian soprano Rossana Carteri in Verona. Debut as Elsa in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1945

1941 Birth of American soprano Karen Armstrong in Horne MT. Debut as Elvira in Italiani in Algeri (Rossini) 1966

1949 Birth of English baritone John RAWNSLEY in Lancashire. Debut as Kilian in Freischutz (Weber) 1975*


----------



## GoneBaroque

If anyone missed the Birthday posting for the last few days (actually almost a week) Please accept my apology. I have been ill since last Wednesday with an infection in my sinus area and my intestines. Not fun. I am still taking an antibiotic and have only wanted to sleep. I am now doing better and making my comeback, so here you are.

*DECEMBER 20

1721 First Performance of G. F. Handel's opera Floridante

1823 First Performance of Schubert's opera Rosamunde in Vienna

1905 Birth of Czech baritone Vaclav Bednar in Ostrava. Died 12 Nov 1987, Debut 1928

1906 Birth of American soprano Thelma Votipka in Cleveland, Ohio. Died 24 Oct 1972, Debut as Countess in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart)

1907 Birth of American soprano Marion Talley in Nevada. Died 3 Jan 1983, Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 17 Feb 1926

1918 Birth of Austrian tenor Ernst Gruber in Vienna. Died 24 Aug 1979, Debut as Max in Freischutz (Weber)

1928 Birth of English bass Donald ADAMS. Died 8 Apr 1996

1928 Birth of Italian mezzo-soprano Bianca Berini in Trieste. Debut as Suzuki in Madama Butterfly (Puccini) 1963 Created Mother in Metamorfosi di Bonaventura (Malipiero).
*


----------



## MAuer

Oh, Rob, I hope you're feeling better. That really sounds like a nasty illness. (As a former co-worker put it, You feel like you're going to die, but you're afraid you won't.) Take good care of yourself and don't push things.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thank you, that perfectly describes the feeling you have. As someone once said, "Every day, in every way, I am getting better and better". I hope!


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 21

1830 Birth of Italian bass Gian Francesco Angelini. Created Padre Guardiano in Forza Del Destino (Verdi)

1880 Birth of German soprano Gertrude Forstel in Leipzig. Died 7 June 1950, Debut as Amina in Sonnambula (Bellini) 1900 - Created Nuri in Tiefland (D'Albert)

1882 Birth of Italian baritone Enrico Molinari in Venice. d- 15 Jun 1956, Debut 1907 Sang in premiere of Lodoletta (Mascagni)

1883 First Performance in America of Ponchielli's La Gioconda at the MET Opera in NYC

1897 Birth of German mezzo-soprano Paula Lindberg in Frankenthal. Died 17 April 2000, Debut as Erda in Ring (Wagner)

1900 Death of German tenor Heinrich Vogl . Born 15 Jan 1845 in Munich. Died 21 Dec 1900, Debut as Max in Freichutz (Weber) 1865 - Created Loge in Rheingold (Wagner) Siegmund in Walkure (Wagner) Baldur in Fremdling (Vogl) - Sang in premiere in Faule Hans (Ritter)

1912 Birth of Latvian soprano Mascia Predit Soprano

1919 Birth of Ernst Wiemann - Bass Born 21 Dec 1919 Stapelburg Died 17 May 1980 Debut 1938 Sang in premiere of Grune Kakadu (Mohaupt)

1924 Birth of Italian baritone Gian Giacomo Guelfi in Rome. Debut as Rigoletto in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1950 Teacher :- Titta Ruffo - Created 2nd Priest in Prigioniero (Dallapiccola) Herod in Figlia del Diavolo (Mortari) Stranger in Prosperina y el Extranjero (Castro) - Sang in premiere of Figlia di Jorio (Pizzetti) Mas'aniello (Napoli)

1925 Birth of singing coach Lucie Manen. Died 2 Feb 1991 - Pupils: James Bowman, David Galliver, Thomas Hemsley, Anne Pashley, Peter Pears, Laura Sarti.

1925 Birth of Canadian tenor Andre Turp in Montreal. Died 26 Feb 1991, Debut in Gianni Schicci (Puccini) 1945 - Created Lover in Andrea del Sarto (Lesur).

1928 Birth of Italian tenor Bruno Prevedi i n Mantua. Died 12 Jan 1988, Debut as Tonio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo)

1934 Birth of Sandor Solyom-Nagy Baritone Born 21 Dec 1934 Siklos Hungary Debut as Scarpia in Tosca (Puccini) 1966 - Sang in premiere of Ecco-homo (Szokolay

1936 Debut at the MET Opera in NYC, of Swedish soprano Kerstin Thorborg. 'Fricka' in Die Walkure

1940 Birth of Domenico Trimarchi Baritone Born 21 Dec 1940 Naples Debut as Belcore in Elisir D'Amore (Donizetti) 1964 - Teacher :- Gino Campese

1944 Birth of American conductor and pianist Michael Tilson THOMAS in Hollywood, CA

1946 Birth of American conductor and general director of the New York City Opera, Christopher KEENE in Berkeley, CA. died 8 OCT 1996

1953 Birth of American soprano Nadine Secunde in Independence, Ohio. Teacher :- Margaret Harshaw Created Prima Donna in Venus & Adonis (Henze)

1958 Birth of American tenor Thomas RANDLE in Los Angeles - Created Dionysus in Bakxai (Buller) Vladimir Davidov & Agathon in Syposion (Schat) Rimbaud in Man who strides the Wind (Volans) Judas in Last Supper (Birtwistle)

• 1984 Death of American soprano Judith Raskin. Born 21 June 1928, N Y. Debut as Baby Doe in Ballad of Baby Doe (Moore) 1956 - Created Bride in Labyrinth (Menotti) Sang in premiere of Deseret (Castle)

• 1993 Death of Russian tenor Ivan Kozlovsky . Born 24 Mar 1900 in Kiev. Died 21 Dec 1993, Debut as Faust in Faust(Gounod) 1918
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 23

1893 First Performance of Humperdinck's Hansel and Gretel fairy tale opera, at the Hoftheater in Weimar

1900 Birth of German baritone Karl SCHMIDT-WALTER in Gernersheim am Rhein. d-Kreuth, Oberbayerem, 14 JAN 1985. Debut 1921

1912 Birth of German bass Josef Greindl in Munich. Died 16 Apl 1993, Debut as Hunding in Walkure (Wagner) 1936 - Sang in premiere of Antigonae (Orff)

1920 Birth of American tenor Paul Franke in Boston. Debut as Youth in Amore dei Tre Re (Montemezzi) 1 Dec 1948

1946 Birth of Czech soprano Edita GRUBEROVA in Raca near Bratislava, Slovakia -Debut as Rosina in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) 1968

1961 Birth of English tenor Paul Nilon in West Yorkshire. Debut as Volano in Giasone (Cavalli)
*

It would appear that the 22 listing is lost somewhere in cyberspace.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*December 24

1824	Birth of German composer and writer Peter CORNELIUS. Died-1874

1835 Birth of Cosima WAGNER at Lake Como, daughter of Franz Liszt, married Hans Von Bulow and Richard Wagner. Died - Bayreuth, 1 APR 1930.

1871 First Performance of Aida to commemorate the opening of the Suez Canal after Verdi twice refused the commission, at the Khedival Theater in Cairo

1874 Birth of Polish bass Adamo Didur in Sanok, Poland. Died 7 Jan 1946, Debut as Mepistopheles in Faust (Gounod) 1894 Pupils included Marian Nowakowski, Created Ashby in Fanciulla del West (Puccini) Woodcutter in Konigskinder (Humperdinck) Win-Shee in Oracolo (Leoni) Talpa in Tabarro (Puccini) Simone in Gianni Schicci (Puccini)

1887 (1888?) Birth of Spanish soprano Lucrezia BORI in Valencia. Died 14 May 1960 Debut Micaela in Carmen (Bizet) 31 Oct 1908

1920 At the MET Opera in NYC, final performance of Enrico Caruso singing Eleazar in La Juive by Halevy. Metropolitan Opera House in NYC. Caruso died in Naples at the age of 48 on 2 AUG 1921

1923 Birth of Scottish bass-baritone David Kelly in Kilmarnock. Debut as Timur in Turandot (Puccini) 1955. Sang in premiere of Midsummer Night's Dream (Britten)

1927 Birth of American soprano Teresa STITCH-RANDALL in West Hartford CT. Debut as Gertrude Stein in Mother of us All (Thomson) Premiere 7 May 1947

1935 Death of composer Alban Berg, in Vienna, from an absessed tooth. Born - Vienna, 9 FEB 1885

1938 Birth of Russian tenor Denis Korolyov in Moscow. Debut as Lenski in Eugen Onegin (Tchaikovsky) 1964

1939 Birth of Swedish conductor Arnold OSTMAN, in Malmö

1942 Birth of Italian soprano Maria Chiara in Oderzo, Italy. Debut as Desdemona in Otello (Verdi) 1965

1943 Birth of Czech mezzo-soprano Libuse Marova in Susice. Debut as Azucena in Trovatore (Verdi) 1965

1951 First Performance of Gian Carlo Menotti's Amahl and the Night Visitors. Live Christmas Eve broadcast on the NBC-TV network by the NBC Television Opera Theater

1957 Birth of American baritone Richard Cowan in Euclid, Ohio. Debut as Angelotti in Tosca (Puccini)

1987 Death of Italian soprano Sara Scuderi . Born 11 Dec 1906 in Catania. Debut as Desdemona in Otello (Verdi) 1925

2000 Death of Danish bass-baritone Aage Haugland. Born 1 Feb 1944 in Copenhagen. Died 24 Dec 2000 Debut as Brewer in Comedy on Bridge (Martinu)

*


----------



## GoneBaroque

Rather short list today

*DECEMBER 25

1876 - Giuseppe De Luca-Italian baritone Created roles of Sharpless in Madama Butterfly at La Scala, Milan, 1904, and the title role in Gianni Schicchi Metropolitan Opera, 1918 both by Giacomo Puccini: Died August 26, 1950 in New York

1900 - Gladys Swarthout American mezzo-soprano born Deepwater Missouri, Debut La Gioconda - Died July 7th, 1969 in Florence, Italy

2005: Died - Birgit Nilsson (87) Swedish dramatic soprano Sweden issued a postage stamp showing her as Turandot, and also she received the Illis Quorum gold medal, the highest award that can be conferred upon an individual of Sweden. Born May 17th 1918
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 27
1850 Birth of Italian tenor Francesco TAMAGNO in Turin. Was Verdi's first Otello. Died 31 AUG 1905. Debut as Nearco in Poliuto (Donizetti) 1874 Created Otello in Otello (Verdi) Didier in Marian Delorme (Ponchelli) Azaele in Figliuol Prodigo (Ponchielli) Hellion in Messaline (De Lara) Fabio Fabiani in Mary Tudor (Gomes) Sang in premiere of Gualterio Swarten (Gnaga) I Medici (Leoncavallo)

1879 Birth of Martin Oscar Baritone in Vanesborg Sweden - Died 25 Apr 1921 - Debut as Silvio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) 1902 - Teacher: John Forsell - Pupil : Folke Cembraeus

1891 Birth of Holger Byrding Bass-Baritone Born 28 Dec 1891 Mariager Denmark Died 12 June 1980 Debut as Gremin in Eugen Onegin (Tchaikovsky) 1911 - Pupil : Erik Sjoberg

1893 Birth of Miguel Fleta Tenor in Albalata Spain Died 31 May 1938- Debut Paolo in Francesca da Rimini (Zandonai) 14 Nov 1919 - Created Calaf in Turandot (Puccini) Sang in premiere in Giuletta e Romeo (Zandonai) Flor de Nieve (Gaito)

1905 Birth of Sven Olof Sandberg Baritone Born 28 Dec 1905 Died 20 Sep 1974 Teacher :- Joseph Hislop Sang in premiere of Lips (Kreuder)

1905 First Performance of Lehar's operetta The Merry Widow in Vienna

1910 First Performance of Humperdinck's Konigskinder in NYC at the MET Opera with the composer present

1912 Birth of Georges Vaillant Bass in Algeria - Debut 1938 - Sang in premiere of Moise (Levy)

1913 Birth of Italian baritone Paolo SILVERI in Balogna. Debut as Schwarz in Meistersingers (Wagner) 1939

1929 Birth of Stojan Stoyanov Bulgarian Tenor in Sofia - Debut as Rudolfo in Boheme (Puccini) 1962

1930 Birth of Noelle Barker Scottish Soprano in Aberdeen - Teacher : Hans Hotter -Created Tekla in Under Western Eyes (Joubert) Sophia in Lord Bateman (Sharp / Foster) 1st Woman in Tale of 2 Cities (Benjamin)

1933 Birth of Louisella Ciaffi Ricagno Italian Mezzo-Soprano in Turin Sang in premiere of Al gran sole carico d'amore (Nono)

1937 Birth of Klaus Hirte German Baritone in Berlin Debut 1964

1937 Birth of Rita Orlandin Malaspina Italian Soprano in Bologna - Debut as Giovanna in Giovanna d'Arco (Verdi) 1963

1939 Debut of American Soprano Helen Traubel in Die Walkure at the MET Opera, in NYC

1940 Birth of Kurt Widmer Swiss Baritone in Canton St Gallen Switzerland

1963 Death of German composer Paul Hindemith in Frankfurt. Born in Hanau, 16 NOVEMBER 1895

1973 Death of Marie Powers American Mezzo-Soprano Born 1910 Mt Carmel Pa Among her Teachers were Paul Althouse and Ernestine Schumann-Heink - Created Mother in Consul (Menotti) Azelia in Troubled Island (Still)

1987 Death of Pablo Civil SpanishTenor Born 20 Nov 1899 Teia Near Barcelona - Debut as Duke in Rigoletto (Verdi) 9 Sep 1925 - Created Orfeo in Proserpina (Bianchi) Sang in premiere of Lucrezia (Respighi) Morte de Frine (Rocca) Canigo (Massana)

1969 Death of Chiarini Fino-Savio Italian Mezzo-Soprano Born 17 Jun 1878 in Turin - Debut as Lola in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 1899

1992 Death of Ina Souez Canadian Soprano Born 3 June 1908 Windsor Ontario*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 29

1728 First Performance of The Beggar's Opera by John Gay and Christopher Pepusch, at Lincoln's Inn Fields in London. Runs for 62 performances.

1781 First Performance of Mozart's Idomeneo at the Hoftheater in Munich

1782 Birth of French composer Daniel-Francois AUBER in Caen. d-Paris, 12 MAY 1871

1897 Birth of soprano Mary Lewis in Hot Springs, Arkansas. Died 31 Dec 1941 Debut as Marguerite in Faust (Gounod) 19 Oct 1923 Teacher Jean De Reszke - Created Mary in Hugh the Drover (Vaughan Williams)

1898 Birth of soprano Maria Muller in Theresienstadt. Died 13 Mar 1958 Debut as Elsa in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1919

1924 Birth of soprano Lois Marshall in Toronto. Debut as Queen of the Night in Zauberflote (Mozart)

1939 Birth of soprano Lorna Haywood in Birmingham. Debut in Katya Kabanova (Janacek) 1964

1940 Birth of bass Justino Diaz in San Juan, Puerto Rico. Debut as Ben in Telephone (Menotti) 1957 Teachers, Frederick Jagel, Ralph Errole - Created Antony in Antony & Cleopatra (Barber) Francesca Cenci in Beatrix Cenci (Ginestra)

1940 Death of bass Edward Lankow. Born 1883 Tarrytown-on-Hudson. Debut as Sarastro in Zauberflote (Mozart) 11 Oct 1906

1942 Death of bass Foster Richardson. Born 10 Jan 1890 in Nottingham. Debut 1915

1943 Birth of soprano Irma Urrila in Helsinki. Debut as Mimi in Boheme (Puccini) 1964 -- Created 1st Witch in Macbeth (Bibalo) Sang in premiere of Last Temptation (Kokkonen)

1947 Death of soprano Marthe Chenal. Born 24 Aug 1881 in Paris. Debut as Brunnhilde in Sigurd (Reyer) 1905 Sang in premiere of La Sorciere (Erlanger).

1952 Birth of bass Roderick Earle in Winchester. Debut as Spinelloccio in Gianni Schicci (Puccini) 1978 Teacher, Otakar Kraus Sang in premiere of Anna Karenina (Hamilton)

1957 Death of soprano Marcella Roeseler. Born 21 Jun 1890 in Berlin. Debut 1910 Sang in premiere of Die Heilige Berg (Sinding)

1960 Death of baritone Mack Harrell. Born 8 Oct 1909 in Celeste, Texas. Debut as Biterolf in Tannhauser (Wagner) 16 Dec 1939 Pupils, Alan Baker, William Blankenship, Thomas Stewart - Created Samson in Warrior (Rogers) Azrael in Dybbuk (Tamkin)

1962 Birth of soprano Rosa Mannion in Lancashire. Debut as Adina in Elisir D'Amore (Donizetti) 1984 - Created Anna Howe in Clarissa (Holloway)

1988 Death by suicide of Bulgarian American opera singer and coach Bantcho Bantchevsky. He leapt to his death from the balcony of New York's Metropolitan Opera House during a performance of Verdi's Macbeth.

1995 Death of tenor Ferruccio Tagliavini. Born 14 Aug 1913 in Reggio, Emilia. Debut as Rodolfo in Boheme (Puccini) 26 Oct 1938 - Sang in premiere of Campagne (Rossellini)

2001 Death of mezzo-soprano Frances Bible. Born 26 Jan 1919 in Sacketts Harbor, N Y. Debut as Shepherd in Tosca (Puccini) 1948 - Created Augusta Tabor in Ballad of Baby Doe (Moore) Elizabeth Proctor in Crucible (Ward) Mango Vendor / 2nd Servant in Troubled Island (Still) Frade in Dybbuk (Tamkin)*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 30

1844 First Performance of Flotow's opera Alessandro and Stradella in Hamburg

1879 Birth of German soprano Margarethe Siems in Breslau. Died 13 April 1952, Debut as Margherite in Huguenots (Meyerbeer) 1902 Teacher - Mattia Battistini, - Pupil : Sigrid Onegin - - Created Chrysothemis in Elektra (Strauss) Marshallin in Rosenkavalier (Strauss) Zerbinetta in Ariadne auf Naxos (Strauss).

1879 First Performance of Gilbert and Sullivans operetta The Pirates of Penzance. at 5th Avenue Theater in NYC. Their only operetta which was written and First Performed in USA

1894 Birth of Russian soprano Nina KOSHETZ in Kiev. Died 15 MAY 1965 - Debut as Donna Anna in Don Giovanni (Mozart) 9 Sep 1913 - Created Fata Morgana in Love of 3 Oranges (Prokofiev) Nastya in Kudeyar (Olenine) Son's beloved in Song of the Earth (Kankarovich)

1905 First Performance of Franz Lehar's The Merry Widow in Vienna at the Theater-An-Der-Wein

1919 Birth of British organist, conductor and teacher Sir David WILLCOCKS

1921 FP of Prokofiev's opera Love For Three Oranges Prokofiev conducting at the Chicago Opera House, Chicago

1934 Death of Danish tenor Peter Cornelius. Born 20 Jan 1865 in Jutland - Debut as Escamillo in Carmen (Bizet) 1892 - Created Jonathan in Saul og David (Nielsen)

1946 Birth of American baritone David Arnold in Atlanta, Georgia. Sang in premiere of Winter's Tale (Harbison) Full Monn in March (Harbison)

1950 ('52?) Birth of American soprano June Anderson in Boston. Debut as Queen of the Night in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1978

1954 Birth of Scottish soprano Janis Kelly in Glasgow. Debut as Yum Yum in Mikado (Sullivan) 1979 - Teacher Elisabeth Grummer - Created Kitty in Anna Karenina (Hamilton) Sang in premiere of Hell's Angels (Osborne)

1955 Death of German tenor Heinrich Bensing. Born 26 July 1911 in Metz. Debut 1938 - Created Telemachus in Odysseus (Reutter)

1958 Birth of English baritone Geoffrey Dolton in Shrewsbury. Debut as Guglielmo in Cosi fan Tutte (Mozart) 1983 Created Lazar in Family Affair (Grant).

1959 Birth of American conductor Antonio PAPPANO

967 Death of Welsh baritone Ronald Lewis. Born 1916 Pengam Glamorgan. Sang in premiere of Manana (Benjamin)

1978 Death of Italian tenor Gino Del Signore. Born 30 Apr 1906 in Rome. Debut 1930 Created Faoute in Nerone (Mascagni) Sang in premiere of Fiery Angel (Prokofiev)

1979 Death of American composer Richard Rodgers at age 77, in NYC. Born NYC, 28 JUN 1902
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*DECEMBER 31

1907 Birth of Lesley Chabay Tenor Born 31 Dec 1907 Beksesaba Hungary - Died 16 Mar 1989 Debut 1932 - Sang in premiere of Casanova in der Schweiz (Burkhard)

1908 Birth of Marko Rothmuller Baritone Born 31 Dec 1908 Zagreb - Died 20 Jan 1993 Debut as Ottokar in Freischutz (Weber) 1932 - Created Truchess von Waldburg in Mathis der Maler (Hindemith)

1927 Birth of Jutta Vulpius Soprano Born 31 Dec 1927 Erfurt - Debut as Queen of the Night in Zauberflote (Mozart) - Created Lydia Barbent in Noch Einen Loffel Gift Liebling (Matthus)

1931 Birth of Noel Mangin Bass-Baritone Born 31 Dec 1931 Wellington New Zealand - Died 4 Mar 1995 - Debut as Rodolfo in La Boheme (Puccini) Teachers:- Domenique Modesti, Joseph Hislop, Alexander Kipnis - Created Dr Turtlespit in Help Help the Globolinks (Menotti) King in Taverner (Maxwell-Davies) Black Will in Arden Must Die (Goehr) Brown in Knife (Jones)

1934 Paris Opera gives 2,000th performance of Gounod's Faust

1936 Birth of Czech Mezzo-Soprano Eva Randova in Kolin - Debut 1962

1941 Death of soprano Mary Lewis. Born 29 Jan 1897 in Hot Springs, Arkansas. Debut as Marguerite in Faust (Gounod) 19 Oct 1923 - Teacher Jean De Reszke - Created Mary in Hugh the Drover (Vaughan Williams)

1962 Death of soprano Bella Alten. Born 30 June 1877 in Zaxaczewo, Poland. Debut as Aennchen in Freischutz (Weber) 1897

1969 Death of Bass Salvatore Baccaloni Born 14 Apr 1900 Rome - Debut as Bartolo in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) Apr 1922 - Created Georgibus in Prezione Ridicole (Lattuada) Astolfi in Campiello (Wolf-Ferrari) - Sang in premiere of Fra Gherardo (Pizzetti) Madama di Challant (Guarino) Maddalena (Michetti) Farsa Amorosa (Zandonai) Vigna (Guerrini) Il Dibuk (Rocca)

1977 Death of soprano Maria Janowska. Born 20 Mar 1890 in Poznan, Poland. - Debut as Zofi in Halka (Moniuszko) 1913 - Teacher - Jean de Reszke - Created Angele in Tsar Has A Photograph Taken (Weill)

1981 Death of soprano Cesarini Valobra. Born 3 July 1907. - Debut in Boheme (Puccini) 1928 - Created Lisabetta in Cena delle Beffe (Giordano) Sang in premiere of Delitto e Castigo (Pedrollo) Maddalena (Michetti)*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 1

1583 Birth of Italian soprano Virginia Andreini in Milan. Died 1630, Created Arianna in Arianna (Monteverdi)

1666 First Performance of Benedetto Pallavicino's (1551-1601) first opera Demetrio at the Teatro San Moise in Venice

1870 Birth of Dutch bass-baritone Anton Van Rooy in Rotterdam. Died 29 Nov 1932 Debut as Wotan in Ring (Wagner) 1897

1871 Birth of Franch tenor Charles Dalmores in Nancy. Died 6 Dec 1939, Debut as Siegfried in Ring (Wagner) 1899 - Created Lancelot in Roi Arthus (Chausson) Sang in premiere Oracolo (Leoni).

1873 Birth of American recording executive and producer Frederick William GAISBERG. Died 1951

1892 Birth of Swedish bass Sven D'Ailly in Stockholm. Died 14 Aug 1969

1897 Death of French tenor Joseph Theodor Barbot. Born 12 April 1824 in Toulouse. Debut 1848. - Created Faust in Faust (Gounod)

1898 Birth of German soprano Marta FUCHS in Stuttgart. Died 22 SEP 1974 in Stuttgart. Sang in premiere of Der Gunstling (Wagner-Regeny)

1908 Gustav Mahler (1860-1911), chosen as new conductor of the Metropolitan Opera in NYC, conducting Tristan and Isolde

1911 Birth of Italian baritone Cesare Bardelli in Sanpierdarena, Genoa. Died 13 Dec 2000, Debut as Amonasro in Aida (Verdi)

1920 Birth of French soprano Suzanne Juyol in Paris. Debut as Margared in Roi D'Ys (Lalo)

1922 Birth of Ukrainian baritone Andrzej Hiolski in Lvov Lemberg. Died 26 Feb 2000, Debut 1941 - Sang in premiere of Devils of Loudon (Penderecki)

1926 Birth of German soprano Ingeborg Wenglor in Dresden. Debut as Marie in Waffenschmied (Lortzing ) 1948 - Sang in premiere of Der Arme Konrad (Forest)

1934 Birth of Italian soprano Liliana Poli in Florence. Debut as Micaela in Carmen (Bizet) 1959 - Created Woman in Tutto cio che accade (Bartolozzi) Sang in premiere of Persefone (Lupi)

1934 Birth of Dutch mezz-soprano Joyce Blackham in Rotherham. Debut as Olga in Eugen Onegin (Tchaikovsky) 1955 Teacher :- Joseph Hislop

1936 Birth of American conductor and Music Director of the Opera Orchestra of New York, Eve QUELER in NYC

1947 Birth of bass Laszlo Polgar in Somogyszentpal, Hungary. Debut as Ceprano in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1971

1955 Birth of American mezzo-soprano Carol Sparrow in North Carolina. Created Miranda in Tempest (Hoiby)

1965 Death of Italian baritone Vincenzo Guicciardi. Born 28 Oct 1889 in Modena. Died 1 Jan 1965 Created Robincan in Vole di Notte (Dallapiccola) Sang in premiere of La Notte di Zoraima (Montemezzi) Antonio e Cleopatra (Malipiero) Re Lear (Frazzi) Ivania (Pizzi)

1977 Death of American tenor Roland Hayes in Boston at 89. Born 3 Jun 1887 Chattanooga

1994 Death of tenor Stefan Islandi. Born 6 Oct 1907 in Iceland. Debut as Cavaradossi in Tosca (Puccini) 1933

1998 Death of American baritone Todd Duncan. Born 12 Feb 1903 in Danville Ky. Died 1 Jan 1998, Debut as Alfio in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 1934 - Created Porgy in Porgy and Bess (Gershwin) Rev Stephen Kumalo in Lost in the Stars (Weill)

1998 Death of bass-baritone Randolph Symonette. Born 23 Nov 1918 in the Bahamas*


----------



## MAuer

Fantastic as always, Rob.  Happy New Year!


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 2

1678 Opening of the Gaensemarkt Theater, Hamburg's first opera house.

1825 Opening of the Munich Opera House

1843 First Performance of Wagner's Flying Dutchman opera, in Dresden

1888 ('89?) Birth of Italian tenor Tito Schipa in Lecce. Died 16 Dec 1965, Debut as Alfredo in Traviata (Verdi) 1910 - Created Ruggero in Rondine (Puccini) Sang in premiere of Caminante (Sanchez De Fuentes)

1890 Death of French tenor Julian Gayarre. Born 9 Jan 1844 in Valle de Roncal - Created Enzo in Gioconda (Ponchielli) Marcello di Bruges in Duca D'Alba (Donizetti)

1894 Birth of Polish American conductor Arthur RODZINSKI

895 Birth of Czech mezzo-soprano Marie Hlouskova in Caslav. Died 29 June 1940, Debut Veruna in V Studni (Blodek)

1901 Birth of Swedish tenor Torsten Ralf in Malmo, Sweden. Died 27 April 1954 Debut as Cavaradossi 1924 - Created Apollo in Daphne (Strauss)

1904 Birth of American tenor James Melton in Moultrie, Ga. Died 24 April 1961, Debut as Pinkerton in Madama Butterfly 1938

1904 Birth of Finnish soprano Lea Piltti. Died February 1982, Debut as Lakme in Lakme (Delibes) 1926

1905 Birth of British composer Michael TIPPETT in London. - Died London, 9 JAN 1998

1907 Birth of Austrian tenor Todor Mazaroff in Vienna. Died 13 Sep 1975, Debut as Messenger in Prince Igor (Borodin) 1935

1912 Birth of Italian bass Antonio Cassinelli in Noceto, Parma. Died 29 June 1993, Debut as Landgraf in Tannhauser (Wagner) 1937 - Sang in premiere of Assassinio nella Cattedrale (Pizzetti) Madame Bovary (Pannain) Burlesca (Veretti) Misteri Gloriosi (Cattozzo)

1925 Birth of Russian mezzo-soprano Irina Arkhipova in Moscow

1930 Death of Austrian soprano Therese Malten. Born 21 June 1855 in Intersburg. - Debut as Pamina in Zauberflote in 1873

1947 Death of Swedish soprano Ellen Gulbranson. Born 4 Mar 1863 in Stockholm. Debut as Aida in Aida (Verdi) 1889

1950 Birth of Japanese tenor Taro Ichiara in the city of Sakata in Yamagata Prefecture, Japan - Teacher:- Luciano Pavarotti

1960 Death of mezzo-soprano Leila Megane. Born 1890, Died 2 Jan 1960, Teacher :- Jean de Reszke

1997 Death of Italian bass Federico Davia. Born 7 July 1933 in Genoa. Debut as Colline in Boheme (Puccini) 1959 Teachers:- Piero Magenta, Tristano Illersberg Sang in premiere of Al Gran sole carico d'amore (Nono) Orfeo A.D MCMXLVII (Ramous) Alfabeto A Sopresa (Mortari)
*


----------



## sospiro

As ever, thanks Rob for all the information


----------



## GoneBaroque

*January 3

1710 (4th?) Birth of Italian composer Giovanni PERGOLESI, in Jesi, near Ancona, Italy - Died 1736

1738 First Performance of Handel's opera Faramondo at King's Theater in London. Runs for eight performances

1806 Birth of German soprano Henrietta Sontag in Coblenz. Died 17 June 1854, Debut as Princess in Jean de Paris (Boieldieu) 1821 - Created Euryanthe in Euryanthe (Weber) Sang in premiere of La Tempesta (Halevy)

1843 First Performance of Donizetti's Don Pasquale, in Paris

1877 Birth of Dutch baritone Thomas Denijs in Hague. Died 14 Nov 1935, Debut as Papageno in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1901

1887 Birth of Manuel Salazar Tenor Born 3 Jan 1887 San Jose Costa Rica Died 6 Aug 1950 Debut as Edgardo in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti)

1892 Birth of English mezzo-soprano Gladys Parr in Bury. Died 4 Nov 1988, Debut 1915 Created Miss Baggott in Little Sweep (Britten) - Mrs Noah in Noye's Fludde (Britten) - Miss Pike in Albert Herring (Britten)

1905 Birth of English bass-baritone Manfred Huebner in London. Died 14 May 1978, Debut in Ballo in Maschera (Verdi) 1931

1909 Birth of Danish pianist and musical humorist Victor BORGE (Borghe Rosenbaum) in Copenhagen. Died Connecticut, 23 DEC 2000. Borge died at home in his sleep, would have been 92 on 3 JAN 2001

1925 American debut of German conductor and composer Wilhelm Furtwängler, conducting the New York Philharmonic at Carnegie Hall, in NYC

1926 Birth of American mezzo-soprano Nell Rankin in Montgomery, Alabama. Debut as Ortrud in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1949

1932 Birth of Scottish mezzo-soprano and singing coach Johanna Peters in Glasgow. Died 26 May 2000, Debut as Marcellina in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) - Created Miss Pross in Tale of Two Cities (Benjamin) Sempronia in Catiline Conspiracy (Hamilton) - Sang premiere of Midsummer Nights Dream (Britten) Elena and Eclipse (Halahan

1936 Birth of tenor Gerd Brenneis Tenor in Nienhagen, Germany. Debut 1960, Sang in premiere of Corinna (Fortner) Fiesta (Milhaud)

1943 Birth of British soprano Esther Hinds in Barbados. - Debut as 1st Lady in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1970 Created Basilissa in Egg (Menotti)

1944 Birth of English conductor David ATHERTON in Blackpool.

1965 Death of American tenor George Rasely. Born 1889 in St Louis. Created Blenner Hassett in Man Without a Country (Damrosch)

1967 Death of Scottish soprano Mary Garden. Born 20 Feb 1874 in Aberdeen. Debut as Louise in Louise (Charpentier) 10 April 1900 Pupils included Helen Jepson, Grace Moore, Beverly Sills - Created Natoma in Natoma (Herbert) - Melisande in Pelleas et Melisande (Debussy)

1969 Death of Australian baritone John Brownlee. Born 7 Jan 1900 in Geelong, Melbourne. Debut as Nilakantha in Lakme (Delibes) 1926 Teachers included, Emilio De Gogorza, Pupils included Ezio Flagello, Johanna Meier, Oscar Natzke - Created Guido II in Judgement of St Francis (Flagello)

1974 Death of Canadian tenor Raoul Jobin. Born 8 April 1906 in Quebec. Debut as Tybald in Romeo & Juliette (Gounod) - Created Luca in Island God (Menotti) Fabrice del Dongo in Chartreuse de Parme (Sauguet) Sang in premiere Guercoeur (Magnard)

1983 Death of American soprano Marion Talley. Born 20 Dec 1907 in Nevada. Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 17 Feb 1926

1985 Soprano Leontyne Price's final performance with the Metropolitan Opera in New York. As Aida. She joined the MET in 1961

1990 Death of German tenor Kurt Baum. Born 16 Mar 1900 in Cologne. Debut in Kreidekries (Zemlinsky) 1933

1994 Death of German tenor and singing coach Joseph Witt. Born 17 May 1901 in Munich. Debut 1920 Pupils :- Norman Bailey, Walter Berry - Created Robespierre in Danton's Tod (Von Einem) Sang in premiere Johanne Balk (Wagner-Regeny
*


----------



## sospiro

Thanks Rob

Happy Birthday _Don Pasquale_


----------



## GoneBaroque

While he was strictly an opera singer the Dutch Tenor Johannes Heesters who was born on December 5, 1903 passed away on December 24, 2011 at the age of 108. He was very popular in Germany during the time of the Second World War.

Here he sings with Renate Holm in Lippen schweigen from The Merry Widow by Lehar in a concert given August 12, 2009 when Heesters was 106 years young.






and from 1940


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 4

1843 First Performance of Gaetano Donizetti's opera Don Pasquale in Paris

1889 First Performance of Wagner's Das Reingold in NYC, at the MET Opera.

1909 Birth of American mezzo-soprano Anna Kaskas in Bridgeport, CT. Died 19 Mar 1998, Debut as Ulrica in Ballo in Maschera (Verdi)

1928 Birth of Hungarian bass Ioan Hvorov in Bucharest. Debut as Konchak in Prince Igor (Borodin) 1950

1931 Birth of American bass-baritone Edward Pierson in Chicago. Debut as Creon in Oedipus Rex (Stravinsky) 1966

1937 Birth of American soprano Grace BUMBRY in St. Louis. Debut as Amneris in Aida (Verdi) 1960 Teachers:- Pierre Bernac, Lotte Lehmann.

1938 Death of baritone Georgy Baklanov. Born 4 Jan 1881 in Riga, Latvia. Debut as Demon in Demon (Rubinstein) 1903 - Sang in premiere Mori di Valenza (Ponchielli) Miserly Knight (Rachmaninov) Francesca da Rimini (Rachmaninov)

1938 First Performance by Jussi Bjoerling in America, in NYC.

1941 Death of mezzo-soprano Tilly Koenen. Born 25 Dec 1873 in Java

1949 Birth of Scottish Margaret Marshall in Stirling. Debut as Euridice in Orfeo ed Euridice (Gluck) Teachers:- Hans Hotter, Edna Mitchell, Peters Pears

1949 Death of Swedish tenor Gustaf Rodin. Born 2 Dec 1898. Died 4 Jan 1949 Debut 1922 - Sang in premiere Peer Gynt (Egk)

1950 RCA announces it will produce LP's, 33 1/3 rpm long playing records, following in the 'revolutionary' spinsteps of Columbia Records in 1948

1954 Birth of German tenor Peter SEIFFERT in Düsseldorf. Sang in premiere of Ophelia (Keltenborn)

1963 Death of Italian baritone Giuseppe Danise. Born 11 Jan 1883 in Naples. Debut as Alfio in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 1906 Pupils included Mario Bertolino, Barry Morell, Regina Resnik, Maria Cleva.

1967 Death of American soprano Louise Lerch. Born 1895 Allentown, PA. Teacher :- Marcella Sembrich

1983 Death of bass Tugomir Franc. Born 8 Feb 1932 in Zagreb. Debut as Re in Aida (Verdi) 1960

1995 Death of Mexican conductor Eduardo Mata in airplane crash near Cuernavaca airport in Mexico. Born Mexico City, 5 SEP 1942

1996 Death of tenor Ramon Vinay. Born 31 Aug 1912 in Chile. Debut as Alfonso in Favorita (Donizetti) 16 Sep 1931*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 5

1649 First Performance of Francesco Cavalli's Opera l Giasone at Teatro Cassiano, in Venice

1677 First Performance of Lully's opera Isis in Paris

1690 First Performance of Alessandro Scarlatti's opera La Statira in Teatro Tordinona, Rome

1857 Birth of American bass David Bispham in Philadelphia. Died 2 Oct 1921, Debut as Duke in Basoche (Messager) Nov 1891 - Teacher of Nelson Eddy - Created Benedict in Much Ado About Nothing (Stanford) William in Harold (Cowen) Sang in premiere of Paoletta (Floridia).

1868 Birth of American baritone and coach Oscar Saenger in Brooklyn, N Y. Died 20 Apr 1926 - Teacher of Paul Althouse

1872 Birth of tenor Otakar Marak in Ostrihom, Hungary. Died 2 July 1939, Debut as Faust in Faust (Gounod) 1 Feb 1899 - Created Gennaro in Jewels of Madonna (Wolf-Ferrari)

1873 Birth of tenor Karl Jorn in Riga, Latvia. Died 19 Dec 1947, Debut as Lionel in Martha (Flotow) 1896

1875 Birth of English baritone and coach Alberto Garcia in London. Died 10 Aug 1946 - Teacher of Oscar Natzke

1875 Opening of the Paris Opera building

1884 First Performance of Gilbert and Sullivan's operetta Princess Ida in London

1891 Death of American soprano Emma Abbott. Born 9 Dec 1850 in Chicago. Debut as Marie in Figlia del Reggimento (Donizetti) 2 May 1876

1894 Birth of tenor Gaston Micheletti in Tavaco, Corsica. Died 20 May 1959, Debut as Faust in Faust (Gounod) 1922

1904 Birth of mezzo-soprano Marie Pixova in Prague. Debut as Puck in Oberon (Weber) 9 Oct 1929

1915 Birth of Uta Graf Soprano Born 5 Jan 1915 Dusseldorf Died 17 Feb 1995 Debut 1938

1915 Death of mezzo-soprano Jeanne Gerville-Reache. Born 26 Mar 1882, Orthez France. Debut as Orfeo in Orfeo ed Euridice (Gluck) 20 Dec 1849 - Created Genevieve in Pelleas et Melisande (Debussy) Katherine in Juif Polonaise (Erlanger)

1924 Birth of American soprano Doris Jung in Centralia, Illinois. Debut as Vitellia in Clemenza di Tito (Mozart) 1955

1932 Birth of tenor Franco Ghitti in Brescia. Debut 1959

1941 First Performance of Mark Blitzstein's opera No for an Answer in NYC

1949 Birth of soprano Wilhemenia Fernandez. Created Medea in Medea (Bryers / Wilson)

1954 Birth of mezzo-soprano Janine Roebuck in Barnsley. Debut as Manja in Countess Maritza (Kalman) 1984 Teachers included Regine Crespin

1967 Death of Austrian soprano Luise Helletsgruber Born 30 May 1901 in Vienna. Debut as Shepherd Boy in Tannhauser (Wagner) 1922 - Pupil Doris Jung

1974 Death of baritone Wolfgang Anheisser. Born 1 Dec 1929 in Koln. Debut as Nardo in Finta Giardinieri (Mozart) 1961 - Sang in premiere of De Temporum fine comoedia (Orff)

1984 Death of Spanish tenor Tino Folgar. Born 21 Jan 1892 in Barcelona. Debut as Almaviva in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) 1923*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 6

1755 First Performance of Karl Heinrich Graun's opera Montezuma. French libretto by Frederick the Great, in Berlin

1824 Birth of Italian baritone Gottardo Aldighieri in Lazise Lake Garda. Died 11 May 1906, Debut as Germont in Traviata 1858 - Created Barnaba in Gioconda (Ponchielli) - Raoul in Gabriella di Vergy (Donizetti)

1858 Birth of tenor Ben Davies in Pontardawe. Died 28 March 1943 - Debut in Bohemian Girl (Balfe) 1881 - Created Hubert in Canterbury Pilgrims(Stanford), Sang in premiere of Ivanhoe (Sullivan), Signa (Cowen)

1861 Birth of tenor Emilio De Marchi in Voghera. Died 20 Mar 1917, Debut as Alfredo in Traviata (Verdi) 1886 - Created Cavaradossi in Tosca (Puccini)

1862 Birth of American soprano Frances Saville in San Francisco. Died 8 Nov 1935, Debut as Juliette in Romeo et Juliette (Gounod) 7 Sep 1892

1871 Birth of soprano Regina Pacini in Lisbon. Died 18 Sep 1965, Debut as Amina in Sonnambula (Bellini) 1888

1875 Birth of Swedish baritone Thor Mandahl in Goteburg. Died 26 Feb 1959, Debut as Lothario in Mignon (Thomas)

1879 Birth of Austrian soprano Elise Elizza in Vienna. Died 3 Jun 1926, Debut as Margit in Lachenden Erben (Weinberger) 1892 Teacher of Lotte Lehmann.

1890 Birth of Italian bass Bruno Carmassi. Died May 1971

1891 Birth of tenor Stanislaw Grusczynski in Wilna. Died 3 Feb 1959, Debut as Radames in Aida (Verdi) 1916

1894 Birth of bass-baritone Andre Pernet in Rambersville. Died 23 June 1966, Debut as Vitellius in Herodaide (Massenet) - Created Maximilien in Maximilien (Milhaud), Shylock in Marchand de Venise (Hahn), Oedipe in Oedipe (Enescu) - Sang in premiere of Vercingetorix (Canteloube)

1903 Birth of Greek born American conductor Maurice ABRAVANEL in Saloniki. Died Salt Lake City, UT 22 SEP 1993

1903 Birth of soprano Mafalda Favero in Portomaggiore. Died 3 Sep 1981, Debut as Lola in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 1926 - Created Madelon in Prezione Ridicole (Lattuada) Gasparini in Campiello (Wolf-Ferrari) Sang in premiere of Dama Boba (Wolf-Ferrari)

1906 Death of Austrian soprano Marie Gabrielle Krauss. Born 24 Mar 1842 in Vienna. Debut as Mathilde in William Tell (Rossini) 1859 Teacher, Mathilde Marchesi Created Pauline in Polyceute (Gounod) Hermosa in Tribut de Zamor (Gounod) Catherine of Aragon in Henry VIII (Saint-Saens) Fosca in Fosca (Gomes) Jeanne in Jeanne d'Arc (Mermet) Dolores in Patrie (Paladilhe) Sang in premiere of Guido et Ginevra (Halevy)

1907 Birth of American baritone Frank Valentino in Denver. Died 14 June 1991, Debut as Alfonso in Favorita (Donizetti) 1929 - Pupil, James Morris - Created Riviere in Volo di Notte (Dallapiccola) Sang in premiere of Re Lear (Frazzi) Volo di Notte (Dallapiccola) Margherita di Cortona (Refice)

1913 Death of tenor Anton Schott. Born 24 Jun 1846 in Schloss Stanfeneck. - Debut as Max in Freischutz (Weber) May 1870 - Created Azim in Veiled Prophet of Khorassan (Stanford)

1927 Birth of baritone David Ohanesian in Bucharest. Debut as Tonio in Pagliacci (Leoncavalo) 1950

1932 Birth of tenor Andrej Kucharsky in Zilina. Debut as Lensky in Eugen Onegin (Tchaikovsky) 1956 - Teacher - Tito Schipa

1933 Birth of soprano Radmila Bakocevic in Gura, Yugoslavia. Debut as Mimi in Boheme (Puccini) 1955

1936 Birth of mezzo-soprano Brigitte Pfretzschner in Dresden. Debut as Marzellina in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) 1959 - Sang in premiere of Hexe von Passau (Gerster)

1938 Death of tenor Heinrich Botel. Born 6 Mar 1854 in Hamburg. Debut as Manrico in Trovatore (Verdi) 1883

1940 Birth of mezzo-soprano Shirley Love in Detroit. Debut as 2nd Lady in Zauberflote (Mozart) - Teacher Margaret Harshaw - Created Gertrude in Hamlet (Kagan).

1942 Death of soprano Emma Calve. Born 15 Aug 1858 in Decazeville, France. Debut as Marguerite in Faust (Gounod) 1882 - Created Suzel in L'Amico Fritz (Mascagni), Anita in Navarraise (Massenet), Fanny in Sappho (Massenet), Bianca in Aben Hamet (Dubois) - Sang in premiere of Le Carmelite (Hahn) Flora Mirabilis (Samara)

1963 Death of mezzo-soprano Lina Abarbanell. Born 3 Jan 1879 in Berlin - Sang in premiere of Bruder Straubinger (Eysler)

1970 Death of soprano Margaret Halstead. Born 1904 in Pittsfield. Died 6 Jan 1970, Teacher, Marcella Sembrich

1972 Death of tenor Ernst Kozub. Born 12 Jan 1924 in Duiborg. Debut as Chateauneuf in Zar und Zimmermann (Lortzing)

1977 Death of mezzo-soprano Gusta Hammer. Born 3 April 1896 in Brandenburg. Created Vanna Scomba in Favola del Figlio Cambieto (Malipiero)

1981 Death of tenor Thomas Heardon. Born 1937 in North Carolina. Debut 1964

2001 Death of baritone Victor Braun. Born 4 Aug 1935 in Windsor, Canada. Debut as Sciarrone in Tosca (Puccini) 1957 - Created Hamlet in Hamlet (Searle), Heracles in Omphale (Matthus)*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 7

1764 First Performance of Gluck's opera La Rencontre Imprevue in Vienna

1842 First Performance of Rossini's Stabat Mater, at the Salle Ventadour, Paris

1868 Birth of Russian mezzo-soprano Eugenia Zbruyeva in Moscow. Died 29 Oct 1936, - Debut as Vanya in Ivan Susannin (Glinka) Created Alkonost in Invisible City of Kitesh (Rimsky-Korsakov)

1874 Birth of American tenor Francis MacLennan in Bay City, Michigan. Died 17 July 1935, Debut as Beppe in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) Aug 1902 Teachers:- George Henschel - Sang in premiere of The Angelus (Naylor)

875 Birth of bass-baritone Friedrich Plaschke in Jaromer. Died 4 Feb 1952, Debut as Herald in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1900 - Created Altair in Aegyptische Helena (Strauss) Graf Waldner is Arabella (Strauss) Sir Morosus Blunt in Schweigdame Frau (Strauss) Kasel in Feuersnot (Strauss) Aecesius in Toten Augen (D'Albert) 1st Nazarene in Salome (Strauss) Mr Wu in Mister Wu (D'Albert) - Sang in premiere of Der Moloch (Von Schilling) Schirm und Gertraude (Graener) Penthesilea (Schoeck)

1886 Birth of German tenor Josef Kalenberg in Cologne. Died 5 Nov 1962, Debut as Cavaradossi in Tosca (Puccini) 1911 Sang in premiere of Die Bakchantinnen (Wellesz)

1888 Birth of Austrian soprano Melitta Heim in Vienna. Died Jan 1950, Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1909

1898 First Performance of Rimsky-Korsakov's opera Sadko in Moscow

1899 Birth of French composer Francis POULENC in Paris - Died Paris, 30 Jan 1963

1900 Birth of Australian baritone John Brownlee in Geelong, Melbourne. Died 3 Jan 1969, Debut as Nilakantha in Lakme (Delibes) 1926 - Teachers:- Ivor Boustead, Emilio De Gogorza, Dinh Gilly - Pupils :- Barbara Blanchard, Ezio Flagello, Johanna Meier, Oscar Natzka - Created Guido II in Judgement of St Francis (Flagello)

1900 Birth of German baritone Walter Grossmann in Dresden. Died 14 Sep 1973, Debut 1922 - Created Stranger in Peer Gynt (Egk) - Sang in premiere of Prinz von Homburg (Graener)

1908 Birth of English bass Frederick Dalberg in Newcastle. Died 9 May 1988, Debut as Hermit in Freischutz (Weber) - Created John Claggert in Billy Budd (Britten) - Sir Walter Raleigh in Gloriana (Britten) - Calkas in Troilus & Cressida (Walton) - Cousin Brandon in Long Christmas Dinner (Hindemith)

1912 Birth of German conductor Gunther WAND in Eberfeld. Died 14 FEB 2002

1921 Birth of tenor John Lanigan in Seddon, Victoria. - Debut as Fenton in Falstaff (Verdi) 1949 - Created Cardinal in Taverner (Maxwell Davies) - Mr Jones in Victory (Rodney Bennett) - Sang in premiere of We Come to the River (Henze) - Midsummer Marriage (Tippett)

1922 Birth of French flutist Jean-Pierre RAMPAL in Marseilles. d-Paris, 20 MAY 2000, heart attack

1923 Birth of Swiss soprano Colette Lorand in Zurich. Debut as Marguerite in Faust (Gounod) 1946 - Created Regan in Lear (Reimann) - Mary Stuart in Elisabeth Tudor (Fortner) - Prima Donna in Incidents at an Emergency Landing (Blacher)

1926 Birth of tenor Georg Paskuda in Ratibor. Debut 1951 - Sang in premiere of Belshazar (Kirchner) - Aucassin und Nicolette (Bialas)

1927 Birth of tenor Renato Sassola in Rosario, Argentina. - Debut as Rodolfo in Boheme (Puccini) 1951 - Sang in premiere of Bodas de Sangre (Castro).

1930 Birth of baritone Gunter Kobrich in Gefell.Sang in premiere of Heiratsantrag (Rottger)

1933 First Performance of Gruenberg's opera Emperor Jones based on play by Eugene O'Neill, at the Metropolitan Opera in NYC

1943 Birth of English conductor Richard ARMSTRONG in Leicester

1946 Death of bass Adamo Didur. Born 24 Dec 1874 in Sanok, Poland. Debut as Mepistopheles in Faust (Gounod) 1894 - Created Ashby in Fanciulla del West (Puccini) Woodcutter in Konigskinder (Humperdinck) Win-Shee in Oracolo (Leoni) Talpa in Tabarro (Puccini) Simone in Gianni Schicci (Puccini) - Sang in premiere of Canterbury Pilgrims (De Koven) Anima Allegra (Vittadini) La Figlia di Jorio (Franchetti)

1946 Death of Giuseppe Krismer Tenor Born 10 Sep 1876 - Debut as Fernando in Favorita (Donizetti) 1903

1955 MET Opera debut of Marian Anderson as Ulrica in Verdi's Un Ballo in Mascera - Born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, 1897. Died 1993

1964 Death of mezzo-soprano Ingeborg Steffensen. Born 4 Jun 1888 in Copenhagen. Debut as Aennchen in Freischutz (Weber) 1916

1975 Death of soprano and coach Maria Carpi. Born 1912. Debut 1941 - Pupils, Jennifer Vyvyan, Jean Bonhomme, Anne Evans, Andrew Foldi Della Jones, Gwyneth Jones, Michael Langdon. Margaret Neville, Katherine Pring, Catherine Wilson, Geraint Evans Rita Gorr, Ernst Haefliger, Simone Mangelsdorff, Eric Tappy, Elizabeth Vaughan

1983 Death of mezzo-soprano Edith Coates. Born 31 May 1908 in Osmanthorpe, Lincolnshire. Debut as Giovanna in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1924 - Created Auntie in Peter Grimes (Britten) - Housewife in Gloriana (Britten) - Mrs Bardeau in Olympians (Bliss) - Priestess in Midsummer Marriage (Tippett) - Mrs Johnson in Moon & Sixpence (Gardner) - An Maggy in Logan Rock (Gundry) - Sang in premiere of Manana (Benjamin)

1984 Death of soprano Anna Case. Born 29 Oct 1888 in Clinton, NJ. - Debut as Page in Lohengrin (Wagner) 20 Nov 1909

1995 Death of bass Luben Vichey. Born 18 Jun 1912 in Sofia. - Debut 1933 Sang in premiere of Casanova in der Schweiz (Burkhard) - Die Errettung Thebens (Kelterborn)*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 8

1705 First Performance of Handel's first opera Almira in Hamburg

1720 First Performance of new version of Handel's opera Radamisto in London

1735 First Performance of Handel's opera Ariodante in London

1735 FP of Pergolesi's opera L'Olimpiade, with libretto by Metastasio, at the Teatro Tordinona in Rome

1830 Birth of German pianist, conductor, musical writer and first husband of Cosima Liszt Wagner, Hans Von BULOW in Dresden, Germany. Died Cairo, 12 FEB 1894

1854 Birth of soprano Adele Isaac Soprano in Calais. Died 22 Oct 1915, Debut in Noces de Jeanette (Masse) 1870 Created Olympia, Giuditta, Antonia & Stella in Contes d'Hoffman (Offenbach) Minka in Roi Malgre Lui (Chabrier)

1870 Birth of American mezzo-soprano Mme Charles Cahier in Nashville. Died 15 Apr 1951, Debut as Orfeo in Orfeo ed Euridice (Gluck) 1904 Teachers, Jean De Reszke

1880 Birth of Austrian soprano Melanie Kurt in Vienna. Died 11 Mar 1941, Debut as Elisabeth in Tannhauser (Wagner)

1883 Birth of German tenor Waino Sola in Berlin. Died 12 Oct 1961. Created Esko in Nuumisuutarit (Kauppi)

1887 Birth of bass-baritone Benno Ziegler in Munich. Died 13 Apl 1963, Debut as Silvio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) 1909 - Created Husband in Von Heute auf Morgen (Schoenberg)

1890 Death of Italian baritone Giorgio Ronconi. Born 6 Aug 1810 in Milan. Debut as Valdeburgo in Straniera (Bellini) - Created Nabucco in Nabucco (Verdi) - Don Pedro in Maria Padilla (Donizetti) - Cardenio in Furioso all'Isola di San Domingo (Donizetti) - Torquato Tasso in Torquato Tasso (Donizetti) - Enrico in Campanello di Notte (Donizetti) - Nello in Pia di Tolomei (Donizetti) - Corrado di Waldorff in Maria Rudenz (Donizetti) - Enrico of Chevreuse in Maria di Rohan (Donizetti) - Memmo in Francesca Donato (Donizetti)

1915 Birth of bass-baritone Karl Donch in Hagen. Died 16 Sep 1994, Debut 1936 Created Leiokritos in Penelope (Liebermann) - St Just in Danton's Tod (Von Einem) - Sang in premiere of Zaubertrank (Martin) - Sturm (Martin)

1923 Birth of American bass Giorgio Tozzi in Chicago. - Debut as Tarquinius in Rape of Lucretia (Britten) 1948 Teacher Rosa Raisa - Pupil, Willard White - Created Old Doctor in Vanessa (Barber)

1923 First broadcast of an opera direct from a concert hall when the BBC broadcasts Mozart's The Magic Flute in London

1925 Birth of baritone Norman Foster

1926 Birth of soprano Evelyn LEAR in Brooklyn, NY. Debut as Composer in Ariadne auf Naxos (Strauss) 1959 - Teacher Maria Ivogun - Created Margo in Minutes from Midnight (Ward) Lavinia Mannon in Mourning Becomes Electra (Levy) Irina Arkadina in Seagull (Pasatieri) Jeanne in Verlobung in San Domingo (Egk) Alkmene in Alkmene (Klebe) Ranyevskaya in Kirschgarten (Kelterborn

1927 Birth of Italian baritone Mario Zanasi in Bologna. Debut as Herald in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1954

1932 Birth of baritone Bruno Tomaselli in Buenos Aires. Debut as Falke in Fledermaus (Strauss) 1965 - Sang in premiere of Voz de Silencio (Perusso)

1938 Birth of Russian bass Evgeny NESTERENKO in Moscow. Debut as Gremin in Eugen Onegin (Tchaikovsky) 1963

1948 Death of Austrian-English tenor and composer Richard Tauber in London at 55 years. Born 16 May 1891 Linz Austria - Debut Tamino in Zauberflote (Mozart) 2 Mar 1913 - Created Totenhaus in Eroberer (Brangts-Buys) - Hein in Fremde (Kaun) - Goethe in Frederike (Lehar) - Octavio in Giuditta (Lehar) - Sou Chong in Land des Lachelns (Lehar) - Tsarevich in Zarewitsch (Lehar) - Sang in premiere of Perlen der Cleopatra (Straus O) - Fruhlingstraume (Weinberger)

1950 Death of baritone Hilbert Vavra. Born 9 Apr 1888 in Prague.- Debut as Onegin in Eugen Onegin (Tchaikovsky) 21 Jan 1912 - Teacher Mattia Battistini, - Pupil Jarmila Novotna

1963 First Performance of second version of Dmitri Shostakovich's opera Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District at the Stanislavsky-Nemirovich-Dachenko Music Theater in Moscow

1966 Birth of British soprano Amanda ROOCROFT

1975 Death of tenor Richard TUCKER on a tour in Michigan. Born 28 Aug 1913 Brooklyn. Debut as Alfredo in Traviata (Verdi) 1943

1976 Death of baritone George Baker. Born 10 Feb 1885 in Birkenhead

1998 Death of British composer Sir Michael Tippett at his South London home at 93 years. Born London, 2 JAN 1905*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 9

1737 Birth of French baritone Henri Larrivee in Lyon. Died 7 Aug 1802, - Debut as Priest in Castor et Pollux (Rameau) 1755 - Created Ubaldo in Armide (Gluck) - Hercules in Alceste (Gluck) - Agamemnon in Iphigenie en Aulide (Gluck) - Orestes in Iphigenie en Tauride (Gluck) - Danaus in Danaides (Salieri) - Ricimir in Ernelinde Princesse de Norvege (Philidor) - Orestes in Iphigenie en Tauride (Piccinni) - Orestes in Andromaque (Gretry) - Oreste in Electre (Lemoyne) - Sabinus in Sabinus (Gossec)

1767 Death of mezzo-soprano Francesca Bertolli. - Born in Rome. - Created Honoria in Ezio (Handel) - Armindo in Partenope (Handel) - Selene in Berenice (Handel) - Leocastre in Giustino (Handel) - Gandarte in Poro Re dell'Indie (Handel) - Dionysius in Arianna in Nasse (Porpora) - Ramise in Arminio (Handel) - Idelberto in Lotario (Handel) - Medoro in Orlando (Handel)

1810 Birth of soprano Anna Bishop in London. - Died 18 Mar 1884 - Debut 1831 - Created Rosalie in Vascello di Gama (Mercadante

1844 Birth of tenor Julian Gayarre in Valle de Roncal. - Died 2 Jan 1890 - Debut as Nemorino in Elisir d'Amore (Donizetti) 1867 - Created Enzo in Gioconda (Ponchielli) - Marcello di Bruges in Duca D'Alba (Donizetti)

1867 Birth of tenor Jacques Urlus in Hergenrath - Died 6 July 1935 - Debut as Beppe in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) 1 Sep 1894 - Sang in premiere of Orestes (Weingartner) - Wreckers (Smyth)

1880 First Performance of Nicolai Rimsky-Korsakov's opera May Night in St. Petersburg

1887 Death of tenor Marius-Pierre Audran. Born 26 Sep 1816 in Aix-en-Provence. - Debut in Le Chalet (Adam) 1837 - Sang in premiere of Le Roi d'Yvetot (Adam) - Le Val d'Andorre (Halevy) - Haydee (Auber) - Le Demoiselle d'Honneur (Semet)

1890 Birth of tenor Alessandro Valente in Turin. Died 7 Oct 1958, Debut as Turiddu in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 1912

1896 Birth of New Zealand conductor Warwick Henry BRAITHWAITE in Dunedin. Died London, 18 JAN 1971. Father of conductor Nicholas Braithwaite

1901 Birth of soprano Alexandra Trianti in Athens. Died 16 Nov 1977, Teachers, Philipp Forsten, Maria Ivogun

1902 Birth of British administrator of NYC's MET Opera Rudolph BING in Vienna. d- NYC after alzheimers disease 2 AUG 1997. Fired Maria Callas in 1968

1909 Birth of American soprano Herva NELLI in Florence, Italy -Died 31 MAY 1994 - Debut as Santuzza in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 1937

1909 Birth of German bass-baritone Hans HOTTER in Offenbach am Main - Died 8 DEC 2003 at age 94 - Hotter enjoyed an operatic career spanning more than 50 years

1914 Birth of baritone Julien Giovanetti in Duzerville, Algeria - Died 29 Jan 1966 - Debut as Zurga in Pearl Fishers (Bizet) 19 Oct 1940 - Sang in premiere of Locandiera (Thiriet) - Cyrnos (Ameller) - Sampiero Corso (Tomasi)

1916 Birth of bass-baritone James Pease in Franklin, Indiana - Died 26 April 1967 - Debut as Mephistopheles in Faust Nov 1941 - Created Socrates in Pallas Athene Weint (Krenek) - Grigoris in Greek Passion (Martinu)

1918 Birth of soprano Ruthilde Boesch in Braunau am Inn, Austria - Debut as Susanna in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) 1947 Taught Edita Gruberova, Eva Lind - Created Doris in Werbekleid (Salmhofer)

1921 Birth of bass Alfred Wroblewski in Wllerstein, Germany - Created Soldier in Men of Blackmoor (Bush)

1931 Birth of soprano Margaret Nisbett in Melbourne, Australia.

1932 Birth of Vladimiro Ganzarolli Bass-Baritone in Venice - Debut as Mephistofeles (Faust) 1958

1932 Birth of tenor Jaroslav Kachel in Ostrava, Czechoslovakia - Created Jupiter in Kaisir Jovian (Kelterborn) - Pentheus in Pentheus (Valdambrini) - Rabbi in Dybuk (Fussl) - Sang in premiere of Love Ballad (Doubrava)

1940 Birth of American Mezzo-Soprano Jean KRAFT in Menasha, Wis. - Debut as Mother in Six Characters in Search of an Author (Weisgall) - Created Juno in Tempest (Eaton)

1940 Birth of soprano Louise Lebrun in Montreal. Debut in Enfant et les Sortileges (Ravel) 1965

1947 First Performance of Kurt Weill's opera Street Scene at the Adelphi Theater in NYC

1949 Death of mezzo-soprano Armida Parsi-Pettinella - Born 30 Aug 1868 in Gallese, Italy - Debut 1893 - Sang in premiere of Guglielmo Ratcliff (Mascagni)

1953 Death of tenor Eduard Lichtenstein. Born 1 Apr 1889 in Karlsbad, Germany - Debut as Georg in Waffenschmied (Lortzing) 1908 - Studied with Jean De Reszke - Pupil Claire Watson

1956 Birth of German Mezzo-soprano Waltraud MEIER in Würzburg - Debut as Cherubino in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) 1976

1958 Birth of Finnish soprano Hillevi MARTINPELTO

1990 Death of bass Tadeusz Wierzbicki - Born 1922 in Gostowo, Poland - Died 9 Jan 1990 - Sang in premiere of Egmont (Meulemans)*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 10

1676 First Performance of Lully's opera Atys at St. Germain-en-Laye

1713 First Performance of Handel's opera Teseo in London. It closes after the second performance and the manager steals the box office receipts, leaving cast and composer unpaid

1816 Death of Giovanni Valesi Tenor Born 28 Apr 1735 Unterhattenhefen Died 10 Jan 1816 - Created High Priest of Neptune in Idomeneo (Mozart) Sang in premiere of Finta Giardiniera (Mozart)

1867 First Performance of Giuseppe Verdi's opera Don Carlo. Second version in 4 acts in Italian, at the Teatro alla Scala in Milan

1886 Birth of baritone Emiel Van Bosch - Born 10 Jan 1886 Boom Belgium - Died 24 Jan 1940

1886 Birth of soprano Elise Stunzner - Born 10 Jan 1886 Dresden - Died 19 Sep 1975 - Debut as Shepherd Boy in Tannhauser (Wagner) - Created Mrs Gregory in Mr Wu (D'Albert) - Milliner in Rosenkavalier (Strauss R)

1890 Birth of bass Foster Richardson - Born 10 Jan 1890 Nottingham - Died 29 Jan 1942 - Debut 1915

1892 Death of tenor Jean Baptiste Chollet - Born 20 May 1798 Paris - Created Chapelou in Postillion de Lonjumbeau (Adam) - Fra Diavolo in Fra Diavolo (Auber) - Zampa in Zampa (Herold) - Henri in Marie (Herold) - Fritz in La Fiancee (Auber) - Lionel in L'Eclair (Herold) - Sang in the premiere of Le Roi des Halles (Adam)

1895 Death of French composer Benjamin Godard in Cannes at age 45 - Born Paris 18 AUG 1849 - Composer of Opera, Jocelyn

1903 Birth of French conductor Jean MOREL in Abbeville France - Died 1975

1903 Birth of Karl Mikorey tenor Born 10 Jan 1903 Brunn - Died 5 Jun 1987 - Debut 1933 - Created Savezzo in Klein Stadt (Lehnert) - Mephistopheles in Doctor Fausts Hollenfahrt(Engelmann) - Sang in premiere of Die Ungarische Hochzeit (Dostal)

1906 Death of Otto Schelper baritone Born 10 Apr 1840 Rostock - Created Agamemnon in Orestes (Weingartner) -nSang in premiere of Der Rattenfanger von Hamelin (Nessler) - Trompeters von Sackingen (Nessler) - Die Drei Pintos (Weber / Mahler)

1910 Birth of French conductor Jean MARTINON in Lyons - Died Paris 1 Mar 1976

1915 Birth of conductor Dean DIXON in Zug Switzerland - Died 1876

1921 Birth of David Poleri tenor Born 10 Jan 1921 Chestnut Hill Pa - Died 13 Dec 1967 - Debut as Faust in Faust (Gounod) 1950 - Created Michele in Saint of Bleeker Street (Menotti)

1923 Birth of Margherita Casals soprano Born 10 Jan 1923 - Died 17 Dec 1980 - Debut as Seibel in Faust (Gounod) 1948

1924 Birth of Marilyn Cotlow Soprano Born 10 Jan 1924 Minneapolis - Debut as Queen of Night in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1942 - Created Lucy in Telephone (Menotti)

1926 Birth of Derek Hammond-Stroud baritone Born 10 Jan 1926 London - Debut as Creon in Orfeo (Haydn) 1955 - Created Old Fisherman in Violins of St Jacques (Williamson)

1935 Birth of American baritone Sherrill MILNES in Downer's Grove IL - Debut as Masetto in Don Giovanni (Mozart) 1960 - Teacher Rosa Ponselle, - Created Guido in Monna Vanna (Rachmaninov) - Adam Brant in Mourning Becomes Electra (Levy)

1939 Death of Hariclea Darclee soprano Born 10 June 1860 Bucharest - Debut as Marguerite in Faust (Gounod) 1888 - Created Wally Strommer in Wally (Catalani) - Iris in Iris (Mascagni) - Tosca in Tosca (Puccini) - Luisa in Rantzau (Mascagni) - Odalea in Condor (Gomes)

1941 Death of English composer Frank Bridge in Eastbourne, at age 61. Born Sussex, 26 FEB 1879

1946 Death of Cornelie Van Zanten mezzo-soprano Born 2 Aug 1855 Dordrecht Netherlands - Died 10 Jan 1946 - Debut as Leonora in Favorita (Donizetti) 1875

1947 Birth of American Bass-baritone James MORRIS in Baltimore - Debut as Crespel in Contes D'Hoffmann (Offenbach) 1967 - Teachers:- Anton Guadegno, Hans Hotter, Nicola Miscona, Rosa Ponselle Frank Valentino - Created King in Ines de Castro (Pasatieri)

1948 Birth of Josella Ligi Soprano Born 10 Jan 1948 Imperia - Debut as Priestess in Aida (Verdi) 1972

1951 Birth of Rockwell Blake tenor Born 10 Jan 1951 Plattsburgh N Y - Debut as Lindoro in Italiana in Algeri (Rossini) 1976

1966 Death of William Heseltine tenor - Born 1892 Winewall Lancs

1968 (9th?) Death of French composer Louis-François-Marie Aubert at age 90 in Paris. - Born Parame, 19 FEB 1877

1985 Death of Beno Blachut tenor - Born 14 June 1913 Witkowicz - Debut as Jenik in Bartered Bride (Smetana) 1939 - Created Forde in Lake Ukereve (Macha) - Sang in premiere of La Malade Imaginaire (Pauer)

1994 Death of Irene Jessner Soprano Born 28 Aug 1901 Vienna - Debut as Elsa in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1930 - Pupil Teresa Stratas

1997 Death of Italian tenor Alvinio Misciano, killed from a fall from a window of his home in Milan. - A singing teacher to Luciano Pavarotti. - Born 29 Aug 1915 Narni - Debut as Edgardo in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 1946 - Teacher Riccardo Stracciari - Pupil :- Luciano Pavarotti - Created Vasca in Albergo dei Poveri (Testi) - Sang in premiere of Dialogues des Carmelites (Poulenc) - Buon Soldato Svejk (Turchi) - Linguaggio dei Fiori (Rossellini)*


----------



## sospiro

Thanks Rob

To commemorate the première of Don Carlo


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thank you Annie. Don Carlo is my favorite Verdi opera although I must confess I prefer the 5 act version in French. Also Jerome Hines is in my top tier of Bassos. I believe he still holds the record for the longest tenure at the Metropolitan. I saw him live on four occassions including as Philip in Don Carlo. I have the recording of the performance at the Met in 1950 where he sang the G. I. to Siepi's Philip. The rest of the cast included Jussi Bjoerling, Delia Rigal, Fedora Barbieri, and Robert Merrill. I also have a recording of a performance at the Colon with Hines as Philip and the superb Hans Hotter as the Inquisitor. Good Stuff.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 11

1754 First Performance of second version Jean-Philippe Rameau's opera Castor and Pollux in Paris at the Palais Royal Opéra

1883 Birth of baritone Giuseppe Danise in Naples - Died 4 Jan 1963 - Debut as Alfio in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 1906 - Pupils Mario Bertolino, Barry Morell, Regina Resnik, Maria Cleva

1893 Birth of bass Tancredi Pasero in Turin - Died 17 Feb 1983 - Debut as King in Aida (Verdi) 1917 - Created Babilio in Nerone (Mascagni) - Judge in Margherite da Cortona (Refice) - Hassan in Re Hassan (Ghedini) - Lawyer in Re (Giordano) - Sang in premiere of Orseola (Pizzetti)

1906 First Performance of S. Rachmaninoff's two one-act operas The Miserly Knight and Francesca da Rimini in Moscow

1910 Birth of American conductor Izler SOLOMON in St. Paul, MN.

1926 Birth of British conductor Sir Alexander GIBSON - Founder of Scottish Opera

1930 Death of baritone Francesco Maria Bonini. Born 1865 in Naples. Debut 1896 - Created Silvestro in Vita Brettona (Mugnone)

1934 Debut of German born American soprano Lotte Lehmann, at the MET Opera in NYC

1935 Death of soprano Marcella Sembrich. Born 15 Feb 1858 in Galicia, Poland. Debut as Lucia in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 3 Jun 1877 - Pupils included Alma Gluck, Ethyl Hayden, Maria Jeritza

1938 Birth of tenor Maurice Maievsky in Paris - Debut as Dmitri in Boris Godounov (Moussorgsky) 1962 - Sang in premiere of Antoine et Cleopatre (Bondeville)

1952 Death of tenor Aureliano Pertile - Born 3 Nov 1885 in Montagnana - Debut as Lionel in Martha (Flotow) 1911 Pupils included Virginia Zeani - Created Nerone in Nerone (Boito) - Nerone in Nerone (Mascagni) - Christopher Sly in Sly (Wolf-Ferrari) - Mazuree in Jacquerine (Marinuzzi) - Ollantay in Ollantay (Gaito)

1954 Death of Austrian composer Oscar Straus, in Bad Ischl at 83 - Born Vienna, 1870

1955 Birth of American counter-tenor Drew MINTER in Washington - Debut as Orlando in Orlando (Handel) - Teachers included Rita Streich, Erik Werba

. 
1955 Death of tenor Leon-Pierre Campagnola - Born 8 Feb 1875 in Marseilles - Debut as Gerald in Lakme (Delibes) 1909

1956 Death of baritone Percy Heming - Born 6 Sep 1883 in Bristol - Debut as Paris in Romeo & Juliette (Gounod) 1918 - Teacher George Henschel - Pupil, Harold Blackburn - Created Leper in Leper's Flute (Bryson) - Sang in premiere in Critic (Stanford).

1958 Death of mezzo-soprano Emmi Leisner - Born 8 Aug 1885 in Flensburg - Debut as Amneris in Aida (Verdi) 1913

1961 Death of mezzo-soprano Elena Gerhardt - Born 11 Nov 1883 in Leipzig - Debut as Mignon in Mignon (Thomas) 8 July 1905 - Pupils, Michelle Bonhomme, Derek Hammond-Stroud, Peter Pears

1968 Death of baritone Mariano Stabile - Born 12 May 1888 in Palermo - Debut as Marcello in Boheme (Puccini) 1909 - Created Belfagor in Belfagor (Respighi)

1989 Death of tenor Einar Andersson - Born 13 July 1909 in Vasteras, Sweden - Debut as Fenton in Merry Wives of Windsor (Nicolai) 1938 Teachers:- Joseph Hislop,Set Svanholm - Sang in premiere of Aladdin (Atterberg)

1997 First Performance of Hans Werner Henze's opera Venus and Adonis by the Bavarian State Opera, in Munich

1998 Death of conductor Klaus Tennstedt, at 71 - 
Born June 6, 1926 in Merseburg, Germany

2001 First Performance in America of John Adams' oratorio El Niño with Kent Nagano conducting the San Francisco Symphony and Chorus, the Piedmont Children's Choir - First Performance at Théâtre du Chatelet in Paris on 15 DEC 2000*


----------



## sospiro

GoneBaroque said:


> Thank you Annie. Don Carlo is my favorite Verdi opera although I must confess I prefer the 5 act version in French.


When I first heard the French version, I preferred it to the Italian but now I've gone back to preferring the Italian. Women eh? _La donna è mobile_



GoneBaroque said:


> Also Jerome Hines is in my top tier of Bassos. I believe he still holds the record for the longest tenure at the Metropolitan. I saw him live on four occassions including as Philip in Don Carlo.


How wonderful. There are some performances which you never forget.



GoneBaroque said:


> I have the recording of the performance at the Met in 1950 where he sang the G. I. to Siepi's Philip. The rest of the cast included Jussi Bjoerling, Delia Rigal, Fedora Barbieri, and Robert Merrill. I also have a recording of a performance at the Colon with Hines as Philip and the superb Hans Hotter as the Inquisitor. Good Stuff.


Sounds good. This is my favourite version now.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 12

1655 First Performance of Francesco Cavalli's opera Xerse at Teatro Santi Giovanni e Paolo in Venice

1675 First Performance of Lully's opera Theseus at St. Germain-en-Laye Palace near Paris

1723 First Performance of Handel's opera Ottone, with popular soprano Francesca Cuzzoni, at the King's Theater in London

1870 Birth of tenor Karl Burian in Raknovik - Died 25 Sep 1924 - Debut as Jenik in Bartered Bride (Smetana) 28 Mar 1891 - Created Herod in Salome (Strauss)

1876 Birth of soprano Anny Krull in Rostock - Died 14 June 1947 - Debut 1898 - Created Elektra in Elektra (Strauss) - Diemut in Feuersnot (Strauss) - Sang in premiere of Manru (Paderewski)

1876 Birth of Italian opera composer Ermanno WOLF-FERRARI in Venice - Died Venice, 21 JAN 1948

1890 Birth of tenor Charles Friant in Montmartre - Died 22 April 1947 - Debut 1914 - Created Taras Bulba in Taras Bulba (Samuel-Rousseau) - Sang in premiere of Le Hulla (Samuel-Rousseau) - Le Bon Roi Dagobert (Samuel-Rousseau)

1893 Death of baritone Karl Hill. Born 9 May 1831 in Taunus. Died 12 Jan 1893 - Debut as Jacob in Joseph (Mehul) 1868 - Created Alberich in Siegfried (Wagner) - Alberich in Gotterdammerung (Wagner) - Klingsor in Parsifal (Wagner)

1899 Birth of French baritone Pierre BERNAC in Paris - Died Villeneuve-les-Avignon, 17 OCT 1979 - Pupils included Elly Ameling, Barbara Bonney, Bruce Brewer, Grace Bumbry Mattiwilda Dobbs, Bernard Kruysen, Bruce Laplante, Carol Neblett, Mary Lloyd-Davies, Gerard Souzay Jessye Norman, Barbara Blanchard, Marilyn Richardson Jennifer Smith, Robert Christesen

1904 Birth of bass-baritone Julius Huehn in Revere, Mass. Died 8 June 1971, Debut as Kurwenal in Tristan & Isolde (Wagner) 1934

1917 Death of baritone Hans Schutz. Born 18 Dec 1862 in Vienna. Died 12 Jan 1917, Debut 1891

1921 Death of tenor Gervase Elwes. Born 15 Nov 1866 in Billing Hall - Died 12 Jan 1921

1924 Birth of tenor Ernst Kozub in Duiborg - Died 6 Jan 1972 - Debut as Chateauneuf in Zar und Zimmermann (Lortzing

1933 Birth of soprano Margherita Rinaldi. Debut as Lucia in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 1958

1937 Birth of baritone Vincenzo Sardiniero in Barcelona - Debut as Escamillo in Carmen (Bizet) 1964

1941 Birth of English mezzo-soprano Anne HOWELLS in Southport, Lancashire - Debut as Flora in Traviata (Verdi) 1964 - Created Cathleen Sweeney in Rising of the Moon (Maw) - Orphelia in Hamlet (Searle) - Regine in Foret (Liebermann) - Lena in Victory (Rodney Bennet) - Mrs Heegan in Silver Tassle (Turnage

1971 Death of bass Wilhelm Lang Born 20 Oct 1904 in Frankfurt - Died 12 Jan 1971 - Debut 1933

1975 Death of tenor Max Lorenz - Born 17 May 1902 in Dusseldorf - Debut as Walther in Tannhauser (Wagner) Sep 1927 - Pupils, Claes Hakan Ahnsjo, Richard Ames Jean Cox James King, John Rath, Unni Rugtvedt, Claud Heater, Richard Van Vrooman, Haken Hagegard - Created Josef K in Prozess (Von Einem) - Torbern in Bergwerk zu Falun (Wagner-Regeny) - Tiresias in Alcestiad (Talma) - Mayor of Castel Circeo in Penelope (Liebermann) - Sang in premiere of Irische Legend (Egk) - Die Konigin (Von Klenau) - Prince von Homburg (Graener)

1982 Death of bass-baritone Hervey Alan - Born 22 Feb 1910 in Whitstable. - Teachers included Percival Driver, Mabel Kelly, Roy Henderson - Pupils inc luded Thomas Allen, Sally Burgess - Created Mr Redburn in Billy Budd (Britten)

1988 Death of tenor Bruno Prevedi Born 21 Dec 1928 in Mantua - Debut as Tonio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) 1959

2001 Death of soprano Kyra Vayne aka Kyra Knopmuss born St Petersburg, Russia 29 January 1916; married 1952 Igor Semiletoff (marriage dissolved);. Debut in Sorochintsky Fair (Moussorgsky) 1941
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 13

1775 First Performance of W. A. Mozart's opera La finta giardiniera 'The Feigned Gardener', at the Opernhaus St. Salvator in Munich

1850 Birth of Australian musical director and composer Leon Francis Victor CARON - Died 1905 - Conductor of the Melbourne Opera House and the Lyster Grand Italian Opera Company - Organised the Caron Opera Company - Composed original cantata for the Melbourne International Exhibition of 1880

1864 Death of American composer Stephen Collins Foster in NYC Born Pittsburgh, 4 July 1826

1873 First Performance of Rimsky-Korsakov's opera Ivan The Terrible aka The Maid of Pskov

1882 German composer Richard Wagner completes his opera Parsifal

1895 Birth of Spanish opera singer and film actor Fortunio BONANOVA in Palma de Mallorca, Spain died Woodland Hills, CA 2 APR 1969 of cerebral hemorrhage

1896 Birth of tenor Nikolay Pechkovsky in Moscow - Died 24 Nov 1966 - Debut 1918

1898 Birth of Italian baritone Carlo TAGLIABUE in Mariano Comense - Died 5 APR

1978 in Monza - Debut as Amonasro in Aida (Verdi) 1922 Pupils included Raffeale Arie - Created Scedeur in Straniero (Pizzetti) - Sang in premiere of Fiamma (Respighi) - Morte di Frine (Rocca) Guido del Popolo (Robbiani)

1903 Birth of American tenor Charles KULLMAN in New Haven Connecticut - Died 8 Feb 1983 - Debut as Pinkerton in Madama Butterfly (Puccini) 1920

1904 Birth of English composer Richard ADDINSELL in Oxford - Died London, 14 NOV 1977

1910 First experimental live broadcast of opera in NYC, from the MET Opera stage - Mascagni's Cavalleria Rusticana and part of Pagliacci, with Enrico Caruso and Emmy Destinn - Dr. Lee De Forest sending it to co-workers in New Jersey

1917 Death of tenor Albert Niemann Born 15 Jan 1831 in Magdeburg, Germany - Debut 1849

1931 Birth of tenor Erwin Wohlfahrt in Nurnberg - Died 29 Nov 1968 - Debut as Adam in Vogelhandler (Zeller) 1955 Teacher, Willi Domgraf-Fassbaender - Sang in premiere of Incidents at Emergency Landing (Blacher) - Visitation (Schuller) - Jacobowsky und der Oberst (Klebe) - Das Lacheln am Fust der Leiter (Bibalo)

1933 Birth of soprano Christiane Sorell in Vienna Debut 1955

1931 Birth of tenor Erwin Wohlfahrt in Nurnberg. Died 29 Nov 1968, Debut as Adam in Vogelhandler (Zeller) 1955 Teacher, Willi Domgraf-Fassbaender, Foesel, Gebhard Sang in premiere of Incidents at Emergency Landing (Blacher) Visitation (Schuller) Jacobowsky und der Oberst (Klebe) Das Lacheln am Fust der Leiter (Bibalo)

1933 Birth of soprano Christiane Sorell in Vienna - Debut 1955

1973 Birth of tenor Juan Diego Flores in Lima,Peru - Debut as Corradino in Matilde de Shabran (Rossini) 1996 - Teachers Marilyn Horne, Ernesto Palacio 
1974 Death of Canadian tenor Raoul Jobin in Quebec, age 67 - Born 8 APR 1906

1976 Death of soprano Lily Pons Born 12 Apr 1898 in Cannes.- Debut as Lakme in Lakme (Delibes) 1928

1976 American conductor Sarah Caldwell is 1st woman to conduct at NY's Metropolitan Opera - She led the MET orchestra and singers in a performance of La Traviata

1980 Death of conductor Andre Kostelanetz, at 78 in Port-au-Prince, Haiti - born St. Petersburg, Russia, 23 DEC 1901 - Married to soprano Lily Pons
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

sospiro said:


> When I first heard the French version, I preferred it to the Italian but now I've gone back to preferring the Italian. Women eh? _La donna è mobile_
> 
> How wonderful. There are some performances which you never forget.
> 
> Sounds good. This is my favourite version now.


Excellent cast and 
Guilini was a great Verdi conductor. I loved his Requiem, I feel it is the most spiritual of any of the versions.

In his book " Great Singers On Great Singing" in which Jerome Hines interviewed about 50 singers on their technique he recounts an incident involving Franco Corelli. Hines who was 6 feet 6 and 1/2 inches tall was scheduled to appear in a production at La Scala with Corelli who stood 6 feet 4 inches. Corelli would not appear on stage with anyone who was taller so he bought 3 inch lifts for his shoes. Soprano Lucia Evangelista who was Hines' wife heard of this and procured higher lifts for her husband. So, on the opening night of the performances Jerome Hines entered the stage and stood next to Franco standing a majestic 6 feet 10 inches. Great fun.


----------



## sospiro

Let's have some JDF to celebrate his birthday.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thanks very well done.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 14

1676 Death of Italian composer Pietro Francesco Cavalli in Venice - Known for his sacred music and his operas, including Calisto - Born -Crema 14 FEB 1602

1704 Death of countertenor John Pate - Debut as Mopsa in the premiere of Fairy Queen (Purcell H) - Sang in premiere of Island Princess (Purcell D)

1738 First Performance of G. F. Handel's opera Faramondo

1761 Death of tenor Denis-Francois Tribou - Born 1695 - Debut as Soleil in Phaeton (Lully) - Created Castor in Castor et Pollux (Rameau) - Renaud in Renaud (Rameau) - Ammon in Jepthe (Desmarets) - Sang in premiere of Les Fetes Grecques et Romains (De Blamont) - Tarsis et Zelie (Francoeur / Rebel) - Achile et Deidamie (Campra) - Zaide reine de Grenade (Royer JNP) - Hippolyte et Aricie (Rameau) - Les Indes Galantes (Rameau)

1850 Birth of Polish tenor Jean De RESZKE. in Warsaw - Died 3 Apr 1925 - Debut as 
Alfonso in Favorita (Donizetti) Jan 1874 - Teacher of Richard Bonelli, Edouard de Reszke, Alma Gluck, Kathleen Howard, Maria Janowska, Bidu Sayao Leo Slezak Maggie Teyte, Frank Titterton, and Steuart Wilson among many others - Created Faust in Damnation of Faust (Berlioz) - Rodrigo in Cid (Massenet) - Lancelot in Elaine (Bemberg)

1895 Birth of Ludwig Hofmann Bass-Baritone in Frankfurt - Died 28 Dec 1963 - Created Overseer/Peasant/Clergyman/Manufacturer in Prozess (von Einem)

1896 Birth of baritone Mostyn Thomas in Blaina, Wales - Died 17 Aug 1984 - Debut as Tonio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) 1929

1900 First Performance of Puccini's opera Tosca at the Teatro Constanzi, in Rome

1906 Death of Elizabeth Poole Mezzo-Soprano Born 5 Apr 1820 London - Died 14 Jan 1906 - Debut 1834 - Created Lazarillo in Maritana (Wallace) - Ninka in Maid of Artois (Balfe) - Sang in premiere of Bohemian Girl (Balfe)

1925 Birth of American contralto Grace HOFFMAN.

1925 ('29?) Birth of baritone Louis Quilico in Montreal - Died 15 July 2000 - Debut as Germont in Traviata (Verdi) 1953 Teachers, Walter Brunelli, Lina Pizzolongo, Martial Singher - Pupils, Roelof Oostwoud, Gino Quilico (son), Paul Frey - Sang in premiere of Couers de Matiere (Jolivet) - Mere Coupable (Milhaud).

1925 First Performance of Alban Berg's atonale opera Wozzeck, in Berlin

1940 Birth of German bass-baritone Siegmund NIMSGERN in St Wendel Germany - Debut as Lionel in Maid of Orleans (Tchaikovsky) 1967

1943 Birth in Latvia of conductor Mariss JANSONS

1947 The renovated Covent Garden Opera House opens with Bizet's Carmen

1956 Birth of Canadian tenor Ben HEPPNER in Murrayville - Created McTeague in McTeague (Bolcom)

1961 Death of bass-baritone Max Roth - Born 16 Feb 1886. Debut 1915

1963 Death of bass Louis Azema. Born 24 May 1876 Agde Heraut - Debut in Huguenots (Meyerbeer) 1901

1965 Death of American movie soprano Jeanette MacDonald, at 63 in Houston, TX. - Born Philadelphia, PA 18 JUN 1903 - Debut as Juliette in Romeo et Juliette (Gounod) 1943

1978 Death of German conductor Robert Heger, at age 91 - Born Strasburg, 1886

1979 Death of soprano Marjorie Lawrence. - Born 17 Feb 1909 in Geelong, Victoria - Debut as Elizabeth in Tannhauser (Wagner) 1932 - Sang in premiere of Vercingetorix (Canteloube)

1995 Death of British conductor Alexander Gibson, at 68. Founded Scottish Opera

2000 Death of soprano Lina Aimaro - Born 6 Feb 1914 in Turin - Debut as Lucia in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 1934 - Sang in premiere of Trionfo di Afrodite (Orff)
*


----------



## sospiro

To commemorate the birth of contralto Grace Hoffman, a lovely reminder of the beauty of the deeper female voice.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thank you. My preference is for the beauty of the deeper voices.deeper voices and Grace Hoffman was one of the greats.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 15

1732 First Performance of Handel's opera Ezio which runs for only five performances

1830 Birth of baritone Jean Baptiste Faure in Moulins, France - Died 9 Nov 1914 - Debut as Pygmalion in Galathee (Masse) 1852 - Created Hoel in Dinorah (Meyerbeer) - Rodrigo in Don Carlos (Verdi) - Hamlet in Hamlet (Thomas) - Nelusko in Africaine (Meyerbeer)

1845 Birth of tenor Heinrich Vogl in Munich - Died 21 Dec 1900 - Debut as Max in Freischutz (Weber) 1865 - Created Loge in Rheingold (Wagner) - Siegmund in Walkure (Wagner)

1853 Birth of baritone Rutland Barrington in Penge - Died 31 May 1922 - Created Doctor Daly in Sorcerer (Sullivan) - Corcoran in HMS Pinafore (Sullivan) - Sergeant of Police in Pirates of Penzance (Sullivan) - Archibald Grosvenor in Patience (Sullivan) - Earl of Mountararat in Iolanthe (Sullivan) - Hildebrand in Princes Ida (Sullivan) - Pooh Bah in Mikado (Sullivan) - Sir Despard Murgatroyd in Ruddigore (Sullivan) - Giuseppe Palmalieri in Gondoliers (Sullivan) - King Paramount the First in Utopia (Sullivan) -Ludwig in Grand Duke (Sullivan)

1908 Opera debut of Luisa Tetrazzini, in NYC - Died Milan, 28 APR 1940

1927 Birth of bass-baritone Richard Kogel in Munich - Debut as Figaro in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) 1952 - Created Wayward Saint in Widerspenstige Heilige (Kothar)

1935 Death of baritone Lucien Fugere Born 22 July 1848 in Paris - Died 15 Jan 1935 - Debut in Ba-Ta-Clan (Offenbach) 3 Mar 1870 - Pupil Mary Garden - Created Father in Louise (Charpentier) - Devil in Griseldis (Massenet) - Pandolphe in Cendrillon (Massenet) - Chevalier des Grieux in Portrait de Manon (Massenet) - Andre in Fortunio (Messager)

1948 Birth of mezzo-soprano Linda Ormiston in Motherwell Scotland - Debut as Angelina in Cenerentola (Rossini) 1974 - Created Mary Seton in Mary Queen of Scots (Musgrave)

1949 Death of tenor Amedeo Bassi - Born 29 July 1874 in Montespertoli - Debut in Ruy Blas (Marchetti) 1897 Teacher of Ferruccio Tagliavini, Caroline Unger - Created Chopin in Chopin (Orefice) - Lionello in Amica (Mascagni)

1958 First Performance of Samuel Barber's opera Vanessa Dimtri Mitropoulos conducting at the MET in NYC

1979 Death of soprano and coach Euphemia Giannini-Gregory - Born 1895 in Philadelphia - Debut as Mimi in Boheme (Puccini) 1916 Teacher of Judith Blegen, Frank Guarrera, Jean Kraft, Anna Moffo Howard Nevison, Enrico Di Giuseppe, Ellen Faull, Doris Doree, Janet Perry

1989 Death of baritone Gunther Reich Born 22 Nov 1921 in Liegnitz - Debut as Iago in Otello (Verdi) 1961 - Created Lower Perl in Schwarze Maske (Penderecki) - Soroker in 200,000 Taler (Blacher)

1998 First Performance of Richard Danielpour's Elegies in Jacksonville, FL with mezzo-soprano Frederica von Stade and baritone Thomas Hampson. - The Jacksonville Symphony conducted by Roger Nierenberg

2005 Death of Spanish soprano Victoria de los Angeles in Barcelona - Born Barcelona, 1 NOV 1923
*


----------



## sospiro

RIP Victoria de los Angeles who is Marguerite on my favourite _Faust_ CD


----------



## GoneBaroque

That was the first complete opera recording I bought, believe it or not when it was first released.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 16

1800 First Perfomance of Luigi Cherubini's opera Les deux Journées at the Théatre Feydeau in Paris

1861 Birth of tenor Albert Alvarez in Bordeaux - Died 26 Feb 1933 - Debut as Faust in Faust (Gounod) 1887 - Created Araquil in Navarraise (Massenet) - Nicias in Thais (Massenet) - Paris in Helene (Saint-Saens)

1886 Death of Italian opera composer Amilcare Ponchielli in Milan. - Born Paderno, Italy, 31 AUG 1834

1905 First Performance of second version of Eugene d'Albert's opera Tiefland, The Lowlands, at the Stadttheater, in Magdeburg

1922 Birth of tenor Jean Cox in Gadsden, Ala. Debut as Xerxes in Xerxes (Handel) 1954 - Teacher Max Lorenz

1923 Death of bass Hippolyte Belhomme - Born 1 Dec 1854 in Paris. - Created Crespel in Contes D'Hoffmann (Offenbach) - Sang in premiere of Louise (Charpentier)

1934 Birth of American mezzo-soprano Marilyn HORNE in Bradford, PA - Debut as Hata in Bartered Bride (Smetana) 1954 - Pupil of Lotte Lehmann - Created Houri in Ghosts of Versailles (Corigliano) - Lora in Harvest (Giannini)

1937 Birth of English tenor Kenneth Woollam in Chester - Debut 1962 - Teachers: Heddle Nash, Hervey Alan - Created Challcuchima in Royal Hunt of the Sun (Hamilton) - Millet / Bricard in Toussaint (Blake) - Man in Gentle Spirit (Taverner)

1938 Birth of soprano Charlotte Lehmann in Zweibrucken, Germany Teacher of Thomas Quasthoff

1943 Birth of English composer and teacher Gavin BRYARS in Goole, Yorkshire

1943 Birth of English composer Brian FERNEYHOUGH in Coventry

1946 Birth of Italian soprano Katia RICCIARELLI

1955 Death of soprano Mirielle Berthon - Born 6 Aug 1889 in Paris - Debut as Thais in Thais (Massenet) 1917

1957 Death of Italian-American conductor Arturo Toscanini in NYC - Born in Pharma Italy on March 25, 1867

1989 Death of mezzo-soprano Stefania Malagu - Born 11 Mar 1932 in Milan, Italy - Debut as Katchen in Werther (Massenet) 1956
*


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday Katia Ricciarelli. This performance was at the height of her 'friendship' with José Carreras. When this was released, no doubt the first Mrs Carreras spotted moments when they weren't acting.






Interviewed in 2009, she said he was the love of her life. "With him was everything: youth, passion, sharing ..." She invited him to her birthday party but he declined saying he was too busy. No doubt the second Mrs Carreras had had something to say about that!


----------



## MAuer

sospiro said:


> Happy Birthday Katia Ricciarelli. This performance was at the height of her 'friendship' with José Carreras. When this was released, no doubt the first Mrs Carreras spotted moments when they weren't acting.
> 
> Interviewed in 2009, she said he was the love of her life. "With him was everything: youth, passion, sharing ..." She invited him to her birthday party but he declined saying he was too busy. No doubt the second Mrs Carreras had had something to say about that!


I wonder what "Mr. Ricciarelli" -- the TV personality Pippo Baudo -- had to say about it . . .

And Mrs. Carreras II has apparently filed for divorce recently.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 17

1706 Birth of American Statesman, Composer, Publisher and Inventor of the Glass Harmonica in Boston, MA - Died 17 APR 1790

1712 Birth of English organist and composer John STANLEY in London - Died London 19 MAY 1786

1745 Handel advertises return of three-fourths costs to subscribers of his concert series indicating he can't please them. Prompting support, and resumption of the concerts a week later

1875 Birth of Charles Rousseliere Tenor Born St Nazaire - Died 11 May 1950 - Debut as Samson in Samson & Delilah (Saint-Saens) - Created Giorgio in Amica (Mascagni) - Eduardo in Don Procopio (Bizet) - Tebaldo in Ancetre (Saint-Saens) - Andreas in Theodora (Leroux) - Toliak in Vieil Angle (Gunsbourg) - Julien in Julien (Charpentier) - Spakos in Cleopatre (Massenet) - Marcomir in Barbares (Saint-Saens) - Andros in Promethee (Faure)

1884 First Performance of Jules Massenet's opera Manon in Paris, at the Opéra-Comique

1901 First Performance of Pietro Mascagni's opera Le Maschere simultaneously in Genova; Teatro alla Scala, Roma; Torino; Venezia

1902 Birth of Julius Katona Tenor Born Berlin - ed 14 Mar 1977 - Debut as Figaro in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) 1930 - Sang in premiere of Marina (Dostal)

1904 Birth of Hanus Thein Bass Born Pardubice - Died 30 Dec 1974 - Debut as Benes in Dalibor (Smetana) 17 Jun 1927

1934 Birth of Charlotte Berthold Mezzo-Soprano Born Lobau - Debut as Cherubino in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) 1962 - Teacher Willi Domgraf-Fassbaender - Created Sophie in Play of Love & Death (Cikker) - Sang in premiere of Till (Wohlgemuth) - Ein Engel kommt nach Babylon (Kelterborn)

1942 Death of Rudolf Wittekopf Bass Born 11 Dec 1863 Berlin - Debut 1888 Sang in premiere of Roland von Berlin (Leoncavallo)

1957 Birth of Canadian soprano Nancy ARGENTA in Nelson BC Canada - Debut as Huntress in Hippolyte et Aricie (Rameau) 1983 - Teachers:Gerard Souzay, Peter Pears

1958 Birth of Agnes Mellon Soprano Born Epinay-sur-Seine

1968 Death of Kipras Petrauskas Tenor Born 23 Nov 1886 Wilna - Debut in Birute (Petrauskas M)

1970 Death of Kathryn Meisle Mezzo-Soprano - Born 12 Oct 1899 Philadelphia - Debut as Erda in Siegfried (Wagner) 1923

1990 Death of Flora Rafanelli Mezzo-Soprano - Born 30 Sep 1930 Florence - Debut in Elise e Claudio (Mercadante) 1960
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 18

1685 First Performance of Lully's opera Roland at Versailles

1729 Handel and John James Heidegger are permitted to produce operas at the King's Theater by The Royal Academy in London

1746 Death of castrato Valeriano Pellegrini. Born 1663 ? Verona - Created Myrtillus in Pastor Fido (Handel) - Thesius in Teseo (Handel) - Nerone in Agrippina (Handel) Gheroldo in Tassilone (Steffani) - Lepido in Silla (Handel) - Sang in premiere of Fede Publica (Bononcini)

1806 Birth of tenor Eduard Mantius in Schwerin - Died 4 July 1874 - Debut as Tamino in Zauberflote (Mozart) - Created Slender in Merry Wives of Windsor (Nicolai)

1841 Birth of French composer Emmanuel CHABRIER in Ambert, Puy-de-Domes - Died Paris, 13 SEP 1894

1863 Birth of mezzo-soprano Marie Renard in Graz. Died 19 Oct 1939 - Debut as Azucena in Trovatore (Verdi) 1882 - Created Charlotte in Werther (Massenet) Frau Dot in Heimlich am Herd (Goldmark)
1871 First Performance of Giovanni Bottesini's opera Ali Baba in London

1873 Birth of tenor Alfred von Bary in Valetta, Malta - Died 13 Sep 1926 - Debut as Lohengrin in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1903

1886 Death of tenor Joseph Tichatschek - Born 11 July 1807 in Teplice, Czech - Created Cola Rienzi in Rienzi (Wagner) - Tannhauser in Tannhauser (Wagner)

1912 Death of tenor Hermann Winkelmann Born 8 Mar 1849 in Brunswick - Debut as Manrico in Trovatore (Verdi) 1875 - Created Parsifal in Parsifal (Wagner) - Nero Claudius in Nero (Rubinstein)

1914 Birth of soprano Marianne Schech in Germany - Died 22 July 1999 - Debut as Marta in Tiefland (D'Albert) 1937 - Pupils, Carole Farley, Felicity Palmer, Doris Soffel - Created Esprit du Ciel in Don Juan de Manera (Tomasi)

1915 Birth of mezzo-soprano Ruth Lange in Rabenau - Debut 1938

1918 Death of soprano Amalie Materna - Born 10 July 1844 in St Georges Styria - Debut in Leichte Kavallerie (Von Suppe) 1865 - Created Kundry in Parsifal (Wagner) - Brunnhilde in Siegfried (Wagner) - Brunnhilde in Gotterdammerung (Wagner) - Queen of Sheba in Queen of Sheba (Goldmark)

1928 Birth of Belgian mezzo soprano Rita GORR

1930 First Performance of D. Shostakovich's opera The Nose from Nikolai Gogo's work, at the Maliiy Opera Theater in Leningrad

1933 Birth of tenor Cornelius Fanatzeanu in Cluj. Debut 1945

1943 Death of soprano Maria Michailova Born 3 Jun 1866. in Kharkov, Ukraine - Debut as Queen in Huguenots (Meyerbeer) 20 Apr 1892

1946 Birth of Italian soprano Katia RICCIARELLI in Rovigo - Debut as Mimi in Boheme (Puccini) 1969

1952 Birth of tenor Paul Arden-Griffith in Stockport - Debut as Puck in Midsummer Night's Dream (Britten) 1973 - Sang in premiere of We came to the River (Henze)

1953 Death of tenor Mirko Stork - Born 2 July 1880 in Prague - Debut as Grenicheux in Cloches de Cornville(Planquette) 22 Jun 1904 - Sang in premiere of Adventures of Mr Broucek (Janacek)

1956 Birth of German tenor Christoph PREGARDIEN in Limburg - Debut as Wenzel in Bartered Bride (Smetana) 1984

. 
1957 Death of tenor Fritz Wolff - Born 28 Oct 1894 in Munich - Debut as Loge in Rheingold (Wagner) 1925 - Sang in premiere in Singing Devil (Schreker)

1958 First broadcast of a TV series titled What Does Music Mean? with The New York Philharmonic as part of their "Young People's Concerts", on CBS-TV. Each of the 53 programs was hosted by Leonard Bernstein, concluding in 1972

1962 A dinner at the White House honoring Igor Stravinsky was hosted by President and Mrs. Kennedy
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 19

1576 Death of German meistersinger and composer Hans Sachs, at age 81 in Nuremberg

1674 First Performance of Lully's opera Alceste at The Paris Opera

1737 Birth of castrato Giuseppe Millico in Terlizzi Bari - Created Orpheus in Feste D'Apollo (Gluck) - Paride in Paride ed Elena (Gluck)

1797 Birth of baritone Henri-Bernard Dabadie in Pau - Died May 1853 - Debut as Cinna in Vestale (Spontini) 1819 - Created Horn in Gustavus III (Auber) - Pietro in Masaniello (Auber) - Belcore in Elisir d'Amore (Donizetti) - Rugierro in Juive (Halevy) - William Tell in William Tell (Rossini) - Pharaoh in Mose in Egitto (Rossini) - Rambaud in Comte Ory (Rossini) - Belcore in Philtre (Auber)

1853 First Performance of Verdi's Il Trovatore in Rome

1878 Birth of tenor Rudolf Ritter in Brux - Died 3 Jun 1966 - Debut 1910 - Pupil, Richard Holm - Created Guido Barbi in Florentinische Tragodie (Zemlinsky) - Primus Thaler in Kuhreigen (Kienzl)

1884 First Performance of Massenet's opera Manon in Paris

1899 Birth of baritone Luigi Borgonovo in Milan - Died 18 Aug 1975 - Debut 1925 - Created Polinnesso in Ariodante (Rota)

1909 Birth of bass-baritone Hans Hotter in Offenbach am Main - Died 6 December 2003 Grünwald, Germany, near Munich - Debut as Speaker in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1929 - Teacher of Margaret Marshall, James Morris, Cheryl Studer, David Ward, Laszlo Polgar - Created Commandant in Friedenstag (Strauss R) - Jupiter in Liebe der Danae (Strauss R) - Olivier in Capriccio (Strauss R) - Sang in premiere of Besuch der Alten dame (Von Einem)

1918 Birth of baritone Otello Borgonova in Genua - Debut as Germont in Traviata (Verdi) 1953 - Sang in premiere of Smorfia (Bettinelli) Trilogia das Barcas (Braga Santos) - Il Barone avaro (Napoli) - Elisabetta (Viozzi) - Capello di Paglia di Firenze (Rota) - Precedura penale (Chailly).

1920 Birth of Italian composer Luciano CHAILLY in Ferrara - Died Milan 24 DEC 2002. - Composer of 13 operas, ballets and other works - Father of famed conductor Riccardo Chailly

1937 Birth of bass-baritone Rudolf Hartmann in Bad Windsheim - Debut as Masetto in Don Giovanni (Mozart) 1963 - Sang in premiere of Ein Engel Kommt nach Babylon (Kelterborn) - Ein Wahrer Held (Klebe)

1937 Death of tenor Aristodemo Giorgini. Born 1879 in Marano - Debut as Rodolfo in Boheme (Puccini) 28 Dec 1902 - Sang in premiere of Dispettosi Amante (Parelli)

1939 Death of baritone Ferdinand Pour Born 24 Feb 1894 - Sang in premiere of Cunning Little Vixen (Janacek)

1947 Birth of bass Leonard Mroz in Miedzyrzec - Debut as Pimen in Boris Godounov (Moussorgsky) 1972

1954 Death of soprano Clementine Duchene De Vere-Sapio - Born 12 Jan 1864 in Paris. - Debut as Queen in Huguenoys (Meyerbeer) 1881

1955 Birth of English conductor Simon RATTLE in Liverpool

1967 Birth of baritone Kurt Ollmann in Racine WI - Pupil of Gerard Souzay

1970 MET Opera debut of soprano Judith Blegen in The Magic Flute

1981 Death of soprano Iva Pacetti. Born 13 Dec 1898 in Prato. Debut as Aida in Aida (Verdi)

1999 Death of baritone Bernard Lefort Born 22 July 1922 - Pupil of Areliano Pertile
*


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the first performance of _Il trovatore_, Ettore Bastianini sings "Il balen del suo sorriso".


----------



## MAuer

sospiro said:


> To celebrate the first performance of _Il trovatore_, Ettore Bastianini sings "Il balen del suo sorriso".QUOTE]
> 
> One of my absolute favorite arias!


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 21

1713 First Perfiormance of G. F. Handel's opera Teseo

1775 Birth of Spanish tenor and composer Manuel GARCIA at Seville - Died 10 June 1832 - Debut in Griselda (Paer) - Father of singers, Maria Malibran, Michelle Viardot and Manuel Garcia Jr. aka Manuel del Popolo Vicente Garcia

1851 Death of German opera composer Albert Lortzing in Berlin - Born Berlin 23 OCT 1801

1859 Birth of baritone Karl Scheidemantel in Weimer - Died 26 June 1923 - Debut as Wolfram in Tannhauser (Wagner) 1878 - Created Faninal in Rosenkavalier (Strauss) - Kunrad in Feuersnot (Strauss)

1865 Birth of tenor Peter Cornelius in Labjergaard, Jutland - Died 25 Dec 1934 - Debut as Escamillo in Carmen (Bizet) 1892 - Created Jonathan in Saul Og David (Nielsen)

1876 Death of soprano Therese Grunbaum. Born 24 Aug 1791 in Vienna, - Debut as Lilli in Donauweibchen (Kauer) 1798 (Premiere) - Created Eglantine de Puiset in Euryanthe (Weber).

1880 First Performance of N. Rimsky-Korsakov's opera May Night in St. Petersburg.

1881 Birth of Greek baritone Ghiannis Anghelopoulos in Athens -Died 5 Dec 1943 - Debut as Rigoletto in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1910 - Sang in Premiere of Percuze (Sakellaridis) Master Builder (Kalomiris) Mother's Ring (Kalomiris)

1884 Birth of tenor Hermann Gallos in Vienna - Died 20 Feb 1957 - Teacher of Walter Berry, Hans Braun, Ferry Gruber Karl Terkal - Sang in premiere of Ariadne auf Naxos (Strauss)

1899 (20th?) Birth of Russian composer Alexander TCHEREPNIN aka Cherepnin in St. Petersburg - Died Paris 29 AUG 1977

1902 Birth of English tenor Webster BOOTH - Died 1984 - His wife and singing partner was Anne Ziegler

1904 First Performance of Leos Janácek's opera Jenufa at the National Theater in Berno

1920 Birth of bass Viorel Ban in Arad, Rumania - Debut as Sparafucile in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1950

1921 Birth of mezzo-soprano Hilde Rossl-Majdan in Vienna. Debut 1950

1922 Birth of bass Mario Petri in Perugia. - Died 26 Jan 1985 - Debut as Creon in Oedipus Rex (Stravinsky) 1948 - Created Agamemnon in Clitennestra (Pizzetti)

1929 First Performance of Franz Schreker's opera Der Schatzgräber, 'The Treasure Hunter' in Frankfurt

1938 American debut of conductor Erich Leinsdorf in NYC

1941 Birth of Spanish tenor, baritone? and conductor Placido DOMINGO in Madrid - Debut as Borsa in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1959 - Created Jose de Esproceda in Poeta (Torroba) Goya in Goya (Menotti)

1948 Death of Italian composer Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari in Venice at age 82 - Born Vienna 12 JAN 1876

1952 Birth of tenor Donald Dame Born 17 June 1917 New York

1957 Death of tenor Valentin Sindler - Born 30 Jan 1885 in Cholina.- Debut as Hoffmann in Contes d'Hoffmann (Offenbach) 6 Jan 1909

1957 Birth of American mezzo-soprano Suzanne MENTZER

1958 Death of tenor Jose De Trevi Born 31 Mar 1890 in Liege - Debut 1911 - Sang in premiere of Maximilien (Milhaud) - Oedipe (Enescu) - La Samaritaine (D'Olenne)

1970 Death of mezzo-soprano Jane Bathori Born 14 June 1877 in Paris - Debut 1900 - Sang in premiere of Germania (Franchetti)

1973 Death of tenor William Wernigk Born 5 Feb 1894 in Chemnitz - Sang in premiere of Danton's Tod (Von Einem)

1982 Death of bass Andre Huc-Santana Born 11 Oct 1912 in Argentina - Debut in Louise (Charpentier) 1939 - Created Father in Canuts (Kosma)

1984 Death of baritone Kari Nurmela - Born 26 May 1933 in Finland - Debut as Di Luna in Trovatore (Verdi) 1961

1985 Death of baritone Joel Berglund Born 4 June 1903 in Torsaker, Sweden Debut as Lothario in Mignon (Thomas) 1929 - Teacher, John - Sang in premiere of Fredlos(Linberg) - Resan till Amerika (Rosenberg)

1996 Death of baritone John Gibbs - Born 19 June 1937 in London. - Debut as Joe Blake in the premiere of One Man Show (Maw) 1964 Teacher Joan Cross - Created Joe Blake in One Man Show (Maw) - Sang in premiere of Rising of the Moon (Maw) - Burning Fiery Furnace (Britten)*


----------



## MAuer

A little something with which to celebrate Placido Domingo's 71st birthday . . .


----------



## sospiro

Short film on the making of Rigoletto a Mantua


----------



## prettyhippo

I think it's so amazing that Placido Domingo is still singing at his age, and still singing well! I just can't imagine him stopping.


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday Joseph Calleja born 22nd January 1978


----------



## GoneBaroque

Hard to believe but there was no report for January 22


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 23

1685 Birth of German-born British composer George Frideric HANDEL aka as Georg Friedrich Händel in Halle, Saxony - Died London, 14 APR 1759.

1732 First Performance of Handel's oratorio Esther at the Crown and Anchor Tavern, with the Children of the Chapel Royal on Handel's 47th birthday, in London

1835 First Performance of F. Joseph Halévy's opera La Juive 'The Jewess' at the Paris Opéra

1867 Death of singing coach George Smart Born 10 May 1776 in London Teacher of Jenny Lind

1910 Birth of soprano Maria Cebotari in Kishinev - Died 9 April 1949 - Debut as Mimi in Boheme (Puccini) 1931 - Created Aminta in Schweigsame Frau (Strauss) - Lucile in Danton's Tod (Von Einem)

1914 Birth of tenor Ronald Dowd in Sydney - Died 20 Mar 1990 - Debut as Hoffmann in Contes D'Hoffmann (Offenbach) 1948 - Created in Claudius in Hamlet (Searle) - Mosbie in Arden Must Die (Goehr)

1922 Birth of soprano Ilse Hollweg in Solingen - Died 9 Feb 1990 - Debut as Blonde in Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (Mozart) 1942 - Sang in premiere of Titus Feuerfuchs (Sutermeister) - Troilus und Cressida (Zillig) - Der Goldene Bock (Krenek) - Il Canto Sospeso (Nono)

1923 Death of tenor Georg Anthes Born 12 Mar 1863 in Bad Homburg - Died 23 Feb 1923 - Debut as Max in Freischutz (Weber) 1888 - Sang in premiere of Herrat (Draeseke) - Odysseus Heimkehr (Bungert) - Haschisch (Chelius) - Evanthia (Umlauff)

1923 Death of bass Francesco Navarini - Born 26 Dec 1855 in Cittadella, Padua Debut as Alfonso in Lucrezia Borgia (Donizetti) 1878 - Created Lodovico in Otello (Verdi) - Don Roldano Ximenes in Cristoforo Colombo (Franchetti) - Almozor in Condor (Gomes) - Giamshid in Regina del Nepal (Bottesini) - Hermit in Melusine (Gramman) - Maso in Fior d'Alpe (Franchetti) - Sang in premiere of Vandea (Clementi)

1928 Birth of baritone Usko Viitanen in Orimattila, Finland - Debut as Arsamene in Xerxes (Handel) 1958 - Teachers Carl Martin Oehman - Created Yeoman in Horseman (Sallinen)

1931 Death of Mario Ancona - Born 28 Feb 1860 in Livorno - Debut as Scindia in Re de Lahore (Massenet) 1889 - Created Silvio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) - Marcello in Serana (Keil)

1931 Death of soprano Nellie Melba - Born 19 May 1859 Richmond Melbourne - Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 13 Oct 1887 - Created Helene in Helene (Saint-Saens) - Elaine in Elaine (Bemberg)

1934 Birth of tenor Miroslav Frydlewicz in Pilsen - Debut as Jenik in Bartered Bride (Smetana) 1957 - Sang in premiere of the Hypochondriac (Pauer)

1934 Death of English composer Sir Edward Elgar at age 76, in Worcester, England - Broadheath 2 JUNE 1857

1935 Death of tenor Heinrich Hensel - Born 29 Oct 1874 in Neustadt - Debut in Alessandro Stradella (Flotow) - Created Hans Kraft in Barenhauter (S Wagner) - Prince in Dornroscher (Humperdinck)

2000 Death of Ernest Lough Treble / Baritone - Born 17 Nov 1911
*


----------



## sospiro

Thanks Rob. It's got to be some Handel then!

Any excuse to post Polypheme dressed as a scuba diver, complete with seaweed.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 24

1639 First Performance of Cavalli's opera Le Nozze di Teti e Peleo 'The Marriage of Thetis and Peleus' at the Teatro San Cassiano in Venice

1835 First Perfoprmance of Vincenzo Bellini's opera I Puritani at the Théatre-Italien in Paris

1883 Death of German composer Baron Friedrich von Flotow, at age 70 in Darmstadt -- Toitendorf 27 APR 1812

1885 Birth of bass Grigory Pirogov in Novoselki, Ryazan - Died 20 Feb 1931 - Debut 1908

1905 Birth of mezzo-soprano Elena Nicolai in Cerevo, Bulgaria - Died 24 Oct 1993 - Debut as Maddalena in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1932 - Sang in premiere of Ifigenia (Pizzetti) - Figlia di Jorio (Pizzetti)

1906 First Performance of S. Rachmaninoff's two one-act operas The Miserly Knight and Francesca da Rimini at the Bolshoi Theater in Moscow

1913 Birth of American composer and pianist Norman DELLO JOIO in NYC

1925 Birth of counter-tenor John Ferrante in Hartford, Connecticut

1930 Death of baritone Mario Sammarco Born 13 Dec 1868 in Palermo - Debut as Valentin in Faust (Gounod) 1888 Teacher of Paul Schoeffler, Alexander Sved - Created Gerard in Andrea Chenier (Giordano) - Carlo Worms in Germania (Franchetti) - Juan Alvardo in Natoma(Herbert) - Cascart in Zaza (Leoncavallo) - Gaos in Vita Brettone (Mugnone) - Sang in premiere of Dispettosi Amanti (Parelli)

1940 Death of baritone Emiel Van Bosch Born 10 Jan 1886 in Boom, Belgium

1959 First Performance of D. Shostakovich's operetta Moscow, Cheryomushki at the Moscow Operetta Theater

1965 Death of mezzo-soprano Elvira Casazza Born 15 Nov 1887 in Ferrara - Debut 1911 - Created Debora in Debora e Jaele (Pizzetti) - Commander in Cavalieri di Ekuba (Zandonai) - Sang in premiere of Diavolo nel Campanile (Lualdi) - Uomo che ride (Pedrollo)

1982 Death of tenor Bjarne Buntz - Born 2 Sep1901 in Bergen - Debut as Alfredo in Traviata (Verdi) 1933 - Sang in premiere of Cymbelin (Eggen L)

1986 Death of bass-baritone Kenneth Schon Born 1909 in Esdale, Wisconsin - Debut as Tomsky in Pique Dame (Tchaikovsky) 1909 - Created Jupiter in Olympians (Bliss)
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

sospiro said:


> Thanks Rob. It's got to be some Handel then!
> 
> Any excuse to post Polypheme dressed as a scuba diver, complete with seaweed.


Thanks Annie, Interesting production. Solovov does an excellent job on one of my favorite Handel arias.


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the first performance of The Miserly Knight


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 25

1886 German conductor Wilhelm Furtwängler in Berlin - Died 30 November 1954

1958 Italian tenor Vincenzo La Scola In Palermo - Died 15 April 2011 in Mersin, Turkey due to a heart attack - Debut in 1983 at the Teatro Regio in Parma as Ernesto in Gaetano Donizetti's Don Pasquale
*

This is the only information recieved for today.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 26

1734 First Performance of Handel's opera Arianna runs for seventeen performances in London

1834 Birth of soprano Marie Sass in Ghent. - Died 8 Nov 1907 - Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1852 - Created Bacchante in Philemon et Baucis (Gounod) - Selika in Africaine (Meyerbeer) - Elisabeth de Valois in Don Carlos (Verdi)

1860 Death of soprano Wilhelmine Schroder-Devrient - Born 6 Dec 1804 in Hamburg - Debut as Pamina in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1821 - Created Senta in Flying Dutchman (Wagner) - Adriano in Rienzi (Wagner) - Venus in Tannhauser (Wagner) - Sang in premiere of Jessonda (Spohr)

1891 Death of mezzo-soprano Rita Gabussi - Born 1815 in Bologna - Debut as Rosina in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) 1839 - Created Medea in Medea (Mercadante)

1901 Birth of bass-baritone Theo Hermann in Vienna - Died 18 Feb 1977 - Debut as Mephistopheles in Faust (Gounod) 1922 Teacher of Geraint Evans

1911 First Performance of Richard Strauss' opera Der Rosenkavalier, at the Dresden Opera

1919 Birth of mezzo-soprano Frances Bible in Sacketts Harbor, N Y - Died 29 January 2001 Hemet CA -Debut as Shepherd in Tosca (Puccini) 1948 - Created Augusta Tabor in Ballad of Baby Doe (Moore) - Elizabeth Proctor in Crucible (Ward) - Mango Vendor / 2nd Servant in Troubled Island (Still) - Frade in Dybbuk (Tamkin)

1924 Birth of tenor Heinz Hoppe in Munster - Debut as Xerxes in Xerxes (Handel) 1953 - Created Hohenzdlern in Prinz von Homburg (Henze) - Sang in premiere Grune Kakadu (Mohaupt)

1926 Birth of baritone Abe Polakov in Bucharest - Debut as Di Luna in Trovatore (Verdi) 1961 - Sang in premier of Die Errettung Thebens (Kelterborn)

1934 Birth of tenor Ottavio Garaventa in Genoa - Debut as Ottavio in Don Giovanni (Mozart) 1954 - Created Tancredi in Gattopardo (Musco)

1947 Death of soprano Grace Moore - Born 5 Dec 1898 in Jellicoe, Tennessee - Debut as Mimi in Boheme (Puccini) 7 Feb 1928 - Pupil of Mary Garden

1957 First Performance of Francis Poulenc's opera The Dialogs of the Carmelites in Milan at La Scala Nino Sanzogno conducting

1974 Death of Austrian tenor Julius Patzak in Bavaria, Germany - Born Vienna, 9 APR 1898 - Debut as Radames in Aida (Verdi) 3 Apl 1926 - Pupils, Norman Bailey, Ernst Haefliger, Herbert Handt - -Created Camille Desmoulins in Danton's Tod (Von Einem) - - Young Cavalier in Herz (Pfitzner) - Private in Friedenstag (Strauss) - Newsvendor / Death in Passe Kontrolle (Angerer) - Sang in premiere of Der Mond (Orff)

1975 Death of soprano Toti Dal Monte - Born 27 June 1893 in Venice. - Debut as Biancofiore in Francesca da Rimini (Zandonai) 1916 - Created Rosalinda in Re (Giordano)

1985 Death of bass Mario Petri - Born 21 Jan 1922 in Perugia - Debut as Creon in Oedipus Rex (Stravinsky) - Created Agamemnon in Clitennestra (Pizzetti)

1994 Death of soprano Tiana Lemnitz - Born 26 Oct 1897 in Metz - Debut as Undine in Undine (Lortzing) 13 Mar 1921 - Sang in premiere of Prinz von Homburg (Graener)

2001 Death of baritone Keith Latham. - Born 27 Jan 1954 in Burnley Lancs - Debut as Titon in Undine (Lortzing) 1984
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 27

1733 First Performance of Handel's opera Orlando which runs for ten performances at The King's Theater in Haymarket, London

1756 Birth of Austrian composer W. A. MOZART in Salzburg - Died Vienna 5 DEC 1791

1758 Death of castrato Senesino (Francesco Bernardi). Born 1680 Siena - Created Giulio Cesare in Giulio Cesare (Handel) - Andronicus in Tamerlano (Handel) - Bertarido in Rodelinda (Handel) - Ezio in Ezio (Handel) - Gualtiero in Griselda (Bononcini) - Sosarme in Sosarme (Handel) - Alessandro Magno in Alessandro (Handel) - Guido in Flavio (Handel) - Admeto in Admeto (Handel) - Floridante in Floridante (Handel) - Ottone in Ottone (Handel) - Poro in Poro Re Dell'Indie (Handel) - Riccardo in Riccardo Primo (Handel) - Lucejo in Scipione (Handel) - Tolomeo in Tolomeo (Handel) - Teseo in Arianna in Nasso (Porpora) - Orlando in Orlando (Handel) - Ottone II in Teofane (Lotti)

1775 Birth of Spanish tenor and composer Manuel del Popolo Vicente Rodriguez GARCIA

1823 Birth of French composer Edouard LALO in Lille - Died Paris, 22 APR 1892

1844 First Performance of Erkel's opera Hunyady László in Budapest. Perhaps the first national Hungarian opera

1849 First Performance of G. Verdi's opera La battaglia di Legnano. 'The Battle of Legnano' at the Teatro Argentina in Rome

1881 Birth of soprano Andrjeva von Skilondz in St Petersburg Died 5 Apr 1969 - Debut 1904 - Pupils: Anna-Lisa Bjorling, Kim Borg, Kjerstin Dellert, Eva Gustavson, Carl Axel Hallgren, Arne Hendriksen, Benna Lemon-Brundin Margit Mandahl, Stina Britta Melander, Kerstin Meyer, Rut Moberg Sonja Norin, Astrid Ohlson, Elisabeth Soderstrom

1887 Birth of tenor Francesco Merli in Milan - Died 11 Dec 1976 - Debut as Elisero in Mose (Rossini) 1914 - Created Baldo in Belfagor (Respighi) - Fausto in Urania (Favara)

1890 Birth of baritone and coach Hans Duhan in Vienna - Died 6 Mar 1971 - Debut 1910 Pupils, Walter Berry, Hans Braun, Erich Kunz, Peter Lagger, Otto Weiner, Hermann Uhde - Sang in premiere of Ariadne auf Naxos (Strauss)

1901 Death of Italian composer Giuseppe Verdi at age 87 in Milan - Born Roncole, 10 OCT 1813

1901 Death of Italian composer Giuseppe Verdi at age 87 in Milan - Born Roncole 10 OCT 1813

1930 Birth of soprano Eleonora Andreyeva in Witebsk - Debut as Elena in Vespri Siciliani (Verdi) 1958

1933 Birth of soprano Anna Green Soprano in Southampton - Debut as Amelia in Ballo in Maschera (Verdi) 1961

1947 Death of soprano Anna Bahr Mildenberg - Born 29 Nov 1872 Vienna - Debut Brunnhilde in Walkure (Wagner) 1895 - Teacher of Josef Greindl, Lauritz Melchior

1947 Death of composer AND tenor Reynaldo Hahn - Born 9 Aug 1874 in Caracas, Venezuela - Teacher of Jennie Tourel

1954 Birth of baritone Keith Latham in Burnley Lancs - Died 26 Jan 2001 - Debut as Titon in Undine (Lortzing) 1984

1955 Death of bass Peter Lordmann Born 22 Mar 1874 in Cologne - Debut 1897 - Sang in premiere of Die Marketenderin (Humperdinck)

1955 First Performsance of Michael Tippett's opera The Midsummer Marriage at the Royal Opera House, in London John Pritchard conducting

1956 Death of Austrian conductor Erich Kleiber at age 65 - Born Vienna, 5 AUG 1890

2002 Death of tenor Alain Vanzo Born 2 April 1928 in Monte Carlo - Debut as Pirate in Oberon (Weber) 1954
*


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the first performance of _La battaglia di Legnano_, the fabulous aria "Ah! M´abraccia...d`esultanza"


----------



## MAuer

Happy Birthday, Wolfgang! And to celebrate, a clip of Tamino's Bildnisarie sung by the great Fritz Wunderlich (who named two of his children Wolfgang and Konstanze):


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 28

1791 Birth of French opera composer Louis Ferdinand Joseph Herold in Paris - Died Paris 19 JAN 1833

1806 First Performance of Etienne Mehul's opera Les Deux Aveugles in Paris

1812 Birth of soprano Marie Cornelie Falcon in Paris Died 25 Feb 1897 - Debut Alice in Robert le Diable (Meyerbeer) 20 July 1832 - Created Amelie in Gustav III (Auber) - Valentine in Huguenots (Meyerbeer) - Rachel in Juive (Halevy) - Leonora in Alessandro Stradella (Niedermayer) - Morgiana in Ali Baba (Cherubini)

1830 First Performance of Auber's opera Fra Diavalo at Opera Comique Paris

1898 Death of Romanian opera composer Alexandru Flechtenmacher at 74. - Born 1823

1904 Tenor Enrico Caruso signs his first recording contract with Victor Records

1916 First Performance of Enrique Granados' opera Goyescas MET Opera, NYC

1918 Birth of soprano Frances Yeend in Vancouver, Washington - Debut as Nedda in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo)

1923 Birth of tenor Paul Asciak in Valetta, Malta - Debut as Turiddu in Cavalleria Rusticana (Meyerbeer)

1929 Birth of Spanish soprano Pilar LORENGAR. Died 1 JUN 1966

1930 Death of soprano Emmy Destinn. Born 26 Feb 1878 in Prague. Debut as Santuzza in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 19 Jul 1898 Teacher of Jarmila Novotna - Created Minnie in Fanciulla del West (Puccini) - Hedwig of Merian in Heirat Wider Willen (Humperdinck) - Elsbeth in Roland of Berlin (Leoncavallo) - Sang in premiere of Lange Kerl (Woikowsky-Biedaus)

1931 Birth of bass Ezio Flagello in New York - Debut as Dulcamara in Elisir d'Amore (Donizetti) 1955 - Teachers, John Brownlee, Luigi Ricci, Friedrich Schorr - Created Enobarbus in Antony & Cleopatra (Barber) - Sultan in Command Performance (Middleton)

1933 Birth of bass Spiro Malas in Baltimore - Debut as Marco in Gianni Schicci (Puccini) 1959 - Teacher Rosa Ponselle - Pupil John Aler - Created Francis Nurse in Crucible (Ward) - Alcinous in Nausicaa (Glanville-Hicks)

1933 Death of tenor Adolf Krossing - Born 1 Jan 1848 in Prazan - Debut in Lucrezia Borgia (Donizetti) 10 Nov 1870 - Created Skrivanek in Secret (Smetana) - Michalek in Devil's Wall (Smetana) - Sang in premiere of Debora (Foerster)

1935 Death of Russian composer Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov at age 75, in Moscow. b-19 NOV 1859

1943 Birth of soprano Malvina Major in Hamilton N Z. Teacher: Ruth Packer, Sister Mary Leo

1944 Death of mezzo-soprano Maartje Offers Born 27 Feb 1892 in Koudekerke, Holland - Debut as Delilah in Samson et Delilah (Saint-Saens) 1917

1944 Birth of British avant-garde composer John TAVENER in London

1947 Death of Venezuelan-French conductor and composer Reynaldo Hahn at age 72 in Paris - Born Caracas 9 AUG 1874

1952 Death of tenor Anton Sekar-Rozhansky - Born 18 May 1863 - Created Sadko in Sadko (Rimsky-Korsakov) - Guidon in Tsar Sultan (Rimsky-Korsakov) - Lykov in Tsar's Bride (Rimsky-Korsakov)

1954 Death of bass Allen Hinckley Born 11 Oct 1877 in Gloucester, Mass - Debut as King in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1903 -Pupil of Siegfried Wagner, Cosima Wagner

1960 Death of tenor Ettore Parmeggiani Born 15 Aug 1895 in Rimini - Debut as Cavaradossi in Tosca (Puccini) 1921 - Created Nevo in Nerone (Mascagni) - Collatino in Lucrezia (Respighi) - Sang in premiere Giulio Cesare (Malipiero)

1967 Death of baritone Greek Evans. Born 1889 in Omaha, Nebraska

1972 First Performance of Scott Joplin's opera Treemonisha in Atlanta The orchestration by T.J. Anderson

1981 Death of tenor Agostino Lazzari Born 17 Nov 1919 in Genoa - Debut as Almaviva in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) 1943 - Created Opponent in Partita a Pugni (Tosatti) - Parmeno in Celestina (Testi) - Sang in premiere of Dottore di Vetro (Vlad) Amleto (Zafred)

1996 Fire destroys Venice Opera House 'The Phoenix' for second time
*


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday to Paul Asciak.

Paul is Joseph Calleja's voice coach & Alice, who runs Joseph's fansite, has done a little tribute to Paul. The biography "Small Island, Great Riches" by Sue Brown is a delightful book.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 29

1664 First Performance of Moliere and Lully's The Forced Marriage in the Louvre, Paris

1728 First Performance of The Beggar's Opera by John Gay and Christopher Pepusch at Lincoln's Inn Fields in London. Runs for 62 performances

1781 First Performance of Mozart's Idomeneo at the Hoftheater in Munich

1782 Birth of French composer Daniel-Francois AUBER in Caen - Died Paris 12 MAY 1871

1837 Death after a duel of Russian poet and dramatist Alexander Pushkin - His works were the basis of Glinka's Russland and Ludmilla opera - Mussorgsky's Boris Gudunov opera - Tchaikovsky's Eugen Onegin - and the Pushkin version of the legend of Don Juan called the The Stone Guest by Dargomijsky

1849 Birth of bass-baritone Anton Von Fuchs in Munich - Died 15 Apr 1925 - Debut as Liebenau in Waffenschmied (Lortzing) 1873 - Sang in premiere of Die Feen (Wagner) - Der Barenhauter (Wagner S)

1852 (Feb 29?) Birth of British composer Sir Frederic HYMEN in Kingston, Jamaica - 6 OCT 1935 Came to England as a child. Was conductor of the Philharmonic (1888-92, 1900-07). Scottish Orchestra (1900-10). He composed operas, cantatas, oratorios, symphonies, overtures, pianoforte pieces, and some 300 songs

1862 Birth of English composer Frederick 'Fritz' Theodor Albert DELIUS in Bradford, Yorkshire. d-Grez-sur-Loing, France 10 JUN 1934. Composed for many years in the America on his orange orchard near Jacksonville, FL

1882 First Performance of Rimsky-Korsakov's opera The Snow Maiden in St. Petersburg

1897 Birth of soprano Mary Lewis in Hot Springs, Arkansas - Died 31 Dec 1941 - Debut as Marguerite in Faust (Gounod) 19 Oct 1923 Pupil of Jean De Reszke - Created Mary in Hugh the Drover (Vaughan Williams)

1898 Birth of soprano Maria Muller in Theresienstadt - Died 13 Mar 1958 - Debut as Elsa in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1919

1905 Death of baritone Max Stagemann - Born 10 May 1843 in Freienwalde

1916 Birth of soprano Kyra Vayne aka Kyra Knopmuss, in St Petersburg - Died 12 Jan 2001 - Debut in Sorochinsky Fair (Mussorgsky)

1924 Birth of soprano Lois Marshall in Toronto - Died 19 February 1997 - Debut as Queen of the Night in Zauberflote (Mozart)

1929 Death of baritone and coach Jacques Bouhy - Born 18 June 1848 in Pepinster Belgium - Debut as Mephistopheles in Faust (Gounod) 1871 - Pupils, Bessie Abott, Suzanne Adams, Lillian Blauvelt, Clara Butt Amy Castles, Gervase Elwes, Eva Gauthier, Putnam Griswold Kathleen Howard, Louise Kirkby-Lunn, Leo Rains, Mary Garden Oscar Saenger, Herbert Witherspoon, Louise Homer - Created Escamillo in Carmen (Bizet) - Don Cesar de Bazan in Don Cesar de Bazan (Massenet) - Sang in premiere of Paul et Virginie (Masse) - Bravo (Salvayre)

1939 Birth of soprano Lorna Haywood in Birmingham - Debut in Katya Kabanova (Janacek) 1964

1940 Birth of bass Justino Diaz in San Juan, Puerto Rico - Debut as Ben in Telephone (Menotti) 1957 - Pupil of Frederick Jagel- Created Antony in Antony & Cleopatra (Barber) - Francesca Cenci in Beatrix Cenci (Ginestra)

1940 Death of bass Edward Lankow Born 1883 Tarrytown-on-Hudson - Debut as Sarastro in Zauberflote (Mozart) 11 Oct 1906

1942 Death of bass Foster Richardson - Born 10 Jan 1890 in Nottingham

1943 Birth of soprano Irma Urrila in Helsinki - Debut as Mimi in Boheme (Puccini) 1964 - Created 1st Witch in Macbeth (Bibalo) - Sang in premiere of Last Temptation (Kokkonen)

. 
1947 Death of soprano Marthe Chenal - Born 24 Aug 1881 in Paris - Debut as Brunnhilde in Sigurd (Reyer) 1905 - Sang in premiere of La Sorciere (Erlanger)

1952 Birth of bass Roderick Earle in Winchester - Debut as Spinelloccio in Gianni Schicci (Puccini) 1978 - Teacher, Otakar Kraus - Sang in premiere of Anna Karenina (Hamilton)

1957 Death of soprano Marcella Roeseler Born 21 Jun 1890 in Berlin - Debut 1910 Sang in premiere of Die Heilige Berg (Sinding)

1960 Death of baritone Mack Harrell Born 8 Oct 1909 in Celeste, Texas - Debut as Biterolf in Tannhauser (Wagner) 16 Dec 1939 - Pupils, Alan Baker, William Blankenship, Thomas Stewart - Created Samson in Warrior (Rogers) - Azrael in Dybbuk (Tamkin)

1962 Birth of soprano Rosa Mannion in Lancashire - Debut as Adina in Elisir D'Amore (Donizetti) 1984 - Created Anna Howe in Clarissa (Holloway)

1988 Death by suicide of American opera singer Bantcho Bantchevsky - He leapt to his death from the balcony of New York's Metropolitan Opera House during a performance of Verdi's Macbeth

1995 Death of tenor Ferruccio Tagliavini Born 14 Aug 1913 in Reggio, Emilia - Debut as Rodolfo in Boheme (Puccini) 26 Oct 1938 - Sang in premiere of Campagne (Rossellini).

2001 Death of mezzo-soprano Frances Bible - Born 26 Jan 1919 in Sacketts Harbor, N Y. - Debut as Shepherd in Tosca (Puccini) 1948 - Created Augusta Tabor in Ballad of Baby Doe (Moore) - Elizabeth Proctor in Crucible (Ward) - Mango Vendor / 2nd Servant in Troubled Island (Still) - Frade in Dybbuk (Tamkin)
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 30

1766 Death of mezzo-soprano Susanna Cibber Born Feb 1714 in London - Debut as Amalie in Amelie (Lampe) - Teacher, Thomas Arne (brother) - Created Micah in Samson (Handel) - Lichas in Hercules (Handel)

1833 Birth of soprano Marie Wilt in Vienna. - Died 24 Sep 1891 - Debut as Donna Anna in Don Giovanni (Mozart) 1865 - Created Sulamith in Queen of Sheba (Goldmark)

1862 Birth of German conductor Walter DAMROSCH in Breslau - Died 1950

1874 Death of soprano Adelaide Comelli-Rubini - Born 1798 in Paris. - Created Aline in Alina Regina di Golconda (Donizetti) - Metilde in Gianni di Calais (Donizetti) - Nina in Giovedi Grasso (Donizetti) - Cocismano in Italici e Gl'Indiani (M E Carafa) - Edita in Talismano (Pacini) - Anaide in Anacreonte in Samo (Mercadante) - Indatir in Sciti (Mercadante) - Clementina in Abate Dell'Epee (G Mosca) - Sang in premiere of La Sposa Indiana (Generali)

1876 Birth of bass-baritone Emil Stiebel in Stockholm - Died 15 Jul 1950 - Debut 1902 - Sang in premiere Domedagsprofeterna (Peterson-Berger) - Resa till Amerika (Rosenberg) - Judith (Berg N) - Marionetter (Rosenberger) - Singoalla (De Frumerie)

1879 Birth of soprano Jeanne Hatto in St Amour, France - Died Mar 1958 - Debut as Brunehild in Sigurd (Reyer) - Sang in premiere of Barbares (Saint-Saens) Astarte(Leroux) Roi Arthus (Chausson) La Voila du Bonheur (Pons)

1895 ('97?) Birth of bass-baritone Georg Hann in Vienna - Died 9 Dec 1950 - Debut 1927 - Created Sergeant in Friedenstag (Strauss) - La Roche in Capriccio (Strauss) - Sang in premiere of Lucedia (Giannini)

1897 Death of bass Mikhail Koryakin Born 31 Mar 1850 in Kochtka - Debut 1878 - Created Thibault in Maid of Orleans (Tchaikovsky) - Konchak in Prince Igor (Borodin) - Bermate in Snow Maiden (Rimsky-Korsakov) - Kitschiga in Zauberin (Tchaikovsky) - Sang in premiere of Pique Dame (Tchaikovsky)

1916 Birth of soprano Rina Gigli in Naples - Died 22 Aug 2000 - Debut as Suzel in Amico Fritz (Mascagni) 1936 - Teacher, Beniamino Gigli - Sang in premiere of Jura (Gabriel)

1916 Death of baritone William Samuell Born 1885 in Swansea - Debut as Dapertutto in Contes d'Hoffmann (Offenbach) 1911

1917 First Performance of Alexander Zemlinsky's opera A Florentine Tragedy at the Hoftheater in Stuttgart

. 
1919 Death of baritone Friedrich Weidemann Born 1 Jan 1871 in Ratzeberg - Debut 1896 - Sang in premiere of Der Musikant (Bittner)

1924 Birth of mezzo-soprano Helen Vanni in Davenport, Iowa - Debut as Page in Rigoletto 1956

1934 Death of tenor Louis Morrison Born 11 May 1888 in Antwerp - Debut as Manrico in Trovatore (Verdi) 1 Oct 1909 - Created Bassiono in Shylock (Alpeartz)

1939 Death of tenor Giuseppe Radaell . Born 1885 - Debut as Enzo in Gioconda (Ponchielli) 1915 - Sang in premiere of Grazia (Richetti) Ivania (Pizzi)

1954 Birth of counter-tenor Jochem Kowalski in Wachow - Created Creon in Freispruch fur Medea (Liebermann) - Farinelli in Farinelli (Matthus) - Sang in premiere of Antigonae (Katzer)

1954 Death of tenor Ferdinando Ciniselli Born 14 Mar 1893 in Mortara - Debut as Alfredo in Traviata (Verdi) 1919 - Created Renato in Via della Finestra (Zandonai)

1959 Death of mezzo-soprano Therese Schnabel-Behr Born 14 Sep 1876 Teacher of Signe Rappe, Maria Stader, Peter Pears

1960 Birth of soprano Yvonne Barclay in Ayrshire - Debut as 1st Boy in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1983 - Created Woman in Panic (Sawer) - Aphrodite and/ Cow 1 in Judgement of Paris (Woolrich)

1960 Birth of baritone Gerald Finlay in Montreal, Canada - Debut as Figaro in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) 1986 Teachers, Gary Relyea, John York Skinner, Lyndon van der Pump - Created Harry Heegan in Silver Tassle (Turnage) - Mr Fox in Fantastic Mister Fox (Picker)

1963 Death of French composer Francis Poulenc, at age 64, in Paris - Born Paris, 7 JAN 1899

1968 Death of soprano Gladys Axman Taylor Born 1895 in Boston - Debut in Oiseau Bleu (Wolff) 27 Dec 1917

1969 Death of tenor Giovanni Martinelli Born 22 Oct 1880 in Padua - Debut as Ernani in Ernani (Verdi) 29 Dec 1910 Teacher, Giuseppe Mandolini - Teacher of David Thaw, Jack Harrold, Carol Fox - Created Don Fernando in Goyescas (Granados) - Lefebvre in Madame Sans Gene (Giordano) - Sang in premiere of Melenis (Zandonai) - Mori di Valenzia (Ponchielli)

1969 Death of soprano Fritzi Massary Born 31 Mar 1882 in Vienna - Sang in premiere of Perlen der Cleopatra (O Straus) - Letzte Walzer (O Straus) - Tanz um die Liebe (O Straus) - Teresina (O Straus) - Konigen (O Straus) - Frau die Weiss was sie Will (O Straus) - Liebe Augusten (Fall) - Kaiserin (Fall) - Spanische Nachtigall (Fall) - Madame Pompadour (Fall)

1995 Death of soprano Irma Handler Born 6 Sep 1907 in Philipsburg. - Created Xanthe in Liebe der Danae (Strauss)

1997 Death of tenor Carlo Zampighi Born 1927 in Forli - Debut 1951 - Teacher, Magda Olivero

1998 Death of tenor Richard Cassilly Born 4 Dec 1927 in Washington DC - Debut as Michele in Saint of Bleeker St (Menotti) - 1955 Teachers: Hans Heinz, Rosa Ponselle
*


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday to Gerald Finley. Click here for more information on Gerald.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*JANUARY 31

1679 First Performance of Jean-Baptiste Lully's opera Bellerophon, at Paris Opera

1727 First Performance of G. F. Handel's opera Admeto re di Tessaglia at the Haymarket Theater in London

1783 Death of Caffarelli (Gaetano Majorano) Castrato Born 12 Apr 1710 Bari - Died 31 Jan 1783 - Debut in Valemaro (Sarro) 1726 - Created Xerxes in Xerxes (Handel) - Faramondo in Faramondo (Handel) - Farnaspe in Adriano in Siria (Pergolesi) - Alessandro Severo in Alessandro Severo (Handel) - Oreste in Andromacca (Leo)

1827 Birth of Marie Cabel Soprano Born 31 Jan 1827 Luttich - Died 1885 - Debut as Georgette in Val D'Andorre (Halevy) 1849 - Created Dinorah in Dinorah (Meyerbeer) - Philine in Mignon (Thomas) - Manon Lescaut in Manon Lescaut (Auber) - Toinon in Bijou Perdu (Adam) - Helene in Premier Jour de Bonheur (Auber) - Sang in premiere of Georgette (Gevaert) - La Promise (Clapisson) - Jaguerita l'Indienne (Halevy) - Muletier de Tolede (Adam) - La Chatte merveilleuse (Grisar) - Troyens a Carthage (Berlioz)

.
1881 Birth of Anton Arnold Tenor Born 31 Jan 1881 Weisskirchen - Died 13 July 1954 Debut 1909 - Created Buckligen in Frau Ohne Schatten (Strauss)

1882 Birth of Australian bass baritone Peter Dawson in Adelaide - Died 26 Sep 1961 Pupil of Charles Stanley - Teacher of Joan Cross, Samuel Rabin - From 1904 to 1958 he made nearly 2,000 recordings from cylinders to Stereo LPs

1910 Death of Gustav Walter Tenor Born 11 Feb 1834 Bohemia - Died 31 Jan 1910 - Debut as Edgardo in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 1855 - Created Assad in Queen of Sheba (Goldmark)

1910 First live opera broadcast. Radio pioneer Lee DeForest arranged the first live origination from the Metropolitan Opera House of New York where the operas Il Pagliacci and Cavalleria Rusticana were presented - Live opera presentations did not become popular until the 1920s however when radio transmission technology was greatly improved

1916 Birth of Benno Kusche Bass-Baritone Born Freiburg - Debut as Melitone in Forza del Destino (Verdi) - Created Titus in Titus Feuerfuchs (Sutermeister) - Sang in premiere of Antigonae (Orff)

1921 Birth of American motion picture actor and tenor Mario LANZA (Alfredo Arnold Cocozza) in Philadelphia, PA at 636 Christian Street -Died Rome 7 OCT 1959

1937 Birth of American minimalist composer Philip GLASS in Baltimore, MD

1948 Birth of Kolos Kovacs Bass Born 31 Jan 1948 Mohacs Hungary - Debut 1970

1955 Birth of Robert Gambill Tenor Born Indianapolis - Debut Lerma in Don Carlos (Verdi) 1977 - Created Michael in Donnerstag aus Licht (Stockhausen)

1955 Death of Frantisek Krampera Tenor - Born 2 Feb 1877 Prague - Debut 1899

1955 Debut of Soprano Renata Tebaldi at the Metroplitan Opera in Otello

1972 Death of Howard Barlow conductor for many years of radio's Voice of Firestone, at age 79

1973 Death of Giuseppina Zinetti Mezzo-Soprano Born 1889 Ferrara - Debut as Annina / Flora in Traviata (Verdi) 25 Feb 1913

1975 Death of Elsa Alsen Soprano Born 7 Apr 1880 Obra Poland - Debut as Azucena in Trovatore (Verdi) 1902

1978 Death of Margit Angerer Soprano Born 6 Nov 1903 Budapest - Debut as Leonora in Forza Del Destino (Verdi) 1926

1994 Barcelona opera theater Gran Teatro del Liceo destroyed by fire
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 1

1872 Birth of English contralto Clara BUTT in Southwick Sussex - First to sing Elgar's Sea Pictures at Norwich Festival in 1899 - Died North Stoke, Oxfordshire, 13 JUL 1936

1890 Birth of soprano Germaine Lubin in Paris - Died 27 Oct 1979 - Debut as Antonia in Contes D'Hoffmann (Offenbach) 1912 - Created Charlotte in Maximilian (Milhaud) - Nicea in Legende of St Christopher (D'Indy) - Gina in Chartreuse de Parme (Sauguet) - Sang in premiere of Le Pays (Ropartz)

1891 Birth of Russian-American bass Alexander KIPNIS in Zhitomir Ukraine - Died Westport, CT 14 MAY 1978

1893 First Performance of Puccini's opera Manon Lescaut in Turin

1896 First Performance of Puccini's La Boheme, Toscanini conducting, in Turin

1904 Enrico Caruso records his first music for Victor Records Ten songs, paid $4,000

1908 Death of baritone Dennis O'Sullivan Born 25 Apr 1868 in San Francisco - Debut as Ferrando in Trovatore (Verdi) 25 Aug 1895 Pupil of Charles Santley - - Created Shamus O'Brien in Shamus O'Brien (Stanford) - Marquise of Saint-Andre in Little Corporal (Englander)

1918 First Performance of Franz Lehar's operetta Wo die Lerche singt, in Budapest

1919 Birth of soprano Philine Fischer in Leipzig - Died Jan 2001 - Debut as Micaela in Carmen (Bizet) 1944

1922 Birth of Italian soprano Renata TEBALDI in Pesaro at her home in San Marino 19 December 2004 - Debut as Elena in Mefistofele (Boito) 1944

1927 Birth of tenor Flaviano Labo in Piacenza - Died 13 Feb 1991 - Debut as Cavaradossi in Tosca (Puccini) 1954

1930 First Performance of Arnold Schoenberg's opera Von Heute af Morgen at the Frankfurt Opera

1934 Birth of baritone Andrei Fedoseyev in Tiraspol - Debut as Onegin in Eugen Onegin (Tchaikovsky) 1962

1935 Death of tenor Adolphe Marechal Born 26 Sep 1867 in Liege - Debut 1891 - Created Alain in Griseldis (Massenet) - Jean in Jongleur de Notre Dame (Massenet) - Julian in Louise (Charpentier) - Danielo in Reine Fiamette (Leroux) - Sang in premiere of Princess Osra (Bunning) - L'Ouragan (Bruneau) - Le Chemineau (Leroux)

1936 Birth of bass-baritone Max van Egmond in Java

1940 Death of tenor Julius Lieban nBorn 19 Feb 1857 in Lundenburg - Debut 1877 Teacher of Peter Cornelius - Sang in premiere Der Improvisitor(D'Albert) - Die Heirat wider Willem (Humperdinck) - Der Rastenfanger von Hameln (Nessler) - Boabdil (Moszkowski) - Ronald von Berlin (Leoncavallo)

1944 Birth of bass Aage Haugland in Copenhagen - Died 24 Dec 2000 - Debut as Brewer in Comedy on Bridge (Martinu) 1968 - Pupil of Mogens Woldike - Created Jason in Freispruch fur Medea (Liebermann) - Commander in Handmaiden's Tale (Ruders) - Sang in premiere of Pergolesi Heimservice (Lorentzen

1946 Birth of soprano Carol NEBLETT in Modesto California - Debut as Musetta in Boheme (Puccini) 1969 - Teachers, Pierre Bernac, Lotte Lehmann

1946 Death of tenor Jose Palet - Born 7 Jun 1877 in Martorell, Barcelona - Debut as Fernando in Favorita (Donizetti) - Sang in premiere of Eidelberga Mia (Pacchierotti) - Marianela (Pahissa) - Anna Karenina (Robbiani)

1946 Death of soprano Tina Poli-Randaccio - Born 13 Apr 1879 in Ferrara - Debut as Amelia in Ballo in Maschera (Verdi) 1901 - Sang in premiere of Parisina (Mascagni) - Abisso (Smeraglia) - Madama di Challant (Guarino) - Ombre di Don Giovanni(Alfano)

1949 RCA Victor Records releases it's first small 7" plastic recording with a big hole in the center plays at 45rpm speed and wipes out 78 rpm single releases in six months

1961 Death of bass Charles Gillig Born 29 Oct 1906 in Bischheim - Created Lejeune in Leonore 40/45 (Liebermann) - Sang in premiere of Moses und Aron (Schoenberg)

1962 Death of soprano Ida Quaiatti Born 1887 in Trieste - Debut as Frasquita in Carmen (Bizet) 1907 - Sang in premiere of Canossa (Malipiero)

1965 Death of mezzo-soprano Anna Gramegna Born 1880 in Naples - Debut as Ulrica in Ballo in Maschera (Verdi) 1902 - Created Mara in Debora e Jaele (Pizzetti) - Sang in premiere of Belfagor (Respighi) - Dafni (Mule)

1975 Death of bass Pierre Froumenty Born 14 June 1897 in Agen - Debut as Retz in Huguenots (Meyerbeer) 4 Jul 1930 - Sang in premiere of Fou (Landowski) - Virginie (Bruneau) - Bolivar (Milhaud)

1999 Death of mezzo-soprano Joann Grillo Born 14 May 1936 in New York - Debut as Gertrude in Louise (Charpentier) 1962

2007 Death of Italian-American composer Gian Carlo Menotti in Monaco- Born Cadegliano, Italy 7 JUL 1911
*


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the first performance of La bohème, two versions of _Vecchia zimarra, senti_

Nether are as good as the one I illegally recorded myself of my favourite


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 2

1731 First Performance of Handel's opera Porus, King of India which ran for sixteen performances

1823 First Performance of Rossini's Semiramide Venice

1869 Birth of baritone Jean Perier in Paris - Died 3 Nov 1954 - Debut as Monastatos in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1892 - Created Pelleas in Pelleas & Melisande (Debussy) Ramiro in L'Heure Espagnole (Ravel)

1887 Death of tenor Georg Unger Born 6 Mar 1837 Leipzig - Debut 1867 - Created Siegfried in Siegfried (Wagner) - Siegfried in Gotterdammerung (Wagner)

1893 Birth of soprano Jeanne Dusseau in Glasgow (born Ruth Cleveland Thom) - Died Washington DC date unknown - Debut as Marguerite in Faust (Gounod) 11 Jun 1918 - Created Ninetta in Love of 3 Oranges (Prokofiev)

1900 First Performance of Gustave Charpentiers opera Louise at the Opéra-Comique in Paris

1901 Birth of German baritone Gerhard HUSCH in Hanover - Died 21 Nov 1984 - Debut as Eberbach in Wildschutz (Lortzing) 22 Dec 1924 Teacher of Sigrid Bjornsson, Derek Hammond-Stroud, Erik Sundquist, Nigel Rogers - Sang in premiere of Andrius Wolfius (Walter F)

1911 Traditional birthdate of Swedish tenor Jussi BJORLING He was born on 5 February. However 2 February is the date he thought of as his birthday and celebrated all his life. It is the date on his tombstone. Died 1960 age 49

1919 Birth of Swiss soprano Lisa DELLA CASA in Berne - Debut as Cio Cio San in Madama Butterfly (Puccini) 1941

1929 Birth of tenor Waldemar Kmentt in Vienna - Created Florian in Werbekleid (Salmhofer) - Gabriel in La Mystere de la Nativite (Martin)

1930 Birth of bass Reiner Suss in Chemnitz. - Debut 1956 C- reated King Peter in Leonce und Leon (Dessau) - Puntila in Herr Puntil & Sein Knecht (Dessau) - Sang in premiere of Der Arme Konrad (Forest K) - Lanzelot (Dessau) - Joe Hill (Bush) - Meister Rockle (Werzlau)

1934 Birth of mezzo-soprano Maura Moreira in Brazil - Debut as Santuzza in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 1959 - Sang in premiere of Die Soldaten (Zimmermann)

1936 (1937?) Birth of American soprano Martina ARROYO in NYC - Debut in Assassinio Nella Cattedrale (Pizzetti) 1958

1944 Birth of English conductor Sir Andrew Frank DAVIS in Ashbridge

1969 Death of tenor Giovanni Martinelli at age 83 - Born 22 OCT 1885

1986 Death of coach Margaret Krauss Born 1895 in Prague - Pupils: Margreta Elkins, Kiri Te Kanawa, John Serge, Martti Talvela

1986 Death of coach Lucie Manen Born 21 Dec 1925 - Pupils: James Bowman, David Galliver, Thomas Hemsley, Anne Pashley Peter Pears, Laura Sarti

1993 Death of baritone Gino Bechi Born 16 Oct 1913 in Florence - Debut as Germont in Traviata (Verdi) 1936

2000 Death of tenor Marcel Vercammen Born 20 July 1910 in Merksem - Debut 1941

2002 Death of baritone Vincenzo Sardinero Born 12 Jan 1937 in Barcelona - Debut as Escamillo in Carmen (Bizet)
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 4

1884 Birth of soprano Marie Sundelius in Karlstad - Died 27 June 1958 - Debut as Priestess in Iphigenie in Tauris (Gluck) Nov 1916 - Pupils: Jean Cox, Mildred Miller - Created Sister Monitress in Suor Angelica (Puccini) - La Ciesca in Gianni Schicci (Puccini) - Sang in premiere of Shanewis (Cadman) - Canterbury Pilgrims (De Koven)

1894 Death of Belgian instrument maker Antoine J "Adolphe" Sax inventor of the saxophone at age 79. - Born 6 NOV 1814

1912 Birth of Austrian conductor Erich LEINSDORF in Vienna - Died 1993

1927 Birth of baritone Julian Moyle in Melbourne - Debut as Malatesta in Don Pasquale (Donizetti) 1956 - Created Jacques I in Tale of 2 Cities (Benjamin)

1933 Death of tenor Bohumil Ptak - Born 14 Jun 1869 in Prague - Debut as Jenik in Bartered Bride (Smetana) - Created Ctirad in Sarka (Fibich) - Prince in Rusalka (Dvorak) - Sang in premiere of Devil & Kate (Dvorak) - Armida (Dvorak) - Eva (Foerster)

1934 Death of soprano Virginia Ferni-Germano - Born 17 Dec 1849 in Turin - Debut as Siebel in Faust (Gounod) 1876 - Created Edmea in Edmea (Catalani) - Loreley in Loreley (Catalani) - Sang in premiere of Isora di Provenza (Mancinelli) - Dolores (Auteri-Manzocchi)

1935 Birth of Finnish bass Martti TALVELA in Hiitola Karelia Finland - Died 22 July 1989 - Debut as Sparafucile in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1961 - Teachers: Carl Martin Oehman, Margaret Krauss - Created Paavo Rustsalainen in Last Temptation (Kokkonen)

1940 Birth of baritone William Workmann in Valdosta - Debut as 2nd prisoner in Fidelio (Beethoven) 1965 - Pupil of Martial Singher - Created Tony in Help Help the Globolinks (Menotti) - Sang in premiere of Devils von Loudon (Penderecki) - Stephen Climax (Zender)

1949 NYC MET Opera debut of Bulgarian soprano Ljuba Welitsch as Salome in the Richard Strauss opera - Also MET debut of conductor Fritz Reiner

1951 Birth of tenor Curtis Rayam in Belville, FL - Debut in Manon Lescaut (Puccini) 1971 - Created Remus in Treemonisha (Joplin) - Titus April in Buchuland (Temmingh)

1952 Death of bass-baritone Friedrich Plaschke Born 7 Jan 1875 in Jaromer. - Debut as Herald in Lohengrin (Wagner) - Created Altair in Aegyptische Helena (Strauss) - Graf Waldner is Arabella (Strauss) - Sir Morosus Blunt in Schweigdame Frau (Strauss) - Kasel in Feuersnot (Strauss) - Aecesius in Toten Augen (D'Albert) - 1st Nazarene in Salome (Strauss) - Mister Wu in Mister Wu (D'Albert) - Sang in premiere of Nausikaa (Bungert) - Moloch (Schillings) - Schneider von Schonau (Brandts-Buys) - Der Fremde (Kaun) - Schirin und Gertrude (Graener) - Die Hochzeit des Mouch (Schattmann)

1964 Death of tenor Alexander Vesselovsky Born 1883 in Moscow - Debut as Golitsyn in Khovanschina (Mussorgsky) 1925 - Sang in premiere of Il Dibuk (Rocca) - Nerone (Mascagni)

1964 Death of soprano Angela Kolniak Born 24 Apr 1894 in Vienna - Sang in premiere of Die Agyptische Helena (Strauss) - Der Gunstling (Wagner-Regeny)

1976 Death of British composer Edward Benjamin Britten, at 62 - Born 22 NOV 1913

2003 Death of American bass Jerome Hines in NYC - Born Hollywood, CA 8 NOV 1921
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 5

1679 First Performance of Alesandro Scarlatti's first opera Gli Equivoci nel Sembiante at Teatro Capranica in Rome

1755 Birth of mezzo-soprano Carolina Fredrika Mueller in Copenhagen - Died 17 Nov 1826 - Created Christina Gyllenstierna in Gustaf Wasa (Naumann) - Christina von Holstein in Gustaf Adolf och Ebba Brahe (Vogler) - Aretea in Alcides Intrade I Varlden (Haefffner)

1763 Birth of tenor Charles Incledon in Cornwall - Died 11 Feb 1826 - Debut as Alphonso in Castles of Andalusia (S Arnold) 1784 - Sang in premiere of Woodman (Shield)

1791 Death of tenor John Beard Born 1717 - Debut as Priest in Esther (Handel) 1732 - Created Macheath in Beggar's Opera (Pepusch) - Artabanes in Artaxerxes (Arne) - Lurcanio in Ariodante (Handel) - Oronte in Alcina (Handel) - Jupiter in Semele (Handel) - Amintas in Atlanta (Handel) - Samson in Samson (Handel) - Created Jason in Medee (Cherubini) - Floreska in Lodoiska (Cherubini) - Romeo in Romeo et Juliette (Steibelt) - Florestan in Leonore (Beethoven)

1852 Marriage of soprano Jenny Lind to her pianist Otto Goldschmidt

1884 or 1883 Birth of English tenor Alfred Piccaver in Long Sutton Lincoln - Died Vienna 23 Sep 1958 - Debut as Fenton in Falstaff (Verdi) 1 Sep 1912 - Created Marzellus in Theodora (Zorlig) - Sang in premiere of Ring of Polycrates (Korngold)

1887 First Performance of Verdi's opera Otello with Toscanini playing the cello, at La Scala in Milan

1894 Birth of tenor William Wernigk in Chemnitz - Died 21 Jan 1973 - Sang in premiere of Die Dame im Traum (Salmhofer) - Danton's Tod (Von Einem)

1911 Birth of Swedish tenor Jussi BJORLING, in Stora Tina - Died at his summer home near Stockholm 9 SEP 1960 - However 2 February is the date he thought of as his birthday and celebrated all his life - It is the date on his tombstone - Debut as Ottavio in Don Giovanni (Mozart) 1930 Teachers: David Bjorling (father)- John Forsell- Joseph Hislop-Julia Svedelius-Tullio Voghera - Created Martin Skarp in Fanal (Atterberg) - Bargeman in Journey to America (Rosenberg)

1916 Death of tenor Francesco Marconi - Born 14 May 1853 in Rome - Debut as Faust in Faust (Gounod) 1878 - Sang in premiere of La Pellegrina (Clementi) - Spartaco (Platania)

1917 Birth of Austrian bass-baritone Otto EDELMANN in Vienna - Died Vienna Austria 14 MAY 2003 - Star of the Vienna State Opera famous for his interpretation of Strauss's Baron Ochs - Debut as Figaro in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) 1937

1921 Birth of English conductor Sir John PRITCHARD in London - Died San Francisco DEC 1989

1931 Birth of soprano Elvina Ramella in Biella - Debut as Rosina in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) 1951

1934 Birth of tenor Pietro Bottazzo in Padua - Died 22 Sep 1999 - Debut as Wilhelm in Mignon (Thomas) 1959 - Sang in premiere of Sentenza (Manzoni)

1939 First Performance of Carl Orff's opera Der Mond 'The Moon' at the Nationaltheater in Munich

1945 Birth of Czech tenor Josef PROTSCHKA in Prague - Debut 1977

1945 Birth of American soprano Phyllis BRYN-JULSON

1952 Birth of English soprano Marilyn Hill SMITH

1953 Death of soprano Suzanne Adams Born 28 Nov 1872 in Cambridge Mass. - Debut as Juliette in Romeo et Juliette (Gounod) 1894 - Created Hero in Much Ado About Nothing (Stanford)

1958 Death of baritone William Michael - Born 10 Jul 1888 in Ammansford So. Wales - Debut as Silvio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) 1917
1954 First Performance at the Lyric Opera of Chicago presenting Mozart's Don Giovanni

1962 Death of Swedish bass Leon Bjorker Born 1 May 1900 - Debut in Crown Bride (Rangstrom) 1929 - Teachers, John Forsell, Oskar Lejdstrom - Sang in premiere of Marionetter (Rosenberg) - Fanal (Atterberg) - Aladdin (Atterberg) - Genoveva (Berg) - Der Sturm (Atterberg)

. 
1967 Birth of Australian soprano and composer Sonia JACOBSEN in Camden, New South Wales

1991 Death of baritone John Hargreaves Born 10 Mar 1910 in Colne Lancs - Debut as Valentin in Faust (Gounod) 1936 - Created Charles Strickland in Moon & Sixpence(Gardner)

2000 Death of baritone Pablo Elvira Born 24 Sep 1938 in San Juan, P R. - Died 5 Feb 2000 - Debut as Rigoletto in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1968 - Created Heracles in Heracles (Eaton)
*


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the first performance of Otello


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 6

1801 Birth of soprano Laure Cinti-Damoreau in Paris - Died 25 Feb 1863 - Debut as Lilla in Cosa Rara (Martin y Soler) 1816 - Created Elvira in Masaniello (Auber) - Isabella in Robert le Diable (Meyerbeer) - Matilda Gessler in William Tell (Rossini) - Anais in Mose in Egitto (Rossini) - Adele in Comte Ory (Rossini) - Pamyre in Siege de Corinthe (Rossini) - Countess of Folleville in Viaggio a Reims (Rossini) - Angele d'Olivaros in Domino Noir (Auber) - Sang in premiere of L'Ambassadrices (Auber) - Le Serment (Auber) - Le Philtre (Auber) - Ali Baba (Cherubini) - Macbeth (Cheland) - Zanetta (Auber) - Fra Diavolo (Auber) - Rose de Peronne (Adam)

1813 First Performance of G. Rossini's opera Tancredi at the Teatro La Fenice in Venice

1817 Birth of bass-baritone August Kindermann in Pottsdam - Died 6 Mar 1891 - Debut in Agnes von Hohenstausen (Spontini) 1837 - Created Titurel in Parsifal (Wagner) - Count of Eberbach in Wildschutz (Lortzing) - Hans Sachs in Hans Sachs (Lortzing) - Wotan in Rheingold (Wagner) - Wotan in Walkure (Wagner) - Sang in premiere of Caramo (Lortzing) - Theodor Korner (Weissheimer) - Die Foscari (Zenger) - Die Sieben Schwaben (Rheinberger)

1875 Birth of tenor and coach Walter Hyde in Birmingham - Died 11 Nov 1951 - Debut in My Lady Molly (Jones S) 1905 - Studied with Charles Stanford - Teacher of Gwen Catley - Geraint Evans - David Lloyd - Richard Standen - Norman Walker - Alexander Young - Created Troubadour in Perfect Fool (Holst) - Borachio in Much Ado About Nothing (Stanford) - Sang in premiere of Vicar of Wakefield (Liza Lehmann

1887 Birth of baritone Richard Bonelli in Port Byron, New York - Died 7 June 1980 - Debut as Valentin in Faust (Gounod) April 1915 - Studied with Arthur Alexander - Jean de Reszke - William Valonet - Pupils, Enrico di Giuseppe - Frank Guarrera - David Lloyd

1896 Death of soprano Julie Aimee Dorus-Grass - Born 7 Sep 1805 in Valenciennes - Debut 1826 - Created Teresa Balducci in Benvenuto Cellini (Berlioz) - Margaret de Valois in Huguenots (Meyerbeer) - Eudoxia in Juive (Halevy) - Alice in Robert le Diable (Meyerbeer) - Paolina in Poliuto (Donizetti) - Oscar in Gustav III (Auber) - Isabelle of Bavaria in Charles VI (Halevy) - Sang in premiere of Conte de Carmagnola (Thomas) - Xacarilli (Marliani) - Marie Stuart (Niedermayer)

1896 Death of mezzo-soprano Darya Leonova Born 21 Mar 1829 in Twer - Debut as Vanya in Ivan Susannin (Glinka) 1852 - Teacher Mikhail Glinka - Created Vlassievna in Maid of Pskov (Rimsky-Korsakov) - Princess in Rusalka (Dargomizhsky) - Skulda in Rogneda (Serov) - Spiridonovna in Hostile Power (Serov) - Sang in premiere of William Ratcliff (Cui)

1898 Birth of German soprano Erna SACK in Berlin - 2 MAR 1972 in Wiesbaden - Debut 1925 - Created Isotta in Schweigsame Frau (Strauss) - Sang in premiere of Massimilla (Schoeck)

1914 Birth of soprano Lina Aimaro in Turin - Died 14 Jan 2000 - Debut as Lucia in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizeti) 1934 - Sang in premiere of Trionfo di Afrodite (Orff)

1937 Birth of tenor Wieslaw Ochman in Warsaw - Debut as Edgardo in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 1959

1937 Birth of bass-baritone and Conductor Matthew Best in Farnborough , Kent - Debut as Snug in Midsummer Night's Dream (Britten) - 1980 Teachers, John Carol Case, Otakar Kraus, Robert Lloyd, Patrick McGuigan Janine Reiss - He showed vocal talent in his youth and at age 16 (1973) founded the Corydon Singers, serving then and ever since as the ensemble's artistic director - In 1991 he founded the Corydon Orchestra and in 1998 became principal conductor of the Sussex-based Hanover Band a highly respected period instrument chamber ensemble - But his activity on the podium has not diminished his operatic pursuits - He has received praise for his portrayal of Amfortas in Wagner's Parsifal - as Wotan in Wagner's Siegfried and in the role of Kutuzov in Prokofiev's War and Peace

1954 Death of tenor and coach Paul Althouse. Born 1 Dec 1889 in Reading, Penna - Debut as Dmitri in Boris Godounov (Mussorgsky) 19 Mar 1913 - among his pupils were Michelle Bonhomme - Karl Brock - Irene Dalis - Marie Powers - Leopold Simoneau - Eleanor Steber - Richard Tucker and Astrid Varnay - Created Count Strackareff in Legend (Breil) - Lionel in Shanewis (Cadman) - Francoise in Madeleine (Herbert) - Sang in premiere of Madame Sans-Gene (Giordano) - Canterbury Pilgrims (De Koven)

1959 First Performance of Francis Poulenc's opera La voix humaine 'The Human Voice' at the Opéra Comique in Paris

1962 Death of soprano Vera Curtis Born 1880 in Stratford, Connecticut - Debut as 1st Lady in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1912 - Created Lise in Cyrano (Damrosch)

1969 Death of baritone Ferdinando Li Donni. Born 1923 in Rome - Debut 1946 - Sang in premiere of Tesoro (Napoli) - Fiera delle Meraviglie (Tosatti)

1976 Death of tenor Luigi Fort Born 1907 in Turin - Debut as Arturo in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 1927 - Created Marino in Orseolo (Pizzetti) - Zorzetto in Campiello (Wolf-Ferrari)

1976 First Performance of John La Montaine's opera Be Glad, Then, America at University Park, PA
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

sospiro said:


> To celebrate the first performance of Otello


Marvelous Annie, Not only one of my favorite Verdi operas, but an excellent rendition by one of my favorite Baritones. He sounds great in such a heavy part.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 7

1662 First Performance of Cavalli's opera Ercole Amante in the Tuileries Palace in Paris

1758 Birth of tenor and composer Benedikt Schack Born 7 Feb 1758 in Mirotice Bohemia - Died Munich 10 December 1826 - Debut in Frascatana (Paisiello) 1786 - Created Tamino in Zauberflote (Mozart)

1786 First Performance of Mozart's opera The Impresario "Der Schauspieldirektor" at the Orangerie at Schönbrunn in Vienna

1792 First Performance of Dominico Cimarosa's opera The Secret Marriage "Il Matrimonio Segreto" at the Burgtheater in Vienna

1871 Birth of Swedish pianist and composer Wilhelm STENHAMMAR in Stockholm - Died Stockholm 20 NOV 1927 - Composed two Operas Gildet på Solhaug and Tirfing in addition to Orchestral, Choral, Chamber and Piano works

1871 Birth of Hermann Schramm Tenor Born 7 Feb 1871 Berlin - Died Frankfurt am Main 11 Dec 1951 - Debut as Gomez in Nachtlager von Granada (Kreutzer) 1895 - Sang in premiere of Dornroschen (Humperdinck) - Obern Chabart (von Waltershausen) - Fennimore & Gerda (Delius) - Sprung uber der Schatten (Krenek) - Die Zehn Kusse (Sekles) - Schatzgraber (Schreker)

1889 Birth of Claudia Muzio Italian Soprano Born 7 Feb 1889 Pavia - Died Rome 24 May 1936 Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 15 Jan 1910 - Created Giorgetta in Tabarro (Puccini) - Cecilia in Cecilia (Refice) - Gisca in Abisso (Smareglia) - Sang in premiere of Baronessa di Carini (Mule) - Melenis (Zandonai) - Ollontay (Gaita)

1896 Birth of Italian tenor Galliano MASINI in Livorno - Died Livorno 15 Feb 1986 - Debut as Cavaradossi in Tosca (Puccini) 1924 - Sang in premiere of Caracciolo (Vittadini) Palla - De'Mozzi (Marinuzzi)

1908 Death of German Bass-Baritone Carl Nebe in Berlin - Born 1858 Braunschweig - Died 7 Feb 1908 - Debut 1878 - Sang in premiere of Das Unmoglichiste von Allem (Urspruch) - Roland von Berlin (Leoncavallo) - Fierrebras (Schubert) - Heilmar der Narr (Kienzl) - Das Wald (Smyth)

1910 Birth of German soprano Elisabeth Reichelt Born Coswig 7 Feb 1910 - Died Dresden 7 May 2001 - Debut as Sandrina in Finta Giardiniera (Mozart) 1936 - Teacher of Andreas Schmidt - Sang in premiere of Dorian Gray (Hanell)

1923 Birth of English critic 7th Lord HAREWOOD, George Henry Hubert Lascelles, in London - Died Leeds 11 July 2011 - The author of two books on Opera he served as editor of Opera magazine from 1950 to 1953 and on two occasions as director of the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden. He also served as Managing Director and later as Chairman of the Board of the English National Opera and also as Artistic Director of the Edinburgh, Adelaide and Leeds Festivals. He was chairman of Historic Masters, a vinyl record label dedicated to high quality issues of rare historic 78 rpm recordings of opera singers - During the Second World War he served as a Captain in the Grenadier Guards, was captured by the Germans and in 1945 Adolf Hitler signed his Death Warrant. The Commander of the Prison Camp realizing the war was lost refused to carry out the order and released him to the Swiss

1931 First Performance of Deems Taylor's opera Peter Ibbetson at the MET in NYC

1933 Birth of Welsh tenor Stuart BURROWS in Ponypridd - Debut as Ismaele in Nabucco (Verdi) 1963

1939 Birth of Canadian soprano Lois McDonall Born 7 Feb 1939 Larkspur Alberta - Debut as Susanna in Segreto di Susanna (Wolf-Ferrari) 1963 - Teacher Otakar Kraus - Created Anna Karenina in Anna Karenina (Hamilton)

1939 Norman Welsby English baritone Born 7 Feb 1939 Warrington - Debut as Masetto in Don Giovanni (Mozart) 1968 - Teacher Otakar Krauss - Created General in We Come to the River (Henze) - Sang in premiere of Magic Fountain (Delius) - Tamburlaine (Hamilton)

1969 Death of Margaret Ritchie Soprano Born 7 June 1903 Grimsby - Died 7 Feb 1969 - Debut as Pamina in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1929 - Teachers Harry Plunkett-Greene, Henry Wood - Created Miss Wordsworth in Albert Herring (Britten) - Lucia in Rape of Lucretia (Britten) - Tormentilla in Poisoned Kiss (Vaughan-Williams)
*


----------



## sospiro

Thanks Rob & to celebrate the first performance of Ercole Amante, a clip of the superb Luca Pisaroni


----------



## GoneBaroque

Thank you for posting this clip. Cavalli and his opera were new to me and I liked it very much. What a splendid production and Luca Pisaroni is a find. He has a superb voice. I noticed there are some other clips of Ercole Amante. I shall listen to them later and see if I can find the story of this interesting opera.


----------



## sospiro

GoneBaroque said:


> Thank you for posting this clip. Cavalli and his opera were new to me and I liked it very much. What a splendid production and Luca Pisaroni is a find. He has a superb voice. I noticed there are some other clips of Ercole Amante. I shall listen to them later and see if I can find the story of this interesting opera.


I can recommend the DVD


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 8

1710 First Performance of Alessandro Scarlatti's opera La Principessa Fedele at the Teatro San bartolomeo in Naples

1874 First Performance of Mussorgsky's opera Boris Godunov at the Mavrinsky Theater in St. Petersburg

1879 Birth of soprano Mizzi Gunther in Warnsdorf, Bohemia - Died 18 Mar 1961 - Debut 1897 - Created Hanna Glawari in Merry Widow (Lehar) - Eva in Eva (Lehar) - Sang in premier of Dollarprinzessin (Fall) - Sirene (Fall) - Kleine Konig (Kalman) - Bajadere (Kalman) - Rastelbinder (Lehar) - Gottergatte (Lehar) - Furstenkind (Lehar) - Die ideale Gattin (Lehar) - Sterngucker (Lehar) - Drei Wunsche (Ziehrer) - Das Susse Madel (Reinhardt) - Der Schatzmeister (Ziehrer) - Endlich allein (Lehar) - Czardasfurstin (Kalman) - Faschingsfee (Kalman) - Reiter der Kaiserin (Pepock)

1906 Birth of bass-baritone Ferdinand Frantz in Cassel - Died 26 May 1959 - Debut as Ortel in Meistersingers (Wagner) 1927 - Sang in premiere of Das Opfer (Zillig)

1912 Birth of soprano Ilona Steingruber in Vienna - Died 12 Dec 1962 - Sang in premiere of Moses & Aron (Schoenberg)

1933 Birth of baritone and coach Patrick McGuigan in Dublin - Debut as Golaud in Pelleas et Melisande (Debussy) 1965 Pupils included Matthew Best, Nigel Robson, Andrew Shore, John Tomlinson

1934 Birth of Dutch soprano Elly AMELING in Rotterdam - Debut as Ilea in Idomeneo (Mozart) 1973 - Studied with Pierre Bernac

1935 Birth of bass Tugomir Franc in Zagreb. Died Jan 1983 Debut as Re in Aida (Verdi) 1960

1937 Birth of Austrian soprano Gundula JANOWITZ in Berlin - Debut Barbarina in Marrriage of Figaro under Von Karajan 1959

1938 Birth of baritone Marco Bakker in Beverwijk Holland - Debut in Orfeo (Monteverdi) 1967 - Studed with Hans Hotter, Otaker Kraus - Created Student in De Droom (De Leeuw) - Sang in premiere of Catiline Conspiracy (Hamilton)

1941 Birth of tenor Kosuke Taguchi in Tottori Japan - Debut as Beppe in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) 1969

1943 Birth of baritone Malcolm Donnelly in Sydney - Debut as Ceprano in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1967 - Created Lentulus in Catiline Conspiracy (Hamilton)

1944 Death of soprano Lina Cavalieri Born 25 Dec 1874 in Viterbo - Debut Nedda in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) 1900 - Created Ensoleillad in Cherubin (Massenet) - Belle-Isle in Madamoiselle Belle-Isle (Samara)

1947 Birth of soprano Elke Schary in Beuthen - Debut as Blondchen in Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (Mozart) 1972 - Pupil of Erna Berger

1948 Birth of English baritone Stephen ROBERTS - Debut as Ubalde in Armide (Gluck) 1982 Teachers, Gerald English, Redvers Llewellyn, Helga Mott, Erich Vietheer

1961 Death of soprano Luisa Villani Born 15 Oct 1884 in San Francisco - Debut as Amor in Orfeo ed Euridice (Gluck) 17 Mar 1907 - Created Fiora in Amore dei Tre Re (Montemezzi)

1976 Death of soprano Gladys Moncrieff. Born 13 Apr 1892 in Queensland

1983 Death of tenor Charles Kullmann - Born 13 Jan 1903 in New Haven, Connecticut - Debut as Pinkerton in Madama Butterfly (Puccini) 1929 - Sang in premiere of Das Herz (Pfitzner) - Das Veilchen (Bittner)

1998 Death of tenor Gino Penno Born 1920 in Felizzano - Created Dioneo in Allegra Brigata (Malipiero) - Sang in premiere of Arcangelo (Guerrini)
*


----------



## sospiro

Good excuse for some Boris.


----------



## MAuer

And some Gundula . . .


----------



## GoneBaroque

sospiro said:


> Good excuse for some Boris.


The dawning of a new day is a good enough excuse for some Boris, especially as well done as this. Thanks Annie


----------



## GoneBaroque

MAuer said:


> And some Gundula . . .


Much thanks for this lovely performance. It is a treat to hear it so well done.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 9

1664 First Performance of Cavalli's opera Scipio Africanus at the Teatro Santi Giovanni e Paolo in Venice

1794 Death of soprano Marie Fel - Born 24 Oct 1713 in Bordeaux - Debut as Venus in Philomene (La Coste) 1734 - Created Altisidore in Don Quichotte chez la Duchesse (Boismortier) - Folly in Platee (Rameau) - Amelite in Zoroastre (Rameau) - Phrygian Woman in Dardanus (Rameau) - L'Amour in Castor et Pollux (Rameau) - Nais in Nais (Rameau) - Sang in premiere of Daphmis et Alcimadure (Mondonville) - Scylla et Glaucus (Leclair) - Les Fetes d'**** (Rameau) - Les Fetes de l'Hymen et de l'amour (Rameau) - La Guirlande (Rameau) - Les Surprises de l'Amour (Rameau)

1834 Birth of tenor and coach Charles R Adams in Charlestown, Mass - Died 3 July 1900 - Debut as Elvino in Sonnambula (Bellini) 1863 - Teacher of Marcella Craft - Emma Eames - Nellie Melba

1882 Birth of tenor Fritz Windgassen in Lennep, near Remscheid - Died Mamau 18 April 1963 - Debut as Manrico in Trovatore (Verdi) 1909 - Teacher of Gottlob Frick - Wolfgang Windgassen (son) - Created Michael Kohlhaas in Michael Kohlhaas(Von Klenau) - Sang in premiere of Brautwahl (Busoni) - Gondoliere des Dogen (von Reznicek)

1885 Birth of Austrian composer Alban BERG in Vienna - Died Vienna 24 DEC 1935

1893 First Performance of Verdi's Falstaff in Milan - It was the last of his 26 operas, composed at the age of 80

1918 Birth of soprano Siv Ericsdotter in Norrkoping Sweden Debut 1948 - Sang in premiere of Gilgamesch (Rangstrom)

1919 Death of soprano Bessie Abott Born 1878 Riverside, NY - Debut as Juliette in Romeo et Juliette (Gounod) - 1901 - Created Nariste in Nariste (Bellenot)

1937 Birth of German soprano Hildegard BEHRENS in Oldenburg - Died 18 August 2009 of an aortic aneurysm in Tokyo Japan where she had been attending the Kusatsu International Summer Music Festival - Debut as Countess in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) 1971 Sang in premiere of Cronaca del Luogo (Berio)

1937 Birth of baritone Alessandro Cassis - Died 20 Nov 1998 - Sang in premiere of La Favola D'Orfeo (Casella)

1940 Debut at the MET Opera in NYC of Licia Albanese

1943 Birth of English tenor Ryland DAVIEA in Cwm Ebbw Vale - Debut as Almaviva in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) 30 Sep 1964 - Teachers: Frederic Cox, Patrick MacGuigan - Created M.Ploc in Belle Vivette (Offenbach)

1944 Birth of soprano Marilyn Zschau in Chicago - Created Woman in Before Breakfast (Pasatieri)

1946 Death of baritone Robert Burg Born 29 Mar 1890 in Prague - Debut Valentin in Faust (Gounod) 1914 - Created Faust in Doktor Faust (Busoni) - Cardillac in Cardillac (Hindemith) - Sang in premiere Der Eroberer (Brandt-Buys) - Lord Spleen (Lothar)

1949 Birth of English baritone and conductor Paul HILLER near Dorchester

1952 Birth of soprano Marilyn Hill Smith in Carshalton, Surrey - Debut in Adele in Fledermaus (J Strauss) 1978 - Teacher, Arthur Reckless

1953 Birth of soprano Kaaren Erickson in Seattle - Died Maryville TN of cancer 30 Aug 1997 - Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1982 - Teachers: Martial Singher, Maurice Abravanel - Sang in premiere of The Voyage (Glass)

1966 Birth of English soprano Amanda ROOCROFT in Lancashire - Debut as Sophie in Rosenkavalier (Strauss) 1990

1967 Death of mezzo-soprano Marta Curellich Born 1877 in Trieste - Debut in Mignon (Thomas) 1901 - Sang in premiere of La Feste del Grano (Finoteil)

1981 Death of baritone Leone Paci Born 18 Dec 1887 in Perugia - Debut in Favorita (Donizetti) 1910 - Sang in premiere of Lodoletta (Mascagni) - Il Dibuk (Rocca) - Don Giovanni (Lattuada)

1990 Death of soprano Ilse Hollweg Born 23 Feb 1922 in Solingen - Debut as Blonde in Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (Mozart) 1942 - Teacher, Gertrude Forstel - Sang in premiere of Titus Feuerfuchs (Sutermeister) - Troilus und Cressida (Zillig) - Der Goldene Bock (Krenek) - Il Canto Sospeso (Nono)

1994 Death of soprano Jarmila Novotna Born 23 Sep 1907 in Prague - Debut as Violetta in Traviata (Verdi) 1926 - Studied with Emmy Destinn - Antonio Guarnieri - Victor Fuchs - Created Giuditta in Giuditta (Lehar) - Sang in premiere of Fruhlingssturme (Weinberger)
*


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the first performance of _Falstaff_ I can't resist a small clip.






And my CD arrived yesterday - haven't had time to listen yet though.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 10

1843 Birth of soprano Adelina Patti in Madrid - Died at her Craig-y-Nos estate Swansea Wales 27 Sep 1919 - Debut as Lucia in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 24 Nov 1859 - Created Dolores in Dolores (Pollonnais) - Gelmina in Gelmina (Poniatowski) - Velleda in Vellada (Lenepveu) - Gabriella in Gabriella (Pizzi)

1874 Birth of soprano Marie Gutheil-Schroder in Weimar - Died 4 Oct 1935 - Debut as 1st Lady in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1891 - Studied with Richard Strauss - Teacher of Rise Stevens - Created Woman in Erwartung (Schoenberg) - Sang in premiere of Der Musikant (Bittner)

1881 First Performance of Offenbach's opera The Tales of Hoffmann posthumously, at the Opera Comique for 101 performances in Paris

1882 First Performance of Rimsky-Korsakov's opera The Snow Maiden, Napravnik conducting in St. Petersburg

1896 First Performance of Walter Damrosch's opera The Scarlet Letter in Boston

1897 Death in New York of French bass Armand de Casta Castelmary - Born 16 Aug 1834 in Toulouse - Debut 1863 - Created Don Diego in Africaine (Meyerbeer) - Monk in Don Carlos (Verdi) - Horatio in Hamlet (Thomas) - Sang in premier of Amy Robsart (De Lara)

1900 Birth of mezzo-soprano Gianna Pederzini in Trento - Died Rome 11 Mar 1988 - Debut at Messina as Preziosilla in Forza del Destino (Verdi) 1923 - Teacher Fernando De Lucia - Created Old Prioress in Dialogues des Carmelites (Poulenc) - Sang in premiere of Re Lear (Ghislanzoni)

1910 Birth of Moldavian soprano Maria CEBOTARI (Cebotaru) in Kishinev, Bessarabia - Died Vienna 9 JUN 1949 - Debut at Dresden Semperoper as Mimi in Puccini's La Bohème 15 March 1931 - Sang Aminta in world premiere of Richard Strauss' Die Schweigsame Frau under Karl Böhm at Dresden 1935

1923 Birth of bass Cesare Siepi in Milan - Died Atlanta GA 5 July 2010 - Debut as Sparafucile in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1941 - Created Martino / Nonno Innocenzo in L'Oro (Pizzetti)

1927 Birth of American soprano Leontyne Mary Violet PRICE in Laurel MS - Debut as St Cecilia in Four Saints in Four Acts (Thomson) - Created Cleopatra in Antony & Cleopatra (Barber)

1927 First Performance of Krenek's jazz opera Jonny spielt auf ' Johnny leads the Band' at the Stadttheater in Leipzig

1934 First Performance of Howard Hanson's opera Merry Mount Tulio Serafin conducting at MET in NYC

1964 MET Opera debut of Russian-American baritone Igor Gorin - Born Ukraine, 26 OCT 1908 - Died Tucson, AZ 24 MAR 1982 - Taught voice at the University of Arizona

1981 Death of soprano Mary McCormick in Amirillo Texas Born 11 November 1885 Bellville, Arkansas - Debut as Micaela in Carmen (Bizet) 1921 Chicago Opera Association - Teacher Mary Garden - Pupil William Blankenship - Professor of opera at the University of North Texas College of Music (1945-1960)
*


----------



## sospiro

Several anniversaries to choose from today but I'll go with this clip of Samuel Ramey in Les contes d'Hoffmann.


----------



## sospiro

Can't resist a small tribute to Cesare Siepi as well.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 11

1834 Birth of tenor Gustav Walter in Bilin, Bohemia - Died 31 Jan 1910 - Debut as Edgardo in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 1855 Teacher - Created Assad in Queen of Sheba (Goldmark)

1840 First Performance of Donizetti's opera The Daughter of the Regiment in Paris, at the Opéra-Comqie in Paris

. 
1843 First Performance of Verdi's I Lombardi at La Scala Milan

1903 Birth of baritone Robert Weede in Baltimore - Died 9 July 1972 - Debut as Tonio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) 1937 - Created Bob in Old Maid and the Thief (Menotti) - Jean Jacques Dessalines in Troubled Island (Still)

1907 First Performance in US of Puccini's Madama Butterfly conducted by Arturo Toscanini at the MET in NYC - Composer in the audience

1926 Birth of Scottish conductor Sir Alexander GIBSON in Motherwell - Died London 14 January 1995 - Founder of Scottish Opera 1962

1927 Birth of tenor Michel Senechal in Paris. Debut as Le Fellah in Marouf (Rabaud) 1950 - Created Fabien in Montsegur (Landowski) - Elie in St Francois D'Assise (Messiaen) - Leo X in Docteur Faustus (Boehmer) - Sang in premiere of Ecume des Jours (Denisov)

1937 Birth of soprano Catherine Gayer in Los Angeles - Debut as Companion in Intolleranza (Nono) 1961 ( premiere) - Created Melusine in Melusine (Reimann) - Woman in Versuchung (Tal) - Christina Elliott in Hermiston (Orr) - Nausicaa in Ulisse (Dallapiccola) - Lady Astor in Untergang der Titanic (Siebert) - Woman in Hyperion (Maderna) - Klara in Amerika (Haubenstock-Ramati) - Young Woman in Traum des Liu-Tang (Yun Isang)

1938 Birth of Swiss soprano Edith MATHIS in Lucerne - Operatic debut at 18 in Mozart's Magic Flute - Created Emily in Help Help the Globolinks (Menotti) - Queen Marie in Roi Berenger (Sutermeister) - Luise in Junge Lord (Henze) - Sang in premiere of Zerrissene (Von Einem)

1944 Birth of bass-baritone Roger Bryson in London - Debut as Ceprano in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1975 - Studied with Otakar Kraus - Created William in Caritas (Saxton) - Duke / Judge / Hotel Manager in Powder Her Face (Ades)

1945 Birth of baritone Lenus Carlson in Jamestown North Dakota - Debut as Demetrius in Midsummer Night's Dream (Britten) - Created Archie Weir in Hermiston (Orr) - Thomas Moore in Lord Byron (Thomson) - Messenger in Oedipus (Rihm)

1946 Birth of soprano Magdalena Falewicz in Lublin Poland - Debut in Livietta e Tracolo (Pergolesi) - Created Countess in Love & Death of Cornet Pilke (Matthus) - Sang in premiere of Amphitryon (Kunad)

1949 Death of tenor Giovanni Zenatello in New York City Born 22 February 1876 in Verona - Debut as Silvio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) April 1898 Teacher of Lily Pons - Created Pinkerton in Madama Butterfly (Puccini) - Alexis in Siberia (Giordano) - Sang in premiere of Oceana (Smareglia) - La Figlia di Jorio (Franchetti) - Gloria (Cilea)

1951 Birth of baritone Jean Philippe Lafont in Toulouse - Debut as Papageno in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1974 - Created Alfaro in Montsegur (Landowski) - Roderick Usher in Fall of the House of Usher (Debussy) - Sang in premiere of Gambara (Duihamel) - Boreades (Rameau) - Galina (Landowski)

1952 First Performance of Hugo Weisgall's opera The Tenor in Baltimore

1958 Death of baritone and coach Waldemar Staegemann - Born 21 July 1879 in Konigsburg. - Teacher of Paul Schoeffler

1957 Birth of soprano Gabriele Fontana in Innsbruck - Studied with Erik Werba - Created Sister in White Rose (Zimmermann) - Sang in premiere of Die Wande (Hoelszky)
*


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the first performance of Madama Butterfly, a couple of short clips of one of my favourite singers & a really nice guy (far too nice to be Pinkerton


----------



## GoneBaroque

You are right about that Annie. Pinkerton was a real rotter, the inspiration for the "Ugly American". Only a pity the clips were so short. Would love to have heard more.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 12

1850 Birth of soprano Clementine Schuch-Proska in Sopron Hungary; on the Austrian border near the Lake Neusiedl/Lake Fertő - Died 8 Jun 1932 - Debut as Norina in Don Pasquale (Donizetti) 1873 - Teacher, Mathilde Marchesi

1903 Birth of baritone Todd Duncan in Danville Kentucy - Died 28 Feb 1998 - Debut as Alfio in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 1934 - Created Porgy in Porgy & Bess (Gershwin) - Rev Steven Kumalo in Lost in the Stars (Weill)

1955 Birth of Georgian bass Paata BURCHULADZE in Georgian capital Tbilisi - Debut as Leporello in Don Giovanni (Mozart) 1976 - Studied with Giulietta Simionato

1992 Death in NW York City of soprano Stella Roman Born 25 Mar 1904 in Cluj, Rumania - Debut as Madeleine in Andrea Chenier (Giordano) - Created Cordelia in Re Lear (Ghislanzoni)

1994 Death in London of tenor Graeme Matheson-Bruce Born 19 Jul 1945 in Dundee Scotland - Debut Blind in Fledermaus (Strauss) 1973 Studied with Hans Hotter - Created Pentheus in Baxxai (Buller) - Lovelace in Clarissa (Holloway)
*


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday Paata Burchuladze! :tiphat:


----------



## Grosse Fugue

A happy birthday to Joyce Didonato who got an early present yesterday. A Grammy! She also became the only classical singer to perform at the Grammys.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 14

1816 Birth of Anna Vorobyeva-Petrova Mezzo-Soprano in St Petersburg - Died 26 April 1901 - Debut as Pippo in Gazza Ladra (Rossini) 1833 - Teacher Mikhail Glinka - Created Cherevik in Sorochinsky Fair (Mussorgsky) - Vanya in Life for the Tsar (Glinka)

1829 First Performance of Vencenzo Bellini's opera La Straniera in Milan

1912 Birth of Horst Taubmann Tenor in Pirna - Died 28 Nov 1991 - Debut as Lionel in Martha (Flotow) 1935 - Created Flamand in Capriccio (Strauss)

1922 First Performance of Zandonai's opera Giulietta e Romeo 'Romeo and Juliet' in Rome

1929 Birth of Karl-Josef Hering Tenor Born Westonnen - Died Jun 1998 - Debut as Max in Freischutz (Weber) 1958 Teachers:- Franz Volker, Max Lorenz

1930 Birth of Kazimierz Pustalak Tenor in Nowa-Weis Poland - Debut as Lenski in Eugen Onegin (Tchaikovsky) 1957

1932 First Performance of Berthold Goldschmidt's opera Der gewaltige Hahnrei at the National Theater in Mannheim

1937 Birth of Jean Bonhomme Tenor in Ottawa - Died Oct 1986 - Debut as Pinkerton in Madama Butterfly (Puccini) 1965 - Studied with Raoul Jobin, George Lambert

1947 Death of Celestina Boninsegna Soprano - Born 26 Feb 1877 Reggioi Emilia - Debut as Norina in Don Pasquale (Donizetti) - Pupil Margherita Grandi - Created Rosaura in Le Maschere (Mascagni) - Jone in Jone (Petrella)

1955 Death of Lucette Korsoff Soprano Born 1 Feb 1876 Genoa - Debut as Serpina in Serva Padrone (Pergolesi) - Created Orlinde in Amadis (Massenet)

1959 Birth of American soprano Renee FLEMING in Rochester New York - Debut as Constanze in Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (Mozart) 1986 - Teachers:- Arleen Auger Beverley Jones - Created Mme De Tourvel in Dangerous Liaisons (Susa) - Blanche Dubois in Streetcar named Desire (Previn) - Rosina in Ghost of Versailles (Corigliano)

2002 Death of German conductor Gunter Wand at Ulmiz near Bern, Switzerland) Bruckner specialist. - Born Elberfeld, 7 January 1912 - Although he began his conducting career at the Cologne Opera in 1939 in his later years he restricted his repertoire chiefly to the symphonies of Anton Bruckner (whom he regarded Bruckner as the most important symphonist after Beethoven), Schubert, Brahms, Beethoven and Mozart. Earlier in his career he often conducted the contemporary music of Bernd Alois Zimmermann, Olivier Messiaen, Frank Martin, György Ligeti, and Edgard Varèse
*


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday Renée Fleming :tiphat:

Lots of clips available but I've chosen this from _Faust_


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 15

1686 First Performance of Lully's last opera Armide at the Paris Opera

1732 First Performance of Handel's opera Sosarmes King of Media in London Runs for eleven performances

1845 First Performance of G. Verdi's opera Gioavanni D'Arco at the Teatro all Scala in Milan

1858 Birth of Marcella SEMBRICH - Died New York City 11 JAN 1935.

1858 Birth of Polish American soprano Marcella Sembrich (Prakseda Marcelina Kochanska) in Galicia Poland - Died New York City 11 Jan 1935 - Debut as Lucia in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 3 Jun 1877 - Teachers of Josephine Forsyth, Alma Gluck, Ethyl Hayden, Maria Jeritza, Margaret Halstead

1860 Birth of French Bass Jacques Isnardon Marseille - Died 14 Nov 1930 - Debut 1885 in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) - Created Mathurin in Pilote (Urich) - Baxter in Diana (Paladhile) - Don Juan in Beaucoup de Bruit pour Rien (Puget) - Sang in premiere Xaviere (Dubois) - Chevalier D'Harmental (Messager) - Jocelyn (Godard) - Boheme (Leoncavallo)

1887 Death of Russian composer and Chemist Alexander Porfiryevich Borodin in St. Petersburg - Died 27 February 1887 at Saint Petersburg

1891 Birth of Dino Borgioli Tenor / Teacher of Singing Born 15 Feb 1891 Florence - Died Florence 12 Sep 1960 - Debut as Arturo in Puritani (Bellini) 1914 - Teacher of June Bronhill, Edith Coates, Katharine Coates Charles Craig, Murray Dickie, Joan Hammond, John Lanigan, Kenneth MacDonald, Ian Wallace, Elisabeth Parry, Oreste Kirkop - Sang in premiere of Il Gobbo del Califfo (Casavola)

1903 Death in Nice of Edmond-Alphonse Vergnet Tenor Born 4 Jul 1850 Montpellier - Debut as Raimbaut in Robert le Diable (Meyerbeer) 1874 Created John the Baptist in Herodaide (Massenet) - Admeto in Dejanice (Catalani) - Gonthram in Ghisele (Franck) - Dominique in Attaque du Moulin (Bruneau) - Shahabarin in Salambo (Reyer) - Zarastra in Mage (Massenet) - Sang in premiere of La Reine Berthe (Joncieres) - Don Giovanni d'Austria (Marchetti)

1926 Birth of Raymond Wolansky Baritone Born 15 Feb 1926 Cleveland - Died 1 Dec 1998 at the age of 72 during a recital he was giving at an old people's home in Leonberg (near Stuttgart) - Debut as Silvio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) - Created Dr Stone in Help Help the Globolinks (Menotti) - Urumuru in Kommt Davon (Krenek) - Empedokles in Der Tod des Empedokles (Reutter) - Sang in premiere of Madchen aus Domrery (Klebe) - Katchen von Heilbronn (Klebe) - Belagerungszustand (Keleman)

1928 Birth of English Contralto of (Mary) Norma Procter at Cleethorpes - Studied with Roy Henderson and Alec Redshaw - chosen by Benjamin Britten to sing the title role of his The Rape of Lucretia at the 1958 Aldeburgh Festival - Covent Garden Debut in Orpheus (Gluck) - She had a rich, warm voice that was strong and reliable

1946 Birth of James Johnson Bass-Baritone Louisiana - Debut as Philip II in Don Carlos (Verdi) 1972 Studied with Martial Singher - Created Woland in Meister und Margarita (Holler) - Joaquin Miller in Angle of Repose (Imbrie)

1947 Birth at Leeds of English tenor Donald Stephenson - Studied with Otakar Kraus - Created Preacher in No 11 Bus (Davies)

1947 Birth of American composer John ADAMS Worcester, MA

1951 Birth of English soprano Kathryn HARRIES in Hampton Court - Debut as Leonora in Fidelio (Beethoven) 1982 - Studied with Flora Nielsen, Constance Shacklock - Created Hedda Gabler in Hedda Gabler (Harper) - Lady in From Morning to Midnight (Sawer) - Sang in premiere of Reve d'un Marco Polo (Vivier)

1954 Death of Erik Wirl Tenor Born 30 May 1884 Ebensee - Died 15 Feb 1954 - Debut as Seaman in Tristan und Isolde (Wagner) 1906 - Created Narren in Der Schatzgraben (Schrecker) - Sang in premiere of Neues vom Tage (Hindemith) - Der Ferne Klang (Schrecker) - Die gezeichneten (Schrecker) - Fennimore & Gerda (Delius)

1965 Death of Nell Tangeman Mezzo-Soprano Born 21 Dec 1914 Columbus Ohio - Debut as Mother Goose in Premiere of Rakes Progress (Stravinsky) 1951 - Studied with Friedrich Schorr, Margaret Matzenaur, Nadia Boulanger - Created Dinah in Trouble in Tahiti (Bernstein)

1965 First Performance of B.A. Zimmermann's opera Die Soldaten at the Städtische Opera in Cologne

1981 Death of Dreszo Ernster Bass Born 23 Nov 1898 Pecs Hungary - Debut as Landgrave in Tannhauser (Wagner) - 1923 Sang in premiere of Neues vom Tage (Hindemith) - Christopher Columbus (Milhaud)

1985 Death of Carol Brice Mezzo-Soprano Born 16 April 1918 Sedalia N C - Debut as Addie in premiere of Regina (Blitzstein) 1958 - Created Harriet Tubman in Gentlemen be Seated (Moross) - Addie in Regina (Blitzstein)

1986 Death of Galiano Masini Tenor Born 7 Feb 1896 Livorno - Debut as Cavaradossi in Tosca (Puccini) 1924 - Sang in premiere of Caracciolo (Vittadini) - Palla De Mozzi (Marinuzzi)

1989 Death of Robert Kerns Baritone Born 8 Jun 1933 Highland Park Michigan - Debut as Sharpless in Madama Butterfly (Puccini) 1955 - Sang in premiere of Rope (Mennini) Griechische Passion (Martinu)

1990 Death of Paul Wolfrum Baritone Born 1943 Kitzbuhel - Debut 1967 - Created Norbert in Aufstand (Eder) - Sang in premiere of Ophelia (Kelterborn)
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 16

1737 First Perfomance of Handel's opera Justinas at Covent Garden Runs for nine performances and not revived

1816 Birth of tenor Gaetano Fraschini in Pavia - Died 23 May 1887 - Debut as Tamas in Gemma di Vergy (Donizetti) 1837 - Created Arrigo in Battaglia di Legnano (Verdi) - Stiffelio in Stiffelio (Verdi) - Gustavus III in Ballo in Maschera (Verdi) - Zamoro in Alzira (Verdi) - Corrado in Corsaro (Verdi) - Gerardo in Caterina Cornaro (Donizetti)

1831 Birth of tenor Leon Achard in Lyon - Died July 1905 - Debut as Duke in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1854 - Created Wilhelm Meister in Mignon (Thomas)

1864 Birth of soprano Evgeniya Mravina in St Petersburg - Died 25 Oct 1914 - Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1886 Studied with Mathilde Marchesi - Created Fornarina in Rafael (Arensky) - Oxana in Christmas Eve (Rimsky-Korsakov

1890 Birth of tenor Max Altglass in Warsaw - Died 13 Feb 1952 - Debut 1913 - Sang in premiere of Kings Henchman (Deems Taylor) - Merry Mount (Hanson)

1892 First Performance of Massenet's opera Werther in Vienna

1896 Birth of Swiss baritone Charles PANZERA in Geneva - Died 6 June 1976 - Debut as Albert in Werther (Massenet) 1919 - Created Apollon in Amphion (Honegger) - Sang in premiere of Le Roi Candaule (Bruneau) - Le Sauteriot (Lazzari) - Cris du Monde (Honegger) - Dans L'Ombre de la Cathedrale (Hue)

1901 Birth of tenor Tomaz Alcaide in Estremoz Portugal - Died 7 Nov 1967 - Debut as Wilhelm in Mignon (Thomas) 5 Dec 1925 - Created Mascarille in Prezione Ridicole (Lattuada) - Young Clergyman in Madonna Imperia (Alfano) - Lebleu in Vedova Scaltra (Wolf-Ferrari) - Sang in premiere of Primavera Fiorentina (Pedrollo)

1907 Birth of Italian conductor and composer Fernando PREVITALI - Died Rome 1985

1922 Birth of Welsh baritone and opera producer Sir Geraint EVANS in Cilfynydd - Died Aberystwyth 19 Sep 1992 - Created Herald in Pilgrim's Progress (Vaughan Williams) - Mr Flint in Billy Budd (Britten) - Mountjoy in Gloriana (Britten) - Antenor in Troilus and Cressida (Walton) - Lemuel in Harvest (Giannini) - Betumain in Rose Affair (Kay) - Case in Beach at Falesa (Hoddinott) - Sesto in Murder the Magician (Hoddinott) - Old Man in What the Old Man Does is Always Right (Hoddinott) - Scrooge in Christmas Carol (Kay) - Jack Vaudeleur in Rajah's Diamonds (Hoddinott)

1929 Death in Chicago of baritone Arthur Middleton Born 28 November 1880 in Logan, Iowa - Debut as Herald in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1914 - Sang in premiere of Azora, the Daughter of Montezuma (Henry Hadley)

1938 Birth of tenor Hans Dieter Bader in Stuttgart - Debut as Arturo in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 1960 - Sang in premiere of Der Doppelgangerin (Meyerowitz)

1939 Birth in Johannesburg of Marita Napier Soprano - Debut as Venus in Tannhauser (Wagner) 1969 - Sang in premiere of Sacred Bones (Temmingh)

1975 Death in New Orleans of bass Norman Treigle Born 6 Mar 1923 in New Orleans - Debut as Lodovico in Otello (Verdi) 1947 Teacher of Michael Devlin - Created John Hale in Crucible (Ward) - Granpa Moss in Tender Land (Copland) - Markheim in Markheim (Floyd) - Olin Blitch in Susannah (Floyd) - Judge Townsend in Passions of Jonathan Wade (Floyd) - Sang in premiere of The Sejourner and Mollie Sinclair (Floyd)
*


----------



## sospiro

Celebrating the birthday of the wonderful Sir Geraint Evans. Wales have produce some wonderful singers & I wish I'd seen Sir Geraint live.


----------



## GoneBaroque

FEBRUARY 17 


1728 First Performance of G. F. Handel's opera Siroe, re di Persia 'Cyrus, King of Persia' at the King's Theater in the Haymarket, in London - The first collaboration with libretto by Metastasio


1751 Birth of tenor and composer Domenico Mombelli in Villanova - Died 15 Mar 1835 - Debut in Nitteti (Anfossi) - Created Eumene in Demetrio e Polibio (Rossini) - Sang in premiere of Oresto (Cimarosa) - Enea e Lavinio (Paisiello)


1847 Birth of soprano Mathilde Mallinger in Agram - Died 19 Apr 1920 - Debut as Norma in Norma (Bellini) - Created Eva Pogner in Meistersingers (Wagner) - Sang in premiere of Frithjof (Hopffer) - Cesario (Taubert)


1855 Birth of baritone Antonio Magini-Coletti in Ancona - Died 21 July 1912 - Debut as Valentin in Faust (Gounod) 1882 - Created Frank in Edgar (Puccini) - Aboar in Profeta Velato (Napoletano) - Sang in premiere of Le Maschere (Mascagni)


1856 Death of English composer and tenor John Braham in London – Born London 20 MAR 1774 - Debut 1796 - Created Huon in Oberon (Weber) - Araspe in Artemisia (Cimarosa) - Tarquinio in Il Trionfo di Clelia (Nasolini) - Sang in premiere of Il Ritratto (Zingarelli)


1859 First Performance of Verdi opera Un Ballo in Maschera, based on the murder of Gustavus, King of Sweden at the Teatro Apollo in Rome


1862 Birth of English composer Edward GERMAN (Jones) in Whitechurch, Shropshire – Died 11 NOV 1936


1862 Death of mezzo-soprano Ann Maria Tree Born August 1801 in London - Debut as Rosina in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) 1819 - Created Clari in Clari (Bishop) - Luciana in Comedy of Errors (Bishop)


1870 Birth of soprano Riza Eibenschutz in Budapest - Died 1946 - Debut as Selika in Africaine (Meyerbeer) 1894 - Sang in premiere of Orestes (Weingartner) - Salome (Strauss) - Elektra (Strauss) - Das War Ich (Blech) - Odysseus Tod (Bungert)


1897 Certificated birth date of American contralto Marian ANDERSON in Philadelphia PA Best known for her recitals, she became the first black singer to appear as a soloist at The MET, in NYC - She stated her birthday was in 1902 - Died 8 Apr 1993 - Debut as Ulrica in Ballo in Maschera (Verdi) 9 Apr 1939



1904 First Performance of Puccini's Madama Butterfly at La Scala in Milan


1909 Birth of Australian operatic soprano Marjorie LAWRENCE in Geelong Victoria - Died 14 Jan 1979 - Debut as Elizabeth in Tannhauser (Wagner) 1932


1927 First Performance of Deems Taylor's opera The King's Henchmen at the Metropolitan Opera in NYC


1944 Birth of soprano Ellen Shade in New York City - Debut as Liu in Turandot (Puccini) 1972 - Created Eve in Paradise Lost (Penderecki)


1950 Death of soprano Anna Bartels Born 9 Dec 1869 in Gafle, Sweden - Died 17 Feb 1950 - Debut as Harriet in Martha (Flotow) 1897 - Sang in premiere of Erwin und Elmire (Gardeweg)


1952 First Performance of Henze's opera Boulevard Solitude at the Landestheater in Hanover, Germany


1962 Death of conductor Bruno Walter at age 85 in Beverly Hills CA. – Born Berlin, 15 SEP 1876


1983 Death of bass Tancredi Pasero Born 11 Jan 1893 in Turin - Debut as Re in Aida (Verdi) 1917 - Created Babilio in Nerone (Mascagni) - Judge in Margherita di Cortona (Refice) - Hassan in Re Hassan (Ghedini)


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the first performance of _Un ballo in maschera_, here is José Carreras singing _Di tu se fedele_. Wish I'd seen him in his prime.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 18

1735 The first opera performed in America known as either Flora or Hob in the Well was presented in Charleston SC

1818 Birth of soprano Marianna Barbieri-Nini in Florence - Died 27 Nov 1887 - Debut as Antonina in Belisario (Donizetti) 1840 - Created Lucrezia in I Due Foscari (Verdi) - Gulnara in Corsaro (Verdi) - Lady Macbeth in Macbeth (Verdi)

1850 Birth of German born English baritone, pianist, teacher, composer, conductor, and founder of the London Symphony concerts Sir George HENSCHEL (Isidor Georg Henschel) in Breslau - Died Aviemore Scotland 10 September 1934 - Was first conductor of the Boston Symphony Orchestra 1881 to 1884 - Although he primarily performed as a recitalist (on occasion providing his own accompaniment) in 1868 he sang the part of Hans Sachs in a performance of Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg at Munich - Teacher of Roland Hayes - Paul Reimers - Steuart Wilson - Michael Head - Gervase Elwes

1893 First Performance of Hector Berlioz's opera La Damnation de Faust in Monte Carlo, starring tenor Jean De Reszke - it was conceived as an oratorio - Berlioz conducted the first oratorio performance at the Opéra-Comique in Paris on 6 DEC 1846

1896 Birth of Greek naturalized American conductor Dimitri METROPOULOS in Athens -Died Milan 2 November 1960 while rehearsing Mahler's 3rd Symphony with La Scala Orchestra

1924 Death of tenor Victor Capoul Born 27 Feb 1839 in Toulouse - Died 18 Feb 1924 - Debut in Chalet (Adam) Teacher of Herbert Witherspoon - Created Guy de Kerdrel in Grande Tante (Massenet) - Sang in premiere L'Absent (Poise) - Premier jour de bonheur (Auber) - Vert Vert (Offenbach) - Paul et Virginie (Masse)

1926 Birth of Belgian contralto Rita GORR (Marguerite Geirnaert) in Zelzate near Ghent - Died Denia Spain 22 January 2012 - Debut as Fricka in Walkure (Wagner) Antwerp 1949 - Sang in premiere of Numance (Barraud)

1926 Birth of baritone Mordechai Ben-Shacher in Rumania - Debut as Escamillo in Carmen (Bizet) 1951 - Sang in premiere of Crook (Avidom)

1933 Birth of soprano Bella Jasper in Szony Hungary - Died Mar 1992 - Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1958 - Created Ida in Der Junge Lord (Henze)

1977 Death of bass-baritone Theo Hermann Born 26 Jan 1901 in Vienna - Died 18 Feb 1977 - Debut as Mephistopheles in Faust (Gounod) 1922 - Pupil Geraint Evans

*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 20

1650 First Performance of Cavalli's opera L'Orimonte at Teatro San Cassiano in Venice

1666 First Performance of Cavalli's opera Pompey the Great at the Teatro San Salvatore in Venice

1724 First Performance of Handel's opera Julius Ceasar at King's Theater Haymarket London

1816 First Performance of Gioacchino Rossini's opera The Barber of Seville in Rome

1874 Birth of soprano Mary Garden in Aberdeen - Died 3 Jan 1967 in Inverurie - Debut as Louise in Louise (Charpentier) 10 Apr 1900 Pupils included Helen Jepson, Grace Moore, Beverly Sills, Mary McCormick, Ginia Davis - Created Natoma in Natoma (Herbert) - Melisande in Pelleas & Melisande (Debussy) - Chrysis in Aphrodite (Erlanger) - Camille in Camille (Forrest) - Krusha in Resurrezione (Alfano) - Cherubin in Cherubin (Massenet) - Sang in premiere of Reine Fiametta (Leroux) - Fille de Tabarin (Pierne) - Princess Osra (Bunning) - Gismonda (Fevrier)

1907 Birth in Compton California of American soprano Nadine CONNOR (Evelyn Nadine Henderson) - Debut as Marguerite in Faust (Gounod) 1940 - She made her New York debut on Dec. 22, 1941, as Pamina in an English version of Mozart's ''Magic Flute,'' conducted by Bruno Walter and gave 249 performances of 15 roles before her last Met performance, in ''Faust,'' on March 12, 1960 - Died at age 96 in Los Alamitos California on 1 MAR 2003

1907 First Performance of Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's opera Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh at the Mariinsky Theater in St. Petersburg

1909 Birth of baritone Lorenzo Alvary in Debreczen Hungary - Died New York City 13 Dec 1996 - Debut as Amonasro in Aida (Verdi) 1934

1916 Death in Paris of tenor and coach Giovanni Sbriglia Born 23 Jun 1829 in Naples - Debut 1853 - Pupils included Edouard De Reszke, Jean De Reszke, Josephine De Reszke, , Mary Garden, Ruth Miller, Lilian Nordica, Pol Plancon

1926 Birth of mezzo-soprano Carol Smith in Oak City Illinois Debut 1961 - Sang in premiere of Beatrix Cenci (Ginastera)

1942 First Performance of Gian Carlo Menotti's one-act opera The Island God at the MET in NYC

1943 First Performance of Carl Orff's opera Die Kluge at the Städtische Bühnen in Frankfurt

1953 Birth in Milan of Italian conductor Riccardo CHAILLY (SHY'ee)

1957 Death of tenor Hermann Gallos Born 21 Jan 1884 in Vienna Pupils included Walter Berry, Hans Braun, Karl Terkal - Sang on premiere of Ariadne auf Naxos (Strauss)

1983 Death in Dresden of baritone Arno Schellenberg - Born 16 Nov 1903 in Berlin - Debut as Schwanda in Schwanda the Bagpiper (Weinberger) 1929 - Teacher of Reiner Goldberg - Created Laromal in Arabella (Strauss) - Sang in premiere of Hexe von Passau (Gerster) - Daphne (Strauss) - Massimilia Doni (Schoeck) - Wirtin von Pinsk (Mohaupt)
*


----------



## sospiro

So many YouTubes of _Il barbiere di Siviglia_ to choose from, but any excuse to look at Simon.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 21

1857 Birth of tenor Nicolai Figner in St Petersburg - Died 13 Dec 1918 -Debut in Philemon & Baucis (Gounod) 1882 - Created Hermann in Pique Dame (Tchaikovsky) - Count Vaudemont in Iolanta (Tchaikovsky) - Vladimir in Dubrovsky (Napravnik) - Sang in premiere of Caramo (Lortzing) - Francesca da Rimini (Napravnik)

1861 Death of librettist Eugène Scribe From 1830 he collaborated with the greatest French and Italian composers; Auber, Rossini, Meyerbeer, Adam, Halévy, Donizzetti and Giuseppe Verde with Les Vêpres siciliennes in 1855

1874 Birth of Vincenzo Reschiglian Bass-Baritone Born 21 Feb 1874 Venice - Died 17 Jul 1955 - Created Bello in Fanciulla del West (Puccini) - Pinellino in Gianni Schicci (Puccini) - Brigodo in Madame Sans-Gene (Giordano) - Sang in premiere of Maschere (Mascagni)

1886 First Performance of Modeste Mussorgsky's opera Khovanschina in St. Petersburg

1887 Birth of tenor Antonin Trantoul in Toulouse - Died 31 Aug 1965 - Debut as De Grieux in Manon (Massenet) 1911 studied with Jean De Reszke - Created Gherardo in Fra Gherardo (Pizzetti) - Rodrigue in Nerto (Widor) - Hippias in Noces Corinthiennes (Busser)

1907 First Performance of Delius' opera A Village Romeo and Juliet, in Berlin

1919 Birth of tenor Martin Ritzmann in Oberschonau - Died 7 Aug 1984 - Debut as Chapelou in Postillon de Longjumeau (Adam) 1951 - Sang in premiere of Puntila (Dessau)

1922 Birth of American tenor John McCOLLUM in Coalinga, California - Debut as Fenton in Falstaff (Verdi) 1953

1925 Death of tenor Fernando De Lucia Born 11 Oct 1860 in Naples - Debut as Faust in Faust (Gounod) 1885 Teache of Ivan Petroff, Nina Sabatano, Georges Thill Tom Burke, Melchiorre Luise, Pet Bjorn, Boris Christoff Created Fritz Kobus in Amico Fritz (Mascagni) - Osaka in Iris (Mascagni) - Giorgio in Rantzau (Mascagni) Silvano in Silvano (Mascagni), Giorgio in Marcella (Giordano)

1929 Birth of tenor Pekka Nuotio in Wyborg, Finland. Debut as Duke in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1958 It was Wagner that took Pekka Nuotio to the stage of the Metropolitan. He sang Tannhäuser in the final opera production to be performed in the old "Met" on the corner of Broadway and 39th Street. The next year he was Tristan to Birgit Nilsson's Isolde, this time in the brand-new Lincoln Center complex. During the 1970s Nuotio appeared extensively across Europe, with visits to Hamburg, Berlin, Düsseldorf, London, Glasgow, and Amsterdam, and in 1973 he sang Tannhäuser in the opening season of the Sydney Opera House. - Died in Helsinki 18 March 1989

1940 Birth of tenor Heinz Zednik in Vienna - Deb 1964 Trabusco in Forza del Destino (Verdi) 1964 - Created Director in Re in Ascolta (Berio) - Hadanck in Schwarze Maske (Penderecki) - Kalb in Kabale und Liebe (Von Einem) - Time / Green in Wintermarchen (Boesman) - Sang in premiere of Gesualdo (Schnittke) - Kehraus um St Stephen (Krenek) - Der Besuch der Alten Dame (von Einem)

1944 Opening performance for the New York City Opera, with Puccini's Tosca

1945 Birth of baritone John Brocheler in Vaals Netherlands Studied with Pierre Bernac - Created Felipe / Ferdinand / Son in Juana la Loca (Menotti) - Thijl in Thijl (Van Gilse) - Sang in premiere of Die Erprobung des Petrus Hebraicus (Pousseur) - Mare Nostrum (Kagel)

1945 Birth of soprano Lisbeth Balslav in Abrena, Denmark - Debut as Yaroslavna in Prince Igor (Borodin) 1975 - Created Schustersfrau in Die Wundersome Schustersfrau (Zimmermann U)

1946 Death of mezzo-soprano Guerrina Fabbri - Born 1868 in Ferrara - Debut as Orsini in Lucrezia Borgia (Donizetti) 1885 - Sang in premiere of Los Amantes de Teruel (Breton)

1961 NYC debuts of Marilyn Horne and Joan Sutherland at Town Hall in a concert performance of Bellini's Beatrice di Tenda for the American Opera Society
*


----------



## sospiro

To commemorate Eugène Scribe who wrote the libretto for La Juive


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 22

1607 First Performance of Claudio Monteverdi's L'Orfeo

1642 First Performance of Luigi Rossi's opera Il Palazzo Incantato d'Atlante 'The Enchanted Palace of Atlas' at the Barberini Theater in Rome

1847 Birth of tenor Dmitri Uzatov - Died 23 Aug 1913 Teacher of Feodor Chaliapin - Created Andrei in Mazeppa (Tchakovsky)

1870 Birth of tenor Albert Reiss in Berlin - Died 20 June 1940 - Debut as Peter Ivanov in Zar und Zimmermann (Lortzing) 1897 - Created Nick in Fanciulla del West (Puccini) - Broom Maker in Konigskinder (Humperdinck) - Nail in Mona (Parker) - Male Lover in Tabarro (Puccini) - Richard II in Canterbury Pilgrims (De Koven) - Sang in premiere of Cyrano de Bergerac (Damrosch) - Fairyland (Parker)

1876 Birth of Italian tenor Giovanni ZENATELLO in Vienna - Debut as Silvio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) April 1898 Teacher of Lily Pons - Created Pinkerton in Madama Butterfly (Puccini) - Alexis in Siberia (Giordano) - Sang in premiere of Oceana (Smareglia) - La Figli di Jorio (Franchetti)

1891 Death of soprano Josephine De Reszke Born 4 Jun 1855 in Warsaw - Debut in Guarany (Gomes) 1875 - Created Sita in Roi de Lahore (Massenet)

1898 Birth of bass Gabriel Jullia - Died 8 Feb 1968 - Debut in the premiere of Cantegril (Ducasse) 9 Feb 1931 - Sang in premiere of L'Ecole des Maris (Bondeville) - Les Mamelles de Tiresias (Poulenc) - Doloras (Levy)

1910 Birth of bass-baritone Hervey Alan in Whitstable - Died 12 Jan 1982 - Teachers, Percival Driver, Mabel Kelly, Roy Henderson - Pupils, Thomas Allen, Sally Burgess, Peter Sidhom, Janet Price Francis Egerton - Created Mr Redburn in Billy Budd (Britten)

1912 Birth of soprano Paula Brivkaine in Valdemarplis - Died 1990 - Debut 1934 Sang in premiere of Saul (Reutter) - Die Bruecke von San Luis Rey (Reutter)

1925 Birth of soprano Gigliola Frazzoni in Bologna - Debut as Samaritan in Francesca da Rimini (Zandonai) 1948 - Created Mother Marie in Dialogues de Carmelites (Poulenc)

1931 Birth of soprano Margaret Hallin in Karlskoga Sweden - Debut as Rosina in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) 1956 - Created Prajapan in Siddharta (Norgard) - Blind Poetess in Aniara (Blomdahl) - Therese in Drommen om Therese (Werle) - Unknown Voice in Feast (Back) - D'Aiguille di Rocca Antica in Herr von Hancken (Blomdahl) - Sang in premiere of Christina (Gefors) - Tintomara (Werle) - Traedgarden (Forssel)

1932 Death of soprano Johanna Gadski Born 15 June 1872 in Anciam -Debut in Undine (Lortzing) 1888 - Created Hester Prynne in Scarlet Letter (Damrosch) - La Dama Boba (Wolf-Ferrari)

1934 Birth of soprano Birgit Nordin in Neder Kalix Sweden - Debut as Oscar in Ballo in Maschera (Verdi) 1967 - Created Zelie in Queen of Golconda (Berwald)

1941 Death of tenor Henri Fabert Born 19 Nov 1897 in Sarasse - Created Poet in Nariste (Bellenot) - Sang in premiere of Renard (Stravinsky) - L'Arlequin (D'Olonne) - La Naissance de la Lyre (Roussel) - Le Miracle (Hue) - L'Enfant et les Sortileges (Ravel)

1948 Birth of tenor Ian Caley in Preston Lancashire He studied at the Royal Manchester College of Music entering as a pianist but soon changing to singing. He became one of Britain's most versatile tenors - Debut as Telemaco in Ritorno D'Ulisse in Patria (Monteverdi) - Created Silenus in Oberon (Castiglioni) - Entheus in Lord's Masque (Castiglioni) - Simeon in Stephen Climax (Zender) - Byezdomny in Meister und Margarita (Holler) - Sosie in Celestine (Ohana) - Lover in Murder the Magician (Hoddinot)

1983 Death of soprano Giuseppina Arnaldi Born 1921 in Ventimiglia - Died 22 Feb 1983 - Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1945 - Sang in premiere of Ipocrata Felice (Ghedini) - Il Giuduzio Universale (Tosatti)

1984 Death of tenor Giovanni Manuritta Born 1 Aug 1895 in Sassari - Debut as Ernesto in Don Pasquale (Donizetti) 1922 - Sang in premiere of Giocondo e il Suo Re (Jachino)

1986 Death of soprano Victoria Elliott Born 1922 in Gateshead - Debut as Siebel in Faust (Gounod) 1940 - Created Lady Hamilton in Nelson (Berkeley)

1987 Death of baritone Afro Poli Born 22 Dec 1902 in Pisa - Debut as Germont in Traviata (Verdi) 1927 - Sang in premiere of Pulce D'Oro (Ghedini) - Madonna Imperia (Alfano) - Il Dottor Antonio (Alfano)
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 23

1685 Birth of German-born British composer George Frideric HANDEL, aka as Georg Friedrich Händel, in Halle, Saxony. Died London 14 April 1759

1732 First Performance of Handel's oratorio Esther at the Crown and Anchor Tavern with the Children of the Chapel Royal on Handel's 47th birthday in London

1835 First Performance of F. Joseph Halévy's opera La Juive 'The Jewess' at the Paris Opéra

1749 Birth of soprano Gertrud Mara in Cassel - Died 20 Jan 1833 - Debut 1767 - Created Dido in Dido Queen of Carthage (Storace) - Stratonica in Ariodante (Moretti) - Euridice in Demetrio a Rodi (Pugnani) - Teodelinda in Teodelinda (Andreozzi)

1834 Birth of tenor Ernest Nicolini in St Malo - Died 19 Jan 1898 - Debut in Mousquetaires de la Reine (Halevy) - Created Celio in Velleda (Lenepveu)

1847 Birth of soprano Rosa Sucher in Velburg - Died 16 April 1927 - Debut as Waltraute in Walkure (Wagner) 1871 - Created Clarice / Francesca in Savonarola (Stanford) - Chryssa in Nero (Rubinstein) - Sang in premiere of Annchen von Tharau (Hofmann) - Hiarne (Mme Ingeborg von Bronsart)

1867 Death of singing coach George Smart Born 10 May 1776 in London - Pupils, Henry Phillips, Jenny Lind, Henrietta Sontag, Harriet Cawse Louisa Pyne, Emma Romer, Willoughby Hunter Weiss, Mary Shaw William Winn, Charlotte Ann Birch, Eliza Ann Birch, Charles Lockney

1878 Birth of tenor Arthur Preuss in Konigsberg - Died 20 Aug 1944 - Debut 1899 - Sang in premiere of Dreimaderlhaus (Berte) - Ein Wintermarchen (Goldmark) - Der Musikant (Bittner) - Der Verschenkte Frau (D'Albert)

1910 Birth of soprano Maria Cebotari in Kishinev - Died 9 April 1949 - Debut as Mimi in Boheme (Puccini) 1931 - Created Aminta in Schweigsame Frau (Strauss) - Lucile in Danton's Tod (Von Einem) - Isolde in Vin Herbe (Martin) - Gabriele in Das Schloss Durande (Schoeck) - Julia in Romeo und Julia (Sutermeister) - Sang in premiere of Mister Wu (D'Albert) - Munchhausen (Lothar) - Der Verlorene Sohn (Heger)

1914 Birth of tenor Ronald Dowd in Sydney - Died Sydney 20 Mar 1990 - Debut as Hoffmann in Contes D'Hoffmann (Offenbach) - 1948 Created in Claudius in Hamlet (Searle) Mosbie in Arden Must Die (Goehr)

1922 Birth of soprano Ilse Hollweg in Solingen Died 9 Feb 1990 - Debut as Blonde in Entfuhrung aus dem Serail (Mozart) 1942 - Sang in premiere of Titus Feuerfuchs (Sutermeister) - Troilus und Cressida (Zillig) - Der Goldene Bock (Krenek) - Il Canto Sospeso (Nono)

1923 Death of tenor Georg Anthes - Born 12 Mar 1863 in Bad Homburg - Debut as Max in Freischutz (Weber) 1888 - Sang in premiere of Herrat (Draeseke) - Odysseus Heimkehr (Bungert) - Haschisch (Chelius) - Evanthia (Umlauff)

1923 Death of bass Francesco Navarini Born 26 Dec 1855 in Cittadella, Padua - Debut as Alfonso in Lucrezia Borgia (Donizetti) 1878 - Created Lodovico in Otello (Verdi) - Don Roldano Ximenes in Cristoforo Colombo (Franchetti) - Almozor in Condor (Gomes) - Giamshid in Regina del Nepal (Bottesini) - Hermit in Melusine (Gramman) - Maso in Fior d'Alpe (Franchetti) - Sang in premiere of Vandea (Clementi)

1928 Birth of baritone Usko Viitanen in Orimattila Finland - Debut as Arsamene in Xerxes (Handel) 1958 - Studied with Carl Martin Oehman - Created Yeoman in Horseman (Sallinen)

1931 Death of Mario Ancona Born 28 Feb 1860 in Livorno - Debut as Scindia in Re de Lahore (Massenet) 1889 - Created Silvio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) - Marcello in Serana (Keil)

1931 Death of soprano Nellie Melba Born 19 May 1859 Richmond Melbourne - Debut as Gilda in Rigoletto (Verdi) 13 Oct 1887 - Created Helene in Helene (Saint-Saens) - Elaine in Elaine (Bemberg)

1934 Birth of tenor Miroslav Frydlewicz in Pilsen - Debut as Jenik in Bartered Bride (Smetana) 1957 - Sang in premiere of the Hypochondriac (Pauer)

1934 Death of English composer Sir Edward Elgar at age 76 in Worcester England - Born Broadheath, 2 JUN 1857

1935 Death of tenor Heinrich Hensel Born 29 Oct 1874 in Neustadt - Debut in Alessandro Stradella (Flotow) 1897 - Created Hans Kraft in Barenhauter (S Wagner) - Prince in Dornroscher (Humperdinck)
*


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday George Frideric!


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 25

1705 First Performance of G. F. Handel's second opera Nero in Hamburg

1862 Birth of baritone Bohumil Benoni Born 25 Feb 1862 in Chrudim - Died 10 Feb 1942 - Sang in premiere of Bride of Messina (Fibich) - Jacobin (Dvorak) - Debora (Foerster) - Rusalka (Dvorak) - Eva (Foerster)

1863 Death of soprano Laure Cinti-Damoreau Born 6 Feb 1801 in Paris - Debut as Lilla in Cosa Rara (Martin y Soler) 1816 - Created Elvira in Masaniello (Auber) - Isabella in Robert le Diable (Meyerbeer) - Matilda Gessler in William Tell (Rossini) - Anais in Mose in Egitto (Rossini) - Adele in Comte Ory (Rossini) - Pamyre in Siege de Corinthe (Rossini) -Countess of Folleville in Viaggio a Reims (Rossini) - Angele D'Olivares in Domino Noir (Auber) - Sang in premiere of Le Philtre (Auber) - Le Serment (Auber) - L'Ambassadrice (Auber) - Zanetta (Auber) - Le Rose de Peronne - (Adam) Ali Baba (Cherubini) - Macbeth (Chelard)

1873 Birth certificate indicates birth date of Italian tenor Enrico CARUSO in Naples on this day - Many sources indicate birth date as 27th

1888 First Performance of Benjamin Godard's opera Jocelyn in Brussels

1897 Death of French soprano Marie Cornélie Falcon Born Paris, 28 JAN 1812 - Debut as Alice in Robert le Diable (Meyerbeer) - Created Amelie in Gustave III (Auber) - Valentine in Huguenots (Meyerbeer) - Rachel in Juive (Halevy) - Leonora in Allessandro Stradella (Niedermayer) - Morgiana in Ali Baba (Cherubini) - Esmeralda in La Esmeralda (Bertin)

1948 Birth of Welsh tenor Dennis O'NEILL in Pontarddulais Wales.- Debut as Ramiro in Cenerentola (Rossini) 1971 - Sang in premiere of Fiery Tales (Sitsky)
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 26

1878 Birth of soprano Emmy Destinn (Destinnova in Prague - Died 28 Jan 1930 -- Debut as Santuzza in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 16 Jul 1898 - Teacher of Jarmila Novotna - Created Minnie in Fanciulla del West (Puccini) - Hedwig of Merian in Heirat wider willen (Humperdinck) - Elsbeth in Roland von Berlin (Leoncavallo) - Sang in premiere Lange Kerl (Woikowsky-Biedaus)

1924 Birth in Zurich of Swiss opera conductor Silvio VARVISO Conductor of Royal Swedish Opera, 1965-1972 - Died in Antwerp 1 November 2006

1927 Birth of bass-baritone Donald Gramm in Milwaukee Wisconsin - Died 2 Jul 1983 Debut as Raimondo in Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 1944 Studied with Martial Singher - Created Fish in Fisherman & His Wife (Schuller) - John in Miss Julie (Rorem)

1930 Birth of soprano Ruth Margret Putz in Krefeld - Debut as Nuri in Tiefland (D'Albert) 1950 - Created Circe in 17 Tage und 4 Minuten (Egk) - Sang in premiere of Orfeide (Malipiero) - Smile at Foot of the Ladder (Bibalo)

1932 Birth of mezzo-soprano Jean Allister in Ballymoney, N Ireland - Debut 1961 Teacher, Norman Allin - Created Maggie in Visitors (Gardner) - Arete in Castaway (Berkeley)

1933 Birth of soprano Gunilla Eva Af Malmborg in Lulea - Debut as Marzelline in Fidelio (Beethoven) - Sang in premiere of Drommen om Therese (Werle)

1933 Death of tenor Albert Alvarez in Bordeaux - Debut as Faust in Faust (Gounod) 1887 - Created Araquil in Navarraise (Massenet) - Nicias in Thais (Massenet) - Paris in Helene (Saint-Saens) - Leicester in Amy Robsart (De Lara) - Mirko in Montagne Noire (Holmes) - Merowig in Fredegonde (Giraud) - Jean in Helle (Duvernoy) - Guatier in Burgonde (Vidal) - Hercule in Astarte (Leroux) - Bar-Kokeba in Fils de L'Etoile (Erlanger) - Guatier in Messidor (Bruneau) - Earl of Longford in Lady of Longford (Bach) - Sang in premiere of Messaline (De Lara)

1936 Death of baritone Antonio Scotti Born 25 Jan 1866 in Naples - Debut as Amonasro in Aida (Verdi) 1 Nov 1899 - Created Chim-Fen in Oracolo (Leoni)

1938 Death of tenor Emile Scaramberg Born 1863 in Besancon - Debut as Richard Couer de Lion (Gretry) 1893 - Sang in premiere of Filibuster (Cui)

1943 Birth of English bass David THOMAS (Lionel Mercer) While best known for his concert paeformances he has appeared as Sarasto in the Covent Garden Festival's production of Die Zauberflöte and the Commendatore in Don Giovanni and General Spork in Cornet Cristoph Rilke's Song of Love and Death for Glyndebourne Touring Opera - He is also a Professor of Singing at Trinity College of Music in London.

1944 Birth of tenor Peter Lindroos in Pojo, Finland - Debut as Rodolfo in Boheme (Puccini) 1968 - Studied with Mario Del Monaco - Created Pied Piper in Rattenfanger (Cerha) - Johann von Gobyn in Thomas (Rautavaara) - King in Der Singende Baum (Bergmann E) - Duke of Albany in King Lear (Sallinen) - Sang in premiere of Thomas (Rautavaara) - Rattenfanger (Cerhas)

1946 Birth of bass Dimitri Kavrakos in Athens - Debut as Zaccaria in Nabucco (Verdi) 1970

1949 Birth of English soprano Emma KIRKBY.Emma Kirkby in Camberley Surrey - Debut as Mother Nature in Cupid & Death (Locke) 1983

1951 Death of soprano Giannina Russ Born 27 Mar 1873 Lodi - Debut as Mimi in Boheme (Puccini) 13 Jun 1903 - Created Hellera in Hellera (Montemezzi)

1958 Death of tenor Emile Graf Born 11 Jul 1886 - Sang in premiere of Der Friedenstag (Strauss) - Der Mond (Orff)

1959 Death of bass-baritone Thor Mandahl - Born 6 Jan 1875 in Goteburg. - Debut as Lothario in Mignon (Thomas) 1899

1986 Death of mezzo-soprano Georgine Von Milinkovic - Born 7 July 1913 in Prague - Debut as Erda in Rheingold (Wagner) 1935 - Created Countess Helfenstein in Mathis der Maler (Hindemith) - Sang in premiere of Die Liebe der Danae(Strauss)

1991 Death of tenor Andre Turp Born 21 Dec 1925 in Montreal - Debut in Gianni Schicci (Puccini) 1945 - Created Lover in Andrea del Sarto (Lesur)
*


----------



## sospiro

Happy Birthday to David Thomas.To celebrate, here he is singing _Mache dich, mein Herze, rein_


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 28

1834 Birth of English baritone Charles Santley in Liverpool - Died 22 Sep 1922 - Debut as Grenvil in Traviata (Verdi) 1857 - Teacher of Peter Dawson - Created Rhine King in Lurline (Wallace) - Danny Mann in Lily of Killarney (Benedict) - Clifford in Puritan's Daughter (Balfe) - Don Sallustio in Ruy Blas (Glover) - Fabio in Armourer of Nantes (Balfe)

1837 Death of Luigi Zamboni Bass-Baritone - Born 1767 Bologna - Debut in Fanatico Burlato (Cimarosa) 1791 - Created Figaro in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini)

1858 Birth of Marie Brema Mezzo-Soprano in Liverpool - Died 22 Mar 1925 - Debut as Lola in Cavalleria Rusticana (Mascagni) 1891 Teacher :- Georg Henschel - Created Beatrice in Much Ado About Nothing (Stanford)

1860 Birth of Mario Ancona Baritone in Livorno - Died 23 Feb 1931 - Created Silvio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) - Marcello in Serana (Keil)

1862 First Perfornance of Gounod's opera The Queen of Sheba in Paris

1882 Birth of American soprano Geraldine FARRAR in Melrose, MA. - Died 11 Mar 1967 - Debut in Marguerite in Faust (Gounod) 15 Oct 1896 Studied with Lilli Lehmann - Created Rosaura in Donne Curiose (Wolf-Ferrari) - Goose Girl in Konigskinder (Humperdinck) - Angelica in Suor Angelica (Puccini) - Catherine Huebscher in Madame Sans Gene (Giordano) - Amica in Amica (Mascagni) - Margareta in Ancetre (Saint Saens)

1882 Birth of Octave Dua Tenor in Ghent - Died 8 Mar 1952 - Debut as Vasek in Bartered Bride (Smetana) 1904 - Created Truffaldino in Love of 3 Oranges (Prokofiev)

1888 Birth of Fanny Heldy Soprano in Liege - Died 13 Dec 1973 - Debut as Elena in premiere of Ivan the Terrible (Gunsbourg) 26 Oct 1910 - Created Andromeda in Persee et Andomede (Ibert) - Portia in Merchand de Venise (Hahn) - Eaglet in Aiglon (Honeggar / Ibert) - Abla in Antar (Dupont) - Sang in premiere of Nerto (Widor) - La Tour de Feu (Lazzari)

1927 Birth of Ragnar Ulfung Tenor in Oslo - Debut as Magadoff in Consul (Menotti) 1951 - Created John Taverner in Taverner (Maxwell Davies) - Christopher in Reise (Werle) - Deaf Mute in Aniara (Blomdahl)

1929 Birth of Joseph Rouleau Bass in Matane Quebec - Debut as Philip in Don Carlos(Verdi) - Studied with Martial Singher - Created Bishop Tache in Louis Riel (Somers) - Pranzini in Therese (Tavener)

1953 Death of Felix Vieuille Bass Born 15 Oct 1872 Saugeon - Debut as Leporello in Don Giovanni (Mozart) 1897 - Created Bluebeard in Ariane et Barbe-Bleue (Dukas) - Arkel in Pelleas et Melisande (Debussy) - Macduff in Macbeth (Bloch) - Sang in premiere of Louise (Charpentier)) - Les Pecheurs de Saint-Jean (Widor)
*


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the birthday of Octave Dua, here is Truffaldino's air from _The Love For Three Oranges_. Dua sang the role at the première in December 1921.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*FEBRUARY 29

1792 Birth of Italian opera composer Gioachino Antonio Rossini in Pesaro - Died in Paris 13 November 1868

1828 Death of baritone Carlo Casaccia Born 26 Feb 1768 in Naples - Debut in Finta Zingari (Guglielmi) - Created Don Ramualdo in Emilia di Liverpool (Donizetti) - Pappacione in Zingara (Donizetti) - Lattanzio Latrughelli in Fortunato Ingano - (Donizetti) - Timoteo in Burgomastro di Saardam (Donizetti) - Sang in premiere of Gazzetta (Rossini)

1828 First Performance of Auber's Masaniello at the Paris Opera

1836 First Performance of Meyerbeer's Les Huguenots in Paris

1872 Birth of mezzo-soprano Magda von Dulong in Halle - Died in Starnberg, Oberbayren 13 May 1950 - Debut 1895 under the stage name Magda Lossen.

1880 Birth of tenor Reed Miller in South Carolina - Died 29 Dec 1923

1920 Birth of tenor David Lloyd in Minneapolis - Debut October 1950 as David in Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg at the New York City Opera - studied with Richard Bonelli - Teacher of Leo Goeke - Created Fisherman in Fisherman and his Wife (Schuller) - Sang in premiere of The Black Widow (Pasatieri) - was particularly admired for his roles in operas by Mozart, Rossini, and Richard Strauss

1920 Birth as Johann Krauss of bass Ivan Petrov in Irkutsk - Died in Moscow 27 December 2003 - Debut 1939 - Created Bestuschev in Decembrist (Shaporin)

1932 Birth of soprano Reri Grist in New York - Debut as Blondchen in Entfuhrung (Mozart) 1959
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

1927 Birth of soprano Lucine Amara in Hartford, Connecticut. Debut as Angelic Voice in Don Carlos (Verdi) 1947 Teacher, Stella Eisner-Eyn

1947 Birth of bass-baritone Ian Caddy Southampton - Debut as Guglielmo in Cosi Fan Tutte (Mozart) 1970 Studied with Otakar Kraus - Created Boucannier in Toussaint (Blake)

1950 First Performance of Gian Carlo Menotti's opera The Consul at the Shubert Theatre in Philadelphia - The opera opened in New York City on 15 MAR 1950 - It won the Pulitzer Prize for Music

1954 Birth of American mezzo-soprano Lorraine Hunt Lieberson a riveting singer known for her fearsome vocal and dramatic power whether in opera or the cantatas of Bach - She died 3 July 2006 peacefully at her home in Santa Fe, N.M

1958 First Performance of Pizzetti's opera Assassinio della cattedrale based on T.S. Eliot's play Murder in the Cathedral at the Teatro della Scala in Milan

1970 Death of bass Sven Nilsson Born 11 May 1898 in Gafle Sweden - Debut as Herald in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1930 - Teacher Ivar Andresen - Created Peneios in Daphne (Strauss) - Sang in premiere of Rote Steifel (Sutermeister) - Svart ar Vitt (Boldemann) - Romeo und Julia (Sutermeister) - Portrait (Rosenberg) - Der Verlorene Sohn (Heger) - Der Sturm (Atterberg)

1975 Death of mezzo-soprano Merle Alcock . Born 1890 in Andover, Mass. - Debut as Beppe in Amico Fritz (Mascagni) Nov 1923 - Teacher Herbert Witherspoon - Pupils, Eileen Farrell, George Maran - Created Ase in King's Henchman (Deems Taylor)

2003 Death of American soprano Nadine Connor. b-20 FEB 1907. Was a lyric soprano who appeared frequently at the Metropolitan Opera. 
[/B]


----------



## sospiro

Didn't have time yesterday to post a tribute to the great Gioachino Antonio. Happy belated birthday to the great man 

To celebrate the first performance of Pizzetti's opera Assassinio della cattedrale here is the incomparable Ruggero Raimondi


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 2

1724 First Performance of G. F. Handel's opera Giulio Cesare in London

1794 Birth of baritone Johannes Michael Wachter in Rappersdorf - Died 26 May 1853 - Debut as Don Giovanni in Don Giovanni (Mozart) 1819 - Created Dutchman in Flying Dutchman (Wagner) - Paolo Orsini in Rienzi (Wagner) - Biterolf in Tannhauser (Wagner)

1797 Birth of contralto Lucia Elizabeth Vestris in London - Died 8 Aug 1856 - Debut as Prosperina in Ratto di Prosperina (Winter) 1815 - Created Fatima in Oberon (Weber)

1904 Final performance of Emma Calve at the MET in NYC inCarmen

1938 Birth of American baritone Simon ESTES in Centerville Iowa - Debut 1965 - Sang in premiere of Traum des Liu-Tung (Yun I)

1940 Birth of English bass Robert LLOYD in Southend - Debut as Don Fernando in Fidelio (Beethoven) 1969 - Teacher Otakar Kraus - Pupil Matthew Best - Created Tyrone O'Sullivan in Tower (Hoddinot)
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 3

1802 Birth of tenor and singing coach Adolphe Nourrit in Montpellier - Died in Rome following a leap from a hotel window on 8 March 1839 - Debut as Pylade in Iphigenie en Tauride (Gluck) - Created Gustav III in Gustav III (Auber) - Masaniello in Masaniello (Auber) - Raoul in Huguenots (Meyerbeer) - Eleazar in Juive (Halevy) - Robert in Robert le Diable (Meyerbeer) - Poliuto in Poliuto (Donizetti) - Arnold in William Tell (Rossini) - Ory in Count Ory (Rossini) - Stradella in Stradella (Niedermayer) - Neocles in Siege de Corinthe (Rossini) - Don Sanche in Don Sanche (Liszt)

1854 Death of tenor Giovanni Battista Rubini in Romano di Lomardio- Born 7 April 1794 in Romano di Lombardio - Debut in Le Lagrime di una Vedova (Generali) - Created Gualtiero in Pirata (Bellini) - Arturo Talbot in Puritani (Bellini) - Elvino in Sonnambula (Bellini) - Fernando in Bianca e Fernando (Bellini) - Richard Percy in Anna Bolena (Donizetti) - Filinto in Lettera Anonima (Donizetti) - Alfonso in Elvida (Donizetti) - Settimio in Esule di Roma (Donizetti) - Seide in Alina Regina di Golconda (Donizetti)

1875 First Performance of Bizet's opera Carmen , at the Opera Comique in Paris - it flops

1903 Birth of soprano Margarete Teschemacher in Cologne. Died Bad Wiessee 19 May 1959 - Debut as Ruth in Die Toten Augen (D'Albert) - Created Daphne in Daphne (Strauss)

1929 Birth of tenor Robert Nagy in Lorain Ohio - Debut as Giuseppe in Traviata (Verdi) 2 Nov 1957 - Created Footman in Vanessa (Barber)

1944 Birth of mezzo-soprano Florence Quivar in Philadelphia -Sang in premiere of Amistad (Davis A)

1945 Death of soprano Blanche Arral .- Born 10 Oct 1864 in Luttich - Debut Anita in Le Portrait de Cervantes (Dieulafary) 1883 - Sang in premiere of Manon (Massenet)

1949 Birth of American soprano Roberta ALEXANDER in Lynchberg VA - Debut as Pamina in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1980 - Created Girl in Kaiser von Atlantis (Ullmann)

1963 First Performance of G. C. Menotti's television opera Labyrinth on the NBC network
*


----------



## sospiro

*Carmen!!!*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 4

1678 Birth of Italian composer Antonio VIVALDI in Venice - Died Vienna 28 July 1741

1832 Birth of baritone Ivan Melnikov in St Petersburg - Died 8 July 1906 - Debut as Riccardo in Puritani (Bellini) 1867 - Created Prince Igor in Prince Igor (Borodin) - Boris Godounov in Boris Godounov (Mussorgsky) - Demon in Demon (Rubinstein) - Prince Nikita Kurlyatev in Enchantress (Tchaikovsky) - William Ratcliff in William Ratcliff (Cui) - Kalenik in May Night (Rimsky-Korsakov) - Don Carlos in Stone Guest (Dargomizhsky) - Vyazminsky in Oprichnik (Tchaikovsky) - Vakula in Vakula the Smith (Tchaikovsky) - Tomakov in Ivan the Terrible (Rimsky-Korsakov) - Tomsky in Pique Dame (Tchaikovsky) - Sang in premiere of Zauberin (Tchaikovsky)

1878 Death of tenor Napoleone Moriani Born 10 Mar 1806 in Florence - Debut in Arabi Nelle Gallie (Pacini) 1832 - Created Carlo in Linda di Chamounix (Donizetti) - Enrico in Maria di Rudenz (Donizetti) - Egmondo in Duca D'Alba (Pacini) - Enrico in Enrico II (Nicolai)

1904 Birth of Romanian tenor Joseph SCHMIDT in Rumania - Died Zurich 16 NOV 1942

1929 Birth of Dutch conductor Bernard HAITINK in Amsterdam

1960 Death of American baritone Leonard WARREN on stage at MET as Don Carlo in La Forza del Destino. - Born New York City as Leonard Warrenoff 21 April 1911 - Debut as Paolo in Simon Boccanegra January 1939 at the Metroplitan Opera - studied with Giuseppe De Luca - Created Ilo in Island God (Menotti)

1995 Death of bass-baritone Noel Mangin Born 31 Dec 1931 in Wellington N Z Studied with Joseph Hislop Alexander Kipnis - Created Dr Turtlespit in Help Help the Globolinks (Menotti) - King in Taverner (Maxwell Davies) - Black Will in Arden must Die (Goehr) - Brown in Knife (Jones)

2003 Death of Italian Mezzo Soprano Fedora Barbieri One of the finest voices of Italian opera, with triumphs at La Scala in Milan, New York's Metropolitan Opera and London's Covent Garden. - Bon Trieste 4 June 1920 - Debut at Florence 1940
*


----------



## sospiro

Leonard Warren - Il balen. Incomparable.


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 5

1778 Death of English composer Thomas Arne in London - Born London, 12 March 1710

1782 Birth of tenor Raffaele Monelli in Fermo - Died 14 Sep 1859 - Created Bertrando in Inganno Felice (Rossini) - Dorvil in Scala di Seta (Rossini) - Sang in premiere of Vestale (Mercadante)

1818 First Performance of G. Rossini's opera Mosè in Egitto 'Moses in Egypt' at the Teatro San Carlo in Naples

1824 Birth of soprano Anne-Arsene Charton-Demeur in Saujon - Died 30 November 1892 - Debut as Lucia di Lammermoor (Donizetti) 1842 - Created Beatrice in Beatrice et Benedict (Berlioz) - Dido in Trojans (Berlioz)

1856 Covent Garden Opera House in London was destroyed by fire

1868 First Performance of Boito's opera Mefistofele at the Teatro della Scala in Milan

1882 Birth of soprano Pauline Donalda in Montreal - Died 22 Oct 1970 - Debut as Manon in Manon (Massenet) 1904 - Teacher of Michelle Bonhomme, Joseph Rouleau - Created Ah-Joe in Oracolo (Leoni) - Sang in premiere of Chatterton (Leoncavallo)

1893 Birth of tenor Alessio de Paolis in Rome - Died 9 Mar 1964 - Debut as Duke in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1919 - Sang in premiere of La Favola d'Orfeo (Casella) - Basi e Bote (Pick-Magiagelli) - Bisbetica domata (Persico) - Vedova Scaltra (Wolf-Ferrari) - Donna Serpente (Casella) - Farsa amorosa (Zandonai)

1929 Birth of soprano Sylvia Stahlman in Nashville - Died 19 Aug 1998 - Debut as Elvira in Puritani (Bellini) 1951 - Teacher, Toti Dal Monte - Created Dame Kobold in Dame Kobold (Wimberger) - Dany in Photo of the Colonel (Searle) - Sang in premiere of Panfilo & Lauretta (Chavez)

1938 Birth of bass Dimiter Petkov in Sofia Bulgaria - Debut as Re in Aida (Verdi) 1964 - Created High Priest in Salammbo (Mussorgsky)

1945 Death of soprano Louise Reuss-Belce Born 24 Oct 1860 in Vienna - Died 5 Mar 1945 - Debut as Elsa in Lohengrin (Wagner) 1881 Teacher of Wilhelm Strienz - Created Ingewelde in Ingewelde (Schilling) - Sang in premiere of Rubin (D'Albert)

1952 Death of bass-baritone Nikolai Speransky - Born 30 Jul 1877 in Saratov- Debut 1901 - Studied with Mattia Battistini - Created Dodon in Coq D'Or (Rimsky-Korsakov) - Suleyman in Izema (Ippolitov-Ivanov)

1953 Death of Russian composer Sergei Prokofiev in Moscow. Soviet leader Joseph Stalin also died in Moscow on this day which somewhat overshadowed Prokofiev's death - Born Sontsovka 23 April 1891

1973 Death of Polish born, Swiss conductor and composer Paul KLETZKI while rehearsing the Royal Liverpool Orchestra.- Born Pawel Klecvki 21 March 1900 in Lodz

1984 Death of Italian baritone Tito Gobbi Born 24 Oct 1913 Bassano del Grappa - Debut as Rodolfo in Sonnambula (Bellini) 1935 - Teacherf Jane Eaglen, Ruth Falcon Eric Garrett, Haken Haggegard - Created Lord Inferno in Ipocrita Felice (Ghedini) -
Storyteller in Tesoro (Napoli) - Sang in premiere of Monte Ivnor (Rosca) - Ecuba (Malipiero) - Locandiera (Persico) - Nozze di Haura (Lualdi)

2000 Death of tenor Alexander Young Born 18 Oct 1920 in London - Debut as Scaramuccio in Ariadne auf Naxos (Strauss) 1948 - Created Philippe in Dinner Engagement (Berkeley) - Cicero in Catiline Conspiracy (Hamilton) - Popristchin in Diary of a Madman (Searle) - Charles Darnley in A Tale of two Cities (Benjamin)

2005 Death of Romanian-American conductor Sergiu Comissiona in Oklahoma City, OK. - Born 16 June 1928 in Bucharest - Music Director of New York City Opera
*


----------



## sospiro

*1868 First Performance of Boito's opera Mefistofele at the Teatro della Scala in Milan* :tiphat:

Now for some Ramey chest


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 6

1831 First Performance of Bellini's opera La Sonambula at the Teatro Carcano in Milan

1837 Birth of German baritone Georg UNGAR in Leipzig He originated the role of Siegfried (1876) at Bayreuth - Died 2 February 1887 - Debut 1867 - Created Siegfried in Siegfried (Wagner) - Siegfried in Gotterdammerung (Wagner)

1853 First Performance of Verdi's opera La Traviata at the Teatro La Fenice in Venice 1853

1900 Birth of soprano Gina Cigna in Paris - Died Milan 21 June 2001 - Debut as Freia 1927 - Studied with Emma Calve - Teacher of Teresa Kubiak Ghena Dimitrova Flaviano Labo, Dubrovka Zahoric - Created Empress Augusta in Bizancio (Panizza) - Maria in Maria Egiziaca (Respighi) - Sang in premiere of Fiamma (Respighi)

1921 Birth of Austrian conductor Julius RUDEL in Vienna.

1924 Birth of American conductor and opera director Sarah CALDWELL in Maryville, Missouri. - Died Portland Maine 23 March 2006

1927 Birth of American bass-baritone Norman TREIGLE in New Orleans - New Orleans 16 February 1975 from overdose of sleeping-pills - New York City Opera 1953 to 1970 - Debut as Lodovico in Otello (Verdi) 1947 - Teacher of Michael Devlin - Created John Hale in Crucible (Ward) - Granpa Moss in Tender Land (Copland) - Markheim in Markheim (Floyd) - Olin Blitch in Susannah (Floyd) - Judge Townsend in Passion of Jonathan Wade (Floyd) - Sang in premiere The Sojourner and Mollie Sinclair (Floyd)

1930 Birth to American parents of conductor Lorin MAAZEL, in Neuilly, France

1944 Birth of bass Siegfried Vogel in Chemnitz - Debut Zizell in Si J'etais roi (Adam) 1959 - Created Lanny Swartz in Nightrider (Meyer) - Sang in premiere of Lanzelot (Dessau) - Reiter in der Nacht (E H Meyer)

1944 Birth of soprano Dame Kiri Te Kanawa as Claire Mary Teresa Rawstron in Gisborne New Zealand She was adopte while sill an infant by Thomas and Nell Te Kanawa - Debut 1968 - Teachers: Margaret Krauss, Dame Sister Mary Leo, Vera Rozsa - Her stage debut was as the Second Lady in Mozart's The Magic Flute at the London Opera Centre and her Covent Garden debut as Xenia in Mussorgsky's Boris Godonov in 1970

1948 Birth of soprano Nan Christie in Irvine - Debut as Fiametta in Gondoliers (Sullivan) 1969 - Teachers: Charles Craig, Vera Rozsa - Created Juliette in Undertaker (Purser) - Galla in Cataline Conspiracy (Hamilton) - Sophie in Tom Jones (Oliver) - Psychopomp in Inquest of Love (Harvey)

1967 Death of Hungarian composer Zoltán Kodály at age 84 in Budapest - Born Kecskemét Hungary 16 DEC 1882

1967 Death of American baritone and actor Nelson Eddy in Miami Beach Forida during a performance - Born Providence Rhode Island 29 JUN 1901

2000 FP of Poul Ruders' opera Tjenerindens Frotaelling 
(The Handmaid's Tale) Royal Danish Theater Mark Schönwandt conducting in Copenhagen

2003 First Performance in Boston of John Harbison's Requiem with Christine Brewer, soprano; Margaret Lattimore, mezzo-soprano; Paul Groves, tenor; Johnathan Lemalu, bass-baritone. Boston Symphony, Bernard Haitinck conducting and the Tanglewood Festival Chorus, John Oliver conducting
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

It was my great pleasure to sit in the audience at several of Norman Treigle's performances. To celebrate his birthday (he would be 85 had he lived) Here are two of his best known roles.

"Ecco il monde" from Mefistofele by Boito from a 1969 concert in San Antonio, Texas






From a 1968 performance of Offenbach's The Tales of Hoffmann (Les Contes d'Hoffmann) in San Antonio, TX. Sung in English






and an encore with The Vienna Radio Orchestra & Chrous conducted bu Jussi Jalas


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 7

1659 Possible birth date of English composer Henry PURCELL, no official record exists - Died Westminster, London, 21 NOV 1695 - He was one of the greatest English composers, flourishing in the period that followed the Restoration of the monarchy after the Puritan Commonwealth. Little is known of his birth and life- his parentage remains unclear

1711 First Performance of Handel's opera, Rinaldo in London

1730 First Performance of Handel's opera Partenope in London

1819 First Performance of second version Rossini's opera Mosè in Egitto 'Moses in Egypt' in Italian, at the Teatro San Carlo in Naples

1866 Birth of bass Robert Polak in Nove Hrady. - Died 8 July 1926 - Debut as Paloucky in The Kiss (Smetana) 22 Nov 1893 - Created Lucifer in Devil & Kate (Dvorak) - Sang in premiere of Armida (Dvorak)

1875 Birth of French composer Maurice RAVEL in Ciboure. - Died Paris 28 DEC 1937

1905 Birth of baritone Walter Hofermayer in Vienna - Died 5 Dec 1973 - Debut as Don Fernando in Fidelio (Beethoven) - Created Count in Capriccio (Strauss) - Edgar in Vampyr (Marschner) - Sang in premiere of Hopsa (Burkhard) - Drei Walzer (O Straus) - Kaiserin Josephine (Kalman)

1918 Death of bass-baritone Vaclav Kliment - Born 12 Aug 1863 in Prague - Created Vitoraz in Sarka (Fibich) - Hans in Eva (Foerster) - Water-sprite in Rusalka (Dvorak)

1922 Death of baritone Mario Laurenti. Born 1890 in Verona - Debut as Innkeeper in Manon Lescaut (Puccini) 6 Jan 1916 - Created Luc Angelo in Reine Fiammette (Leroux) - Bread in Oiseau Bleu (Wolff) - Old Indian in Shanewis (Cadman)

1927 Birth of tenor Robert Gard in Padstow Cornwall - Debut as Duke in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1958 - Studied with Dino Borgioli - Created Le Mesurier in Voss (Meale) - Lodger in Metamorphosis (Howard) - Premier in Eighth Wonder (John)

1928 Birth of tenor William Blankenship in Gatesville Texas - Debut 1956 - Studied with Mack Harrell

1929 Birth of baritone-tenor Claudio Nicolai in Kiel - Debut 1954 - Created Stolzius in Soldaten (Zimmermann)

1931 Birth of soprano Mady Mesple in Toulouse - Debut as Lakme in Lakme (Delibes) 1953 - Created as Kitty in Last Savage (Menotti) - Pauline in Princesse Pauline (Tomasi)

1931 Death of baritone Frantisek Sir Born 22 Nov 1863 in Prague - Debut 1891 - Created Huntsman in Rusalka (Dvorak) - Sang in premiere of Armida (Dvorak)

1934 Birth of baritone Eugene Holmes in Brownsville Tennessee - Debut in Crucible (Ward) 1963 - Created Toime Ukamba in Most Important Man (Menotti)

1935 Birth of counter-tenor Michael Chance - Debut as Apollo in Giasone (Cavalli) 1983 - Created Military Governer in Night at the Chinese Oera (Weir) - Orpheus in Second Mrs King (Birtwistle)

1963 Death of Russian conductor Igor Markevitch - Born 27 July 1912.- Son of pianist Boris Markevitch

1971 First Performance of Gian Carlo Menotti's opera The Most Important Manat the New York City Opera

1998 Death of soprano Leonie Rysanek Born 11 Dec 1926 in Vienna - Debut as Agathe in Freischutz (Weber) 1949
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 8

1835 Birth of bass Hans Freiherr von Rokitansky in Vienna - Died 2 November 1909 - Debut as Oroveso in Norma (Bellini) 1857 - Teacher of Marcella Sembrich - Sang in premiere of Koenigin von Saba (Goldmark)

1839 Death of tenor and coach Adolphe Nourrit Born 3 March 1802 in Montpellier - Debut as Pylade in Iphigenie en Tauride (Gluck) - Studied with Manuel Garcia Senior Gaetano Donizetti teacher of Marie Falcon - Created Gustav III in Gustav III (Auber) - Masaniello in Masaniello (Auber) - Raoul in Huguenots (Meyerbeer) - Eleazar in Juive (Halevy) - Robert in Robert le Diable (Meyerbeer) - Poliuto in Poliuto (Donizetti) - Arnold in William Tell (Rossini) - Ory in Count Ory (Rossini)

1849 Birth of tenor Hermann Winkelmann in Brunswick - Died 18 Jan 1912 - Debut as Manrico in Trovatore (Verdi) 1875 - Created Parsifal in Parsifal (Wagner) - Nero Claudius in Nero (Rubinstein)

1849 First Performance of Otto Nicolai's opera Merry Wives of Windsor in Berlin

1857 Birth of Italian composer Ruggiero LEONCAVALLO in Napoli. - Died Montecatini 9 August 1919.

1869 Death of French composer Hector Berlioz at the age of 62, in Paris - Born Cote-St. Andre Grenoble 11 December 1803

1870 Birth of baritone Dezso Zador in Hungary - Died 24 Apr 1931 - Debut as Count in Nozze di Figaro (Mozart) 1898 - Created Dark Fiddler in A Village Romeo & Juliet (Delius)

1914 Birth of tenor Franz Klarwein in Garmisch - Died 16 Feb 1991 - Debut 1937 Created Italian Singer in Capriccio (Strauss) - Sang in premiere of Harmonie der Welt (Hindemith)

1939 Birth of Welsh tenor Robert TEAR in Barry Glamorgan - Debut as Quint in Turn of the Screw (Britten) - Created Dov in Knot Garden (Tippett) - Younger Son in Prodigal Son (Britten) - Todd in Grace of Todd (Crosse) - Ubu in Ubu Rex (Penderecki) - Deserter in We Come to the River (Henze) - Rimbaud in Therese (Taverner) - Sang in premiere of Burning Feiry Furnace (Britten) - Died 29 March 2011

1961 Death of British conductor Sir Thomas Beecham at age of 81 in London - Born St. Helens, Lancaster 29 April 1879

1979 First Performance of Wolfgang Rihm's opera Jakob Lenz at the Opera stabile Staatsoper, in Hamburg

1983 Death of British composer Sir William Walton at age 80 on the island of Ischia, Italy - Born Oldham, Lancashire 29 March 1902
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 9

1839 Birth of Russian composer Modest Mussorgsky (Gregorian date: 21 MAR)

1842 First Performance of Verdi's opera Nabucco in at the Teatro alla Scala in Milan

1844 First Performance of Verdi's opera Ernani in at the Teatro La Fenice in Venice

1849 First Performance of Otto Nicolai's opera Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor basaed on Shakespeare's play The Merry Wives of Windsor at the Königliches Opernhaus in Berlin.

1868 First Performance of Thomas' opera Hamlet at the Paris Opéra

1910 Birth of American composer Samuel Barber in West Chester, Pennsylvania - Died January 23, 1981

1930 First Performance of Kurt Weill's opera Die Aufsteig und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny The Rise and Fall of the City of Mahagonny at the Neues Theater in Leipzig

1982 First Performance of L. Berio's opera La vera storia The True Story at the Teatro alla Scala in Milan
*


----------



## sospiro

GoneBaroque said:


> *MARCH 9
> 
> 1839 Birth of Russian composer Modest Mussorgsky (Gregorian date: 21 MAR)
> 
> 1842 First Performance of Verdi's opera Nabucco in at the Teatro alla Scala in Milan
> 
> 1844 First Performance of Verdi's opera Ernani in at the Teatro La Fenice in Venice
> 
> 1868 First Performance of Thomas' opera Hamlet at the Paris Opéra
> 
> *


Wow so many of my favourites to celebrate today!!
















and my favourite baritone singing one of my all time favourites


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 10

1749 Birth of librettist Lorenzo da Ponte (Emanuele Conigliano) near Venice Collaborated with Mozart on Don Giovanni, The Marriage of Figaro and Cosi fan tutte. Was a trustee of and Professor of Italian studies at Columbia College in New York. - Died New York City 17 August 1838.

1808 Birth of tenor Napoleone Moriani in Florence - Died 4 Mar 1878 - Debut in Arabi Nelle Gallie (Pacini) - Created Carlo in Linda di Chamounix (Donizetti) - Enrico in Maria di Rudenz (Donizetti)

1837 First Performance of S. Mercadante's opera Il Giuramento 'The Oath' in Milan

1875 First Performance of Karl Goldmark's opera Die Königin von Saba 'The Queen of Sheba' at the Court Opera Hofoper in Vienna

1892 Birth of English soprano Dame Eva TURNER in Oldham - Died London 16 June 1990 - Debut in Tannhauser (Wagner) 1917 - Teacher of Josephine Barstow, Eric Garrett, Rita Hunter, Robert Knie Gwyneth Jones, Anthony Rolfe-Johnson, Amy Shuard Pauline Tinsley, Elizabeth Vaughan, Anne Wilkens, Linda Ester Gray, Ann Hood

1896 Birth of bass Georg Wieter in Hanover - Died 20 Mar 1988 - Sang in premiere of Der Mond (Orff) - Friedenstag (Strauss) Capriccio (Strauss) - Liebe de Danae (Strauss)

1908 Birth of bass Owen Brannigan in Annitsford - Died 9 May 1973 - Debut as Sarastro in Zauberflote (Mozart) 1943 - Created Bottom in Midsummer Night's Dream
(Britten) - Noye in Noye's Fludde (Briten) - Swallow in Peter Grimes (Britten) - Collatinus in Rape of Lucretia (Britten) - Hasselbacher in Our Man in Havana (Williamson) - Courtras in Moon & Sixpence (Gardner) - Agenor in Violins of St Jacques (Williamson) - Sang in premiere of English Eccentrics (Williamson)

1910 Birth of baritone John Hargreaves in Colne Lancs. - Died 5 Feb 1991 - Debut as Valentin in Faust (Gounod) 1936 - Created Charles Strickland in Moon & Sixpence (Gardner)

1915 Birth of English conductor Sir Charles GROVES in London. - Died London, 20 June 1992

1947 Birth of bass Robert Holl in Rotterdam Holland. - Studied with Hans Hotter

1955 Death of bass Albert Huberty Born February 1881 in Belgium - Debut 1903 - Created Fabio Conti in Chartreuse de Parme (Sauguet) - Sang in premiere of La Legende de St Christoph (D'Indy) - Le Jardin du Paris (Bruneau) - L'Arlequin (D'Olonne) - Virginie (Bruneau) - Roland et le mauvais garcon (Rabaud).

1960 Death of baritone Josef Herou Born 6 October 1884 in Garfle - Debut as Escamillo in Carmen (Bizet) 1909 - Sang in premiere of Arlnot (Peterson-Berger) - Resan till America (Rosenberg)

1963 FP of H. W Henze 's opera Il re cervo 'The Stag King', at the Staatstheater in Kassel

.
1967 Death of singing coach Frederick Cohen Born 1905 in Bonn - taught Evelyn Lear

1983 Death of bass Martin Lawrence Born 26 September 1909 - Created Don Jerome in Duenna (Gerhard) - Sang in premiere of Travallion (Philips)
*


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 11

1830 First Performance of Bellini's opera I Capuleti et I Montecchi in Venice

1851 First Performance of Verdi's Rigoletto , in Venice at Teatro la Fenice

1867 First Performance of Verdi's Don Carlos in Paris

1900 Birth of baritone Paul Payen in Auberchicourt - Died 31 Aug 1982 - Debut as Yamadori in Madama Butterfly (Puccini) 21 Nov 1925 - Created Ehemann in Les Mamelles de Tiresias (Poulenc) - Sang in premiere of Le Roi d Yvetot (Ibert) - Mon Oncle Benjamin (Bousquet) - La Farse de Maitre Patelin (Barraud)

1902 Birth of baritone Zdenek Otava in Vitejeves U Policky - Died 4 Dec 1980 - Debut as Iago in Otello (Verdi) - Created Baron Prus in Makropulos Affair (Janacek) - Columbus in Columbus (Skroup)

1903 The Metropolitan Opera stages first opera composed by a woman Ethel Smyth's Der Wald (The Forest)

1920 Birth of baritone Marcel Cordes in Stelzenberg - Died 26 Nov 1992 - Debut as Canio in Pagliacci (Leoncavallo) 1941 - Created Tansus in Harmonie der Welt (Hindemith) - Sang in premiere of Titus Feuerfuchs (Sutermeister)

1943 Birth of English mezzo-soprano Sarah WALKER in Cheltenham - Debut as Diana in Calisto (Cavalli) 1971 - Created Suzanne in Toussaint (Blake) - Agave in Bakxai (Buller)

1967 Death of soprano Geraldine Farrar Born 28 Feb 1882 in Melrose, Massachusetts - Debut in Marguerite in Faust (Gounod) 15 Oct 1896 - Pupil of Lilli Lehmann - Created Rosaura in Donne Curiose (Wolf-Ferrari) - Goose Girl in Konigskinder (Humperdinck) - Angelica in Suor Angelica (Puccini) - Orlanda in Reine Fiammette (Leroux) - Catherine Huebscher in Madame Sans Gene (Giordano) - Amica in Amica (Mascagni) - Margareta in Ancetre (Saint Saens) - Sang in premiere of Le Clown (Camondo)

1979 Death of tenor Gerhard Stolz Born 1 Oct 1926 in Dessau - Debut as Moser in Meistersingers (Wagner) 1949 - Created Ulysses in 17 Tage und 4 Minuten (Egk) - Satan in Mystere de la Nativite (Martin) - Sang in premiere of Revisor (Egk) - Julietta (Erbse) - Oedipus der Tyrann (Orff) - Jacobowsky und der Oberst (Klebe) - Der Arme Konrad (K Forest)

1988 Death of Italian mezzo-soprano Gianna Pederzini Born 10 Feb 1900 in Vo di Avio - Debut as Preziosilla in Forza del Destino (Verdi) 1923 - Teacher, Fernando De Lucia - Created Old Prioress in Dialogues des Carmelites (Poulenc) - Sang in premiere of Re Lear (Ghislanzoni)

1990 Death of soprano Muriel Dickson in Glasgow Born 12 July 1903 in Edinburgh - Debut 1928 with D'Oyly Carte Opera - Debut with Metropolitan Opera 15 May 1936 as Marenka in Bedřich Smetana's The Bartered Bride
*


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the first performances of Rigoletto & Don Carlos

Viva Verdi!!






(can't find any _Don Carlos_)


----------



## notreally

sospiro said:


> (can't find any _Don Carlos_)


----------



## Desiree

sospiro said:


> Wow so many of my favourites to celebrate today!!


 I'm scared... You can read my mind! :lol:


----------



## GoneBaroque

*MARCH 12

1726 First Performance of G. F. Handel's opera Scipione at the King's Theater in the Haymarket London

1857 First Performance of Verdi's opera Simone Boccanegra in Venice

1865 Birth of tenor Edoardo Garbin in Padua - Died 12 April 1943 - Debut as Alvaro in Forza Del Destino (Verdi) 1891 Teacher of Kurt Baum - Created Fenton in Falstaff (Verdi) - Milio Dufresne in Zaza (Leoncavallo)

1878 Death of bass Osip Petrov Born 15 Nov 1806 in Elizavettgrad - Debut in Cossack Poet (Cavos) 1826 - Studied with Mikhail Glinka - Created Ivan Susanin in Ivan Susanin (Glinka) - Russlan in Russlan & Ludmilla (Glinka) - Varlaam in Boris Godounov (Mussorgsky) - Sopoly Cherevik in Sorochinsky Fair (Mussorgsky) - Miller in Rusalka (Dargomizhsky) - Gudal in Demon (Rubinstein) - Leporello in Stone Guest (Dargomizhsky) - Ivan the Terrible in Maid of Pskov (Rimsky-Korsakov) - Oziya in Judith (Serov) - Vladimir in Rogneda (Serov) - Mayor in Vakula the Smith (Tchaikovsky)

1878 Birth of bass-baritone Walther Soomer in Liegnitz - Died Aug 1955 - Debut 1902 - Teacher of Frederick Dalberg Sang in premiere of Wreckers (Smyth) - Der Stier von Olivera (D'Albert) - Revolutionshochzeit (D'Albert)

1888 Birth of German conductor Hans KNAPPERTSBUSCH conductor of Vienna Philharmonic. Orchestra. and Vienna State Opera. - Died Munich 25 October 1965

1899 Death of soprano Mary Anne Goward Born 22 November 1805 in Ipswich - Debut Nov 1823 - Created Mermaid in Oberon (Weber)

1908 Birth of tenor Eugene Conley in Lynn, Massachusetts - Debut as Duke in Rigoletto (Verdi) 1940 - Died 18 December 1981 in Denton Texas

1937 Birth of Welsh soprano Elizabeth VAUGHAN in Llanfyllin Wales - Debut as Abigaille in Nabucco (Verdi) 1960 - Studied with Dame Eva Turner - Created Gayle in Ice Break (Tippett)

1978 Death of mezzo-soprano Helene Bouvier . Born 20 June 1905 in Paris - Debut as Orfeo in Orfeo ed Euridice (Gluck) 1930 - Created Mother in Canuts (Kosma) - Sang in premiere of Bolivar (Milhaud)

1985 Death of Hungarian-American conductor Eugene Ormandy in Philadelphia - Born [Jenö Ormandy Blau] 18 November 1899 in Budapest, Hungary - He conducted the Philadelphia Orchestra from 1936 until 1980

1991 Death of English Bass Michael Langdon in Hove England Born 12 Nov 1920 Wolverhampton - Debut as Nightwatchman in Olympians (Bliss) - Created Mr Ratcliffe in Billy Budd (Britten) - Lord Hermiston in Hermiston (Orr) - He-Athiest in Midsummer Marriage (Tippett) - Doctor in We Come to the River (Henze) - Recorder of Norwich in Gloriana (Britten)

1991 Death of Italian-Russian Bass Nicola Rossi-Lemeni Born 7 November 1920 Istanbul - Debut as Varlaam in Boris Godounov (Mussorgsky) May 1946 - Created Thomas a Becket in Assassinio Nella Catterale (Pizzetti) - Saul in David (Milhaud) - Ferrante in Reine Morte (Rossellini) - Cardinal in Leggende del Ritorno (Rossellini) - Don Fabrizio Salina in Gattopardo (Musco) - Wallenstein in Wallenstein (Zafred) - Sang in premiere of Trilogia das Barcas (Braga Santos) - Visita Meruvigliosa (Rota) - Sguardo dal Ponte (Rossellini) - L'Avventurio (Rossellini) - In addition to being one of the most respected basses in Italy he was a painter and prize-winning poet

1999 Death of Brazilian soprano Bidu Sayao in Rockport Maine - Born 11 May 1902 in Rio de Janeiro - Debut as Rosina in Barbiere di Siviglia (Rossini) 1926 - Pupil of Jean de Rezske.
*

.


----------



## MAuer

In honor of the first performance of _Simon Boccanegra _(couldn't find a video with Simon Keenlyside, but did find one with Milnes):


----------



## sospiro

To celebrate the first performance of _Simon Boccanegra_, as well as my usual YouTube tribute I thought I'd tell the story of my trip to see this in 2010. (older members can yawn & go to next post!)

_Simon Boccanegra_ is my favourite opera but I'd never seen it live. For once the Royal Opera House booking site didn't crash & I managed to get a ticket for the performance on 13th July 2010. It was so important to me I actually travelled to London the day before because I was so scared if I went on the same day, I might be stuck on a broken down train & not be able to get to London.

The hotel I stayed in was expensive but it was only five minutes' walk from the opera house as I didn't want to have to use the metro & then get stuck underground in a broken down train. I got to the ROH half an hour before the opera started - I felt I wanted to be there to soak up the atmosphere.

The performance was just amazing & it was recorded on DVD. If you listen carefully after Adorno's main aria, you can hear my double "bravo" for Joseph Calleja & I just love the fact I'm on the DVD of my favourite opera.










Got Domingo's autograph which I didn't think I'd ever get & met the lovely Joseph Calleja for the first time.

Fantastic memories of a fabulous evening.

One of the earlier performances shown on telly & the whole opera has been uploaded to YouTube. Not sure why but this wasn't used for the DVD.


----------



## Dster

sospiro said:


> To celebrate the first performance of _Simon Boccanegra_, as well as my usual YouTube tribute I thought I'd tell the story of my trip to see this in 2010. (older members can yawn & go to next post!)
> 
> _Simon Boccanegra_ is my favourite opera but I'd never seen it live. For once the Royal Opera House booking site didn't crash & I managed to get a ticket for the performance on 13th July 2010. It was so important to me I actually travelled to London the day before because I was so scared if I went on the same day, I might be stuck on a broken down train & not be able to get to London.


You post reminded me of my 'opera trip' to London in year 2000. 
I was working in Glasgow at the time. While visiting my son in London I happened upon an advertisement in the underground on Aida at Wembley Arena by the original cast from the Verona Arena performance and booked the tickets three months in advance. I came down a day before the performance, but when I got to the venue, there was nothing. Eventually I got through to the ticket agent. I was told that the performance was cancelled due to the demise of the impresario, but for some reason, they forgot to notify me although they had my contact number. To rub salt into the wound, my train back broke down two hundred metres from the station platform while coming into Glasgow Central and was stranded there for two hours. And all I got by way of compensation was refund for the ticket on the performance that never was.


----------



## sospiro

Dster said:


> You post reminded me of my 'opera trip' to London in year 2000.
> I was working in Glasgow at the time. While visiting my son in London I happened upon an advertisement in the underground on Aida at Wembley Arena by the original cast from the Verona Arena performance and booked the tickets three months in advance. I came down a day before the performance, but when I got to the venue, there was nothing. Eventually I got through to the ticket agent. I was told that the performance was cancelled due to the demise of the impresario, but for some reason, they forgot to notify me although they had my contact number. To rub salt into the wound, my train back broke down two hundred metres from the station platform while coming into Glasgow Central and was stranded there for two hours. And all I got by way of compensation was refund for the ticket on the performance that never was.


Sorry to hear about that - how awful 

Unforgivable that they didn't let you know.


----------



## Bellinilover

January 10th: A very happy 79th birthday to Sherrill Milnes.

He was one of the singers whose recordings helped introduce me to opera, Verdi in particular, and he's still one of my favorite baritones.


----------



## Bellinilover

April 12th: Happy 81st Birthday to Montserrat Caballe.


----------



## BaronScarpia

APRIL 12TH

Caffarelli!!! (I knows, he's dead, but who cares?)


----------



## BaronScarpia

Not a birthday, but an anniversary. First performance of the Messiah took place in Dublin on 13th April 1742.


----------



## MAuer

Tenor Siegfried Jerusalem celebrates his 74th birthday today. Here's a video of him singing the duet, "_Glück, das mir verblieb_," from Korngold's _Die tote Stadt_ with soprano Karan Armstrong:


----------



## BaronScarpia

Happy birthday, Anne Sofie von Otter!


----------



## Pugg

*In memeory La Stupenda.*



In loving memory of the most wonderful voices : *Dame Joan Sutherland* 
(*Sydney, 7 november 1926* - Les Avants (Montreux), 10 oktober 2010)


----------



## Azol

Fantastic baritone Piero Cappuccilli was born today!!!

But the question is: which year exactly he was born - 1926 or 1929? English Wikipedia believes it's 1926, as is Encyclopedia Britannica. Italian Wikipedia has 1929. Telegraph and The Guradian believe he died aged 79, but NYT says he was only 75.


----------



## Pugg

Azol said:


> Fantastic baritone Piero Cappuccilli was born today!!!
> 
> But the question is: which year exactly he was born - 1926 or 1929? English Wikipedia believes it's 1926, as is Encyclopedia Britannica. Italian Wikipedia has 1929. Telegraph and The Guradian believe he died aged 79, but NYT says he was only 75.


The Dutch wiki site says 1929.


----------



## Pugg

​
Leopoldine *"Leonie" Rysanek* (14 November 1926 - 7 March 1998)


----------



## Pugg

December 5th: became 70

​


----------



## Pugg

​Happy birthday:

*Grace Melzia Bumbry*-born January 4, 1937


----------



## Pugg

February 1th.


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday 90th Leontyne Price.


----------



## Pugg

​ Happy 90th birthday Michel Sénéchal


----------



## Pugg

*Happy Birthday Renée Fleming!*

February 14th








​


----------



## Pugg

​Rita Gorr who had been 91 today.


----------



## Pugg

​Regine Crespin.
23 February 1927 - 5 July 2007


----------



## Pugg

​Happy Birthday Mrs. Freni.
February 27th 1935


----------



## Pugg

March 6th


----------



## Pugg

March 16th

​
Christa Ludwig

(Berlin, 16 March 1928)


----------



## Pugg

March 22th

​
Martha Mödl 
(22 March 1912, Nuremberg - 17 December 2001, Stuttgart)


----------



## nina foresti

The great and wonderful Madga Olivero who died last year would have been 104 on March 25th. There will never be another like her. She was rare and very special.


----------



## Pugg

nina foresti said:


> The great and wonderful Madga Olivero who died last year would have been 104 on March 25th. There will never be another like her. She was rare and very special.


I will search for a nice pic.


----------



## Pugg

nina foresti said:


> The great and wonderful Madga Olivero who died last year would have been 104 on March 25th. There will never be another like her. She was rare and very special.


For you Nina and all the other fans: hope you like the pic!


​


----------



## Pugg

​
*Franco Corelli*
(8 April 1921 - 29 October 2003


----------



## nina foresti

Luv it! Thanks.


----------



## Pugg

For Florestan and perhaps some more fans:

​
Mariella Devia (12 April 1948)


----------



## Pugg

How could I forget: Sondra Radvanovsky
11 april 1969


----------



## Pugg

​
Montserrat Caballé ; born 12 April 1933)


----------



## Pugg

​
Aprile Millo (born April 14, 1958)


----------



## Pugg

The beloved _Beverly Sills_.

*May 25*, 1929 - July 2, 2007


----------



## Pugg

May 28th










Remembering *Elena Souliotis* birthday. 
Her life was just like her career, to short.


----------



## Pugg

​
_Shirley Verrett_ (*May 31*, 1931 - November 5, 2010)

Almost seven years since her passing away, how time flies.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Frederica von Stade* (born June 1, 1945).


----------



## Pugg

​
Happy birthday Ileana Cotrubaş June 9th 1939.


----------



## Pugg

June 16th : Helen Traubel.


----------



## Pugg

​
Jennifer Larmore born June 21, 1958


----------



## Pugg

Anna Moffo June 27th


----------



## Pugg

​
Happy Birthday Jonas Kaufmann :cheers:


----------



## Pugg

13 Juli 1924, Polesine Parmense, Italië
Died : 25 juli 2014, Milan, Italië


----------



## Pugg

​
Eleanor Steber July 17, 1914 - October 3, 1990


----------



## Pugg

​
Happy 80th birthday Gundula Janowitz.


----------



## Pugg

Ruth Ann Swenson born August 25, 1959


----------



## Pugg

Cristina Deutekom 28th August 1931


----------



## Pugg

Lucia Valentini Terrani 
29th August 1946.


----------



## Pugg

Jessye Mae Norman (born September 15, 1945)


----------



## Pugg

"Fritz" Karl Otto Wunderlich (September 26th 1930 - September 17th 1966)


----------



## Pugg

Jenny Lind October 6th 1820


----------



## Pugg

Giuseppe Verdi 10 oct 1813 (Roncole) - 27 jan 1901 (Milan)

Forever in our hearts.


----------



## Pugg

Björn Bürger the next rising star on the opera front.


----------



## Pugg

Vincenzo Bellini.


----------



## Pugg

_Dame Joan Alston Sutherland_ Sydney, 7 November 1926


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> _Dame Joan Alston Sutherland_ Sydney, 7 November 1926


I always liked Joan Sutherland's unassuming personality. I remember her talking about being a 'prima donna' and saying in the farm house she was brought up in if you played the prima donna you were sent to bed without any supper! And when asked about her title 'La Stupenda' she said, "I didn't know whether they meant my voice or my height!" 
Happy memories of one of the great voices!


----------



## DavidA

Pugg said:


> Giuseppe Verdi 10 oct 1813 (Roncole) - 27 jan 1901 (Milan)
> 
> Forever in our hearts.


Just finished John Suchet's biography. Verdi was not a terribly nice man but found a way to win the heart of millions with his music. He made no bones about setting out to please and entertain audiences - and did it supremely. In the process wrote the greatest romantic operas.


----------



## Azol

Happy Birthday, Dame Gwyneth Jones!









:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## DavidA

Azol said:


> Happy Birthday, Dame Gwyneth Jones!
> 
> View attachment 99003
> 
> 
> :clap::clap::clap:


81 years young!


----------



## Pugg

​
November 17th 1944


----------



## Pugg

Remembering Mr Donizetti's birthday.
29 November 1797- 8 april 1848,


----------



## Pugg

Gérard Souzay; "Sérénade"; Charles Gounod
A serenade to Mr Souzay's birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven: December 16th ,


----------



## Knight769

*Happy Birthday!*

Happy 247th Birthday to Ludwig van Beethoven:cheers::tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

​Remembering Mr Puccini's birthday.


----------



## Pugg

​
Maria Chiara (born 24 November 1939)

​
24 december 1927, New Hartford, Connecticut,/ 17 juli 2007, Wenen, Oostenrijk


----------



## Pugg

Tito Schipa (officieel: Raffaele Attilio Amedeo) born 27th 1888


----------



## Pugg

​
1934 Marilyn HORNE in Bradford



1946 Katia RICCIARELLI

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Pugg

​
Happy belated Birthday.
Pilar Lorengar


----------



## Pugg

​
Rosa Ponselle (January 22, 1897 - May 25, 1981),


----------



## Pugg

*Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart* (Salzburg, 27 januari 1756 - Wenen, 5 december 1791)


----------



## Pugg

​
Renata Tebaldi (Italian pronunciation: [reˈnaːta teˈbaldi]; *1 February 1922 *- 19 December 2004) was an Italian lirico-spinto soprano popular in the post-war period. Among the most beloved opera singers, she has been said to have possessed one of the most beautiful voices of the 20th century which was focused primarily on the verismo roles of the lyric and dramatic repertoires.[1][2][3]


----------



## Pugg

​
Elisabeth Sara* "Elly" Ameling *(born 8 February 1933) is a Dutch soprano.


----------



## Pugg

Hildegard Behrens "Brunnhilde's Immolation" Gotterdammerung
Remembering *1937* Birth of German soprano Hildegard Behrens in Oldenburg - Died 18 August 2009


----------



## Pugg

Amanda Roocroft "Tu che le vanita" Don Carlo

*Amanda Jane Roocrof*t (_born 9 February 1966_) is an English operatic soprano, who in the course of a 25-year career has sung leading roles in the opera houses of Europe and North America


----------



## Pugg

Leontyne Price - La Traviata with Eflat!
*Happy Birthday *Mary Violet *Leontyne Price *(born February 10, 1927) is an American soprano. Born and raised in Laurel, Mississippi, she rose to international acclaim in the 1950s and 1960s, and was one of the first African Americans to become a leading artist at the Metropolitan Opera.


----------



## Pugg

María Cebotari Sings "Martern aller Arten" from Mozart
February 10th 1910 Birth of Moldavian soprano Maria CEBOTARI (Cebotaru) in Kishinev, Bessarabia - Died Vienna 9 JUN 1949 -


----------



## Pugg

Edith Mathis - Non so più cosa son, cosa faccio

Happy birthday Feb 11th 1938 of Swiss soprano Edith Mathis


----------



## Pugg

*Renée Fleming (born February 14*, 1959) is an American soprano whose repertoire encompasses Strauss, Mozart, Handel, bel canto, lieder, French opera and chansons, jazz and indie rock. Fleming has a full lyric soprano voice. Fleming has performed coloratura, lyric, and lighter spinto soprano

Happy Birthday *Renée Fleming. *


----------



## ldiat

Pugg said:


> *Renée Fleming (born February 14*, 1959) is an American soprano whose repertoire encompasses Strauss, Mozart, Handel, bel canto, lieder, French opera and chansons, jazz and indie rock. Fleming has a full lyric soprano voice. Fleming has performed coloratura, lyric, and lighter spinto soprano
> 
> Happy Birthday *Renée Fleming. *


oohh excussse me! Love Her! (sorry should have known)


----------



## Pugg

Rita Gorr -Wagner -Tannhauser - Acte II Scène 1- Elisabeth 1963 André Cluytens

*Rita Gorr (18 February 1926* - 22 January 2012) was a Belgian operatic mezzo-soprano. She possessed a large, rich-toned voice and was an intense singing-actress, especially in dramatic roles such as Ortrud (Lohengrin) and Amneris (Aida), two of her greatest roles.


----------



## Pugg

*Adelina Patti* Il Bacio Arditi.

Adelina Patti (10 February 1843 - 27 September 1919) was an Italian-French 19th-century opera singer, earning huge fees at the height of her career in the music capitals of Europe and America. She first sang in public as a child in 1851, and gave her last performance before an audience in 1914


----------



## Pugg

Mary Garden Sings Debussy's "Il pleure dans mon coeur," With Debussy at The Piano 1904

*Mary Garden (20 February 1874 *- 3 January 1967), was a Scottish operatic soprano with a substantial career in France and America in the first third of the 20th century.


----------



## Pugg

Régine Crespin - Les Troyens - Je vais mourir...Adieu, fière cité

*Régine Crespin* (_23 February 1927 _- 5 July 2007)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Enrico Caruso* (b. Errico Caruso) was born on *February 25*, 1873, in Naples, Italy. He was the third of seven children to a poor alcoholic father. He received little primary education and briefly studied music with conductor Vicenzo Lombardini.


----------



## Pugg

​
*Mirella Freni - 27 februari 1935 (82 jaar), Modena, Italië*






Mirella Freni - The Metropolitan Opera Gala 1991


----------



## Pugg

​
Dame Kiri Janette Te Kanawa ONZ DBE AC is a New Zealand soprano. She has a full lyric soprano voice, which has been described as "mellow yet vibrant, warm, ample and unforced"
March 6th 1944


----------



## Pugg

​
Ruggero Leoncavallo (*Napels, 8 maart* 1857 - Montecatini, 9 augustus 1919)


----------



## Pugg

EVA TURNER - Il trovatore - "D'amor sull'ali rosee (1928)

Dame Eva Turner DBE (*10 March 1892* - 16 June 1990) was an English dramatic soprano with an international reputation. Her strong, steady and well-trained voice was renowned for its clarion power in Italian and German operatic roles.


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday Mrs. Ludwig.:tiphat:
90 years.


----------



## Pugg

Lauritz Melchior as Siegmund "Winterstürme wichen..."
Remembering Mr Melchior's birthday.


----------



## Pugg

Martha Mödl (Modl); "Mild und leise"; Tristan und Isolde; Richard Wagner

Martha Mödl (*22 March 1912*, Nuremberg - 17 December 2001, Stuttgart)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Magda Olivero (25 March 1910 *- 8 September 2014) was an Italian operatic soprano. Her career started in 1932 when she was 22, and later took her to opera houses around the world


----------



## Pugg

lisabeth Grümmer, "Und ob die Wolke sie verhülle", Weber: Der Freischütz (rec. 1955)

_Elisabeth Grümmer March 31th 1911_


----------



## Pugg

​
Franco Corelli (*8 April 1921* - 29 October 2003) was an Italian tenor who had a major international opera career between 1951 and 1976. Associated in particular with the spinto and dramatic tenor roles of the Italian repertory, he was celebrated universally for his powerhouse voice


----------



## Pugg

​
*Sondra Radvanovsky (born April 11*, 1969) is an American soprano. Specializing in 19th-century Italian opera, Radvanovsky has been called one of the leading Verdi sopranos of her generation. Her signature roles include Elvira in Ernani, Leonora in Il trovatore, Elena in I vespri siciliani, Élisabeth in Don Carlos


----------



## Pugg

Happy Birthday Montserrat Caballé 12 april 1933


----------



## Pugg

Lily Pons (Draguignan, *12 april 1898* - Dallas, 13 februari 1976)


----------



## Pugg

​
*Aprile Millo (born April 14*, 1958) is an American operatic soprano of Italian and Irish ancestry who is particularly admired for her interpretations of the works of Giuseppe Verdi. Possessing a spinto voice of power, warmth and temperament, Millo became one of the most celebrated opera singers of the late twentieth century.


----------

